# opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )



## Anjeli (6 Januar 2009)

hallo mein mann hat auch sich unwissend bei opendownload angemeldet. ich wollte einen widerspruch schreiben aber ich finde die e-mail adresse nicht.´kann mir da jemand helfen und mir die sagen wäre nett. gruß anjeli


_
Modinfo: Fortsetzung von:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html

dieser Threads  ist für die, die es nicht lassen können, zum x-ten Mal dasselbe zu berichten
 und   zu fragen_


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Anjeli schrieb:


> ich wollte einen wiederspruch schreiben aber ich finde die e-mail adresse nicht.´i


Ob Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern  Sinn machen, darf sehr bezweifelt werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

ansonsten  ist das Thema mehr als erschöpfend  behandelt. Es gibt  z.Z keine  neuen Erkenntnisse 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html
Die Links zu allen erforderlichen Infos stehen oben.


----------



## Grünlich (6 Januar 2009)

*Opfer von opendownload*

Hallo zusammen !
ich bin auch Opfer von opendownload geworden.
Danke für die Hilfe , die ich hier gefunden habe !
Mein Puls hat sich deutlich normalisiert .
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen , die Links zu nutzen , 
insbesondere auch das Beruhigungs-Video . 
Es wirkt !
Vorher :
Nachher ::sun:
Bei der nächsten Mahnung ::scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

wer unbedingt ein weiteres me-too Posting oder Danksagung zum Thema opendownload posten will,
 kann das hier tun.  Sollte jemand eine absolut neue Frage haben oder etwas völlig neues zum Thema
beitragen können, wird der Haupthread wieder geöffnet,  vorher nicht. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

PS: Postings die einfach an nicht zum Thema gehörende 
 Threads gehängt werden bzw oder neue Threads starten, 
machen herzlich wenig Sinn.


----------



## maxi90 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

Über  support-online-center.com  ist ein Kontaktformular erhältlich


----------



## webwatcher (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



maxi90 schrieb:


> Über  support-online-center.com  ist ein Kontaktformular erhältlich


Mit Nutzlosanbietern Brieffreundschaften pflegen? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


InternetText


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  vom 02.01.2009  schrieb:
			
		

> Abofallen im Internet
> 
> Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> *
> ...


----------



## FamilieEck (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

Hallo Leute,

wir sind auch auf Opendownload reingefallen und jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand auch schon eine Mahnung vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen??? Ich lese die ganze Zeit nur Inkassobüro, aber wir haben von einen "richtigen" Anwalt eine Mahnung bekommen.

Wäre schön wenn sich einer bei uns meldet.

Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



FamilieEck schrieb:


> aber wir haben von einen "richtigen" Anwalt eine Mahnung bekommen.


Mahnungen  von Anwälten der Nutzlosbranche haben nicht  die Bohne mehr Gewicht als die der Inkassobüros.
Seit Beginn der Nutzlosabzocke vor über drei Jahren stellen sich Anwälte in deren Dienst. Ist also nichts besonderes.

Sämliche Infos  oben auf der Seite   gelten ausnahmslos auch in diesem Fall.


----------



## nordwind (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Opendownload.de: me too. Bin auch drauf reingefallen. Bin schon beruhigt, weil ich hier gelesen habe. 
Dennoch folgende Frage: Ich habe den Zugang nicht über die Mail von denen freigeschaltet, weil ichs dann doch gemerkt habe. Kommt da jetzt überhaupt Post von denen? 

So'n Mist, das mir das jetzt auch passiert ist. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest. :wall:


----------



## arminS04 (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen und habe mir das Forum genau angesehen. Ich werde nicht zahlen und mich auch nicht einschüchtern lassen, aber für mich stellt sich die Frage ob man dem "Verein" eigentlich nicht strafrechtlich beikommt. Ich habe mich per E-Mail an die Polizei Mannheim gewandt, mit dem Ziel Betrugsanzeige. 
Weiß jemand ob es vielleicht schon ein Verfahren bei der Polizei oder der Staatsanwaltschaft gibt?

Wäre schön was dazu zu erfahren.


----------



## Singlemalt (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Anjeli,

habe mich vor wenigen Wochen dort auch dummerweise angemeldet, habe mir wegen  der Geschichte einen Anwaltstermin gemacht, am Tel. war aber schon seinRat, auf KEINEN FALL in irgendeiner Weise reagieren.

Wenn Du möchtest halte ich Dich auf dem Laufenden, habe am 12.01.09 den Termin

Gruß
Singlemalt


----------



## spacereiner (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> aber für mich stellt sich die Frage ob man dem "Verein" eigentlich nicht strafrechtlich beikommt.


 
Weil es da nichts strafrechtliches gibt



> mit dem Ziel Betrugsanzeige.


 
Also ich kann auf der Seite keinen Betrug erkennen



> Weiß jemand ob es vielleicht schon ein Verfahren bei der Polizei oder der Staatsanwaltschaft gibt


 
Nein,warum sollte es auch
Das ist alles Zivilrecht
Ihr solltet euch mal über den Unterschied zwichen Straf und Zivilrecht Informieren



> war aber schon seinRat, auf KEINEN FALL in irgendeiner Weise reagieren



Der weiss wovon er redet


----------



## derBär (7 Januar 2009)

*Auch in bin auf Opendownload reingefahlen*

[noparse]*Hallo Leute!! *
*Erst mal Frohes neues:-p An alle*

*So auch ich bin auf opendownload reingafahlen.:wall:  *
*Als ich merkte das dass nich mit rechten dingen zu geht habe ich gekündigt un zwar noch am gleichen tag. Und da ich keine Antwort bekommen habe habe ich das gleiche noch 3-4 mal gemacht am gleichne tag.und am nägsten tag auch wieder.Habe allso so 7 mal geschrieben, Dann kamm die antwort das die künding eingetrofen ist und dieser acont gekündigt ist.*
*Jetzt habe ich peer mail diese mahnung bekommen. von wegen 96,-eu uns so, Die spinnen doch oder??*
*Wie soll ich reagieren, vorallem da ich diesen mail acont gelöscht habe, und die keine Anschrift von mir haben.:scherzkeks:* [/noparse]


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



derBär schrieb:


> Wie soll ich reagieren,


Infos lesen und schauen. Links stehen oben.  Hier gibt es nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
 Entscheiden muß jeder selber. 

Wenn das nicht reichen sollte > Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



FamilieEck schrieb:


> , aber wir haben von einen "richtigen" Anwalt eine Mahnung bekommen.


Vermute mal, dass es sich wieder um den mehr als bekannten Anwalt O.T   handelt.
Zumindest berichten  das Meldungen  in anderen  Foren. 

Erstaunlich bzw bestürzend wie lang ein Anwalt de facto unbehelligt 
Inkassostalking für die Nutzlosbranche  betreiben kann


----------



## too231 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Moin Moin, zusammen  und ein Frohes neues Jahr noch nachträglich ...

Leider bin ich auch in dies dämliche Falle getappt.... aber natürlcih erst Aufregung, hab dann aber einige Informationen hier gefunden und mich beruhigt 

ähm ich hab genau den selben verlauf wie unten angegeben von 



nordwind schrieb:


> Dennoch folgende Frage: Ich habe den Zugang nicht über die Mail von denen freigeschaltet, weil ichs dann doch gemerkt habe. Kommt da jetzt überhaupt Post von denen?
> 
> So'n Mist, das mir das jetzt auch passiert ist. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest. :wall:



Meine Frage also: bekomm ich denn überhaupt nen bescheid oder nicht, ich habe nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben. Aber bekommt man eine Rechnung oder wird das über den Telefonanbieter abgebucht ?

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

... alles per eMail, sonst nix, wenn es keine echte Zustelladresse für Briefpost gibt. Mit der Telefonrechnung hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Grünlich (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Der Tenor aller Ratschläge hier ist , abwarten , Teetrinken und und nicht auf Rechnungen und Drohpost zu reagieren . Schau dir die Links an , z.B. die YoutubeVideos das beruhigt !
Ich habe vergeblich versucht, nachzuvollziehen , wie ich auf diese Seite von Opendownload gelinkt ( wie gut das Wort passt ! ) wurde . Obwohl ich  genauso gegoogelt habe , ist mir das nicht mehr gelungen . Ich bin inzwischen der Überzeugung , da gibt es zwei Seiten , eine mit , und eine ohne Hinweis auch die Kosten .


----------



## too231 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

vielen Dank, ich dachte nur daran, das es die Möglichkeit gibt, das es auch über die Telefonrechnung gehen kann ^^  naja da es ja demnach nicht so ist  bin ich aufjedenfall erleichtert.

@Grünlich
genau das selbe hab ich auch getan, und ich konnte es aufjedenfall nicht nachvollziehen, wie ich auf die Seite gekommen, geschweige denn den Preis o.ä. übersehen konnte....


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Grünlich schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen der Überzeugung , da gibt es zwei Seiten , eine mit , und eine ohne Hinweis auch die Kosten .


Ein gängige Praxis der meisten  Nutzlosanbieter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

merke: Internetseiten sind nicht in Granit  gemeißelt und  in der Nutzlosbranche aus besonders
weichem Knetgummi. 

PS: angebliche Anmeldedaten können auch aus völlig anderen Quellen stammen. 
Es herrscht ein reger "Datenaustausch" in der Branche


----------



## Downer (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

Ich wurde ebenfalls ein Opfer von opendownload.
Nachdem ich mir hier einiges durchgelesen habe, besteht ja theoretisch keine wirkliche Gefahr für mich.
ABER, alls ich die Mahnung per Email an einen Emailaccount von mir bekam, bin ich in Panik geraten und hab den Account sofort gelöscht. Es war nur ein Account für alles mögliche, also nichts wichtiges.
Ich habe hier aber gelesen, mann sollte einmal Einspruch gegen die Mahnung erheben, kann ich das jetzt noch tun, nachdem ich den Emaiaccount gelöscht habe?
Ich habe ihn gelöscht, da ich zwar bei opendownload gefakte Daten eingegeben hab, bei meiner Email allerdings die richtigen Daten waren.

Was soll ich tun?

ängstliche Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Downer schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?


Lesen und  schauen. Links stehen  oben auf der Seite. Es ist  alles schon hundertmale  durchgekaut.

Was du tun  sollst,  mußt du selbst entscheiden >  Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe 
Ratschläge "tu, dies tu das"  gibt es hier nicht.

Wenn das nicht reicht >  Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Grünlich (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

ich glaube , ich mach auch so eine Seite auf....:fdevilt:


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Grünlich schrieb:


> ich glaube , ich mach auch so eine Seite auf....:fdevilt:


Laß  da lieber die  Finger von.  Dazu bedarf es "einschlägiger" Erfahrungen 
und Beziehungen  in der Branche, um immer durch die Maschen der  Gesetze 
zu schlüpfen 
Als Otto Normalo ist man durch zu viele Skrupel "gehandikapt"


----------



## LennoxX (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde der "veraaaarschten",

mich hat es auch gestern auf opendownload erwischt, da man aber von ähnlichen Fällen schon des öfteren gehört hat, lässt mich die Rechnung eher kalt 

Nunstellt sich aber für mich die Frage:
da ich den kleinen grünen "Anwalt´s Liebling" habe, ob man nicht mit einem Fachanwalt für Internet und Computerrecht gegen diese Content Services Ltd. ein Strafverfahren wegen Betruges bzw. Betrugsversuches anstreben sollte!?

Meint Ihr, das bringt was??

LG
Torsten


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*opendownlad*

Hallo erstmal,hat schon jemand von euch den kampf gegen opendownload gewonnen?bin auch drauf rein gefallen.man sagt zwar man soll nicht mehr auf die weiteren mahnungen antworten aber es wird einem doch ganz schön mulmig.schreibt mir nur mal welche erfahrung ihr da so habt!? Danke


----------



## LennoxX (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Schon wieder nicht richtig gelesen...
aber nachdem ich den geschlossenen Thread schon fast komplett durch hatte, wollte ich diesen hier nicht auch noch post für post durchforsten






Sorry...


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen,ganz schön doof von mir aber naja.hab schon widerspruch eingelegt per email aber auch per einschreiben.hat jemand von euch schon den kampf gegen die  [ edit] gewonnen?


----------



## marry (7 Januar 2009)

*computerbetrug*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich bei Ihnen vielmals bedanken, dass ihr alles über Computerbetrug (operndownload) so deutlich erklärt habt. Ich bin auch ein Opfer 
Ich habe eine Frage, was ich nicht gefunden oder übersehen habe:
Als ich mich auf diese Seite angemeldet habe, habe ich meine Adresse nicht richtig eingegeben. Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass es um kostenpflichtige Leistung geht und habe ich einfach nicht ernst genommen.
Kann es etwas ändern?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,hast du schon ne rechnung bekommen von denen?


----------



## spacereiner (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> hab schon widerspruch eingelegt per email aber auch per einschreiben.


 
Das hättest Du Dir sparen können

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> hat jemand von euch schon den kampf gegen die [ edit]  gewonnen


 
Kommt darauf an ob man seinen Gegner ernst nimmt oder nicht


----------



## LennoxX (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auch in bin auf Opendownload reingefahlen*



derBär schrieb:


> [noparse]
> Als ich merkte das dass nich mit rechten dingen zu geht habe ich gekündigt un zwar noch am gleichen tag. Und da ich keine Antwort bekommen habe habe ich das gleiche noch 3-4 mal gemacht am gleichne tag.und am nägsten tag auch wieder.Habe allso so 7 mal geschrieben, Dann kamm die antwort das die künding eingetrofen ist und dieser acont gekündigt ist[/noparse]


 

@ derBär
Hm, da stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum du etwas kündigst, wo du doch eigentlich keinen Vertrag geschlossen hast.

Ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall, mit einem namhaften deutschen PayTV-Unternehmen und damals wurde mir bestätigt, dass ich *widerrufen* und nicht kündigen hätte müssen und somit war der Vertrag aktiv und lief dann auch 24 Monate.


@ der Rest
hätte ich damals auch aussteigen können??


Grüße


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hab ja jetzt auch draus gelernt!:scherzkeks:
Will ja nur wissen ob das schon jemand beendet hat und wie das ausgegangen ist?:unzufrieden:


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hm naja hab vorhin aber auch gelesen das schon jemand von nem richigen anwalt bekommen hat.wie kann denn das sein wenn das eigentlich betrug ist bei dem opendownload?

grüße


----------



## BatmanF1 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auch in bin auf Opendownload reingefahlen*



LennoxX schrieb:


> @ derBär



Ich denke es kommt auf die Absicht an, aus diesem Vertrag herauskommen zu wollen. Es kann einem juristischen Laien m.E. nicht angelastet werden, wenn er nicht die juristisch korrekten Begriffe verwendet, sofern sich aus der Erklärung der tatsächliche Wille herauslesen läßt. Alles andere ist Haarspalterei.


----------



## LennoxX (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Naja das wörtchen eigentlich ist da wohl ausschlaggebend 

Ich denke nicht, dass der tatbestand des Betruges hier tatsächlich gegeben ist. Obwohl es ja immer heißt, dass auch der Versuch Strafbar ist, wird es wohl schwer werden, diesen nach zu weisen - leider...

Gruß


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



nordwind schrieb:


> So'n Mist, das mir das jetzt auch passiert ist. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest. :wall:


... was auch für die Hilfen dieses Forums gilt - PNs sind unnötig, wenn eine Antwort doch nur die gleichen Links beinhalten würde, wie sie hier auf (fast) jeder Seite stehen.

Gell?


----------



## zuchttaube2009 (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

naja ich werd jetzt mal abwarten ob von einem anwalt post kommt.wenn ja denk ich geh ich auch mal zu einem.2 mahnungen kamen ja schon.mich beunruhigt die ganze sache doch irgendwie.hab auch bis jetzt noch keine karte von meinem einschreiben zurück bekommen.kann sein die haben nicht mal nen briefkasten.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

hatte gehofft,  das me too Geposte etwas bremsen  zu können, war wohl  ein Trugschluss 


*EOT*

PS: Wir können nur den Weg zur Toilette zeige. 

 Was dort zu tun ist,  sollte jedermann wissen.


----------



## Deebo (7 Januar 2009)

*Opendownload - mit falscher Adresse*

Wie sollte ich in meiner Situation verfahren? Ich habe mich hier eingelesen, allerdings stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wenn ich nicht die richtige Adresse angegeben habe, kann ich auch keine Rechnungen bzw Mahnbriefe erhalten (E-Mail ausgeschlossen)

Könnte sich Opendownload also nur über die falsche Adresse beschweren und Anzeige erstatten, wobei für sie allerdings an Geld nichts herumspringt, und sich die Frage stellt, ob bei den unzähligen Dummen (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit) sie sich den Stress überhaupt antun?

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload - mit falscher Adresse*

Das Thema opendownload kommt langsam zu den Ohren raus,
da bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut 
lest und schaut  die Infos 

Persönliche  Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht


----------



## franky77 (8 Januar 2009)

*Open Office bei Open Download geladen,jetzt post vom anwalt!!!!*

HaLLÖCHEN !!!!

Eine Freundin hat ende Nov./2008 das programm Open office 3.0 bei open download.de geladen,hat sich dort zuvor auch mit(und nur)adresse registriert....jetzt ca. 5 wochen später bekommt sie schriftlich post von einem anwalt das sie dafür 96eur + ca 36eur mahn/bearbeitungsgebühr für diesen download zahlen soll,ohne vorher überhaupt eine rechnung und,oder mahnung erhalten zu haben!!!!!....nach gründlichem lesen ist dies wohl auch versteckt angegeben mit den 96eur!!!!!nur gibt es dieses programm doch schon ewig kostenlos,z.b. computerbild.....und eine wirkliche rechnung/mahnung hat sie ebenfalls nie erhalten,auch bankdaten wurden von ihr nie angegeben!!!!!......Ist das trotzdem alles legitim????sollte Sie zahlen????Wie sollte sie sich verhalten????oder alles betrug?????

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft!!!!!:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Open Office bei Open Download geladen,jetzt post vom anwalt!!!!*

Die Links  zu den Infos  stehen oben


----------



## sascha19 (9 Januar 2009)

*Hilfe bei Opendownloads*

Hallo an alle, ich habe mich hier gerade neu angemeldet in der Hoffnung Hilfe zu erhalten. 

Ich bin noch etwas geschockt dann ich erhalte gerade Rechnungen und Mahnungen von Opendownload und weis garnicht wann und wo ich mit denen einen Vertrag geschlossen haben soll.   :-( 

Ich kannte diese [ edit]  vorher garnciht, also was habe ich gemacht? 
Natürlich erstmal bei Google geschaut und schau nur von [ edit]  ist da die Rede. 


Ok ich erzähl euch mal wo ich glaube wie das zu stande kam:

ich war vor einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Free Programm und kam dann auf so eine Seite wo ich mich Registrieren musste! Nun bin ich eh ein Mensch der bei so etwas keine echten Daten angibt und für solche Fälle eine Werbe Emailadresse besitzt. Weil ich dachte mir, ein Kostenloses Tool, also brauche ich keine echten Daten angeben, wozu auch!

Nun meine Frage: Was soll ich tun? Derzeit habe ich auf die erste Rechnung und Mahnung nicht reagiert und möchte diese auch nicht bezahlen, denn da stand nichts mit Kosten oder sonstiges, desweiteren sollte ich auf mein Wiederruf verzichten wo ich mir damals schon dachte hmm was soll das.

Mache ich mich Strafbar wenn ich falsche Daten angegeben habe? Schließlich ist das doch Betrug was die machen!

Die können mir doch da garnichts oder was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen?

LG an all und bitte schreibt mir^^


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe bei Opendownloads*

Das Thema ist in ca  1300 Postings ist "erschöpfend"  behandelt. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


Alle erforderlichen Informationen stehen unter den Links oben auf der Seite
Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. persönliche Rechtsberatung gibt es nicht im Forum
Wenn das nicht ausreicht> Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt


----------



## Inka99 (11 Januar 2009)

*opendownload*

Moin,moin!
Jetzt ist mir genau das passiert, was ich nie gedacht hätte. Durch einen blöden Zufall habe ich mich bei opendownload angemeldet und bekam eine Mail, daß dafür 96,.Euro im Jahr zahlen soll, obwohl von kosten nichts angegeben wurde. Jetzt habe ich das widerrufen und prompt kam eine Mail, die angeblich nicht angenommen werden kann. Es wurde auch angedroht bei Falschangabe desw Geburtsdatums würde ich eine Betrugsanzeige bekommen. Ich habe mir zwar jetzt einen Großteil durchgelesen was ich machen kann, aber ich hätte gerne ein weniger komplizierter erklärt, obwohl es ein wenig verständlich war, aber leider nicht alles. Ich weiß höchstens das ich mir keine Sorgen machen sollte. Zum Glück habe ich die Möglichkeit meine E-Mail Adresse zu löschen da sie ohnehin veraltet ist und ich schon länger eine neue habe. Zudem habe ich nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben.
Gruß Micha:scherzkeks:


----------



## alexander1215408 (11 Januar 2009)

*opendownload.de*

Hallo Leute!

Mein Herz ist in die Hose gerutscht, als ich bemerkt habe, dass ich auf opendowload.de hereingefallen bin!

Als erstes! Ich bin unter 18!

Ich weiß dass ich keine verträge abschließen dürfte und somit der Vertrag auch ungültig ist (§ des Taschengeldes und sooo)

hab mich auch schon auf der seite der Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht erkundigt!

(Übrigens sehr zu empfehlen!!!!!!)


Allerdings (so wird es allen jugendlichen ergehen) möchte ich meine erziehungsberichtigten (Eltern) lieber nicht davon inkenntnis setzen!!!


kann mir jmd helfen???


kleine Info noch dazu: ich habe den besätigungslink angeklickt habe mich aber NICHT dann mit benutzername und passwort angemeldet!!!!

Außerdem habe ich im nachinein gesehen das bei der anmeldung rechts die kosten stehen!

und ich beim klicken, dass ich die AGB's akzeptiere auch auf meinen Wiederrufsrecht verzichte! ich das überhaupt zuläassig?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

euer Alex!


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Es ist bis zum Überdruss bereits hundertmale durchgekaut . Alle notwendigen Information stehn unter Links oben auf der Seite


----------



## smm951 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

hallo,weiss jemand was wird passiert wenn opfer( 14 jahrig) von opendownload ein email(bettreffend div.mahnungen) mit richtige postadresse an anbieter sendet?bei anmeldung ist diesse falsch angegeben-merci viels mals für allfälligen antworten


----------



## jupp11 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



smm951 schrieb:


> merci viels mals für allfälligen antworten


Bist us der Schwyz ? 

dann werden sie dich zum Wintersport anmelden :scherzkeks:


----------



## spacereiner (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Hallo,weiss jemand was wird passiert,wenn ein Opfer( 14 jahrig) von Opendownload eine Email(betreffend div.Mahnungen) mit richtiger Postadresse an den Anbieter sendet


 
Bitte lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> dann werden sie dich zum Wintersport anmelden


:-?


----------



## sid2 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

*




*Auch ich bin in die Falle getappt. Ich wollte ein bekanntes Programm herunterladen, was es eigentlich kostenfrei im Internet gibt. Hatte mich zwar über diese Downloadseite gewundert. Aber da dieses Program ja immer kostenlos angeboten wurde, habe ich mich da ebend angemeldet. Angaben von Kosten habe ich übersehen, weil ich ja mit sowas nicht rechnete. Diesen Anmeldeprozess mit E-Mail fand ich nicht so ungewöhnlich. Muß man ja öfter (sogar hier). Habe dadurch die Sache mit dem Wiederrufsrecht auch gar nicht beachtet. Immerhin wurde ja über eine Mitgliedschaft geschrieben und nicht über ein Abo. Habe deshalb auch keine korrekten Angaben zu Namen und Adresse gemacht. Geht im Internet niemanden etwas an, wenn ich nichts kaufen möchte. Tja und nun habe ich eine Rechnung per E-Mail. Wir wollten schon fast zahlen, weil die Rechnung schon sehr bedrohlich geschrieben war. Zum Glück habe ich dann doch erst im Internet recherchiert, bin auf verschiedene Foren gestoßen und war erstaunt, wieviele Betroffene es schon gibt. Ich werde nicht zahlen und ignoriere alles weitere. Ein komisches Gefühl ist es aber trotsdem.


----------



## spacereiner (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> weil die Rechnung schon sehr bedrohlich geschrieben war


 
Genau,ein seriöser Anbieter droht seinen Kunden nicht mit gespeicherter Ip oder Strafanzeigen wegen angeblichem Betrug



> Geht im Internet niemanden etwas an,wenn ich nichts kaufen möchte


 
Richtig,bei einem scheinbar kostenlosen Angebot kann man so viele falsche Daten angeben wie man will



> Ich werde nicht zahlen und ignoriere alles weitere


 
Gute Idee :thumb:


----------



## sid2 (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Im nach hinein (also als ich die Rechnung hatte) habe ich es gefunden, das mit den Kosten und Abo. Es stand recht unscheinbar rechts neben dem Formular in einer hellen Farbe. Aber da ich ja ein kosteloses Program laden wollte, habe ich nach sowas ja gar nicht gesucht und die Sache mit dem Wiederufsverzicht habe ich gelesen, mich zwar gewundert, aber gar nicht mehr darauf geachtet - bei einer Mitgliedschaft - war mir wurscht. Habe ja gerade deshalb keine richtigen Angaben gemacht. Wollte ja schließlich nichts kaufen. :motz:
Eine E-Mail habe ich nach der Rechnung hingeschrieben - also. daß ich das alles ablehne, wiederrufe, nicht zahle und für sittenwiedrig und Betrug halte... Natürlich wieder alles ohne persönlich Angaben.
:comphit:Bin nun gespannt, wann die erste Mahnung kommt. Von mir sehen und hören die jedenfalls nichts mehr. Habe soviel im Internet darüber gefunden. Das hat mich alles sehr beruhigt. Und ich bin mir auch keiner Schuld bewußt.


----------



## spacereiner (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Eine E-Mail habe ich nach der Rechnung hingeschrieben - also. daß ich das alles ablehne,wiederrufe,nicht zahle und für sittenwiedrig und Betrug halte


 
Leute,lasst doch diese bescheuerte E-Mail Schreiberei
Es bringt nichts
Das interessiert da so wie so keinen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Betrug kann ich auf der Seite überigns nicht erkennen


----------



## arnaoutchot (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Leute,lasst doch diese bescheuerte E-Mail Schreiberei
> Es bringt nichts


Ich bzw. meine minderjährige Tochter gehören auch zu den Opfern.

Würde es etwas bringen, die Bank anzuschreiben, an die die Beträge überwiesen werden sollen (Frankfurter Sparkasse ?). Ich bin selbst im privaten Bankgewerbe tätig und bei uns wäre so eine Firma wie die Content Services Ltd. mit Sicherheit ein Fall für Compliance w/ möglicher Reputationsschäden. Man sollte auf die bereits anhängigen Abmahnungen  der Verbraucherschutzzentrale(n) sowie auf das sittenwidrige Geschäftsgebaren verweisen. Ich überlege das zu tun. 

Hier jedenfalls die Adresse der Sparkasse, für alle, die das auch erwägen: 

* Frankfurter Sparkasse 
- Vorstand - 
* *Neue Mainzer Str. 47-53 
60311 Frankfurt am Main

* Als Betreff angeben: *
Content Services Ltd., Konto [.......] * 

Im Text sollte man auf das sittenwidrige Angebot der Firma verweisen (kostenpflichtiges Angebot von freien Internet-Downloads) , die Vorgehensweise bei Rechnungsstellung und -einzug und die anhängigen Abmahnungen der Verbraucherschutzzentralen. Sinngemäß würde ich schliessen, ob es mit der Geschäftspolitik eines Instituts wie der Frankfurter Sparkasse vereinbar ist, Konten für solche Arten von Gewerbebetrieben zu führen ?  

Falls das einige machen, kann man sicherlich einen gewissen Druck auf die kontoführende Bank aufbauen. Kontoneueröffnungen sind heute mit all den Geldwäschegesetzparagraphen, die die Banken beachten müssen, für eine Firma (insbes. mit ausländischer Rechtsform, d.h. nicht im deutschen Handelsregister eingetragen !!!) nicht mehr so einfach !!!

Was meinen die Erfahrenen hier im Forum ? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## agony (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



sid2 schrieb:


> Ein komisches Gefühl ist es aber trotsdem.


 
Vor ca 14 Wochen dachte ich noch, das ich jetzt ständig Mahnungen
bei mir im Briefkasten finden würde, und war auch etwas genervt. Aber ich
habe jetzt seit 14 Wochen gar nichts mehr von denen gehört. Lohnt
sich nicht sich wegen dieser Geschichte aufzuregen :sun:


----------



## alex.K (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Sehr geehrte User, 

Für einen TV-Beitrag bei RTL suche ich händeringend Betroffene, die sich bei Opendownload.de unwissend registriert haben und denen nun die Rechnungen ins Haus flattern. Wir wollen mit diesem TV-Beitrag aufklären, dass nicht gezahlt werden muss. Dies geht am Besten mit einer Geschichte eines Betroffenen. Weiter werden wir die Firma mit Sitz in Mannheim versuchen zu konfrontieren. Die Verbraucherzentrale frankfurt wird uns außerdem unterstützen. 
Wenn Sie uns also ebenfalls untersützen wollen und wir anhand ihrer Geschichte mit Opendownload.de abrechnen können, dann melden Sie sich bitte so schnell es geht unter [email protected] . Einzige Beduingung: Sie müssen aus Hessen stammen.

Also einfach bei uns melden. 

Danke!!!


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung der  Betreiber.


----------



## Perrucious (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch auf opendownload hereingefallen und habe mir auch sofort sämtliche Beratungsseiten durchgelesen..
Mein Problem, auf das ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden haben, ist jedoch, dass ich eigentlich minderjährig bin, dennoch mich als volljährig ausgegeben habe. 
Ist das dieser Vertrag wirklich rechtsgültig bzw. stimmt es, was in der Mail über eine Falschangabe des Alters steht (Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums **.**.**** falsche Angaben gemacht haben,
liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.)
Ich nehme einmal an, dass es nicht stimmt, dennoch habe ich darauf nie eine konkrete Antwort gefunden, wäre toll wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte. 
Vielen Dank, Perrucious


----------



## bernhard (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Der Müll, der in den Mails steht, stimmt nie.

Das ist ein Erfahrungswert aus drei Jahren Kostenfallen mit hunderttausenden Betroffenen.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Perrucious schrieb:


> Mein Problem, auf das ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden haben, ist jedoch, dass ich eigentlich minderjährig bin, dennoch mich als volljährig ausgegeben habe.


Doch, das steht oben in den Infos.

Lies mal hier:

Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

den Abschnitt: "Ich habe mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet. Ist das strafbar?"


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Perrucious schrieb:


> Mein Problem, auf das ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden haben, ist jedoch, dass ich eigentlich minderjährig bin, dennoch mich als volljährig ausgegeben habe.


Auch das ist schon zigmal abgehandelt worden.


----------



## dany90 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
ich habe mich auch bei dieser [ edit] e angemeldet.:wall:
Mitlerweile könnte ich mich dafür voll in Arsch beißen.
Ich hab denen einen Widerruf hingeschickt. Wochenlang hab ich nichts gehört. Und gestern seh ich im Briefkasten ein Brief von einem Anwalt. Das lsutige daran ist.
1. seit wann schickt ein Anwalt eine Überweisung gleich mit?
2. die haben mein Namen da falsch geschrieben
und das beste
3. jeder sieht, sogar ein blinder, dass die Unterschrift vom Anwalt nicht ECHT ist, sondern kopiert.

Ich bin bei dem Entschluss, alles zu ignorieren. Sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen, sobald ich bei meinem Anwalt bin, sind sie unten durch und ich denk das wissen sie.

und an alle:
ignoriert es einfach und macht euch da keine gedanken wenn igrendwelche briefe kommen, ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben können sie einem nicht zu schicken, weil sie genau wissen, wenn sie vors Gericht gehen, dann haben sie selber probleme.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



dany90 schrieb:


> 1. seit wann schickt ein Anwalt eine Überweisung gleich mit?


Du meinst einen Überweisungsträger? Das ist normal, das machen die meisten Inkassounternehmen so.



dany90 schrieb:


> 2. die haben mein Namen da falsch geschrieben


Nicht die, sondern du bei deiner Anmeldung damals. Das Datenfeld wird aus dem Datenstamm gewonnen, dass der Nutzer bei seiner Registrierung eingibt.



dany90 schrieb:


> 3. jeder sieht, sogar ein blinder, dass die Unterschrift vom Anwalt nicht ECHT ist, sondern kopiert.


Bei Masseninkasso ist auch das üblich, zumal der Versand der Mahnungen automatisiert wurde.



dany90 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dem Entschluss, alles zu ignorieren.


Mehr braucht es wirklich nicht, um die Forderung abzuwenden!


----------



## dany90 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

klar, ein anwalt macht gleich unter seinem schreiben so ein überweisungträger hin...ist klar 

hauptsache die haben mir schon mal n brief geschrieben, und da war mein name richtig geschrieben   

...ein anwalt unschreibt sowas persönlich


----------



## somethingmore (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo ihr!

Bin vor 2 Monaten ebenfalls auf opendownload.de reingefallen.
Hab damals die Rechnung und die Mahnung ignoriert und heute ist der euch allen bekannte Brief vom RA [...] eingetrudelt.

Hab mich nochmals informiert und werde morgen einen Brief bezüglich den Fernabsatzbestimmungen an das Unternehmen und den RA schicken.

Das einzige was mir leider immer noch Sorgen bereitet ist, dass ich damals den Aktivierungslink angeklickt habe und somit mein Account auf opendownload.de aktiviert wurde.
In dem Anmeldungsmail von denen stand nämlich damals nichts von wegen 96€ drin und daher hab ich einfach draufgeklickt.
Ist das ein Problem? Oder mach ich mir da zu große Sorgen?

Lg,
Patrick

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> und werde morgen einen Brief


Lass es sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> In dem Anmeldungsmail von denen stand nämlich damals nichts von wegen 96€ drin


Na und.Webseiten sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht,die kann man von Minute zu Minute ändern
Klick mal ganz oben die Links an und lese


----------



## Schachnovelle (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Bonjour und frohes Neues!

Zur Feier des neuen Jahres bin auch ich endlich in die Falle getappt! Ich habe mich zudem noch mit falschem Namen, falsches Geschlecht (!) etc. angemeldet. Nundenn ... nachdem ich mich hier über opendownload ein wenig erkundigt habe, lautet mein Fazit:

Es ist am besten garnichts ... rein garnichts unternehmen !?


Für mein Gewissen wäre ich um ein zwei unterstützende Beiträge wirklich sehr dankbar ... :roll:


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Dein Fazit ist sehr vielversprechend :thumb:


----------



## somethingmore (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Lass es sein
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Na und.Webseiten sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht,die kann man von Minute zu Minute ändern
> Klick mal ganz oben die Links an und lese


 
Danke für die Antwort!

Die Links und Videos hab ich mir damals schon angeschaut. Hab trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl, das vielleicht etwas schief geht.
Aber nachdem ich bei dem von dir gepostetet Link gesehen habe, dass es im Prinzip nichts ändert, lass ich es sein. Ich hoffe halt, dass es gut ausgeht =)

Aber nochmal die Frage: auch wenn ich auf diesen doofen Aktivierungslink geklickt hab, kann mir nichts passieren?


----------



## spacereiner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> dass es im Prinzip nichts ändert


Nee es ändert wirklich nichts.Entweder werden die Briefe-Einschreiben-nicht angenommen bzw abgeholt oder landen ungelesen in der runden Ablage


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Auch hier mal wieder eine  me-too Pause.

Es macht wenig Sinn immer wieder dasselbe zu fragen.


----------



## Josh (23 Januar 2009)

*me too*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin auch auf diesen [..........] reingefallen bin aber noch 16 Jahre alt. Hab mich aber mit Jahrgang 1990 angemeldet- d.h. ich wär 18. 

Erste e-mail mit 3€ Mahngebühr ist schon da und es sind aber noch keine 14 Tage vergangen kann also noch wiederrufen- trotz dem Häckchen dass ich gestzt hab- hab ich gelesen!!

Ich will nun heute auch die Wiedersprechung fortschicken aber sollen das jetzt meine Eltern machen und sagen dass ich noch Minderjährig bin oder soll ich einfach schreiben dass der Vertrag nichtig ist???

Bitte verweist bei eurer Antwort nicht wieder auf die Links weil die hab ich alle komplett durchgelesen! Und ich find mein Fall ist dort nicht 100 prozentig aufgeführt... Bitte schreibt mir!


Danke schon mal im Voraus!!!

MfG

Josh


----------



## sunnivah (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo Josh,

mein Sohn (16) ist im September auf die Seite hereingefallen.
Er hatte eine fiktive Adresse und ein falsches Alter angegeben.
Ich habe die 1. Mahnung gesehen und sofort eine Mail dahingeschickt, dass er minderjährig ist und ich gegen den Vertrag bin.

Daraufhin bat man mich, eine Kopie seiner Geburtsurkungen + schriftlichen Wiederspruch an die Postadresse zu schicken
Natürlich stand in dem Schreiben auch , dass eine falsche Altersangabe Betrug sei und ich mit Konsequenzen rechnen müsste, aber das war mir egal.

Ich habe den Widerspruch schriftlich mit der geforderten Kopie widerholt und nie wieder etwas von den Leutchen gehört.

Ich weiß, dass hier immer wieder davon abgeraten wird, nachträglich die wahre Adresse bekanntzugeben. Für mich war dies aber der einzig richtige Weg, denn ich habe jetzt Ruhe. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich vertrauensvoll an deine Eltern zu wenden.
Mein Sohn hat sich damit viel Ärger erspart.

Alles Gute
Monika


----------



## physicus (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Vogel Strauß Methode auch noch keinem schlecht bekommen: Kopf in den Boden stecken und abwarten...

Würden die Fallenbetreiber Deine tatsächlichen Daten (Name und Anschrift) bekommen, IST das keine Garantie, dass das Drohtheater aufhört. Solange sie nur Deine Emailadresse haben, was können sie da tun?

Ich empfehle, dass Du dir diese Links durchliest und auch Deinen Eltern zeigst.

Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Josh (23 Januar 2009)

*me too*

Danke Monika für deine schnelle Hilfe!!!

Ich hab mich schon gestern an meine Eltern gewannt und sie sagten ich solle mich im Internet über die Sache Informieren und es ausdrucken. Das hab ich gemacht- sie wussten halt nicht recht wie sie jetzt reagieren sollten. Aber meine Mutter hat mir eben gesagt dass sie so wie du reagieren wird!

Also von mir und meinen Eltern vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!
Und natürlich auch an die anderen Leute, die sich hier im Forum melden und helfen!

Ich hoff es geht alles gut!

Falls es gut geht meld ich mich nochmal und schildere mein Vorgehen ausführlich dass es auch anderen helfen kann!!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Joshua


----------



## physicus (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

ODL in neuer Verpackung:
http://futurezone.orf.at/stories/1501893/

Besonders gefällt mir der letzte Absatz:



> Skype hat nach eigenen Angaben bereits juristische Schritte gegen die Betreiber des kostenpflichtigen Angebots eingeleitet. In einem Eintrag auf dem Skype-Blog warnt das Unternehmen vor weiteren kostenpflichtigen Angeboten, die allesamt auf Opendownload.de weiter geleitet werden, und rät dazu, die Skype-Software ausschließlich von skype.com herunterzuladen.



Ich wünsche ihnen auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.

LG
P


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



sunnivah schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass hier immer wieder davon abgeraten wird, nachträglich die wahre Adresse bekanntzugeben. Für mich war dies aber der einzig richtige Weg, denn ich habe jetzt Ruhe.


Das wird sich noch herausstellen.  Es wird aus gutem Grund und jahrelanger Erfahrung dringend
 davon abgeraten,  mehr als bekannte Daten preiszugeben. 
Selbst nach Jahren tauchen immer wieder Mahndrohbelästigungen auf.  
Daten werden durchaus auch weiterverkauft. 
 Opendownload ist erst  ganz am Anfang der steilen  "Drohmüllkarriere"...


----------



## sunnivah (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hm, mag sein.
Auf eine jahrelange Erfahrung kann ich natürlich noch nicht zurückblicken. Im 10 Jahren Internet war dies mein erster ( und nicht mal selbst verschuldeter ) Fall. Ich kannte das Forum nicht und habe nach "Bauchgefühl" gehandelt, so wie ich es bei jedem seriösen Anbiter auch getan hätte.

Und immerhin raten ja auch die Verbraucherzentalen zum schriftlichen Widerspruch :roll:

Jetzt kann ich nur abwarten.
Mein Sohn hat jedenfalls eine wichtige Lebenserfahrung gemacht und ich hoffe, dass er die virtuellen Hundehaufen in Zukunft besser umschifft.


----------



## spacereiner (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Und immerhin raten ja auch die Verbraucherzentalen zum schriftlichen Widerspruch


Wenn man kein Vertag abgeschlossen hat,braucht man auch nichts zu widerrufen
Wer weiss was die mit den persönlichen Daten so anstellen


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



sunnivah schrieb:


> Ich kannte das Forum nicht und habe nach "Bauchgefühl" gehandelt, so wie ich es bei jedem seriösen Anbiter auch getan hätte..


Es  ist eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung, von der wir aus Erfahrung abraten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.





sunnivah schrieb:


> Und immerhin raten ja auch die Verbraucherzentalen zum schriftlichen Widerspruch


Auch Verbraucherzentralen sind nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss und bei einigen setzt sich die Erkenntnis durch, dass bei der Kategorie Nutzlosanbieter Reden Silber, Schweigen aber Gold  ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Die einen sagen "ja", die anderen "nein". Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


----------



## muc089 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

hallo!
mir ist genau das gleiche passiert!!!
nur war ich so doof zu zahlen! hab mir die seite nochmal durchgelesen und da steht ja dann schon alles. dachte mir halt...ok, warste blöd, hast es wirklich übersehen.kann ja mal passieren. 
dass das geld jetzt weg ist ist ja klar (oder?) Aber immerhin kann ich mir die zweite rate sparen! Immerhin das!
Draufgekommen bin ich übrigens nur weil ich einen bericht über skype.at auf nem österreichischen sender gesehen hab und auf der seite auch opendownload stand. Ich finde das sollte bei uns auch viel mehr publik gemacht werden sobald so etwas bekannt ist!!!! Halt mal ne nachmittagssendung über freche teenies ersetzen! Mir ist so etwas nämlich schon mal passiert mit simsen.de...das kam aber damals auch im fernsehen. also hab ich da genau nur eines gemacht, nämlich NICHTS und NICHTS ist passiert....
man muss echt aufpassen!!!


----------



## Josh (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

gibts vielleicht ne Möglichkeit noch öffentlicher vor solchen Firmen zu warnen? Weil irgendwie regt mich das schon ziemlich auf, dass die damit einfach so durchkommen weil viele nichts von diesem Forum oder Allgemein über solche [ edit] firmen informiert sind. 
Wenn der Link zu diesem Forum bei google nicht ziemlich als erstes gestanden hätte wär ich wahrscheinlich nicht darauf gestoßen und hätte bestimmt gezahlt!:-?
Man sollte denen das Leben auch mal schwerer machen.

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale hab ich gelesen, dass zur Zeit eine Person angeklagt ist, von der man vermutet dass es sich um den Geschäftsführer handelt. Es heißt betroffene sollen sich melden und als Zeuge dienen!!
Ist zwar in Bayern aber wär doch nicht schlecht...


----------



## ak781 (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich bin auch auf Opendownload reingefallen. Es gibt von der Verbraucherzentrale einen Vordruck für solche Fälle, in dem mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht wird usw. unter Golem.de: IT-News für Profis. Auf dieser Seite steht auch, das man sich durch Rechnungen und Mahnungen nicht einschüchtern lassen soll. :-?
Macht es Sinn einen solchen Brief dorthin zu schicken ? 

Gruß ak781


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



ak781 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn einen solchen Brief dorthin zu schicken ?


Die Frage ist sicher schon  einige hundert Mal im Forum gestellt worden und  daher gibt es auch einen Grundsatzthread dazu: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Verbraucherzentralen tendieren in ihren Empfehlungen wohl aus aus formalen * nicht*
 aus realistischen Gründen noch immer zu Brieffreundschaften


----------



## shambl3r (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo auch ich bin auf OpenDownload reingefallen, habe bei der Registrierung ausser einer gültigen email-Adresse nur Blödsinn eingegeben. 
Mein Problem ist nu dass ich nicht der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses bin und ich vermeiden möchte, dass der Inhaber Ärger bekommt. 
Also soll ich denen nen Widerspruch zusenden oder garnichts machen?
Oder zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen?

Ich hab mir die Videos und Texte angesehen  allerdings weiß ich immernoch nicht was am besten zu tun ist. 

Vielleicht war ja schonmal jemand in dieser Situation und weiß rat?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, krieg langsam Panik


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Mein Problem ist nu dass ich nicht der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses bin und ich vermeiden möchte, dass der Inhaber Ärger bekommt.


Bekommt er nicht.Mit der Ip können die nichts anfangen.Ich würde nicht reagieren.Es kommen ein Paar Mails aber irgendwann ist dann Schluss mit dem Theater


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



shambl3r schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist nu dass ich nicht der Inhaber des Internetanschlusses bin und ich vermeiden möchte, dass der Inhaber Ärger bekommt.(


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


shambl3r schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Videos und Texte angesehen  allerdings weiß ich immernoch nicht was am besten zu tun ist.


Wer  nach diesen sehr ausführlichen Erklärungen immer noch nicht weiß, 
was zu tun bzw nicht zu tun ist, hast du dir selber die Antwort gegeben


shambl3r schrieb:


> zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen





shambl3r schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja schonmal jemand in dieser Situation und weiß rat?
> Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, krieg langsam Panik


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe ist das Motto


----------



## toni tester (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Ja, auch mich hat es erwischt, aber dank diesem Forums betrachtet ich das ganzes sehr gelassen.
Mahnung habe ich auch schon per Mail bekommen etc, pp.

Ich habe an die Frankfurter Sparkasse geschrieben mit dem Hinweis, was sich für Gauner hinter der Bankverbindung verstecken. Habe sogar eine Antwort bekommen, das man dies nun prüfen möchte, also wer sich anschließen möchte , immer man Email zur Frankfurter Sparkasse.

ICh habe festgestellt, das die Seite [noparse]http://www.opendownload.de[/noparse] nicht mehr funkioniert, weiß jemand mehr?

Was ich aber in diesem Forum nicht gefunden habe, wie kann man aus Ip- Adresse, Besuchszeit, Emailadresse und mit Sicherheit bei jedem fingierte Namen, die Postanschrift herausbekomen. Das geht doch nur über die rovider , und die verstoßen damit meiner Meinung nach gegen das Datenschutzgesetz.
Etwas anderes ist, wenn jemand reagiert, z.B. mit Adresse oder aber auch anruft, denn hier gibt es ja noch die gute alte rückwärtssuce , wenn die Telefonnummer angezeigt wird.
Aber nochmal, verstoßen die Provider nicht gegen das Datenschutzgesetz und bei welchen Provider seid Ihr denn so. ch bin bei Freenet.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



toni tester schrieb:


> ICh habe festgestellt, das die Seite [noparse]http://www.opendownload.de[/noparse] nicht mehr funkioniert, weiß jemand mehr?


Funktioniert (  leider) nach wie vor



toni tester schrieb:


> wie kann man aus Ip- Adresse, Besuchszeit, Emailadresse und mit Sicherheit bei jedem fingierte Namen, die Postanschrift herausbekomen. t.



kann man eben nicht
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/

Sind Drohkulissen aus dem Nutzlosmärchenwald


----------



## Carnby (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

moin moin,meine tochter ist auf den laden reingefallen, aber dank der guten infos hier im board mache ich mir keine weiteren gedanken und werde das aussitzen.an dieser stelle möchte ich mich bei den verantwortlichen dieses forums herzlich bedanken.opendownload nutze ich immer noch als infoquelle. ich meine ist doch eigentlich wunderbar. man hat wirklich alle freewareprogramme nach sachgebieten sortiert und  überall ist der herstellerlink beigefügt. man kann sich also einen schönen überblick verschaffen und geht dann zum download auf die herstellerseite.


----------



## Tribun1986 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

hallo,

ich bin auch auf diesen verdammten mist hereingefallen.
ich habe schon so eine widerrufungsschrift von euch per fax dahingesendet.
war das falsch?
und wenn nicht, muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Tribun1986 schrieb:


> und wenn nicht, muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas tun?


Über den Sinn bzw  eher  Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Merke: *erst* informieren, *dann* schreiben...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Carnby schrieb:


> man hat wirklich alle freewareprogramme nach sachgebieten sortiert und  überall ist der herstellerlink beigefügt. man kann sich also einen schönen überblick verschaffen und geht dann zum download auf die herstellerseite.


Nette Idee, aber IMHO nur für erfahrene User empfehlenswert


----------



## forencowboy (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Soeben Post von einen Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück bekommen.
Betrifft "Opendownload".

Seltsam finde ich, dass die Firma ihren Sitz in Mannheim hat, einen Anwalt konsultiert aus Osnabrück und ich bei einer Sparkasse in Düsseldorf einzahlen soll. 

Geht´s noch?




forencowboy


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich, dass die Firma ihren Sitz in Mannheim hat, einen Anwalt konsultiert aus Osnabrück


Überhaupt nicht seltsam. Der Anwalt aus Osnabrück hat bei den Nutzlosanbietern  denselben "guten" Ruf  wie  die Anwältin aus  München

einfach mal mit dem Namen googeln, für den  Anwalt  gibt es eine Riesentrefferliste


----------



## forencowboy (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Es geht um einen Adobe Reader.
Wozu sollte ich einen herunter laden, wenn ich schon einen habe?

Habe die Seite mal angesehen. Ich bin zuvor nie auf dieser Seite gewesen.

Was die dort anbieten an Downloads benötige ich garnicht weil ich das von StarOffice (Micro Systems) schon erworben habe. Inklusive PDF und Adobe Reader.

Die halten einen wirklich für bescheuert.

forencowboy


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



forencowboy schrieb:


> Ich bin zuvor nie auf dieser Seite gewesen.



Na also!
Wenn der ehrenwerte "Unternehmer" jetzt Geld von Dir fordert, dann müsste er im Streitfall beweisen, dass Du dort eben doch wirksam etwas bestellt hast.
Anhand der gegebenen Umstände wohl kaum möglich.
Daher wird dieser "Streitfall" (Prozess...) auch mit 99.99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nie eintreten.

Alles, was die Dir in der Folge noch erzählen werden, ist Kappes und Kokolorus.

Darum:
Wer auf schwachsinnige Mahnungen antwortet, wird neue schwachsinnige Post kriegen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Ansonsten geht´s halt weiter mit der typischen Kasper-Pyramide. So, wie die Abzocker das immer machen.


----------



## Gisu (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen, 
wollte bezüglich opendownload mal einen kleinen Zwischenbericht / Feedback  geben. 
Zunächst ich bin den lieben Menschen auch auf den Leim gegangen und ärgere mich seit 14.12.2008 damit herum. 
Am 26.01.2009 hab ich nun die Rechnung von RA: [ edit]  bekommen und nachdem ich zufällig doch am gleichen Tag mir unter [noparse]Firefox Download: sicher und schnell. Hier klicken! - Firefox Download: Offizielle deutsche Mozilla Firefox Download Version. [/noparse] den Morzilla laden wollte, hat es mich diesmal ohne 
Opendownload Homepage wieder in deren Finger gebracht. 
Mir ist daraufhin der „ „“Kragen „“ geplatzt und ich habe Strafanzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Verstoß gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz bei der Polizei gestellt. 
Sollte jemand ähnliches planen, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden und ich überlasse ihm meinen
Anzeigetext. Geht ganz einfach via Internet, eine Sache von 10 Minuten und hoffentlich wird den Herren in Mannheim nun endlich mal auf die Finger geklopft. 
Liebe Grüße und haltet durch 
Gisu


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

"arglistige Täuschung und Verstoß gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz" haben mit dem Strafrecht nichts zu tun. Das sind keine Straftaten, sondern rein zivilrechtliche Angelegenheiten.

Strafrechtlich relevant wäre z.B. der "Betrug". Solche Verfahren gegen Nutzlos-Anbieter werden aber in aller Regel eingestellt, weil mehrere Voraussetzungen für die Strafbarkeit fast immer nicht erfüllt sind (Vorsatz nachweisbar, etc.).

Mit solchen Anzeigen beschäftigt man die Behörden m.E. nutzlos.


----------



## blowfish (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Gisu schrieb:


> Geht ganz einfach via Internet, eine Sache von 10 Minuten und hoffentlich wird den Herren in Mannheim nun endlich mal auf die Finger geklopft.



Und hast du dabei auch gleich die §§ mit angegeben die in Betracht kommen, bei deiner Online-Anzeige?:lupe:
Das ist auch mit ein Grund, dass ich von den Online-Anzeigen nicht viel halte. Bestimmt wird da noch eine Vorladung zur Polizei kommen, damit eine Klarstellung des Sachverhaltes vorgenommen werden kann.
Den weiteren Verlauf deiner Anzeige erspar ich mir mal, dass ist sonst zu sehr OT


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

...insbesondere weil von den Behörden in Mannheim die Sache schon als "erledigt" erklärt wurde. Die Macher von opendownload.de sind in Rüsselsheim (bei Büttelborn)!


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Macher von opendownload.de sind in Rüsselsheim (bei Büttelborn)!


Zugegebenermaßen spricht sehr vieles dafür. Doch einen Beweis dafür konnte man noch nicht ausmachen - wenn man mal vom gleichen Inkassobutzen absieht.

Auch der Gesellschaftervertrag gibt nicht allzu viel her. :-?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

So isses nun mal im Leben, der eine weiß es und der andere eben nicht. :sun:


----------



## teddy1975 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
ich hätte gerne mal gewusst wie es nach dem Anwaltschreiben weiterging?

Hat noch jemand nach dem Schrieb Post erhalten oder war es der letzte Brief ?

Ich warte noch auf den Anwaltsbrief, die Mahnung kam ende Januar.


----------



## physicus (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!

Wird in etwa so weiter gehen: Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass in Abständen Schreiben von Inkasso und Rechtsanwältin verschickt werden. Der Inhalt sind zahnlose Drohungen.

LG
P


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Fundsache:

Heute in WISO:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


Auch bei der VZ ist man offensichtlich inzwischen geläutert.


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Auch bei der VZ ist man offensichtlich inzwischen geläutert.



Wurde auch Zeit, dass man nicht mehr zur Kommunikation mit Wüsten-Briefkästen rät


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Mindestens ebenso epochal ist die Erkenntnis, dass Webseiten äußerst flüchtig zu sein belieben.

Nur weil es eine präparierte Seite mit Preisinformation gibt, müssen nicht zwangsläufig alle möglichen Seiten ebenfalls mit Preisinformation ausgestattet sein.

Am Ende hat jemand hier gelesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Mindestens ebenso epochal ist die Erkenntnis, dass Webseiten äußerst flüchtig zu sein belieben.


"Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"

Auch die Erkenntnis, dass User oft über "Nebeneingänge" an der offiziellen Hauptseite mit Preisangabe  vorbeigelotst werden, hat sich rumgesprochen.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hier ist mal so ein Nebeneingang-Tunnel: verbraucherrechtliches…  software-stream.de - Geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver


----------



## dater (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Es ist mir klar, dass der gesamte Bereich des Vertragsschlusses per Internet noch eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellt,aber ich finde es riskant - insbesondere von einer Verbraucherzentrale - bei ungeklärten Sachverhalten ohne genauere rechtliche Begründung zu empfehlen,dass man nicht zahlen soll. Bisher sind doch alles eben nur Vermutungen,oder?


Warum soll man denn etwas bezahlen was man garnicht bestellt hat.Guck Dir doch mal diese ganzen Müllseiten an.Da ist der Preis doch auf den ersten Blick garnicht zu erkennen.Entweder steht er nur in den AGB,oder irgendwo rechts,oder unten und ohne scrollen garnicht zu sehen.Dazu kommen noch die User die überall ohne vorher zu lesen wie selbsverständlich ihre persönlichen Daten angeben.Aber wer erwartet denn schon bei Freeware Kosten?Ein seriöser Anbieter würde nicht unzählige Mails oder Briefe mit völlig schwachsinnigen und albernen Drohungen schreiben,sondern spätestens nach der vierten Mahnung ein Mahnbescheid beantragen.Daher ignoriert man diesen Mist einfach.Selbst die FZ die vorher zu Widerrufen oder ähnlichem sinnlosen Geschreibsel geraten haben,raten seit kurzem dazu alles zu ignorieren..
Also nichts zahlen,nichts schreiben,nicht reagieren und alles ist gut


----------



## richpl (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
auf einen Widerspruch reagieren die nicht.
Ich habe ebenfalls versucht, einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung und die Anmeldung anzubringen, aber keine Reaktion bekommen. Es kam nur nach einiger Zeit ein Brief von einem Anwalt, der den Rechnungsbetrag einklagen will. Dank des Forums auf dieser Seite habe ich aber keine Angst vor weiteren Schritten. Ich soll mitlerweile 138,- € bezahlen. Ich werde aber weiter nicht reagieren. 

Gruß
richpl


----------



## Leapie (3 Februar 2009)

*www.opendouwnload.de*

Hallo an alle die Rat wissen!
Vor einigen Tagen wollte ich mir Adobe runter laden.Ich wußte man kann das irgendwo im internet kostenlos.Wie es der Zufall wollte gelangte ich unwissend an Opendouwnload.de.Das dumme ist ich habe mich mit Adresse registrieren müssen um dort rein zu kommenNun bekam ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung zum 01.02.2009 von 96 Euro.Ich kündigte schriftlich per Einschreiben da mir vor der Registrierung nicht aufgefallen war das ich dafür 96 Euro zahlen sollte.Dafür suchte ich mir aus dem Internet ein Formular und stellte fest das viele schon in diese Falle getappt sind.
heute habe ich schon meine erste mahnung bekommen.Was kann ich nun tun?erst einmal habe ich die nun in meinem Internet versucht zu sperren das ich keine Post mehr bekomme,mal sehen ob mir das Glückte.
Für Hilfe und Austausch wäre ich dankbar denn ich bin kein Mensch der sich verschulden will.Lea


----------



## Leapie (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

danke,das merkte ich ...die Mahnung kam gleich 2 tage nachdem ich zahlen sollte ist ja auch nicht normal.Mich macht das ganz verrückt.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Lass Dich doch von dem Mahn-Gepupse aus dem Droh-Kasperletheater nicht verrückt machen.
Das ist immer wieder dasselbe "Schema-F".
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Granter (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hi erstmal, 

ganz interessant zu diesem Thema ist vielleicht folgender Artikel: 

heise online - 03.02.09 - OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen-Betreiber täuschen Verbraucher vorsätzlich

Bis denne


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...verbietet-abzocke-mit-versteckten-kosten.html

wir sind schneller als Heise


----------



## Sieben Wölfe (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Grüß Gott Allesamt,
ich bin vorgestern selber auf diese "s c h e i ..." reingefallen! Habe sofort eine Email zurückerhalten, wie bekannt Zahlung und das übliche "BLA - BLA -BLA " von Internet Abzockern. Gut da ich selber diesen Fehler mir eingebrockt habe, habe ich auch schon überwiesen, per Email meine sofortige Kündigung ausgesprochen, den "Herrschaften" mitgeteilt was ich von dieser Geschäftsmethodik halte, selber mehrfach versucht per Telefon jemanden zu erreichen - nicht möglich - Ihnen mitgeteilt das ich gerichtlich gegen Sie vorgehen werde, Ergebnis bis jetzt keinerlei Rückantwort , wie zu erwarten. Jetzt meine Frage welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gibt es tatsächlich gegen so etwas vorzugehen?? Ich suche seriöse Menschen die bereit sind so etwas mitzumachen, da ich mich im Vorruhestand befinde habe ich Zeit so etwas zu beginnen! Bin jederzeit erreichbar ( nur am rande erwähnt, bis auf die Zeit Ende März - Ende April, da befinde ich mich auf Treffen mit Alten Asiatischen Geschäftspartnern (SGP / HK/ Malaysia/Indonesien).
So legen wir los
Danke für Rückinfos und eventuellen Beteiligungen:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Ich gebe Dir ja ungern einen Dämpfer, aber das folgende solltest Du wissen:


Sammelklagen sind in Deutschland nicht möglich. S. dazu: Sammelklage - Cb-Wiki

Also müsste jeder Betroffene für sich selbst klagen. Wen willst Du da aber verklagen? Es handelt sich um eine britische Briefkastenadresse.

Wir wissen relativ genau, wer in Wirklichkeit dahintersteckt, können das aber nicht gerichtsfest beweisen.

Wenn man das einbezahlte Geld wieder zurückhaben will, stellt sich wieder die Frage, wie oben: von wem? Von einem britischen Briefkasten?


----------



## Leapie (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

ich danke allen die mir hier antworten,ich versuche ganz cool zu bleiben.Gruß an alle Lea


----------



## Sieben Wölfe (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
ja danke für die Info, habe mittlerweile durch weitere Recherchen auch rausbekommen,daß Sammelklagen kaum realisierbar sind und wie auch erwähnt gegen welchen Briefkasten kann man vorgehen. Na gut werde wohl die 96,--EUR abschreiben müssen!  Gott sei Dank ist dieses zum ersten Mal eine absolut negative Erfahrung und zeigt mir eigentlich nur auf wie man zukünftig im Internet zu verfahren hat.
Also nochmals Dank und trotz Allem einen schönen Tag
Sieben Wölfe


----------



## bernhard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Wer schreibt 96,--EUR ab?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Sieben Wölfe schrieb:


> Gut da ich selber diesen Fehler mir eingebrockt habe, habe ich auch schon überwiesen,


Auf grobe Täuschung reinzufallen ist kein Fehler, aber dann zu bezahlen ohne sich 
*vorher* zu informieren, ob dass überhaupt nötig ist,  ist ein Fehler.


----------



## mongizzle (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

hallo leute,

me too!!! opendownload ist ja allgegenwärtig:wall:

ich habe glücklicherweise noch nicht bezahlt.
dann habe ich eine widerspruchmail geschrieben über das kontaktformular.
daraufhin ist dann keine antwort aber die mahnung gekommen.
dann war ich so blöd nochmal ne mail per kontaktformular zu schicken in der ich...
(bevor ich mich hier informiert hab, was auch ziemlich blöd war:wall
um ratenzahlung gebeten habe.:wall:

wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen... einfach trotzdem nichts mehr machen??
oder ist durch meine anfrage der vertrag nun letztendlich doch zustande gekommen weil ich mich ja indirekt bereit erklärt habe in raten zu zahlen...

wäre für ne schnelle antwort dankbar.

gruß
mongizzle

(wenn ihr meine 2. support anfrage lesen wollt stell ich die noch rein.)


----------



## bernhard (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt


			
				ZDF schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## daniel_n (4 Februar 2009)

*Opendownload.de. mahnung anwalt !!!*

hi

ich hätt da einige Fragen.

Ein minderjähriger bekannter hat durch meinen Pc und mit meinen daten sich bei opendownload.de angemeldet.

ich habe das erst zu spät gesehen, habe aber zwei tage danach sofort stornierungsemails gesendet, jedoch wurde keine davon berücksichtigt.

mittlerweile habe ich einen brief vom anwalt bekommen das ich 138€ zahlen muss.

Die sache ist die es wurden keine dienstleistungen vollzogen oder sonstiges. Ausserdem wurde der vertrag von einem mündigen minderjährigen vollendet. Nach dem Gesetz darf ein mündiger minderjähriger keine ratenzahlungen abschließen. 

Habe ich jetzt ein Recht auf die Rücktrittserklärung zu verzichten ? 

Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten ?

Ich danke Im Vorhinein allen für alle Antworten bzw Hilfe.


MFG 

Daniel


----------



## sascha (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten ?
> 
> Ich danke Im Vorhinein allen für alle Antworten bzw Hilfe.



Tipp 1: Lesen
Tipp 2: Erst lesen, dann Beitrag schreiben
Tipp 3: Bedenken, dass individuelle Rechtsberatung für uns und ähnliche Foren verboten ist
Tipp 4: Lesen, was hier oben auf dieser Seite steht.
Tipp 5: Grundsätzlich erstmal lesen, bevor man irgendwo Im Internet Daten herausgibt oder sonst irgendeine Aktion unternimmt.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de. mahnung anwalt !!!*



daniel_n schrieb:


> von einem mündigen minderjährigen vollendet.



Wie denn? Watt denn? unk:

Also entweder ist er minderjährig ( also unter 18 ), dann ist er auch nicht mündig. Oder er ist mündig, dann ist er aber nicht mehr minderjährig.

Der Ausdruck "mündig" passt auch nicht, man spricht hier von der sogenannten "Geschäftsfähigkeit".

Ein Minderjähriger bis 7 Jahren ist geschäftsunfähig.
Ein Minderjähriger zwischen 7 und 18 ist "bedingt geschäftsfähig". Darauf kommt es an. Verträge, die mit solchen Minderjährigen geschlossen wurden, sind schwebend unwirksam.



daniel_n schrieb:


> Nach dem Gesetz darf ein [...]  minderjähriger keine ratenzahlungen abschließen.



Wer sagt das? Natürlich "darf" er das. Nur: ein solcher Vertrag ist "schwebend unwirksam" und kann von den Erziehungsberechtigten jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden. Weil der minderjährige nicht bzw. bedingt geschäftsfähig ist.



daniel_n schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten ?



Das hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Besonders den Abschnitt über Minderjährige.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## 1955fk (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

mich hat's auch erwischt, habe Mahnung über[ edit] erhalten, 138Euro!!!
Bezahle nicht! Werde Musterbrief versenden, da die meine komplette Adresse hatten! Oder weiss jemand besseren Rat?


----------



## dater (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



> Werde Musterbrief versenden


Selbst VZ raten mittlerweile davon ab.Mal oben die Links anklicken und lesen


----------



## Ebbesand (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hi,

Ja auch ich war so doof und wollte mir skype runterladen, also habe ich im Browser nur skype eingegeben und da kam auch schon http://skype.de ich dachte cool, gib gleich mal deine Daten ein, hast ja deinen alten Zugang vergessen. bis ich dann gemerkt hatte, dass ich zu opendownload weiter gelinkt wurde, hatte ich schon die E-Mail bestätigt und habe dann erst bemerkt, dass auf der ersten Seite ein hinweiß ist, dass es Geld kosten soll. Na super gerade ich, der immer mit dem Kopf geschüttelt hat, wenn es um so etwas ging, somit darf ich mich auch im kreis der geneppten einreihen, werde aber nicht zahlen habe gleich Widerspruch eingelegt, der form halber.

Gruß Ebbesand


----------



## dater (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Ob eine Brieffreundschaft mit einer Briefkastenfirma sinnvoll ist?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Tscharliee (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Eigentlich ist hier fast alles zum Thema Opendownload geschrieben worden ! Aber zur Beruhigung aller  " Angsthäschen" hier mal eine chronoligische Zusammenfassung wie ich da rausgekommen bin : 

1. Am 7.12.08 bekam ich eine Rechnung per Mail mit den üblingen Androhungen. ( habe nicht darauf reagiert ) 
Daraufhin habe ich der Firma Content Services Ltd. mit EINSCHREIBEN u.     RÜCKSCHEIN einen Musterbrief der Verbrauchenzentrale RLP geschickt .
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Musterschreiben zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen
In Anhang zu dem Schreiben habe ich die Firma aufgefordert evtl: Anfragen *ausnahmlos* an meinen Anwalt zu senden . ( Ein Anwalt muss lediglich einen Brief schreiben , das kostet nicht viel ) 
2. Am 15.12.08 habe ich per Mail  eine Mahnung bekommen ( habe nicht darauf reagiert ) 
3. Am 5.1.09 bekam ich eine erneute Mahnung per Mail  ( nicht darauf reagiert )
4. Am 20.1.09 bekam ich vom Inkassounternehmen [ edit]  eine Mahnung mit Zahlungsaufforderung von inzwischen  138 € und eine Klageandrohung .
5. Am 27.1.09 hat mein Anwalt per Fax Herrn [ edit] auf den Klageweg verwiesen.
6. Mit Schreiben vom 29.1.09 teilte mir Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  nun mit , daß die Angelegenheit eingestellt ist . 

*also :  Ruhe bewahren  [.......]    !! *

ob bei anderer Vorgehensweise die Sache genausoschnell ausgestanden ist  kann ich nicht sagen , aber bei mir hats so funktioniert  !! 

Gruß Charlie


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Tscharliee schrieb:


> ... , aber bei mir hats so funktioniert  !!


Ich werde nie verstehen, warum man so einen Quark hier abkippt.

Die Masche der Inkasso-Stalker mit vor Gericht nicht nachweisbaren Ansprüchen ist seit mehr als drei Jahren sattsam bekannt.

Man kann zur "Abwehr" nicht begründbarer Ansprüche bei Vollmond eine schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof begraben, den Müll einfach wegwerfen oder in Peking ein Fahrrad umkippen.

Alles hat die gleiche Folgerung, man kommt heil raus, weil das Inkasso-Stalking nur Kasperle-Theater ist.

Nur wer dem Theater erliegt, Angst hat und zahlt, verliert.

Ich habe noch Respekt vor ehrbaren Taschendieben, weil es wenigstens noch mit Können zu tun hat, anderen in den Taschen rumzufummeln.

Anderen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, indem man sie mit ekelhafter Mahnbedrohung in Angstzustände treiben will, um nicht begründbare Forderungen zu begleichen, ist in meiner Wertschätzung unterste Schublade.

Die Vorstellung, solche Leute mit "Sehr geehrter Herr" anzuschreiben, um von ihnen gnädig aus der Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben entlassen zu werden, ist schauderhaft und in keiner Weise beispielhaft oder zur Nachahmung zu empfehlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Manche Menschen  lieben  sinnloses Gezänk. 

Selbst  die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern: 
In WISO:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## folasse (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

auch ich habe den fehler begangen mich dort anzumelden, ohne die gebühr von 96,-euro zu sehen. nachdem ich auf dieser seite nicht gefunden habe, was ich eigentlich gesucht habe, ohne etwas herunterzuladen o. sonstiges!, habe ich sofort eine kündigung geschrieben, die aber nicht zugestellt werden konnte. daraufhin habe ich am folgenden werktag per fax u. nochmals per e-mail eine kündigung geschr. die auch nicht angekommen ist. als letztes habe ich es mit dem verbraucherschutzbrief probiert, wiederrum ohne erfolg. zw. zeitlich habe ich schon mahnungen bekommen, zuletzt von einer support-online-center, bei der ich erst wusste, dass es sich um opendownload handelt, als ich die bankverbindung gesehen habe. die wiederum mir mit dem anwalt u. weiteren kosten drohen u. mich auffordern über ihr kontaktformular antworten zu schreiben, da sie angst vor spam-attacken hätten! ich werde mich nicht nocheinmal auf diese o. eine andere seite von opendownload begeben möchten, aber was soll ich jetzt weiter tun?
für hilfe bin ich dankbar!
gruß


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Lies einfach mal die beiden Postings vor deinem und  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite )

Da mal wieder immer nur daselbe gefragt wird ohne  zu lesen: 

me too Pause

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Ta_trAuM (6 Februar 2009)

*opendownload.de*

Guten Morgen, 

leider ist das Thema opendownload.de geschlossen, und ich würde gerne wissen, wenn man so dämlich :wall:war und die 96€ gezahlt hat, und trotzdem einen Mahnbescheid bekommt, ob ich trotzdem widersprechen kann, damit ich die andere rate in einem Jahre dann nicht mehr in Haus flattert. Weiterhin frage ich mich, wie ein gerichtliches Schreiben, oder eines von einem Anwalt mich erreicht, wenn ich meine falschen daten angeben habe?

Es tut mir leid, dass ich das schon wieder aufrolle das Thema, nur irgendwie macht mich sowas sehr nervös.

Lieben Gruß
Ta_trAuM


----------



## Ta_trAuM (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Achso, und ist es möglich den Betrag zurück zu fordern?


----------



## physicus (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Zuerst einmal die Links oben lesen!

LG
P


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Ta_trAuM schrieb:


> Achso, und ist es möglich den Betrag zurück zu fordern?


Na klar, nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit es zu bekommen, bewegt sich in homoöpathischen Bereichen.
Zur erneuten Forderung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Es ist alles schon  hundertemale durchgekaut. Wenn die allgemeinen Infos hier nicht reichen > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Ta_trAuM schrieb:


> ... wenn man so dämlich :wall:war und die 96€ gezahlt hat, und trotzdem einen Mahnbescheid bekommt, ...


... dann unbedingt sofort zum Anwalt.

Wenn das nämlich genau so ist, wie du schreibst, ist der Mahnbescheid wegen offensichtlicher Nichtforderung unbegründet - darüber freut sich dann der Anwalt, der die Klageabwehr durchführt.

Allerdings dürfte es so klar, wie du schreibst, nicht sein. Daher gilt das, was hierüber steht.


----------



## Gerd-91 (6 Februar 2009)

*opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich habe mich auch ausversehen bei *opendownload.de *jedoch habe ich falsche Persönliche daten und eine falsche e-mailadresse angegeben. Somit kann der Anbieter mit keine Rechnung per email zusenden also kann ich auch nicht wiederrufen. Kann der anbieter auf eine andere weise meine Daten rausbekommen? Was soll ich tun?
Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

MfG Gerd-91


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Starten neuer Threads zu Themen die bis zum letzten ausgelutscht sind verhilft nicht zu 
persönlicher Rechtsberatung 

Alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt, steht  in den Infos ( Links  oben)


----------



## mamkn (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Ähm, also gelsesen hab ich schon viel. Auch die Vid´s von Katzenjens angeschaut. Sind wirklich gut. Einen ähnlichen Fall wie meinen hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Wäre dankbar für einen Tip.
Also meinn Sohn , minderjährig fällt auf Opendownload.de rein, war im Dezember 2008. Das übliche, wollte Software saugen.........
Gibt gültige Adresse an und E-mail.. aber die Email gibt es nicht. Hab sie nicht angelegt auf unserer HP.
Also nie eine Rechnung erhalten. Jetzt Anfang Februar kommt Mahnschrieben von Anwalt Olaf XXXXX Dürfte auch bekannt sein.
Was tun
1. gar nix
2. Widerspruch wegen minderjährigkeit des des vermeindlichen Kunden. An wenn stellen? Anbieter oder anwalt? Oder beide ?
 3 bezahlen?................. lol ist nicht ernst gemeint. Diese Option gibt es nicht. Das hab ich auch schon gelernt


----------



## voyager (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



mamkn schrieb:


> Einen ähnlichen Fall wie meinen hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden.



Ach, wirklich? Hier im Forum gibt es alle Tipps, die du brauchst. Lies sie einfach.


----------



## Coll (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hallo an alle!!!

Entwarnung! Nach einem Brief kam nix mehr!

Ich denke das war es wohl!

Nette Grüße
Coll


----------



## mamkn (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



voyager schrieb:


> Ach, wirklich? Hier im Forum gibt es alle Tipps, die du brauchst. Lies sie einfach.


Danke! Mach ich ja schon. Aber alles was ich lese hat mit Emailadressen und ggf. falschen Posrtadressen zu tun. Wollte wiassen, wie es sich mit "richtig"zugestelleten Schreiben verhält. Genauso, sprich  : abwarten und nicht antworten? oder...


----------



## Tanja22 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: win-loads.net*

Hallo erstmal an Alle...

Bin heute auf diese Seite gestoßen,und bin mega mega froh das ich mit meinen Problemen echt nicht alleine da stehe... 

Ich erkläre mal kurz worum es bei mir geht! Is wohl nicht anders wie bei euch allen... Also meine kleine Schwester und ich saßen am PC und wollten uns was ansehen,dies ging aber nicht ohne das man sich bei win-loads.net anmeldet oder bei opendownload.de! Ich bin in allen Sachen was Anmeldungen im Internet betrifft immer sehr gewissenhaft,und melde mich nie wo an,wo man zahlen muss! Meine Schwester hat sich nun bei beiden angemeldet,ohne zu wissen was sie da macht! Das es was kostet hat man nicht gesehen...  Und das man nun auch noch das Widerrufsrecht nicht in Anspruch nahm. Ich wollte und will bei keinen von den beiden Anbietern anspruch nehmen! Als ich die ganze Misere erkannte,habe ich auch gleich beiden eine Mail geschickt,dass Sie mich bitte sofort als Mitglied kündigen sollen... Als Begründung: Meine Schwester hat dieses Formular ausgefüllt,ohne zu wissen das sie dafür noch nicht berechtigt ist.Habe auch geschrieben das ich in keinster Weise an Ihren Diensten interessiert bin,da ich auch alleinerziehend bin und von Hartz 4 lebe. 

Aber darauf geht keiner von beiden ein. Hab heute eine Mahnung von opendownloads.de bekommen. 

Ich kann doch keine 96 Euro für beide aufbringen :unzufrieden:


Ich bin sowas von verzweifelt,und hab mega Angst vor dem was da noch kommen mag... 


Wollte denen schon drohen mich an die Zeitung zu wenden...


Ohhhhhh bitte helft mir!!! 

Das macht mich echt total fertig!!!!


Tanja


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de ( me too Postings )*



Tanja22 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal an Alle...
> 
> Bin heute auf diese Seite gestoßen,und bin mega mega froh das ich mit meinen Problemen echt nicht alleine da stehe...


Eben. Und wenn du dir die Postings durchliest, wirst du sehen, dass die meisten höchstens am Anfang ein bisserl Panik schieben, aber, nachdem sie die Grundsatzartikel und die anderen Postings gelesen haben, sich schnell wieder beruhigen.


> Ich erkläre mal kurz worum es bei mir geht! Is wohl nicht anders wie bei euch allen...


Und weil es nichts anderes ist, gibt es keinen Grund Angst zu haben.:-D


> Aber darauf geht keiner von beiden ein. Hab heute eine Mahnung von opendownloads.de bekommen.


Auch keine Überraschung. Die Kerle stehen allerdings nicht über dem Gesetz. Und eben wegen der geltenden Gesetzeslage haben die verdammt schlechte Karten.



> Ich bin sowas von verzweifelt,und hab mega Angst vor dem was da noch kommen mag...


Wie vorhin von mir schon geschrieben, gibt es keinen Grund dazu.
Obwohl die erhellenden Grundsatzartikel ganz oben stehen bzw. immer wieder im Thread verlinkt werden, poste ich sie nochmals:

In einfachen Worten erklärt:
Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ebenfalls in einfachen Worten erklärt und das sogar mit Video:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Wie das mit dem Reagieren auf solche Firmen ist bzw. ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Tanja22 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort :-D

Ja ich hab schon alles durchgelesen,aber etwas Angst bleibt ja denoch! *schnief*  Ich hab jetzt auch nochmal nen Widerspruch an denen geschickt wegen der Mahnung. Muss man sich mal überlegen man meldet sich da am 29.01.09 da an,schickt denen zig von Mails das man das nicht will,und bekommt heute ne Mahnung wo man schon 99 Euro zahlen soll! :scherzkeks:

Und habe denen jedes Mal wieder geschrieben das eine Minderjährige da dran war... Aber das interessiert die ja echt überhaupt nicht... Ich hoffe hier für alle,dass man da echt glimpflich wieder raus kommt!


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Tanja22 schrieb:


> Und habe denen jedes Mal wieder geschrieben das eine Minderjährige da dran war... Aber das interessiert die ja echt überhaupt nicht...


Eben
Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit 
Nutzlosanbietern 
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.





Tanja22 schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe hier für alle,dass man da echt glimpflich wieder raus kommt!


Wer sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen läßt, hat nichts, worüber er sich Sorgen machen müßte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Tanja22 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier für alle,dass man da echt glimpflich wieder raus kommt!


Du machst dir viiiel zu viele Gedanken! Aber so wie dir gehts wohl sehr vielen, die sich zum ersten Mal mit den Machenschaften der Nutzlosbranche und deren Inkassobüttel konfrontiert sehen.

Aber beruhige dich: Außer permanenten Drohungen über eine gewisse Zeit hinweg - und da musst du halt durch - wird es keinerlei dramatische Ereignisse geben. 

Speziell dieser Betreiber bringt es mittlerweile auf ca. 5.780 Google-Einträge. Da kann man Tage mit verbringen, bis man alles durchhat.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da kann man Tage mit verbringen, bis man alles durchhat.


Wieviele davon betroffen sind, läßt an den  Aufrufen  des Hauptthreads   abschätzen,
 der  September 2008 gestartet wurde.

Zur Zeit ist sind über 430000 und  jeden Tag kommen  einige tausend dazu.


----------



## Tanja22 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Oh man is echt ganz schön krass diese Sache... Bin auch nur am lesen im Internet! Aber habe mir vorgenommen die ganzen Mails einfach zu ignorieren,und hoffe das da nichts schlimmeres kommt!


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Tanja22 schrieb:


> und hoffe das da nichts schlimmeres kommt!



Nur sowas  
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## cele (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo.auch ich habe mich angemeldet und leider schon bezahlt.Habe eine Mahnung erhalten,aber dank euch keine Angst mehr.Leider habe ich vorher zur Bestätigung einen Kontoauszug geschickt und habe jetzt Angst,was diese mit meinen Daten anfangen können..?:-((


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich fasse es nicht, denen auch noch einen Kontoauszug schicken. Ist ja wie eine Einladung zur Selbstbedienung :wall:. Du solltest ab jetzt regelmässig Deine Kontoauszüge kontrollieren. Ansonsten, was Dir passieren kann ist im vorherigen Posting prima beschrieben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nach Möglichkeit sollte man noch eine beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde, eine Kopie des Personalausweises, die Gehaltsnachweise der letzten 3 Monate, die Kreditkartennummer, ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis und den KFZ-Brief mit beilegen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## agony (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nur sowas
> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


 
Nichtmal das, ich bin enttäuscht, seit mitte Oktober
habe ich gar nichts mehr von denen gehört :-D


----------



## Kreutzchen (9 Februar 2009)

*opendownload*

Am Samstag habe ich auf meinem Laptop alles neu installiert, weil ich eine neue Festplatte habe. Beim Suchen eines Programmes bin ich auf die Seite von opendownload gekommen und habe das Kleingedruckte - die Bezahlung von 96,00 Euro - völlig übersehen und habe mich dort angemeldet. Gestern habe ich online eine Rechnung bekommen und möchte diese natürlich nicht bezahlen, weil ich mir nur ein Programm runterladen wollte (Acrobat Reader 9.0), das es kostenlos gibt. 

Hatte jemand schon das gleiche Problem? Wie seid Ihr vorgegangen, dass Ihr den Betrag nicht bezahlen musstet. 

Danke! 

Dagmar


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

Verschoben. Wird schon ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wird schon ausführlich diskutiert.


und zwar hier seit dem 22.09.2008  mit 1228 Postings
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html

und  für diejenigen, die es als absolute Superduperneuheit zum x-hundert-x-ten Mal berichten wollen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings.html


----------



## Bubbles (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Falls ihr euch bei Opendownload oder Win- Loads net. angelemdet habt, kann ich euch beruhhigen. Habe selbst schon Erfahrungen gemacht und das ist dieselbe Firma, nur hat 2 unterschiedliche Namen. Bitte nicht ernst nehmen. Habe selbst schon Mahnbriefe bekommen. Die können einem nichts anhaben. Es wurde kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag geschlossen.

Einfach entspannen


----------



## honey23041983 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo an alle !!!
habe mich vorgestern übers iphone bei itunes regestrieren wollen dann habe ich mich irgendwie bei opendownload angemeldet ich weiss auch nicht wie ich da rein kam dachte es wäre itunes:wall: erst als es fertig war stand rechts das man 96€ fürn jahr vorraus bezahlen müsste dann bekamm ich einen mail für die aktivierung was ich direckt gelöscht habe und nicht mal aufgemacht dachte das hätte sich dann erledigt normaleweisse egal wo man sich anmeldet geht nix ohne mail aktivierung nun das rechnungsmail scherzkeks habe vorhin noch einen wiederruf geschrieben obwohl da steht ich hätte drauf verzichtet aber mal ne frage wenn man auf wirderruf verzichten muss damit man sich anmelden kann was soll das die 2 wochen widerrufsrecht wozu soll das gut sein???? naja also ich hab jetzt vor überhaupt nicht drauf zu reagieren auch wenn mahnungen kommen oder so was mein ihr dazu oder könnte ich evt. probleme bekommen??


----------



## honey23041983 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

und achja was ich ganz vergessen hab zu erwähnen habe vorhin versucht da anzurufen um es aufzuklähren aber erstmal spricht ein anruf beantworter und sagt bis wan sie jedentag erreibar sind dann ein kurzer dürchgang dann kommt der gesprächspartner ist in moment nicht zu erreichen oder sowas in der art und wird aufgelegt.


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



honey23041983 schrieb:


> ... habe vorhin versucht da anzurufen um es aufzuklähren


 Es gibt aus Sicht des Anbieters nicht aufzuklären. Du hast es nicht mit einer Firma zu tun die ein Interesse daran hat "Missverständnisse" zu klären und prächtige Dienstleistungen zu erbringen. 
Du sollst zahlen und schweigen mehr will man von Dir nicht.
Es ist deshalb immer eine Schnapsidee den Gegner um Rat zu fragen oder um Nachsicht zu winseln. Du riskierst zudem, dass man Dir das Wort im Munde umdreht, siehe z.B. hier (da ist es scheinbar ganz knapp noch gutgegangen):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...eingetragene-daten-beweisen-i-d-r-nichts.html

Folge oben auf der Seite den Links das reicht als Munition.

*Also: Pfoten weg vom Telefon*


----------



## honey23041983 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ohhh also muss ich froh sein das ich niemanden erreichen konnte. was meinst du denn dazu wenn ich überhaupt nicht reagiere kann da denn was passieren?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



honey23041983 schrieb:


> ohhh also muss ich froh sein das ich niemanden erreichen konnte


Ja!


honey23041983 schrieb:


> was meinst du denn dazu wenn ich überhaupt nicht reagiere kann da denn was passieren?


Das da


----------



## bernhard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Auch mal dies lesen: GoMoPa:*Merkwürdige Inkassomethoden aus Osnabrück


> Einfach ignorieren. Reagieren Sie erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Dann sollte man fristgericht Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## Leapie (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

hallo,
ich habe Deine Zeilen gelesen und bin jetzt dort an gelangt wo cich gar nichts mehr verstehe.
Auch ich bin darauf rein gefallen!hab ich natürlich brav registriert.Also ist denen die Adresse und Daten bekannt.
ich habe dann gleich opendouwnload ein Schreiben gesandt und mein Wiederrufsrecht war genommen,nachdem ich am 1.2.zahlen sollte und am 3.2.eine Mahnung bekommen habe!Man droht noch dazu was ich unverschämt finde.Heute bekam ich dann das Schreiben per PC ,das ich ab 2011 wieder abgemeldet sein werde.wenn ich nicht zahlen wollen sie mich hin weisen dann gibts den Anwalt und seine Kosten!Sie raten mir zu zahlen.Mich macht das verrückt,innerhalb 10 tage bekomme ich schon den 3.Brief.habe jetzt wenigstens erst mal die Mailadresse entfernt.was kann man nur tun um Ruhe zu haben?
beste Grüße Lea


----------



## Leapie (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

es bringt gar nichts zu wiederrufen...mahnungen kommen trotz allem.
am Pc habe ich keine Adresse denn man kann ihnen nicht auf die mails antworten.nur wenn Du Dich bei denen einloggst.
mach das wenn Du meinst schriftlich per einschreiben.So habe ich das gemacht aber ob das gut war????Wer weiß.
lieben gruß


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

GoMoPa: Merkwürdige Inkassomethoden aus Osnabrück


> Und der Anwalt droht: Sollte ein Minderjähriger ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben haben, sei von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen. Er behalte sich die Erstattung einer Anzeige vor. Viele waren eingeschüchtert und zahlten.


Wer nicht eingeschüchtert war, behielt sein Geld. Hundertausendfach in drei Jahren Kostenfallen.


----------



## cele (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

tja ja habe meinen Kontoauszug geschickt,bevor ich merkte,dass es nur [...] ist. jedem kann schliesslich ein Fehler passieren..schliesslich seid ihr alle hier,weil es euch auch passiert ist..und was sollen die mit meinen Daten? schliesslich können Sie nichts mit diesen Daten anfangen..

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## michi_20 (10 Februar 2009)

*Opendownload.de [...]*

Hi,ich bin 12 jahre alt und habe mich registriert in opendownload.de.Ich habe eine mahnung uber 96euro erhalten.muss ich zahlen?kann ich wiederrufen?wenn ich dort anrufe wirt nicht hingegangen sondern aufgelegt!:wall:Unferschähmt nicht!bitte antwortet!ich habe keine 96euro...:cry:


----------



## Leapie (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe jetzt die Sache jetzt per Mail  der verbraucherzentrale gemeldet!Vielleicht bringt das ja was wenn es alle betroffenen tun würden.
Irgendwo muss man ja mal damit an fangen.Bin gespannt ob die mir antworten werden.Desto mehr das melden desto eher geschieht vielleicht was.
habe das per mail in kurzform geschildert.


----------



## Leapie (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de [...]*

du solltest auf jeden fall deine Eltern davon in Kenntnis setzen.bye


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Sollten Minderjährige im Haushalt den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben, so kann sich der Betroffene auch darauf berufen, dass sie als gesetzlicher Vertreter dem potenziellen Vertragsabschluss nicht zugestimmt haben.





> Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


----------



## Leapie (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

wie kam es zur Kontoübergabe???das ist mir nicht passiert


----------



## Ledon (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

guten tag,

bin gestern auf die opendownloads.de falle reingefallen. habe mich natürlich hier im forum ordentlich umgesehn. aber zu einer frage keien richtige antwort gefunden. ich habe nicht meinen richtigen namen , anschrift etc benutzt, das einzige was richtig ist ist meine email adresse und da steht mein name auch nciht richtig drinne? habe ich nun eine anzeige wegen betrugs vormir? was muss ich machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ledon schrieb:


> habe ich nun eine anzeige wegen betrugs vormir?


Wüßte nicht warum, wenn überhaupt eher umgekehrt


Ledon schrieb:


> was muss ich machen?


Infos lesen und  schauen ( Links stehn oben auf der Seite )


----------



## blowfish (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ( Links stehn oben auf der Seite )



Muss ich mal dumm fragen, wo stehen die Links, oder werden die bei meinem Arbeitsrechner nur nicht angezeigt?
Vielleicht auch mal Antwort von den Mods.


----------



## phelan (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und hab mich zwar schon umgesehen, aber noch
keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen.
Ich habe heute von einem Anwalt aus Osnabrück
ein Fälligkeitsschreiben über 138,00€ erhalten.
darin steht, daß ich trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung nicht reagiert habe.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
In meinem e-mail Speicher finde ich keine Rechnung und keine Mahnung!
Es kann durchaus sein, daß ich diese gelöscht habe.
Also habe ich keinen Wiederspruch gegen Rechnung oder Mahnung
eingelegt.
Muß ich jetzt zahlen, oder soll ich mich weigern?

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus

phelan


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



phelan schrieb:


> In meinem e-mail Speicher finde ich keine Rechnung und keine Mahnung!
> Es kann durchaus sein, daß ich diese gelöscht habe.
> Also habe ich keinen Wiederspruch gegen Rechnung oder Mahnung
> eingelegt.


Ob du den Spam bekommen hast oder nicht, ist ziemlich wurscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Der mehr als "bekannte" Anwalt hat bis heute noch keine seiner Drohungen wahr gemacht


----------



## bernhard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Und auch lesen: GoMoPa: Merkwürdige Inkassomethoden aus Osnabrück


----------



## phelan (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
Genau von diesem werten Herren ist die Rede!
Dann soll er mal gegen meine "Trutzburg" anrennen so viel er will!!!

Mit den freundlichsten Grüßen

phelan

P.S.: dann wart ich mal auf das gerichtliche Schreiben:scherzkeks:


----------



## schamil (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

haLooo

ich habe zu erst eine wahrnung bekommen sms.at und dan habe ich gedacht das es die hacker sind und habe meinen nick gelöscht

und jetzt heute habe ich rechnung bekommen aber ich habe mich nur bei 

opendowload angemeldet und garnichts  getan 


nichts herunter geladen garnichts muss ich die rechnung bezahlen 158 euro:wall:


----------



## Jogibaer1965 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, wir dachten auch, der Adobe sei gratis, als wir uns bei opendownload registriert haben. Die Mail mit der Rechnung kam postwendend und dann das merkwürdige: alle Links auf der Mail funktionieren nicht! Kein Kundencentre, keine Internetseite, nichts! Wir haben jetzt einen Brief mit Widerspruch an die angegebene Adresse geschrieben, gehen aber davon aus, dass der zurück kommt, weil die Herr- und Frauschaften sich aus dem Staub gemacht haben. Wie dem auch sei, zahlen werden wir auf keinen Fall, dazu haben wir zu viel im Internet über Fernabsatzgeschäfte und deren Rechte und Pflichten laut BGB recherchiert.
Gruß Jogibaer1965


----------



## drachen08 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



schamil schrieb:


> haLooo
> 
> ich habe zu erst eine wahrnung bekommen sms.at und dan habe ich gedacht das es die hacker sind und habe meinen nick gelöscht
> 
> ...


Keinen Cent und Gedanken würde ich daran verschwenden.
Taktik solcher ...... sind Einschüchterung, Argumente wird man vermutlich ohne Erfolg anbringen können.

*Im Netz nachzulesen.*
Minderjährige ab 7 bis 17 Jahren

sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können Verträge abschließen, jedoch ist folgendes zu beachten (§ 106 BGB ff):
Rechtlich vorteilhafte Verträge, die für den Minderjährigen weder einen Rechtsverlust noch eine Verpflichtung zur Folge haben, werden auch ohne Zustimmung der Eltern wirksam (z. B. eine Schenkung ohne Auflagen).
Rechtlich nachteilige Verträge, die dem Minderjährigen Verpflichtungen (Kaufpreis ist zu zahlen) aufbürden oder einen Rechtsverlust herbeiführen (Übereignung einer Sache), bedürfen der Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter.

Die Zustimmung vor Abschluss gilt dann als Einwilligung, die Zustimmung nach Abschluss gilt als Genehmigung.


----------



## Leapie (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo jogibaer,ich habe meinen Rückschein unterschrieben zurück bekommen,GrußLeapie


----------



## schamil (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

haLoo ich heise [ edit] 

ich habe eine rechnung bekommen wegn opendowload.de

ich habe vorwarnung zu erst in 

 sms.at bekomen ich habe das einfach gelaseen und habe gedacht das das die hacker sind aber sie waren es nich 

was kann ich jetzt machen weil ich muss 138euro zahlen 

und ich wuste garnicht das man dafür zahlen muss?


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hatten wir das schon?

Webabzocker mit immer dreisteren Methoden - News Digital: Internet - tagesanzeiger.ch


> Bislang ist in der Schweiz kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem O. T. seine angeblichen Forderungen auf dem Rechtsweg geltend machen wollte. Der Aufwand für die kleinen Summen lohnt sich für ihn wohl nicht. Lieber verstopft er weiter die Briefkästen mit seinen leeren Drohungen.


----------



## brother (13 Februar 2009)

*Mahnung*

Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob eine mahnung bzw mahnbescheid  per eMail überhaupt rechtens ist bin auch auf open download reingefallen und habe meine erste mahnung bekommen habe aber schon gegen die rechnung wiedersprochen kam aber zurück bitte sagt mir bescheid was ich machen soll .Danke bis bald Brothe


----------



## sascha (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung*



brother schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob eine mahnung bzw mahnbescheid  per eMail überhaupt rechtens ist bin auch auf open download reingefallen und habe meine erste mahnung bekommen habe aber schon gegen die rechnung wiedersprochen kam aber zurück bitte sagt mir bescheid was ich machen soll .Danke bis bald Brothe



Lesen. Was ganz oben auf dieser Seite hier steht.


----------



## PHILLOU (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,mit folgender Adresse müßte es klappen, habe selber seit Dezember Ärger mit dem "VEREIN"
  [noparse][email protected][/noparse]  Gruß B.B.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Brieffreundchaft mit Nutzlosanbietern ist wenig sinnvoll: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## blowfish (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



PHILLOU schrieb:


> [noparse][email protected][/noparse]



Das dürfte aber nicht funktionieren, denn *noreply* bedeutet keine Antwort. Ansonsten würde ich mich an das halten, was @webwatcher geschrieben hat mit der Sinnlosigkeit von Brieffreundschaften.


----------



## drachen08 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



nordwind schrieb:


> Opendownload.de: me too. Bin auch drauf reingefallen. Bin schon beruhigt, weil ich hier gelesen habe.
> Dennoch folgende Frage: Ich habe den Zugang nicht über die Mail von denen freigeschaltet, weil ichs dann doch gemerkt habe. Kommt da jetzt überhaupt Post von denen?
> 
> So'n Mist, das mir das jetzt auch passiert ist. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest. :wall:



Musst sicher nicht lange auf Post warten.


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



FamilieEck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir sind auch auf Opendownload reingefallen und jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand auch schon eine Mahnung vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen??? Ich lese die ganze Zeit nur Inkassobüro, aber wir haben von einen "richtigen" Anwalt eine Mahnung bekommen.
> 
> ...


 Ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen.Muß man nun zahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Cl.Marggraf schrieb:


> Muß man nun zahlen?



Einfach mal die Infos lesen/schauen  ( Links oben auf der Seite) 
Danach beantwortet sich die Frage ganz von selbst


----------



## loka53 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Erstmal hallo alle zusammen!

Auch ich bin leider auf die[ edit]  von opendownload.de reingfallen, doch das ist nicht der Grund für meinen Post.

Ich denke niemand von uns möche nur rumsitzen und die Sache aussitzen oder? Wer würde nicht gerne etwas unternehmen?

Vermutlich jeder hier^^

Sammelklage, etc. sind ja nicht möglich, auch wenn es eine gute Idee wäre.
Aber wenn wir schon gerichtlich nicht gegen die Abzocker vorgehen können, so sind wir doch NICHT machtlos. 

Wie euch wahrscheinlich aufgefallen ist, laufen die "Geschäfte" von Content Services Ltd. über die Frankfurter Sparkasse. Und ich denke, dass das der wunde Punkt unserer "speziellen Freunde".

Laut Auskunft "meiner" Sparkasse ist es für eine Bank möglich, ein Konto aufzulösen, wenn über dieses nachweislich illegale Summen, zum Beispiel aus Abofallen, laufen. 
Deshalb habe ich eine Mail an die Bank geschrieben und nur wenige Tage später die Rückmeldung erhalten, dass sie die Bankverbindung überprüfen wollen und nach Möglichkeiten einer Rechtlich durchsetzbaren Sonderkündigung suchen, falls sich meine Behauptung bestätigt.

Ein Brief und zumindest eine Rückmeldung, dass ist schonmal ein Anfang.
Doch wirklich sinnvoll wird eine solche Aktion erst, wenn jeder Betroffene eine Mail an die Bank schreibt, in der auf die Abzocke von opendownload.de hingewiesen wird.

Die Bankdaten der Content Services Ltd. findet ihr auf eurer Rechnung, die sicher jeder in mehrfacher Ausführung erhalten hat. 

Schreibt eine Mail über das Serviceformular auf der Website oder an [email protected] in der ihr den Grund der Beschwerde (also opendownload.de) und die Bankdaten aus der Rechnung angebt. 
Auch die Tatsache, das ein nichtstun der Bank nicht gerade Imagefördernd wirkt, wäre vielleicht erwähnenswert.
Auch ein Link auf dieses Forum könnte hilfreich sein!

10 Mails können sie ignorieren, bei 100ten Mails müssen beinahe sie etwas Unternehmen^^

Wenn wir erfolghaben, besteht sogar die Chance einer Rücküberweisung der bereits eingezahlten Beträge und wenn nicht... nun dann haben wir wenigstens das Gefühl etwas getan zu haben.

Falls dieser Vorschlag schon gepostet wurde, finde ich das auch nicht wirklich schlimm, dann stehe ich mit meinem Vorschlag wenigstens nicht alleine da xD

mfg loka53


----------



## dali112 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Zusammen
mir ist das Mischgeschick auch passiert und ich habe aber die 96€ sofort bezahlt!Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich da machen kann weil es ist ja ein 2 jahresvertrag und nächstes jahr muss ich auch wieder 96€ zahlen!

mfg dali112


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dali112 schrieb:


> g und nächstes jahr muss ich auch wieder 96€ zahlen!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## dali112 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



und wenn ich nächstes jahr nix bezahle was passiert dann?


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wer nicht zahlt, muss sein Geld behalten. Da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## PHILLOU (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Cl.Marggraf schrieb:


> Ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen.Muß man nun zahlen?


Hallo,ichhabe schon eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt,zahle aber nicht, warte ab, was passiert .Gruß B:B:


----------



## PHILLOU (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dali112 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> mir ist das Mischgeschick auch passiert und ich habe aber die 96€ sofort bezahlt!Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich da machen kann weil es ist ja ein 2 jahresvertrag und nächstes jahr muss ich auch wieder 96€ zahlen!
> 
> mfg dali112


Hallo,in einem Beitrag hier wollte doch jemand die Sparkasse einschalten , lies doch mal die Beiträge.B.B:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



PHILLOU schrieb:


> Hallo,ichhabe schon eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt,zahle aber nicht, warte ab, was passiert .Gruß B:B:


Falls es sich um diesen Herrn handelt, der bekannt ist wie ein bunter Hund, braucht man sich keine besonderen Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Mogadan (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Guten Tag zusammen,

auch mir ist es leider passiert das ich mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet habe als ich mal nach ner durchgepaukten nacht auf meinem PC OpenOffice brauchte. Zu wenig schlaf und im wissen das die Software ja gratis ist hab ich natürlich nicht bemerkt das die da Geld von mir wollten.

Aber mein eigentliches Problem, bzw meine Angst ist (übrigens hab ich hier relativ viel gelesen nur noch nichts was mich in meiner Sache ganz sicher sein lässt) das ich vielleicht durch Emails die ich mit einem gewissen Herrn Anwalt geschickt habe Mist gebaut haben könnte. (ja der selbe der im Post über mir erwähnt wird)

Ich habe nachdem die Rechnung und die Mahnung bei mir eingingen nichts getan (sind übrigens direkt in meinem Spamfilter gelandet, hatte die also auch nicht bemerkt :-/ ), vor einiger Zeit kam ein Brief vom oben genannten Anwalt der mich wiederum ermahnte zu zahlen. 
Daraufhin schickte ich ihn einem Brief mit Zustellbescheinigung (wollte nciht das es später heißt er hätte ihn nicht bekommen) in dem ich ihn aufforderte mir einen Beleg für einen gültigen Vertrag vorzulegen, um diesen dann von meinem Anwalt prüfen zu lassen.

Nun bekam ich eine Antwort mit meinen Anmeldedaten und einer weiteren Zahlungsaufforderung.
Aus Angst wollte ich dieser Nachkommen und hatte die Überweisung auch schon beantragt und dem oben genannten Anwalt eine Email geschrieben das ich das Geld überweise und versucht einen Kompromiss zu erlangen das ich das 2te Jahr nicht zahle. 

Da mich das Thema aber so nervte hab ich bissl gegoogelt und bin über diese Seite hier gestolpert (übrigens großes Lob und vielen Dank an die Betreiber, Moderatoren,...) daraufhin hab ich den Entschluss gefasst doch nicht aufzugeben und hab meine Überweisung stornieren lassen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich durch meinen Email Kontakt vllt Mist gemacht habe, vor allem weil ich eine Zahlung quasi "zugesagt" habe.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob ich mir weiter Sorgen machen muss oder ab jetzt einfach alles ignoriere was von denen kommt.

Danke schonmal allen die diesen etwas ausführlicheren Text durchlesen, ich hätte das hier auch nicht reingestellt wenn ich durch die anderen Links und Posts sicher wäre, aber einen Fall wie meinen wo man eine Zahlung zusagt habe ich nirgends gefunden! 

mfG
Mogadan


----------



## herb (17 Februar 2009)

*und wieder opendownload*

Also ihr könnt es sicher nicht mehr lesen aber ich bin auch reingefallen. :wall:
Es tut mir auch leid dass ich trotz Forumsuche und durchlesen der Grundsatzartikel noch eine Frage hab.
also Folgendes:
Ich habe mich erst vor kurzem "angemeldet" bei od und habe noch keine Rechnung bekommen. Habe auch den Aktivierungslink nichtt angeklickt, was aber auch nichts nützen würde wie ich gelesen hab. Jetzt habe ich aber im Forum gesehen dass die meisten Rechnungen trotz dem angeklicktem Verzicht aufs Wiederrufsrecht erst 2 Wochen nach Anmeldung gesendet wurden (normales Wiederrufsrecht gilt ja 2 Wochen). 

Die Abzocker haben nur meine Mailadresse und falsche Daten. 
Ist es jetzt besser mich garnicht zu melden oder vielleicht trotzdem zu versuchen den Vertrag zu Wiederrufen bzw. gleich so ein Antwortformular von der  Verbraucherzentrale zurückzusenden (ins "Kontaktformular" von od) dass dann auch den Vertrag an sich gleich anfechtet?

Also ist es von Erfolg gekrönt den Vertrag vor Rechnungserhalt anzufechten bzw. zu wiederrufen *bevor* man eine Rechnung bekommen hat und man noch in der Wiederrufsfrist ist?

Ich habe darauf leider keine antwort gefunden. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder einen Link schicken.
Bitte schnell antworten(hab nicht ewig zeit zu wiederrufen).


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: und wieder opendownload*



herb schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt besser mich garnicht zu melden oder vielleicht trotzdem zu versuchen den Vertrag zu Wiederrufen bzw. gleich so ein Antwortformular von der  Verbraucherzentrale zurückzusenden (ins "Kontaktformular" von od) dass dann auch den Vertrag an sich gleich anfechtet?.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## herb (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich meinte, da ich noch keine Rechnung bekommen habe, kann ich vielleicht den Vertrag noch wiederrufen, da dieses Wiederrufsrecht von 2 Wochen ja gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.
Das ist für mich der einzige Grund warum die Rechnung auf den Tag genau 2 Wochen später kommt...


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Über die Frage wann die Widerrufsfrist überhaupt beginnt haben wir z.B. hier mal diskutiert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56230-beamdvd-de-3.html#post267975
Die Gegenseite wird sich aber vermutlich auf §312d Abs 3 BGB berufen. Dazu gibt es hier Infos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/56329-widerrufsrecht-und-312d.html


----------



## bernhard (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: und wieder opendownload*



herb schrieb:


> Also ist es von Erfolg gekrönt ...


Die Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen in mehr als drei Jahren besagen, wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Man wird mit schwachsinnigem Mahndrohmüll belästigt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (17 Februar 2009)

*Ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen.Opendownload.Aber..*

Ich habe nichts gemacht.Das kann doch rechtlich gesehen,gar nicht erlaubt sein.Die bieten Programme an was umsonst ist.Ds muß doch urheberrechtlich geschützt sein.Ich habe noch nicht gezahlt.Auch wenn die mir schon gedroht haben.:wall::cry:


----------



## dixi (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, da es zwar schon zig tausend mal in eurem Forum vorkommt weiß ich das ihr nicht mehr hören könnt aber trotzdem, ja ich bin so blöd und bin auf Opendownload.de reingefallen.....

Die Rechnung habe ich schon 2 tage nachher auf meine Mail-Adresse bekommen.... geschockt wie ich war hab ich in aller Hast (keine Ahnung warum ich das getan habe) meine E-Mail Adresse gelöscht.....

bei der Anmeldung habe ich keine echten Daten angegeben und beim E-mail Anbieter schon....

jetzt wäre meine Frage soll ich irgendwas machen, oder kann mir die Sache jetzt eigentlich egal sein ?

mfg


----------



## forencowboy (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

*Ich zahle einfach nicht!!!*


forencowboy


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dixi schrieb:


> jetzt wäre meine Frage soll ich irgendwas machen, oder kann mir die Sache jetzt eigentlich egal sein ?


Gegenfrage: hast du hier irgendwo etwas davon  gelesen, dass irgendetwas  außer dämlichen Mahnungdrohungen  erfolgt? 
Will es dir leicht machen. Ich nicht


----------



## dixi (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ok, danke für die Hilfe, ich war mir halt einfach nicht sicher.... (Es werden kaum Mahndrohungen kommen da ich ja meine echten Daten verschwiegen habe....)

will einfach keinen Ärger haben....

mfg


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dali112 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> mir ist das Mischgeschick auch passiert und ich habe aber die 96€ sofort bezahlt!Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich da machen kann weil es ist ja ein 2 jahresvertrag und nächstes jahr muss ich auch wieder 96€ zahlen!
> 
> mfg dali112


 Hallo!Ich bin hier neu.Finde mich nicht so zurecht.Mir ist es auch passiert.Allerdings habe ich und werde auch nichts bezahlen.Schick eine E-Mail zur deren Sparkasse.Das machen mehrere schon.Einige bekamen ne Antwort.Das ist ja im grunde genommen:[...]sgelder,was bei denen auf s Konto fließt.Die Sparkasse will das prüfen.Da soll ja u.a.ine Reportage auf Pro 7 gemacht werden.Die sammeln abber noch Geschädigte.Ich würde auf gar keinen Fall mehr zahlen.Und schick einfach eine E-Mail an die Sparkasse.Um so mehr dort eingeht,kann man hoffen,dass deren Konto gesperrt wird und alle Gelder zurück erstattet werden.Kannst mir ruhig antworten über:[...].de.LG Claudia

_[Ausdruck und Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Jogibaer1965 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, hatte ja nen Widerspruch an opendownload geschrieben - per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort - bislang keine Reaktion von denen. Heute bekomm ich ne Mahnung mit Mahnkosten, Androhung eines Inkassoverfahrens/Rechtsanwalt, Gericht und was weiß ich nicht alles. Sie wollen die IP-Adresse checken und dergleichen mehr, falls die Daten falsch sind. Wenn ich auf Kundencenter klicke, passiert gar nix außer ner weißen Seite und Rückantworten auf die Mail kommen als unzustellbar zurück. Ich hab jetzt echt keine Lust, noch nen Brief loszujagen und lasse die weiteren Schritte mal auf mich zukommen. Ach ja, und die Bankverbindung hat sich geändert, vermutlich hatten sie mit der anderen schon entsprechend Ärger. Sollte sich von meiner Seite was Neues ergeben, dass z. B. der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür steht, oder ein Schlägertrupp, dann geb ich nochmals Bescheid. Mache seit 10 Jahren KungFu und hab den 1. Meistergrad, also was soll schon passieren


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Jogibaer1965 schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte ja nen Widerspruch an opendownload geschrieben - per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort - bislang keine Reaktion von denen.


Selbst Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr, da völlig sinnlos. 


Jogibaer1965 schrieb:


> Heute bekomm ich ne Mahnung mit Mahnkosten, Androhung eines Inkassoverfahrens/Rechtsanwalt, Gericht und was weiß ich nicht alles.


Dss übliche Drohgeblubber, sollte man von der heiteren Seite nehmen
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Jogibaer1965 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Du, mir ist das klar. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß, wie weit die gehen. Ich hatte die Anmeldung nämlich vom Rechner meines Schw.Vaters gemacht und etwas Angst, dass die bei *dem* irgendwann vor der Türe stehen! :roll: Gibt es irgendjemanden, der das Mahnverfahren schon hinter sich hat und weiß, was danach kommt?


----------



## webwatcher (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Jogibaer1965 schrieb:


> und etwas Angst, dass die bei *dem* irgendwann vor der Türe stehen! :roll:


Unsinn, soll nicht soviel Privat-TV Serien sehen


Jogibaer1965 schrieb:


> und weiß, was danach kommt?


nichts


----------



## dixi (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

nur so ne Frage, da ich ja meine E-Mail Adresse gelöscht habe und bei der Anmeldung immer die falschen daten angegeben habe kann es mir ja relativ egal sein was da jetzt weiter passiert und mir das ganze am A**** vorbei gehen. oder ?

mfg


----------



## spiky (20 Februar 2009)

*Strafanzeige Betreiber opendownload*

bin auch eines der opfer von opendownload. habe via internet strafanzeige gegen [ edit]  (betreiber der  firma Content ...) erstattet. Die kripo mannheim hat mir nicht viel mut gemacht, da bisher alle strafverfahren eingestellt wurden, da neben der anmeldung die anfallenden kosten stehen.:wall:  hat noch jemand anzeige erstattet? 
wie gehts eigentlich nach dem anwaltsschreiben weiter? (ich habs gleich zweimal bekommen:sun:


----------



## michaelk (21 Februar 2009)

*Mahnbescheid im Urlaub*

Hallo,
ich hab mich auch bei Open Content registriert. Und harre nur den Dingen die da kommen werden. 
Nun habe ich eine Frage zum Mahnbescheid.
Ich bin im Herbst für 3 Wochen im Urlaub, was tun wenn in dieser Zeit ein Mahnbescheid, evtl. schon am ersten Tag eintrifft?
Kann ich jemand z.B. meinem Sohn 26 eine Vollmacht erteilen?
Wie kann ich sonst fristgerecht Einspruch erheben?


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was soll der Quatsch?

Wir reden hier von Verarschung, Kasperle-Inkasso und Mahndroh-Müll.

Was Echtes kommt da nicht vor.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mahnbescheid im Urlaub*



michaelk schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch bei Open Content registriert.


Welche Seite  soll das sein?



michaelk schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Frage zum Mahnbescheid.


Falls  du eine der Nutzlosseiten meinst, ist die Frage sehr hypothetisch. 
Bisher ist kein einziger Mahnbescheid verschickt worden .


----------



## michaelk (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

*Hallo,
ich hab mich da nicht so richtig ausgedrückt Sorry!
Ich habe mich dummerweise bei **opendownload.de registriert und schon den ersten Drohbrief erhalten.

Ich werde aber aber auf keinen Fall zahlen!

Ich möchte nur wissen, wenn es doch zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, was ich dann machen muss.

Anscheinend ist das aber noch nie vorgekommen, um so besser.*:smile:
*
Gruß
Michael

*


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



michaelk schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist das aber noch nie vorgekommen,


richtig, lies  mal den Thread  und  wenn du mal viel Zeit hast den Hauptthread dazu

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html

den haben schon eine  halbe Million aufgerufen, du bist also nicht allein


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das Kasperle-Theater lebt von Angst-Erzeugung.

Alles ist warme Luft und stinkt wie ein Hasenfurz.

Bitte nicht die Angst ohne Not weiterspinnen.


----------



## dilsh (22 Februar 2009)

*bei opendownload schon bezahlt, was kann ich machen?*

Hallo an allen,

wie alle andere Opfern, habe ich von opendownload und von mega-download Rechnung und Mahnungen bekommen, leider aus Angst habe ich bezahlt, kann ich was dagegen tun? wenn ich nicht zurück bekommen kann, kann ich wenigstens das machen, dass ich die Rechnung für die 2.Jahr ignorieren?(da es erst für die 1.Jahr 96€ bezahlt wurde).

vielen dank!
bitte um Hilfe
LG
dilsh


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: bei opendownload schon bezahlt, was kann ich machen?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Phisto (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Erstmal großes Danke hier an die netten Leute hier, ich war total geschockt, als ich heute morgen die Rechnung bekommen habe, obwohl ich nach einem "kostenlosen Virenprogramm" gesucht habe:wall: aber ihr habt mich beruhigt..

unklar ist mir aber dennoch, ich habe falsche angaben gemacht (außer die Email addy) und was passiert jezz? Spam Per E-mail? oder was? ich konnte die antwort echt nicht finden....:-D


mfg
Phisto, und danke an euch alle die mich beruhigen konnten^^


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vollmüllen mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben gehört dort zu den üblichen Gepflogenheiten.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Phisto schrieb:


> und was passiert jezz? Spam Per E-mail?


ungefähr in der Art 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## laterne (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!
Ich weiß, dass das Thema "opendownload" schon zig mal hier zu lesen ist. Mein Sohn hat sich dort angemeldet. Ich habe auch alles so gemacht, wie es hier beschrieben wird. Einschreiben mit Rückantwort hingeschickt usw. Jetzt wollen die eine Ausweiskopie meines Sohnes per Post zugeschickt haben! Meine Frage: Muss ich das dort hinschicken? Natürlich drohen die trotzdem noch mit einer Strafe! 
Leider konnte ich hier im Forum darauf keine Antwort finden. Ich hoffe deshalb, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!
Vielen Dank

laterne


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



laterne schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das Thema "opendownload" schon zig mal hier zu lesen ist.


ca 2000  Postings  und fast 600000 mal gelesen


laterne schrieb:


> Ich habe auch alles so gemacht, wie es hier beschrieben wird.


Nicht bei uns.


laterne schrieb:


> Einschreiben mit Rückantwort hingeschickt usw.


Rausgeschmissenes Geld
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Selbst die VZ empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzloseitenbetreibern  mehr 


> Jetzt wollen die eine Ausweiskopie meines Sohnes per Post zugeschickt haben!


Dieser Unsinn war schon mehrfach zu lesen.  Müll gehört entsorgt

Ansonsten dringende Empfehlung die Infos zu lesen. Links oben auf der Seite.


----------



## bernhard (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



laterne schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen die eine Ausweiskopie meines Sohnes per Post zugeschickt haben!


Wie kann das ernsthaft eine Frage sein, das zu tun, was die wollen?

Aufwachen: Die wollen zufällige Besucher reinreiten.


----------



## gne08 (24 Februar 2009)

*opendownload.de*

hallo ich bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen habe nach adope acrobat reader gegoogelt und auf diese seite gestossen das es um eine kostenpflichte dienstleistung ist ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Einen monat später also gestern ist mir eine rechung (nach österreich)von einem rechtsanwalt namens [.......] aus onsabruck ins hausgeflattert und muss einen betrag von 138.- zahlen.
Also ich werde auf keinen fall zahlen da mir eine kostenpflichtige dienstleitsung auf opendownload für den adobe acrobat reader nicht bekannt war...
kann mir wer einen guten rat geben wie ich aus der sache rauskomme, soll ich dieses schreiben von dem rechtsanwalt [ edit]  ignorieren und auf weitere briefe warten? oder anzeige erstatten? kann mir etwas passieren also das ich doch zahlen muss?
also ich kenn mich da nicht aus was man da machen könnte da mir so eine frechheit noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

manchmal kann man nur noch den kopf schütteln! :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gne08 schrieb:


> kann mir etwas passieren also das ich doch zahlen muss?


Wüßte nicht,  was das sein soll, aber überzeug dich selber. Infos dazu unter den Links oben
 auf der Seite.

PS: Was ist eigentlich an deinem Fall so furchtbar neu bzw anders  gegenüber den 
hunderten, die hier dasselbe  Leid geklagt haben?


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (25 Februar 2009)

*Wer kann mir nen Tip zwecks Openload geben?Die drohen mir*

Ich hatte mir den PDF-Creater geholt,ohne was zu bemerken,war ich auf Openload.Am nächsten Tag ne Mail.96€.Aber nicht für zwei Jahre sondern für ein Jahr.Jetzt nach einer Woche,drohen die mir mit Anwalt,etc.Ich werde nicht zahlen.Habe aber etwas Angst.Kann mir jemand da nen Tip geben?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist jetzt das vierte mal, dass du de facto dieselben Fragen stellst  und  du bekommst auch jetzt wieder dieselbe Antwort: ( wie alle hier)

Thread  und  Infos lesen ( Links oben auf der Seite)

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt. 
Wenn die allgemeinen Infos nicht reichen > Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt


----------



## snowcake (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo,
ich möchte nicht unnötig viel schreiben.. ich habe nur eine frage! 
widersprechen kann ich, muss ich aber nicht unbedingt, wie ich hier gelesen habe:*
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief*

aber wenn ich sicherheitshalber widersprechen will, kann ich dazu einfach die Vorlage der VZ benutzen?

danke im voraus und entschuldigung, falls diese frage schon geklärt wurde!


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



snowcake schrieb:


> aber wenn ich sicherheitshalber widersprechen will, kann ich dazu einfach die Vorlage der VZ benutzen?


Ob es Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften einzugehen ist mehr als fraglich bzwnach Ansicht von Experten  ziemlich sinnlos 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Wenn jemand unbedingt Wert  darauf legt sinnbefreite Antworten zu bekommen


Teleton schrieb:


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Musterbriefe - wer unbedingt einen schicken will - gibt es übrigens zum kostenlosen Download hier.


----------



## Mari (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich bin auch eine beroffene soll man den garnichts mache, allso keinen widerspruch hinschicken????


----------



## agony (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe jetzt seit fast 5 Monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört,
irgendwie vermisse ich die kleinen Adrenalinstösse, vielleicht sollte
ich mich doch noch mal irgendwo anmelden :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Mari schrieb:


> soll man den garnichts mache, allso keinen widerspruch hinschicken????


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Auch Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Briefreundschaften mehr.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Mari schrieb:


> soll man den garnichts mache, allso keinen widerspruch hinschicken????


Wie oft willst du das denn  fragen? Liest du  die Infos nicht, die 
dir (per  Link) empfohlen werden?


----------



## schokobon (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo, hab mich hier auch angemeldet, weil auch ich rein gefallen bin

ich hab den aktivierungslink nicht aktiviert sondern gleich einen widerspruch geschickt. dadrauf hin kam die erste mahnung also hab ich wieder geschrieben das ich fristlos kündige, heut kam dann von dennen das ich mich mit meinen daten zum kauf bereiterklärt habe und zugestimmt habe das ich auf das widerufsrecht verzichte.

jetzt hab ich halt einfach bei google den konzern eingegeben und mein verdacht hat sich bestätigt das ich betrogen werde. hab dann einen musterbrief gefunden und nun meine frage

soll ich den musterbrief per mail an die leute schicken und ab jetzt nicht mehr reagieren? oder es komplett lassen und abwarten was kommt.

sorry auch wenn es jetzt zuum 1000000 mal gefragt wurde. :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



schokobon schrieb:


> soll ich den musterbrief per mail an die leute schicken und ab jetzt nicht mehr reagieren? oder es komplett lassen und abwarten was kommt.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



schokobon schrieb:


> hallo, hab mich hier auch angemeldet, weil auch ich rein gefallen bin
> 
> sorry auch wenn es jetzt zuum 1000000 mal gefragt wurde. :roll:



Eigentlich muß du dich nicht entschuldigen mit "sorry"
Statt immer wieder das gleich zu schreiben, besser nehme dir Zeit und
sehe dir DAS an

und lese DAS

Das beantwortet alle Deine Fragen komplett!

Und denke daran:

Deine Briefe wird keiner lesen und als Antwort bekommst Du einen Serienbrief, egal wie "persönlich" der aussieht.

Ich habe die erste Mahnung von einem Nutzlosen vor über einem Jahr bekommen, dann bis heute mehrere lächerliche Drohungen „letzte vor der Klage“ etc., von genauso dubiösen Anwälten und Inkassosbüros. 
Nie habe ich geantwortet. Wozu, wenn sowieso kein Mensch die liest!

Die wollen einfach nur einen Porsche fahren.... 

sehe Dir die Links, die ich (und diese Forum) Dir empfehlen und gut ist!

Und präge Dir das an:
 "Deine Briefe an die Nutzlosen liest kein Mensch!"

Tytus007


----------



## Raiden (26 Februar 2009)

*Opendowenload Anmeldung was jetzt??*

HI 

Also ich habe nahc einen game gesucht was ich schon mal hatte ich wuste auch das das Free ist also bin ich drauf gegengen und habe das gedowenloaded und wurde dan auf --Opendowenload-- geschickt dachte mir ok evtl neue loader oder so angemeldet ohne böösengedanken schwups da war die rechnung 0o habe mir gedacht ok habe dan im internet gesucht und was gefunden das wen in den AGB steht das ich bezahlen muss ich das rechtlich nicht muss habe mir gedacht ok nach gesehen mst das steht neben dem formula das habe ich übersehen wil ich halt dachte das wäre free habe das auch bei google ein gegeben das ich das als Free Doweload suche so habe dan gesehen das hier auf der seite schon einige damit erhfarung haben mit Opendowenload also bitte helft mir.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de ( me too Postings )*



Raiden schrieb:


> HI
> 
> .... also bitte helft mir.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus


Moin Raiden

Alles was Du brauchst, ist die Links oberhalb zu lesen und die Filme vom Katzenjens sich anzusehen.
DAS Ansehen
Mach das und alles wird wieder gut, ich verspreche es Dir.
Mir hat das vor über einem Jahr geholfen.

Gruß,
Tytus007


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mahndrohmüll: Dümmer geht immer.


----------



## Mikel37xxxl (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich habe leider heute eine Rechnung von dem Rechtsanwalt [ edit] aus Osnabrück erhalten, das ich ihm 96 Euro zuzüglich:wall: Mahnkosten von 42 Euro schulde, da ich unwissentlich vor sechs Wochen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben sollte, obwohl ich nur den Adobe Reader downloaden wollte! Ich habe leider meine ehrlichen Daten geschickt und auch sofort die Rechnung online in Frage gestellt bezw. habe ich auf mein Widerrufsrecht bestanden auf meiner Online-Mail -Erwiderung! Ich habe auch gemerkt, wenn ich opendownload.de in Google eingebe, werde ich sofort gewarnt, warum passiert das nicht, wenn ich win-loads.net bei Google eingebe, denn ein Bekannter hat von denen für die gleiche Sache schon eine Rechnung über 170 Euro erhalten.Erst wenn man in Google Media Intense GmbH eingibt erfolgt Warnung! Ich habe bei dem Bekannten keine Anzeichen gesehen auf win-loads.net, jetzt aber z.z. ist alles voll Warnungen. Weiß jemand Antwort??? Über Google, und reicht meine sofortige Kündigung des unseriösen Vertrages online per Mail. Würde mich riesig auf :-D Nachrichten freuen!! Liebe Grüße an alle.... von Michael


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Welche Frage bleibt da offen, wenn man Google bedienen kann?

Der König des mahngedrohten Schwachsinns hat seit Jahren nicht eine Drohung ansatzweise in Realität umgesetzt. Die Schreiben sind so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.

Die Urteilskollektion ist eine Lachnummer.


----------



## Mikel37xxxl (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, danke für deine Lachnummer, hat mich köstlich beruhigt, ich finde nur, man sollte sich organisieren, um mit den Verbraucherschutzzentralen gerichtlichen Schadenersatz zu fordern, wenn dubiose [...] im Internet Menschen guten Gewissens versuchen, auszubeuten! In der Masse, und wenn nur jeder 5 Euro spendt für einen Fond, der "Top-Anwälte" finanziert, diesen Bonzen alles Geld wieder wegnimmt, aufgrund der "Schadenersatzklagen ! Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine "Idee" ??? LG Micha

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## forencowboy (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wozu ein Fond???

Dafür gibt es zum Beispiel dieses Forum, wo man Informationen bekommt, dass man von gewissen Seiten die Finger lassen sollte.
Trotzdem kann´s eben passieren, dass man auf solche dubiosen Seiten hereinfällt.
Dann gibt es die Tipps, dass man einfach nicht zahlen sollte.

Meines Erachtens reicht diese Organisation heir aus.

Und wenn jeder im Bekanntenkreis und bei Verwandten, diese Tipps weitergibt.

forencowboy


----------



## mactan3000 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch wie viele anderen hier auf opendownload reingefallen, nur bin ich noch ne grooosse Nummer blöder als alle anderen, hab nämlich dass ganze für echt gehalten und ohne zu überlegen die 96€ überwiesen  :wall::wall::wall:. Hab zu solcher Dummheit leider keinen Beitrag gefunden, alle anderen waren schlau genung vor der Zahlung nachzufragen was zu tun is. Dass ganze is jetzt knapp 4 Wochen her, kann ich nun einfach meine Überweisung rückgängig machen und diese Firma dann einfach links liegen lasse? Bitte helft mir, ich will mein Geld zurück!!!


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Bitte helft mir, ich will mein Geld zurück!!!



Das dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## Mikel37xxxl (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

; Es geht nicht darum, solche Forums zu bilden, nur darum, sochen Firmen das "Handwerk zu legen !!!





forencowboy schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mikel37xxxl (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Du, zum Beispiel, hättest niemals dieses Geld überwiesen, wenn du nicht erst betrogen worden wärst! Du kannst dein Geld nur gerichtlich einfordern, wenn du bereit wärst, einen "teuren Anwalt" damit befassen zu lassen! *Das kostet viel Geld*, diese Firma vertraut darauf, das du als *einzelner* niemals das tuen würdest, *als einzelner*, *was aber passiert*,wenn jeder von uns , schätze mal 10000 Opfer spenden in einen Fond gegen Opendownload.de , nur *5 Euro, oder 2Euro, oder nur 50 Cent. Wir gründen einen Verein gegen "Internetbetrug"" nennen uns* einfach*"Die Unbestechlichen"* fügen und arbeiten mit öffentlich rechtlichen und kommerziellen Einrichtungen und privaten Gegnern wie diesen tollen *"Computerbetrug* .de" zusammen. Leute denkt nach, fragt eure Bekannten, meldet euch, laßt uns gemeinsam diese *Anwälte und Mafia-Firmen zu Boden stampfen! Denkt nach, wir könnten zusammen viel erreichen . Herzlichst euer Michael:scherzkeks::-p*


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Neues vom König des mahngedrohten Schwachsinns:


> Ich habe mit dem Osnabrücker Anwalts- und Notarverein e.V. telefoniert und die sagten mir das Schreiben kann ich getrost in den Mülleimer schmeißen.


Das beantwortet alle offenen Fragen.


----------



## mactan3000 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nun, ich werd am Montag gleich mal meine Bank kontaktieren und sehen ob ich die Überweisung noch zurückbuchen kann. Dann werden wir ja sehen was passiert. Ich geb euch bescheid wenn ich was weiss...


----------



## blowfish (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mactan3000 schrieb:


> ob ich die Überweisung noch zurückbuchen kann...



Also wenn du eine Überweisung selbst getätigt hast, dieser Betrag bei der Empfängerbank vereinnahmt wurde ist es nicht mehr so einfach das Geld zurück zu bekommen. Dazu ist dann ein Rechtsstreit auf dem Zivilgericht notwendig, deren Ausgang ungewiss ist und halt auch extra bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Dazu ist dann ein Rechtsstreit auf dem Zivilgericht notwendig, deren Ausgang ungewiss ist


Auf Grunde der völlig anderen, entgegengesetzten Beweislage ( der Kläger muß die Beweise vorlegen in dem  Fall der Betroffene)  bestehen nur sehr geringe Chancen, die Rückerstattung durch Prozess erzwingen zu können. 
Außerdem verstecken sich diese Unternehmen meist hinter Tarnadressen, die selbst bei erfolgreicher Klage, es fast aussichtslos  erscheinen lassen, das gezahlte  Geld rückerstattet  zu bekommen

Im umgekehrten Fall (  nicht gezahlt) sieht es dagegen völlig anders aus. Die Nutzlosanbieter müßten klagen, was sie bekanntlich de facto nicht tun. 
In den sehr wenigen Fällen, in denen sie es versucht haben, haben sie ausnahmslos verloren.


----------



## kuma (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo erstmal!
Mich hat es am Do, 19.02 erwischt :wall:

als ich dann am Freitag die Rechnung gesehen habe, wurde mir ganz schön heiss und kalt - mich hat dann nicht einmal gestört, dass ich 96,-- bezahlen muss, sondern vielmehr war ich verängstigt darüber, dass ich mich mit falschen Daten angemeldet habe!
Ich wollte echt schon darum bitte, dass zumindest die Klage wegen der falsch eingegebenen Daten nicht durchgezogen wird!
Dann habe ich mal bei der kostenlosten Anwaltshotline meiner Versicherugn angerufen, der Anwalt dort hat mir doch tatsächlich dazu geraten, dass ich am Besten bezahlen sollte und das obwohl er seiner Aussage nach die Betreiber von Opendownload kennt
später kam ich dann aber auf die GUTE Idee, dass ich mal nach opendownload google und siehe da - es kam diese wunderbare Seite coputerbetrug.de - da wird einem echt die Angst genommen!
Aber nachdem ich doch ein wenig ängstlich bin, habe ich noch bei der österr. Arbeiterkammer nachgefragt - da wurde mir auch zum Nichtstun geraten, weil die von optendownload ja keine richtigen Daten von mir haben!

mich würde jetzt nur eines interessieren: wie lange dauert denn das Mahnfeuerwerk von opendownload so im Durchschnitt? gestern wäre die 1.Rechnung fällig gewesen - da wird dann wohl bald mal eine Mahnung kommen oder, wie gehts dann weiter!
ich habe echt in der letzten woche alle Forumseinträge gelesen - aber darauf habe ich noch keine konkrete Antwort gefunden (falls es die gibt)
Eigentlich müsste in meinem Fall ja zumindest nach einem halben jahr schluss sein, denn länger muss ja der Provider die Userdaten lt. IP-Adresse nicht aufheben und dann sind alle Drohungsinhalte sowieso erloschen!

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



kuma schrieb:


> mich würde jetzt nur eines interessieren: wie lange dauert denn das Mahnfeuerwerk von opendownload so im Durchschnitt?


Kann  niemand beantworten, da es sich um  einen  der zwar bisher aktivsten aber noch relativ neuen  Nutzlosanbieter handelt . Erstes Posting hier am 22.09.2008



> Eigentlich müsste in meinem Fall ja zumindest nach einem halben jahr schluss sein, denn länger muss ja der Provider die Userdaten lt. IP-Adresse nicht aufheben und dann sind alle Drohungsinhalte sowieso erloschen!


Glaube kaum dass die Kasperledrohung mit der IP in Ö anders aussieht als in D 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## kuma (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo webwatcher!

danke für die antwort!
schade - hätte mich nur gerne auf eine ca.-Dauer eingestellt - aber macht ja nichts!
aber viell. kann mir wer sagen wie lange es dauert, bis die 1. Mahnung kommt und wie lange dann die abstände sind?
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der mahnungsversand automatisch und somit immer im selbem rythmus und mit der selben steiergungsstufe erfolgt!

Danke und LG


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



kuma schrieb:


> ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der mahnungsversand automatisch und somit immer im selbem rythmus und mit der selben steiergungsstufe erfolgt!


Der Grundgedanke ist richtig, nur welche Parameter dort in den Mahnläufen  
eingegeben  werden, dürfte eher von Zufälligkeiten   als von einer echten 
Planung abhängen.

Einfach ein dickes Fell zulegen und sich das als Erheiterung ansehen 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



gne08 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin auch auf opendownload reingefallen habe nach adope acrobat reader gegoogelt und auf diese seite gestossen das es um eine kostenpflichte dienstleistung ist ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Einen monat später also gestern ist mir eine rechung (nach österreich)von einem rechtsanwalt namens [.......] aus onsabruck ins hausgeflattert und muss einen betrag von 138.- zahlen.
> Also ich werde auf keinen fall zahlen da mir eine kostenpflichtige dienstleitsung auf opendownload für den adobe acrobat reader nicht bekannt war...
> kann mir wer einen guten rat geben wie ich aus der sache rauskomme, soll ich dieses schreiben von dem rechtsanwalt [ edit] ignorieren und auf weitere briefe warten? oder anzeige erstatten? kann mir etwas passieren also das ich doch zahlen muss?
> also ich kenn mich da nicht aus was man da machen könnte da mir so eine frechheit noch nie passiert ist.


 Ich habe auch ne Drohung bekommen,mit Anwalt.Ich werde es ignorieren und abwarten.;an soll nicht bezahlen.Einige haben sogar an die Bank gemailt von Openload,dass dort ungerechtfertigt Gelder eingehen.Ich habe es auch gemacht.


----------



## kuma (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe auch schon wo gelesen, dass emails mit Forderungen trojaner oder ähnliches enthalten können - ist da was wahres drann - würde ja schon ganz gerne die briefchen auch lesen  - oder ist das nicht so empfehlenswert?

Danke schon mal 

LG


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> ich habe auch schon wo gelesen, dass emails mit Forderungen trojaner oder ähnliches enthalten können - ist da was wahres drann - würde ja schon ganz gerne die briefchen auch lesen  - oder ist das nicht so empfehlenswert?



Eine der Grundregeln für sicheres Surfen im Internet lautet: Öffne niemals einen Mail-Anhang, den du nicht persönlich angefordert hast. Unerwartete Mails von unbekannten Absendern sind grundsätzlich mit äußerster Vorsicht zu behandeln.


----------



## LinaW (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß, dass mein Post jetzt sehr unglaubwürdig klingt aber.... 
 [FONT=&quot]Mein Fall sieht nämlich wie folgt aus: ich habe nie etwas von opendownload runtergeladen, ich war niemals auf die Seite, ich habe mich nie angemeldet (weder mit realem noch mit falschem Namen) und ich habe auch nie eine Anmeldungsbestätigung oder sonst ein Link bekommen. Eine Rechnung und erste Mahnung gab es auch nicht. Bei mir kam gleich die zweite Mahnung an... Das war auch das erste Mal, dass ich erfahren habe, dass es opendownload überhaupt gibt. Alles schön vom Anwalt, mit Drohung von wegen Gerichtsverfahren und dem ganzen Rest. 

Ich bin völlig verwirrt und bin mir dessen bewusst, wie unglaubwürdig ich jetzt klinge. Aber ich will wirklich nicht so tun als ob ich nicht auf sie reingefallen wäre, sondern ich war es wirklich nicht. Die wenigen Programme, die ich nutze, sind schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit auf meinem PC und (fast) alles Freeware. Was ich bezahlen wollte, habe ich bezahlt... bei dem PC-Kauf. [/FONT]

Aber ich habe vom Herrn Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  jetzt eine zweite Mahnung bekommen, mit Überweisungsschein und allem Pipapo... und habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, wo das herkommt und was ich tun soll.
Hier steht, man soll widersprechen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Aber laut Anwaltschreiben liegt der "Vertragsabschluss" schon zwei Monate zurück. Was soll ich da noch widersprechen? Ich habe nicht einmal eine vernünftige Rechnung oder erste Mahnung bekommen (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich NIE eine Anmeldung getätigt habe noch irgendwelche Links bestätigt habe).

Was soll ich tun? Wo haben die meine Daten her? Ich habe sie ihnen bestimmt nicht gegeben? Was mache ich jetzt? Kann mir jemand etwas raten? Ich habe da schon etwas Angst, dass ich einen Mist jetzt ausbaden muss, den ich nicht verursacht habe (eine Aussage, die mir hoffentlich wenigstens einer hier glaubt :-?).
Liebe Grüße
Lina


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LinaW schrieb:


> Ich habe da schon etwas Angst, dass ich einen Mist jetzt ausbaden muss, den ich nicht verursacht habe (eine Aussage, die mir hoffentlich wenigstens einer hier glaubt :-?).


Was du berichtest ist ganz normale Alltag im Nutzlosgeschäft und ausbaden nur insoweit, 
dass du mit Mahnungsmüll belästigt wirst. Mehr passiert nicht

Liest dir in Ruhe die Infos durch ( Links oben) und  schau dir die Videos von Katzenjens an,
 dann solltest  du wieder ruhig schlafen können.
Der Herr Anwalt aus Osnabrück droht zwar viel ist aber nicht gefährlicher als 
eine Schlange, der sie den Giftzahn gezogen haben.


----------



## Leapie (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kleiner Tipp,wende Dich an die verbraucherzentrale.ich habe das getan und desto mehr das in Erwägung ziehen desto schneller geschieht etwas.
seither habe ich noch nichts von opendownload bekommen.LG 


LinaW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,


----------



## kuma (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen!
Es ist so weit, jetzt ist die 1. Mahnung eingetroffen  !
Zahlung wäre ja am Freitag fällig gewesen und heute Sonntag um 05:09 (unglaublich, wie fleissig diese Firmen sind :-p) ist jetzt die Mahnung eingetroffen!
Und siehe da - die Bankverbindung hat sich geändert  - die sind jetzt bei der Postbank Stuttgart - da haben wohl die emails an die alte Bank schon gefruchtet ?!?

Schönen Sonntag noch und LG


----------



## dvill (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mailrobots sind nicht gewerkschaftlich organisiert und haben keine 40-Stunden-Woche. Den Müll raushauen kann man immer.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



kuma schrieb:


> Und siehe da - die Bankverbindung hat sich geändert  - die sind jetzt bei der Postbank Stuttgart - da haben wohl die emails an die alte Bank schon gefruchtet ?!?



Da wird sich aber sicher die PB Stuttgart über eine kleine Info freuen, was für eine Laus sie da im Pelz haben.


----------



## LinaW (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank für die Ermunterungen - jetzt fühle ich mich etwas besser :sun: Ich muss den Mist wohl aussitzen, ob ich will oder nicht. Na ja :wall: 

Außerdem möchte ich mich bei den Betreibern dieser Seite entschuldigen, den Herrn Anwalt X genauer "beschrieben" zu haben. Ich war etwas in Rage und hab nicht aufgepasst. Das passiert mir garantiert nicht noch einmal :scherzkeks:


----------



## wahlhesse (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LinaW schrieb:


> Ich muss den Mist wohl aussitzen, ob ich will oder nicht. Na ja :wall:



Na, nun das positive doch nicht so negativ ausdrücken .
So hört es sich doch besser an:
"Ich werde den Mist nun aussitzen, ob es dem Anbieter passt oder nicht :scherzkeks:"
Ein schlechtes Gefühl in der Magengegend ist bei dieser Sorte von Anbietern absolut unnötig.

Also, den Frühling geniessen, demnächst bei Eingabe von persönlichen Daten sorgsamer sein und alles wird gut.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## kuma (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

das wären übrigends die neuen Kontodaten:

(nur damit dass die PB Stuttgart leichter findet)  :scherzkeks:

Für Kunden aus Deutschland:
Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd.
Kontonummer: [....]
Bankleitzahl: 60010070
Bank: Postbank Stuttgart
Für Kunden aus dem Ausland:
Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd.
IBAN: [....]
SWIFT-BIC: [....]
Bank: Postbank Stuttgart


----------



## Leapie (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo,bei mir war es die 

Sparkasse Frankfurt
Kto.nr [...]
BLZ    50050201

und für Ausl.and

IBAN   [...]
Swift-Bic   HELADEF1822
Sparkasse Frankfurt

können ja Daten sammeln :scherzkeks:


----------



## wahlhesse (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Leapie schrieb:


> können ja Daten sammeln :scherzkeks:


Aber bitte nicht hier!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## snowcake (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ähm, ich hätte da noch eine blöde frage..
habt ihr euch wieder "abgemeldet" bzw. den account gelöscht? geht das..? ..oder ist das sowieso hinfällig wenn man nicht zahlt?


----------



## wahlhesse (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Warum sollte man sich überhaupt auf irgendeinen weiteren Kontakt mit den Anbietern von "Kasperltheater" einlassen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Cl.Marggraf (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Da wird sich aber sicher die PB Stuttgart über eine kleine Info freuen, was für eine Laus sie da im Pelz haben.


Ja!Das glaube ich auch.Diese Bank werde ich auch anmailen.Ich zahle wie gesagt nichts.Die fangen mit Anwalt an.Etwas mulmig ist mir zwar.Aber ich warte ab was noch mehr kommt


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Cl.Marggraf schrieb:


> Die fangen mit Anwalt an.Etwas mulmig ist mir zwar


Azu besteht nicht der geringste Grund. Anwalte haben keinerlei Sonderrechte oder Befugnisse 
Sie dienen in diesen Fällen einzig und allein dazu die Drohkulisse aufzublähen.



Cl.Marggraf schrieb:


> .Aber ich warte ab was noch mehr kommt


Stories zum Schmunzeln - - Antispam e.V.


----------



## karl-d-große (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Im Oktober letzten Jahres bekam ich auch so eine Rechnung. Widerspruch half nichts. d.h.man reagierte nicht auf meinen Fragen. Nach der Rechnung folgte eine Mahnung. Widerspruch per E-Mail eingelegt. Dann kam ein Schreiben eines RA aus Osnabrück. 
In diesem Forum habe ich ein Musterschreiben gefunden und das dem RA per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zukommen lassen (war im Nov.). Bis heute nichts mehr gehört.
Die Beträge in diesem Forum und Ratschläge sind einfach klasse.


----------



## kuma (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ja, die sparkasse Frankfurt war es vorher - aber bei der heutigen Mahnung war dann die PB Stuttgart die neue Bankverbindung - warum wohl


----------



## kuma (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

also ich habe ja jetzt gerade etwas unglaubliches festgestellt!
man gelangt sogar von der computerbild.de homepage zu opendownload, wenn man pech hat - z.B. beim ccleaner - die normale Download-Funktion hat nicht funtkioniert (webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden....) - aber wenn man ein wenig nach unten sroll, steht da unter "anzeigen" gleich an erster stelle ein link auf die Seite [noparse]www.CCleaner-Download-de.com[/noparse]
 - und dahinter steckt opendownload.de
kann da computerbild nichts dagegen machen?? ich meine das ist ja wirklich ein wahnsinn - wer denkt schon daran, dass er von der homepage einer seriösen Zeitschrift zu solchen abzockern kommt :-? - und wenn man da nicht schon einmal drauf rein gefallen ist, schlittert man wirklich völlig unbewusst da rein

LG


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



kuma schrieb:


> - und dahinter steckt opendownload.de


Es gibt Dutzende von Anzeigenlinks über Google Adsense,  die auf opendownload führen. Einer der Hauptgründe,  
warum es z.Z der "Renner" unter den Nutzlosseiten ist. Der Haupthread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html
wird durchschnittlich 5000 mal pro Tag aufgerufen ( bisher schon  weit über eine  halbe Million Mal)


----------



## Almir (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hi leute 
auf opendownload kann man auch den divx player downloaden
und der kostet in wirklichkeit 
von wo hat opendownload den divx


----------



## dvill (1 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die haben mutmaßlich nichts, sondern nur externe Links. Zur Not reicht eine Demo oder der Verweis auf ein Bezahlangebot.


----------



## Almir (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hat denn jemand schon bei denen etwas gedownloadet


----------



## jupp11 (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Warum interessiert dich das?


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> manchmal kann man nur noch den kopf schütteln! :unzufrieden:


Aber es gibt noch Hoffnung!


> Fachanwalt hält Verträge für ungültig





> "Meines Erachtens kann das Widerrufsrecht also gar nicht ausgeschlossen werden", betont D. Im Gegenteil: Weil der Verbraucher bei Opendownload eventuell sogar falsch informiert worden sei, könnte dies dazu führen, dass die Zwei-Wochen-Frist zum Widerruf noch gar nicht begonnen, der Verbraucher somit "ein quasi unbegrenztes Recht zum Widerruf" habe.





> Opendownload habe sich "bei den mir bekannten Fällen bislang (leider) noch auf keinen Rechtsstreit eingelassen"


Und das werden die erfahrungsgemäß auch tunlichst bleiben lassen. Leider!


----------



## bernhard (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was hilft das, wenn ein Fachanwalt einen "Herr-Lehrer,-ich-weiß-was"-Beitrag zum Selbstmarketing in die Presse bringt?

Für Betroffene ist juristische Haarspalterei wenig hilfreich. Der Fall, der diskutiert wird, kommt nicht vor.

Betroffene müssen sich entscheiden, wie sie mit der Belästigung durch schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben umgehen wollen. Dabei spielen juristische Haarspaltereien keine Rolle.

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mich könnten solche unqualifizierten Aussagen wie die der Dame der VZ BaWü in Harnisch bringen. Derartige "persönliche Meinungen" werden wohl in Kürze auszugsweise im Mahndrohgeblubbere von opendownload dankbar Eingang finden.

Gibts bei den VZ denn außer Markus Saller und Ronny Jahn niemanden, der in derartigen Presseartikel eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen kann (VZ Hamburg ausgenommen)??? :unzufrieden:


----------



## bernhard (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es ist Teil des üblen Spiels, dass viele Ratschläge eher verwirren und verunsichern. Neben unqualifizierten und kontraproduktiven Ratschlägen von Leuten, deren Aufgabe eher wäre, zu helfen, gibt es Foren mit rechtsberatungswütigen "Helfern", deren Sachverstand umgekehrt proportional zur Artikel- und Danke-Anzahl ist - leider.

Umso wichtiger ist, dass hier nicht durch Scheindiskussionen und Nebensächliches überflüssige Verunsicherung geschürt wird. Alles muss daran gemessen werden, ob es Betroffenen wirklich hilft.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mich könnten solche unqualifizierten Aussagen wie die der Dame der VZ BaWü in Harnisch bringen.


Pressesprecher/in  haben oft sehr wenig Ahnung worüber  sie unausgegorenes 
und  unverstandenes Treppenhausgeschwätz  von sich geben.


bernhard schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger ist, dass hier nicht durch Scheindiskussionen und Nebensächliches überflüssige Verunsicherung geschürt wird. Alles muss daran gemessen werden, ob es Betroffenen wirklich hilft.


Das allein zählt.


----------



## Almir (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hey jupp
wenn das wirklich nur externe links sind haben die wieder den "Vertrag" in den AGBs gebrochen weil wir ja gegen zahlung, wir von denen eine leistung von denen haben müssen 
wir müssen zugriff auf den programm haben 
und deshalb frage ich nochmal hat jemand schon erfolgreich ein programm von denen gedownloaded


----------



## jupp11 (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Du scheinst das Geschäftsprinzip nicht verstanden zu haben:
* Null Leistung gegen volle Bezahlung*


----------



## mareike74 (2 März 2009)

*bei opendownload angemeldet und komplett persönliche Daten weitergeben*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es kann mir hier irgendjemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe mich auch bei Opendownload angemeldet und meine kompletten persönlichen Daten angegeben. Dazu glaube ich, daß ich auch schon ein Programmm gedownloaded habe. An diesem Abend habe ich mehrere Updates gemacht, weiß nicht ob Opendownload dabei war. Ich hab denen mindestens 5 E-Mails geschrieben und bestimmt 15 mal versucht sie telefonisch zu erreichen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Daraufhin habe ich ein Einschreiben geschickt, mit der Bitte die Anmeldung zu widerrufen. Eigentlich habe ich ja der Anmeldung dann zu zugestimmt oder? War das nun ein Fehler? Komm ich da aus dem Vertrag raus oder muß ich bezahlen.

Gruß
bajaimperiale


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf 32 Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Mithin gibt es also auch nichts, aus dem Du "rauskommen" müsstest.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter
> Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?


Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## kuma (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.


 
Glaubt ihr nicht, dass opendownload etwas mehr Ausdauer an den Tag legen könnte, weil es ja doch immer mehr leute gibt, die nicht mehr bezahlen (unter anderem Dank dieses tollen Forums)?!? - viell. hilft es ja aber auch, dass solche "Anbieter" irgendwann wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden ?!?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Grundsätzlich können die mahnen und drohen bis zum St.Nimmerleins-Tag.

Aber das wäre nicht allzu effizient. Denn tatsächlich wird wohl jemand, der auch nach der zehnten Mahnung nicht bezahlt, nicht wirklich bei der elften Mahnung zahlen.
Irgendwann geht die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass weitere Mahnläufe zum Erfolg führen, gegen Null. 

Dagegen stehen aber die Kosten der Abzocker: Druckkosten (Papier, Toner, Briefumschläge...), Personalkosten/Zeit (denn irgendjemand muss die Waschkörbe voll Mahnungen zur Post fahren...), Porto. 
Das ist pro Einzelfall nicht viel, summiert sich aber bei Hunderttausenden von Opfern auf erkleckliche Beträge.

Daher betreiben die Abzocker eine ganz nüchterne, kühle Effizienzrechnung (mathematisch eine Art Grenzwertmodell) und hören mit den Mahnungen dann auf, wenn nach aller Voraussicht ein elfter oder zwölfter Mahnlauf gegenüber den verursachten Selbstkosten nur noch wenig Zahlungseingänge bringt.

So einfach ist das.

Und diese "Anbieter" werden solange nicht von der Bildfläche verschwinden, wie unsere Politiker nicht ihr Sitzfleich mobilisieren und dieses unsägliche Inkassorecht ändern, welches einen derartigen Mahnterror in Deutschland straffrei zulässt.


----------



## kuma (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

... dann könnte es also bei mir etwas länger dauern - mich können sie ja nur per email mahnen und das geht dann wahrscheinlich auch automatisch :-D

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ein Spamfilter löscht solchen Kapser-Mahn-Müll vollautomatisiert. 

Einfach eine neue Filterregel anlegen:
"Mails von Absender [[email protected]_mich_ab.de] ... sofort löschen."
Ab in die Ablage/Rund damit.

Who cares? :sun:


----------



## Sonne59 (3 März 2009)

*Auf opendownload.de reingefallen*

Hallo, ich hätte gerne in den bereits vorhandenen Threat über opendownload reingeschrieben, aber das Thema scheint angeblich geschlossen zu sein, jedenfalls habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr gefunden mich auch noch an dem Thema zu beteiligen. Daher auf diesem Weg:
Auch ich bin auf opendownload reingefallen, gestern. Ich habe überhaupt nichts von einem Preis bemerkt,  als ich auf der Seite war, wo ich mich darauf konzentrierte, mich mit meinen Daten anzumelden  zur Registrierung, um mich dann einzuloggen und den Freedownload vom, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann,  Divix-Player machen zu können. Anschließend habe ich eine Aktivierungsmail bekommen, worin mir ein Passwort durchgegeben wurde. Auch da kein Wort von einem Abo,  von 96 Euro pro Jahr und von nicht geltendem Widerspruchsrecht. Erst heute erhielt ich die Nachricht , dass ich 96 Euro pro Jahr zahlen muss und das 2 Jahre lang, und dass ich zugestimmt hätte, auf das Widerrufsrecht zu verzichten. Mich hat es regelrecht umgehauen, ich wusste gar nicht , wie mir geschah und musste erst mal überlegen, was mir da passiert ist, und schrieb sofort ein Beschwerdeschreiben an die Firma per Mail auf der Seite mit dem Kontaktformular. Telefonisch erreichte ich niemanden, es kam nur die Ansage, dass momentan niemand erreichbar sei. 
  Ich hatte gestern auf verschiedenen Seiten Free-Downloads herunter geladen im Glauben, alle seien Free-Downloads -  es stand ja nichts anderes dran. Und dann das heute. Ich bin froh , dass ich nun so viele Hinweise im Internet bekommen habe, auch durch dieses Forum, woraus klar hervorgeht, dass es sich um eine unseriöse Firma handelt. 
Ich habe dann noch ein Widerspruchsschreiben aufgesetzt, welches ich morgen per Einschreiben absenden werde. 

Nachträglich heute habe ich mir beim Recherchieren nochmal die Seite von opendownload angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Preisangabe auf der Seite, wo man sich registrieren kann, wirklich am äußeren rechten Rand steht, wo ein Verbraucher, wenn er dabei ist und sich darauf konzentriert,  von oben nach unten seine Kontaktdaten einzugeben, niemals hinschaut. Zumindest die meisten nicht sonst gäbe es nicht so viele, die schon drauf reingefallen sind. Ich sage, manipulativ gezielt so gemacht. Das sind die psychologischen Tricks, mit denen die arbeiten. Also kann es nicht nur daran liegen, dass man selber blind ist und was überliest, da steckt noch weitaus mehr dahinter , nämlich gezielte Gestaltung der Seiten auf die Art und Weise,  damit der Verbraucher den Preis einfach übersieht, zumal dann noch in so kleiner Schrift und am rechten äußeren Rand. 

Mir ist nicht einmal bewusst , dass ich gestern angeklickt habe, dass ich damit einverstanden sei, dass ich auf das Widerspruchsrecht verzichte, ich habe es nicht in Erinnerung. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass alles kostenfrei ist. Bös reingefallen.


----------



## wahlhesse (3 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage bitte 5 Beiträge nach oben zurückscrollen oder alternativ hier klicken.....

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sasa89 (4 März 2009)

*opendownload einmal bezahlt*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. nachdem wir heute in der Schule über das Thema Internetverarsche gesprochen habe, kam ich darauf, dass auch ich ein Opfer diese geworden bin.

Und zwar habe ich bei opendownload letzes Jahr im Dezember versehentlich die AGBs angeharkt, wobei ich seitlich die kleine kostelpflichtige Forderung nicht so. 

Zu dem war mir gar nicht genau bekannt, was für eine Seite das ist. Nachdem ich dann nach ca ein paar Tagen eine Rechnung über 96 EURO bekam, war ich total aufgebracht, weil ich noch nicht mal mehr wusste, was für eine Seite es war.

Leider konnte ich es aber auch nicht ignorieren, da ich leider leider meine echten Daten angegeben habe.

Immer wieder habe ich dann dennen einen Mail geschrieben, dass mir dort ein Fehler unterlaufen sei und sie mich löschen sollen.

opendownload regierte darauf aber erst nachdem sie mir eine Mahnung schickten und Drohungen mit einem Anwalt.

Da ich noch sehr jung bin und Schüler (20J) zahlte ich letzendlich die mittlerweile 99 Euro, nachdem ich auch bei dennen von der Telefonzelle aus angerufen hatte.

Nun ist meine Frage muss ich die 96 Euro für das zweite Vertragsjahr nun auch zahlen? Kann ich irgendwas tun um meine gezahlten 99 Euro zurückzuerlangen? 

Danke an alle, die einen Rat haben

sasa89


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload einmal bezahlt*

Du findest hier überall die Informationen, die Du suchst.

Rechtsberatung dürfen und werden wir nicht leisten.


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload einmal bezahlt*



sasa89 schrieb:


> Nun ist meine Frage muss ich die 96 Euro für das zweite Vertragsjahr nun auch zahlen? ?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


sasa89 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwas tun um meine gezahlten 99 Euro zurückzuerlangen?


nichts was Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte


----------



## seraphim (4 März 2009)

*AW: open*

Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage. Habe mir zwar die ganzen Grundsatzsachen durchgelesen, bin mir aber dennoch nicht 100%ig sicher. 
Die Frage wird zwar mit einem einfach ja oder nein zu beantworten sein, aber ein ja würde mir echt Erleichterung verschaffen.

Und zwar hab ich erst eine Rechnung von opendownload bekommen und zwar per Mail. Die hab ich ignoriert, weil ich nicht wusste, was das soll. Dann kam eine Mahnung, auch per Mail - und hab das gleiche wie oben gemacht.
Heute kam ein Brief, also per Post, in dem jetzt ein Anwalt von mir das Geld will.

Bleibt es dabei, dass ich das einfach ignorieren soll? Immerhin haben sie ja schon den Kontaktweg geändert.

Bitte mit Ja antworten (wenn das denn dann auch stimmt. )

Gruß,

seraphim


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: open*



seraphim schrieb:


> Bitte mit Ja antworten


wäre  bereits unerlaubte ( weil persönliche) Rechtsberatung. Hier gibt es nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe  

Wenn du so unsicher bist, bleibt dir  nur der Weg zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## Francois (4 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo liebe Leute, ich bin leider auch auf die [...] reingefallen. Und leider habe ich schon die 96 euro bezahlt, für das erste Jahr. Habe zu spät von Computerbetrug erfahren. Wollte von der Bank das Geld zurückbuchen, geht leider aber nicht mehr. Ich werde auf keinen Fall für das zweite Jahr bezahlen. Nur irgendwie habe ich bedenken das die mir vieleicht doch einen Strick daraus drehen da ich ja für ein Jahr bezahlt habe, und nicht wiedersprochen habe.Aber wie ich im Forum gelesen habe bringt auch ein Wiederspruch nichts. Vieleicht kann mich jemand ein Tipp geben,Verhaltensregeln etc. 
Danke im voraus
Francois

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Francois schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie habe ich bedenken das die mir vieleicht doch einen Strick daraus drehen da ich ja für ein Jahr bezahlt habe, und nicht widersprochen habe.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## alikia (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo, ich hab hier was ganz neues:
am wochenende wollte ich mit n paar freuden nen film schauen auf meinem pc, ging aba nich weil irgendein player gefehlt hat, dann ham wir gegoogelt, weil mein kumpel gesagt hat dass man sich den kostenlos herunterladen kann, und so kamen wir auf opendownload...
nun ja da hab ich mich schnell angemeldet, aba da stan dnich dass des was kostet und in der aktivierungsmail auch nich, aber dan das:

Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums 22.04.1983 falsche Angaben gemacht haben,
liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wir uns diesbezüglich vor.

Ihre IP-Adresse .... haben wir bei der Anmeldung
(genauer Zeitpunkt: 03.03.2009, 14:01:56 Uhr) gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über
den verwendeten Provider ....de den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.

so, jetz ma von norne: ich bin minderjährig und habe das falsche geburtsdatum angegeben, weil wir in der schule gelernt haben, niemals persönliche daten weiterzugeben. werde ich jetzt angezeigt??
außerdem: kann die firma wirklich herausfinden wer ich bin nur anhand der id nummer??

was soll ich jetzt machen???
ich bin grad echt am verzweifeln!!!
hilfe!!!


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



alikia schrieb:


> werde ich jetzt angezeigt??


 Nein 


alikia schrieb:


> außerdem: kann die firma wirklich herausfinden wer ich bin nur anhand der id nummer??


nein Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


alikia schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen???


Entspannen, sich ablenken und  den Drohmüll vergessen.

Wenn du dich  beruhigt hast, lies und schau die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite )


----------



## Klaus-Peter Neumann (5 März 2009)

*Opendownload*

Ich wollte bei Opendownload Flahs 10 runter laden. Nachdem ich auf den  Button "Ich akzeptiere ohne Widerspruch" geklickt habe,
 bekam ich eine Mail mit der Log-in Kennung. *Diese Mail habe ich  sofort gelöscht!!!*  Ich habe also kein Programm herunter geladen
 bzw. jemals eine Log-in Kennung verwendet.
 Noch am selben Abend des 08.01.2009 habe ich ein Fax an *Content  Services Ldt*. ,Mundheimer Straße 70 , 68219 Mannheim,
 Fax.Nr.01805 88204487 "mit gleichem Inhalt geschickt. Diese Fax wurde  allerdings nicht beantwortet !!!
 Außerdem teilte ich dieser Firma mit, dass ich an diesem Programm nicht  interessiert bin. Am 25.02.2009 bekam ich von einem
 Rechtsanwalt [ edit] ein Mahnung über 138,00 €, die ich bis zum  07.03.2009 zu zahlen habe. 
 Sollte ich dieser Aufforderung nicht nachkommen, so werden gegen mich  gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet. Ich habe dieser Firma
 und dem Rechtsanwalt ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt und darin  bekundet, dass ich keine Zahlung vornehmen werde,
 wegen arglistiger Täuschung usw.
 Fall die Redaktion diesen Beitrag verwendet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[ edit]
_
An vorhandenden Thread verschoben Modinfo _


----------



## Klaus-Peter Neumann (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Anjeli schrieb:


> hallo mein mann hat auch sich unwissend bei opendownload angemeldet. ich wollte einen widerspruch schreiben aber ich finde die e-mail adresse nicht.´kann mir da jemand helfen und mir die sagen wäre nett. gruß anjeli


Die Adresse ist Content Services Ldt. Mundenheimer Str.70, 068219 Mannheim.
Aber die Anworten ohnehin nicht.
KPN


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## mareike74 (5 März 2009)

*AW: open*



seraphim schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage. Habe mir zwar die ganzen Grundsatzsachen durchgelesen, bin mir aber dennoch nicht 100%ig sicher.
> Die Frage wird zwar mit einem einfach ja oder nein zu beantworten sein, aber ein ja würde mir echt Erleichterung verschaffen.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich erst eine Rechnung von opendownload bekommen und zwar per Mail. Die hab ich ignoriert, weil ich nicht wusste, was das soll. Dann kam eine Mahnung, auch per Mail - und hab das gleiche wie oben gemacht.
> ...


 

Hallo seraphim,

was wirst du nun unternehmen?
ich habe das gleiche Problem. Nur habe ich noch keinen Brief sondern nur eine Drohung mit dem Rechtsanwalt erhalten. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Für ne Info wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Grüssle
bajaimperiale


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mareike74 schrieb:


> Nur habe ich noch keinen Brief sondern nur eine Drohung mit dem Rechtsanwalt erhalten.


Selbst  wenn  ein Anwalt selber  droht, ist das bei diesem  Unternehmen  nicht mehr 
als übelriechende  Dämpfe aus der Kloake.  

Warum nehmt ihr auch nicht mal die Zeit, den Thread und  die Infos  zu lesen?  
Erspart sehr viel Angstschweiss.


----------



## mareike74 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, _[ Fullquote gekürzt , Modinfo ]_


 
Hallo Antiscammer,

danke für deine Antwort!
Ich habe denen ein Einschreiben geschickt, mit der Bitte mich aus ihrer Liste zu nehem. Jetzt habe ich eine E-Mail erhalten, daß ich den AGB zugestimmt habe und vom Widerrufsrecht zurückgetreten bin. Die haben mir mit dem Rechtsanwalt gedroht, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht begleiche. Was soll ich jetzt machen, immer noch ingnorieren? Ich habe im Moment echt nicht den Nerv zu irgendeinem Anwalt zu gehen. Von dem abgesehen, hatte ich noch nie etwas mit einem Rechtsanwalt. So weit ich weiß habe ich auch keinen Rechtsschutz. 
Was soll ich machen, ich sehe auch nicht ein, daß ich das Geld überweise.

Grüssle
bajaimperiale


----------



## mareike74 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ein Anwalt selber droht, ist das bei diesem Unternehmen nicht mehr
> als übelriechende Dämpfe aus der Kloake.
> 
> Warum nehmt ihr auch nicht mal die Zeit, den Thread und die Infos zu lesen?
> Erspart sehr viel Angstschweiss.


 
Hallo jupp11,

ich habe die Threads schon gelesen. Nur habe ich das Problem das ich mich sehr leicht einschüchtern lasse und ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher bin was ich machen soll. Ich will denen kein Cent überweisen, habe aber auch keine Lust auf einen Rechtsstreit!

Gruß
bajaimperiale


----------



## wahlhesse (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Panik ist unnötig!
Entweder zum Anfang dieser Seite zurückscrollen und den Hinweistext lesen.
Oder als besonderen Service heute haben wir es klickbereit:
Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:

*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)

Man muss nur auf die Links klicken, lesen und verstehen. Und schon sind alle Ängste wie verflogen...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@mareike74

Du bist das klassische Beispiel für das   Wunschklientel  der Nutzlosbranche.
 Anstatt  sich zu informieren, zitterst du vor Angst. 

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal nicht erlaubt. Wenn dir  die Infos nicht 
weiter helfen > Verbraucherzentrale  ( oder Anwalt)


----------



## drachen08 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wie wir wissen, besteht kein Grund zur Panik. 
Drohungen solcher Art - sind hinreichend bekannt, aber Papier ist geduldig und für Mails gibt es einen großen Mülleimer.


----------



## Klaus-Peter Neumann (5 März 2009)

*AW: open*

Ich habe an den Rechtsanwalt ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt.
Im Internet kann man Musterbriefe runterladen (Mahnung-Mahnbescheid) usw.
Und damit habe ich reagiert und  nun warte ich einfach ab. Drohungen können mich nicht
beeindrucken.
Klaus-Peter Neumann


----------



## Immo (5 März 2009)

*AW: open*



Klaus-Peter Neumann schrieb:


> Ich habe an den Rechtsanwalt ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt.
> Im Internet kann man Musterbriefe runterladen (Mahnung-Mahnbescheid) usw.


Warum  teilst du uns  mit, was in völligem Widerspruch zu den Ratschlägen der Experten hier  inclusive der VZ steht?

PS: rausgeschmissenes Geld für das Porto.


----------



## drachen08 (5 März 2009)

*AW: open*



Immo schrieb:


> Warum  teilst du uns  mit, was in völligem Widerspruch zu den Ratschlägen der Experten hier  inclusive der VZ steht?
> PS: rausgeschmissenes Geld für das Porto.



Kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, warum ein Schreiben an Anwalt geschickt wurde, wo Threads genügend Hinweis aufweisen.


----------



## dakota56 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



webwatcher schrieb:


> wer unbedingt ein weiteres me-too Posting oder Danksagung zum Thema opendownload posten will,
> kann das hier tun.  Sollte jemand eine absolut neue Frage haben oder etwas völlig neues zum Thema
> beitragen können, wird der Haupthread wieder geöffnet,  vorher nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo.

Ob das nun wieder aufgewärmt ist oder nicht vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich jedenfalls bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, den "Absenden-Button" auf der vermaledeiten Opendownload-Site nicht geklickt zu haben. Vielmehr habe ich das Formular zwar ausgefüllt, dann aber, als ich gesehen habe, das ein Absenden mit Kosten verbunden wäre, sofort den Browser geschlossen und den Cache geleert. Trotzdem folgte die obligatorische Rechnung von Content Services über 96,- Euro auf dem Fuß. Hat jemand schon ähnliches erlebt? Es soll ja möglich sein, Formulare ohne "Submit-Button" trotzdem zu senden (J-Script o.ä.).


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Auch das ist nicht neu. Immer wieder berichten User ähnliches. Es ist aber einerseits nur schwer nachzuvollziehen und anderseits auch ziemlich egal ob tatsächliche oder mit phishingähnlichen  Tricks ergaunerte Daten zur Abkassierung eingesetzt werden. An der Unrechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen ändert sich dadurch nichts.


----------



## dakota56 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, und sorry,

ich bin neu hier und habe wohl beim ersten Versuch die falsche Art zu antworten, bzw. eine neue Frage zu stellen gewählt. Ich hoffe, man verzeiht mir. Hier nochmals mein Versuch.

Ob das nun wieder aufgewärmt ist oder nicht vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich jedenfalls bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, den "Absenden-Button" auf der vermaledeiten Opendownload-Site nicht geklickt zu haben. Vielmehr habe ich das Formular zwar ausgefüllt, dann aber, als ich gesehen habe, das ein Absenden mit Kosten verbunden wäre, sofort den Browser geschlossen und den Cache geleert. Trotzdem folgte die obligatorische Rechnung von Content Services über 96,- Euro auf dem Fuß. 

Es soll ja möglich sein, Formulare ohne "Submit-Button" trotzdem zu senden (bzw. das Senden der Daten per Script auch ohne Betätigen des submitt-Buttons zu erzwingen). Wenn dies vom Site-Betreiber so gewollt ist, würde ich dies laienhaft als vollzogenen (Daten-)Betrug ansehen.

Hat jemand schon Ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## kuma (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wieviel angst diese "Geschäftemacher" verbreiten!
Ich muss zugeben, als ich die erste Rechnung erhalten habe, war ich auch ziemlich von der Rolle und hätte fast bezahlt!
Aber wenn man div. Informationen zu diesem Thema im Internet und vor allem auf dieser homepage liest, dann sollte das doch nicht mehr notwendig sein -aber ich glaube fast, dass es sogar leute gibt, die trotz dieser Informationen bezahlen - unglaublich, aber die Betreiber solcher Nutzlosseiten, wissen genau, was sie machen müssen um zu "ihrem" Geld zu kommen! 
[......]

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Technisch möglich ist sowas durchaus, und wirklich wundern würde es mich auch nicht wirklich. Allerdings ist sowas schwer nachweisbar.

Man beachte jedoch: im Streitfall ist der "Anbieter" in der Beweispflicht dahingehend, dass tatsächlich eine sogenannte "Willenserklärung" abgegeben wurde und damit ein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.

Anhand der gegebenen Umstände sicherlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Daher werden die auch nicht vor Gericht gehen. Und das ist alles, worauf es ankommt.


----------



## dakota56 (5 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Danke webwatcher und Antiscammer. Ich hatte ohnehin nicht vor, zu bezahlen. Nachdem aber jetzt meine Mutmaßung quasi bestätigt wurde, nämlich dass diese "pfiffigen" Betreiber solcher Web Sites offenbar auch vor diesen illegalen Methoden zur Erlangung von persönlichen Daten nicht zurückschrecken, sehe ich deren weiteren Drohungen noch gelassener entgegen.

Danke nochmals und Ciao!


> Man empfindet es oft als ungerecht, daß Menschen, die Stroh im Kopf haben, auch noch Geld wie Heu besitzen.
> von: _Gerhard Uhlenbruck_​


----------



## wop67 (7 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

Hallo,
bin neuer Geschädigter. Werde natürlich nicht zahlen und kann nur alle auffordern ebenfalls nicht klein bei zu geben. Wenn niemand die unberechtigten Forderungen zahlt, löst sich das Problem relativ kfr. wirtschaftlich, d.h. denen geht die Luft aus, da sie ja viel Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen, um die Dinge voran zu treiben.
VG WP


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



wop67 schrieb:


> Wenn niemand die unberechtigten Forderungen zahlt, löst sich das Problem relativ kfr. wirtschaftlich


Ein Wunschtraum, den wir schon seit dreieinhalb Jahren haben. So lange gibt es diese  unseriöse  Geschäftemacherei.
Da es aber ständig neue Tricks und neue User im WWW gibt, werden  die Konten  der Nutzlosbetreiber 
 nach wie vor von 10-30 % der Betroffenen gefüllt werden.


----------



## kuma (7 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

dann wirds wohl noch einige jahre dauern, bis solche anbieter wieder von der bildfläche verschwinden?!? und die tricks werden bestimmt immer ausgefeilter, denn es ist ja jetzt schon so, dass man selbst bei sehr guter beratung (z.B. durch diese Homepage) zumindest teilweise glaubt, was die einem schreiben!
So wunderbar die Möglichkeiten des www für Informationsbeschaffung etc. sind so "wunderbar" sind leider auch die Möglichkeiten für Betrüger!!

LG


----------



## JochenS (7 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload einmal bezahlt*

Hi,
ich habe auch bezahlt und würde gerne wissen, wie ich mit der nächstvollgenden Rechnung umgehen muß. Hier im Forum finde ich darauf keine direkte Antwort. Oder tritt das schon unter den Punkt "Rechtsberatung". Bitte um Weiterhilfe


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload einmal bezahlt*



JochenS schrieb:


> ich habe auch bezahlt und würde gerne wissen, wie ich mit der nächstvollgenden Rechnung umgehen muß. Hier im Forum finde ich darauf keine direkte Antwort.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


JochenS schrieb:


> Oder tritt das schon unter den Punkt "Rechtsberatung".


ja


----------



## Abzug86 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

durch die ellenlangen Threads zum Thema "Opendownload" weiß ich nun, dass ich keine Angst bzgl. der 96 EUR haben muss.... jedoch ist mir eine andere Sache dazu nicht 100%ig klar, auch über die Suchfunktion hab ich leider nichts gefunden, und PN's kann ich seltsamerweise keine verschicken 

Bei der Registrierung habe ich bewusst FALSCHE DATEN angegeben, da ich dachte es handle sich nur um irgend einen Newsletter....

Kann der Anbieter mich nun (wie angekündigt) tatsächlich wegen Betrug drankriegen? Über die Logik des Betrugsvorwurf eines [.......] bin ich mir bewusst rolleyes, trotzdem würde mir ein großer Stein vom Herzen fallen, wenn ich mir auch diesbezüglich keine Gedanken mehr machen müsste....

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Kann der Anbieter mich nun (wie angekündigt) tatsächlich wegen Betrug drankriegen? Über die Logik des Betrugsvorwurf eines [ edit] bin ich mir bewusst rolleyes, trotzdem würde mir ein großer Stein vom Herzen fallen, wenn ich mir auch diesbezüglich keine Gedanken mehr machen müsste....


Bei  einem  kostenlosen  Angebot  kann keine betrügerische Handlung unterstellt werden. 
Die Kostenpflichtigkeit verstecken sie mit allen Tricks der Nutzlosbranche. Aber das wissen die Knaben auch.
 Gehört zum Drohkasperlerepertoire.


----------



## Abzug86 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

OK alles klar..... und wie sieht es mit meinem direkt nach Registrierung (noch vor dem Erhalt der Rechnung) zugesandten *Widerruf *aus? Kann man mir damit irgendwie vorwerfen, ich hätte dem Vertrag zustimmt (da man ihn ja sonst auch nicht widerrufen kann)?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wie sollte aus einem * nein* ein *ja* konstruiert  werden?


----------



## Abzug86 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Aus der Sicht, dass mir durch meinen Widerruf unterstellt werden könnte, dass ich von der Kostenpflichtigkeit wusste.... "ansonsten würde ich ja nicht widerrufen".

Ich sehe das zwar auch nicht so, jedoch wurde mir das in einem anderen Forum zum Thema Recht (e-recht24) so mitgeteilt.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hier ist Computerbetrug.de was andere Foren schreiben, ist deren Bier 
deutlicher werde ich nicht dazu


----------



## Abzug86 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Yo verstanden.

Also könnte man abschließend sagen, dass ich durch den Widerruf wohl keine rechtlichen Folgen zu befürchten habe, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Schreibseln oder nicht: Beides lehrt die Erfahrung ist ziemlich egal.

Es gibt keinen einzigen Fall seit dem Beginn der Nutzlosabzocke vor dreieinhalb Jahren,
bei der jemand gerichtlich zur Zahlung verdonnert worden wäre, weil er dem Mahnmüll
nicht widersprochen hätte. Es gibt überhaupt niemanden, der zur Zahlung
verurteilt worden ist.

Wem das Beruhigung verschafft, soll es machen. Wir sagen nicht, es nicht zu tun,
sondern dass es schlicht nichts bringt

Im seriösen Geschäftsleben sieht es etwas anders aus.
Dort werden aber auch keine Preisversteckspiele und Nebelwerferaktionen veranstaltet


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht, dass mir durch meinen Widerruf unterstellt werden könnte, dass ich von der Kostenpflichtigkeit wusste.... "ansonsten würde ich ja nicht widerrufen".
> 
> Ich sehe das zwar auch nicht so, jedoch wurde mir das in einem anderen Forum zum Thema Recht (e-recht24) so mitgeteilt.


Dann fragen Sie doch die Leute bei e-recht24, wenn Ihnen deren Informationen "besser" erscheinen. Wobei "Supermoderator" kein Qualitätsmerkmal für Rechtsrichtigkeit darstellt ...

Hier wird jene Meinung keine fundierten Wurzeln schlagen können ...

Überhaupt: Die Kostenpflicht ist mitnichten das einzige Motiv für einen Widerruf, Datenschutz, Antispamming etc - mir fällt da einiges ein ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Dann fragen Sie doch die Leute bei e-recht24, wenn Ihnen deren Informationen "besser" erscheinen.


Psst , sei lieb, er hat ja schon verstanden


----------



## Abzug86 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ KatzenHai



> Dann fragen Sie doch die Leute bei e-recht24, wenn Ihnen deren Informationen "besser" erscheinen.


 
Schlecht gelaunt?
1. Hab ich die bereits gefragt
2. Wenn deren Info's mir besser erscheinen würde, würde ich jetzt hier nicht nochmal danachfragen.
3. Hab ich dazu bereits erwähnt: 





> Ich sehe das zwar auch nicht so


 
Auf jeden Fall vielen herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe, als ich die Mail inkl. Rechnung bekommen hab hat mich echt der Schlag getroffen, nachdem ich jetzt aber weiß dass die eh nicht damit durchkommen, bin ich erheblich entspannter.... :smile:


----------



## Jazzy90 (9 März 2009)

*opendownload.de*

Hey Leute,

wie ihr euch schon denken könnt bin ich genauso wie ihr auf die seite opendownload.de reingefallen. hab bei der anmeldung auch meine falschen daten angeben nur meine e-mail adresse. hate heute morgen den entschluss gefasst die 96 euro zu zahlen aber wie gesagt habe ich keine bankdaten von denen bekommen und deshalb kan ich auch nichts überweisen. hatte versucht mit denen kontakt aufzunehmen aber vergebens, es kam nichts zurück keine antwort am telefon, kein fax zurück und keine antwort auf zig e-mails die ich geschrieben hatte! dann hab ich gemerkt dass i-was nicht stimmt und hab dann gegoogelt und diesen forum gefunden und auch gleich gemerkt dass es ne [........] is! hab mich jetzt auch zwar darüber informiert was ich machen kann...hier stht zwar drin dass man die mahnung, vorausgesetzt es kommt eine, innerhalb 2 wochen widerrufen muss und man dann somit ausm spiel is...aber da ich ja eine falsche anschrift angegeben habe, wird wahrscheinlich keine mahnung kommen...was soll ich jezt tun? ohne mahnung kein widerruf! können die meine IP-Adresse rausfinden? 

würde mich um schnelle antwort freuen! 

Liebe grüße Jessy


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jazzy90 schrieb:


> würde mich um schnelle antwort freuen!


*1. nichts. 
2. kaum.*

Schneller geht nicht.


Wenn du's genau willst - oben auf der Site hier stehe jede Menge Links - lies da mal ein wenig, dann wird dir einiges klar.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jazzy90 schrieb:


> können die meine IP-Adresse rausfinden?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Jazzy90 (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> *1. nichts.
> 2. kaum.*
> 
> Schneller geht nicht.
> ...




schneller geht es tatsache nicht XD bin froh wenn ich endlich mal weiß was ich tun soll und ob ich ÜBERHAUPT was tun soll! aber weißte die links hab ich schon durchgelesen und keine antwort auf die frage bekommen, was meine anschrift angeht und somit der widerruf nicht eingereicht werden kann...! was solll ich tun?


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Jazzy90 schrieb:


> , was meine anschrift angeht und somit der widerruf nicht eingereicht werden kann...! was solll ich tun?


Die Infos sind ausreichend die Frage  selber zu beantworten. Hast du dir wirklich alles durchgelesen?   z.B das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## nevejam (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, tröstet euch selbst mir als ausgesprochen mißtrauischer Mensch ist es
gelungen von software-loads.net herreingelegt zu werden. Wollte vom Firefox
den Flashplayer runterladen, hab das auch gemacht. Von Kosten war da noch keine Rede. Hab falschen Namen angegeben und natürlich falsche Adresse. das war Freitag den6.3.2009. Am Sonntag den 8.3.2009 hatte ich schon die Rechnung in meinem Postfach, 89 Euronen.:wall:
Allerdins der Clou war das ich ein anderes Postfach bei GMX mit dem gleichen Namen habe. Seh heute mal rein ob was drin ist da hatte ich dort ebnfalls eine Rechnung über 89 EUronen. Soll also gleich zweimal zahlen für etwas das ich eigendlich kostenlos bekommen kann. Hab mich dann bei Mozilla beschwert viel genutzt hats nicht. Egal hab dem Betreiber eine E-Mail geschickt in der ich ihm mitteilte das Strafantrag gestellt wird. Eins wird er jedenfalls nicht von mir bekomen Geld.:scherzkeks::sun:


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



nevejam schrieb:


> . Wollte vom Firefox
> den Flashplayer runterladen, hab das auch gemacht. Von Kosten war da noch keine Rede.


garantiert nicht von Mozilla/Firefox sondern von einem  Werbelink bei  Google 

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Scarly (10 März 2009)

*Falsche daten unter 14, Mahnung ignorieren?*

Hallo, auch ich bin auf Opendownload reingefallen. Als die mail in meinem briefkasten lag hab ich erst mal große augen gemacht...
Nunja, durchs recherchieren bin ich drauf gestoßen dass die [...] sind (hab ich mir schon gedacht).
Ich hab irgend eine postleihzahl und ort und straße in der schweiz angegeben. name stimmt, und email auch. Mein alter hab ich mit Jahrgang 64 angegeben.
Meine eltern wissen nichts davon, und eigentlich möcht ich ihnen auch nichts davon erzählen!
da ich aber in der 10. klasse gymnasium bin, weiss ich, dass man mit einem alter unter 14 überhaupt nicht vertragsmündig bzw. Strafbar ist.
könnte ich dann diese mahnungen ignorieren, da ich unter 14 (genau 13 jahre alt) bin?
Und da meine eltern nichts von einem vertrag wissen, haben sie auch nicht zugestimmt -  könnte mir überhaupt irgend jemand irgendetwas abknöpfen?

Nein, ich will es nicht wissen, um mich bei der nächsten seite wieder falsch anzumelden und miene geschäfte so abzuschließen... Grundsätzlich halte ich mich von downloads, die etwas kosten, fern. Nur leider hab ichs hier übersehen...
Aber sowas erleichtert, wenn man erfährt, wieviele opendownload - opfer es gibt `_´

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

lg

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (10 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Urteil: Minderjährige müssen Abonnement im Internet nicht zahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2009)

*AW: Falsche daten unter 14, Mahnung ignorieren?*



Scarly schrieb:


> . Grundsätzlich halte ich mich von downloads, die etwas kosten, fern. Nur leider hab ichs hier übersehen..


ausnahmslos jeder, der auf diese Seite reinfällt, hat es übersehen und  das ist
 auch so gewollt: 

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

opendownload ist mit Abstand die "creativste" Abzockseite,  die  wie ein 
Chamäleon in ständig  neuen Verkleidungen in der Google Werbung als 
Pseudotreffer auftaucht. Meist sogar 2-3 gleichzeitig


----------



## Scarly (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

nun ja, eig wollt ich ja was übers rechtliche wissen...


----------



## blowfish (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Scarly
Ich muss dich mal ganz dumm fragen, bist du mit 3 Jahren schon zur Schule gekommen?


----------



## supertome (11 März 2009)

*Reinfall auf opendownload.de*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wie viele hier bin ebenfalls auf opendownload reingefallen.  Habe mich gestern mit falschem Namen registriert und heute bereits eine Rechnung über 96€ bekommen.

Hier das Email von opendownload.de:

_[ bis zum Überdruss bekannter Emaildrohmüll gelöscht ]
_
Ich wollte heute der Rechnung widersprechen kann jedoch an diese Emailadresse ([email protected]) keine Email senden. Die Emails bleiben einfach im Postausgang liegen. Andere Emails funktionieren aber ohne probleme. Soll ich einen Brief an die Fa. Content Services Ltd. Schreiben oder soll ich garnichts machen? Vielleicht zur info ich bin aus Österreich. Ich mache mir auch bei der IP-Adresse sorgen (siehe email von opendownload.de) weil das richtige provider ist der in dieser Email steht!?.
Ich habe auch schon im ein wenig internet recherchiert aber mein Problem ist, das ich an die o.g. Emailadresse keine nachrichten senden kann. Weiters wird auf eine Seite verwiesen mit der ich kontakt aufnehmen kann (w*w.support-online-center.com)!!!???

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Danke & LG
supertome


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

1. im Thread  stehen zigmal die gleichen Fragen  und  Antworten
2. Oben auf der Seite stehen dier Links zu den allgemeingültigen Infos 
3.





> Ich mache mir auch bei der IP-Adresse sorgen


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
4. 





> Soll ich einen Brief an die Fa. Content Services Ltd. Schreiben oder soll ich garnichts machen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## kuma (11 März 2009)

*AW: Reinfall auf opendownload.de*



supertome schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern mit falschem Namen registriert und heute bereits eine Rechnung über 96€ bekommen.
> 
> Soll ich einen Brief an die Fa. Content Services Ltd. Schreiben oder soll ich garnichts machen?
> supertome


 

die haben also deinen namen nicht - dabei würd ich es auch belassen oder willst du denen die Datenbank verfeinern?? aber auch zu diesem Thema findest du genug hier - besonders empfehlenswert sind auch die videos!!

LG


----------



## Frankthetank87 (11 März 2009)

*Anmeldungskosten/Vertrag deutlich sichtbar*

Guten Tag,
eben habe ich eine Rechung von opendownload bekommen von 138€.
Ich habe zuerst auf eurer Seite hier alles durchgelesen und bin dann auf opendownloads.de gegangen um mir die anmeldung anzuschauen.
Dort habe ich mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass neben der Anmeldung dick und fett die Kosten und der Vertrag stehen. 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern mich irgendwann mal dort angemeldet zu haben(geschweige mit richtigem Namen und Addresse^^) und ich würde mich nie irgendwo anmelden wo die Kosten so hoch sind.
Daraus schlussfolgere ich das opendownloads erst vor kurzem das geändert haben oder mich willkürlich ausgewählt haben....( was ich nicht glaube).
Wie würde das aussehen  wenn sich mein erster Verdacht bestätigt?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Frankthetank87 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldungskosten/Vertag deutlich sichtbar*

edit... ich würde mich nie auf kostenpflichtigen Internetseiten anmelden.
Habe ich oben falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.


----------



## wahlhesse (11 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldungskosten/Vertag deutlich sichtbar*

Im Ernst, niemand würde sich dort freiwillig anmelden, wenn man sofort klar sehen würde, das es etwas kostet. Daher wird mit Tricks gearbeitet, damit man den Hinweis übersieht.

Schau mal hier: YouTube - Webseiten in Granit gemeisselt? Niemals!

Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeisselt


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldungskosten/Vertag deutlich sichtbar*



Frankthetank87 schrieb:


> Daraus schlussfolgere ich das opendownloads erst vor kurzem das geändert haben oder mich willkürlich ausgewählt haben....(


jeder der hier Betroffenen  ist "willkürlich"  ausgewählt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Frankthetank87 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Anmeldungskosten/Vertrag deutlich sichtbar*

Ok danke für die schnellen antworten.
Nachdem ich viele Beiträge hier gelesen habe, waren meine Sorge bis auf die obengestellte weg. Die ist jetzt auch verschwunden.
Das mit den Webseiten in "granit gemeißelt" habe ich gewusst, aber vllt ( eigentlich sicher..) hat jmd auch so  etwas nach der ersten Rechnung  bemerkt. Eigentlich habe ich gerade eine Mahnung bekommen da ich die Rechnung, die mir zugeschickt wurde, nicht bezahlt habe, wobei ich noch vergeblich auf die Rechnung warte.
ok dann warte ich jetzt mal mit "Freude" auf die nächsten Drohungen=)
Besten dank.


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW:  opendownload.de ( me too Postings )*

Zur Einstimmung:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## supertome (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe gerade der Rechnung und dem angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag widersprochen. Ich habe darauf dieses Email erhalten:

Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.

Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite 
[noparse]http://www.support-online-center.com.[/noparse] Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.

Über das Kontaktformular können wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür
Verständnis, dass Anfragen direkt an die Mailadresse nicht zugestellt werden können. 

Ihr Support-Team

Content Services Ltd.
Mundenheimer Straße 70
68219 Mannheim

Telefon : +49-1805-88204486 (0,14 €/min)*
Telefax : +49-1805-88204487 (0,14 €/min)*
(Montag bis Freitag / 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr)
*aus dem deutschen Festnetz, gegebenenfalls abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Oder sollte ich jetzt gar nichts mehr machen? :wall:

Danke für eure Hilfe!
LG


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



supertome schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen? Oder sollte ich jetzt gar nichts mehr machen? :wall:



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Scarly (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Hallo Scarly
> Ich muss dich mal ganz dumm fragen, bist du mit 3 Jahren schon zur Schule gekommen?



nein, mit 5 eingeschult und die 2. klasse übersprungen..

aber, soll ich das jetzt ignorieren oder abwarten?


----------



## Elitetomate (11 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe schon auf die Rechnung von Opendownloads reagiert und einen Teil bezahlt  (leider) und bin danach erst auf die Seite gestoßen.
Was soll ich jetzt machen ?
Muss ich überhaupt kündigen?


----------



## Michael24 (12 März 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige Betreiber opendownload*

Hallo Spiky,

Da bin ich aber erschüttert, daß das Verfahren gegen Content Services seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim eingestellt ist. Ich habe auch Strafanzeige gestellt, aber noch keine Antwort diesbezüglich bekommen. 
Als ich auf den Button Anmelden geklickt habe ich diesen Text nicht gesehen, genau wie Tausend andere die KEINEN Vertrag mit den Leuten haben wollten. Ich habe meine Strafanzeige damit begründet, daß mein Widerspruch ignoriert wurde, obwohl die per email die Empfangsbestätigung (Kopie meines Widerspruchs) von deren "Supportcenters" bekommen habe. Das auf Widerspruch nicht eingegangen wurde schließe ich daraus dass ich jetzt Post vom Staranwalt O.T. bekomme.

Hat sich bei Dir die Staatsanwaltschaft nochmal gemeldet? 

Schönen Gruß
Micha


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Eiine Strafanzeige ist Strafrecht und  die Forderungen, die über  O.T laufen, sind  Zivilrecht.

Dazwischen besteht überhaupt keine Verbindung. Immer wieder wird hier der 
Fehler gemacht, Strafrecht und  Zivilrecht in einen Topf zu schmeissen und  
kräftig umzurühren.

Wie man mit den Schwachsinnsforderungen umgeht, wird  in den Ratgeberpostings 
(Links oben auf der Seite ) und den Videos von katzenjens erklärt


----------



## Michael24 (12 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Eiine Strafanzeige ist Strafrecht und  die Forderungen, die über  O.T laufen, sind  Zivilrecht.



Sorry webwatcher, ich wollte den Inhalt meiner Strafanzeige hier nicht zum Thema machen. Wie Du schon richtig gemerkt hast, habe ich eine Strafanzeige gegenüber der Content Services Ltd. gemacht und nicht gegenüber der Forderung seitens von O.T. 

Diesem Forum und auch den Beiträgen bin ich sehr dankbar, denn jetzt weiß ich wie ich mich gegenüber den "Schwachsinnsforderungen" zu verhalten habe. 

Der Sinn meines Postings war es auf Spiky´s Beitrag vom 20 ten Februar zu Antworten, da ich gerne mehr dazu wissen wollte und ob sich den nun endlich die Staatsanwaltschaft gemeldet hat, nachdem die Kripo ihm nicht viel Mut gemacht hat.




spiky schrieb:


> Die kripo mannheim hat mir nicht viel mut gemacht, da bisher alle strafverfahren eingestellt wurden, da neben der anmeldung die anfallenden kosten stehen.



Über weitere konstruktive Antworten freue ich mich jederzeit! 
Schönen Gruß
Micha


----------



## Laura (12 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte mich einreihen in der Riege der betroffenen.
Ich habe letzte Woche eine Mahnung vom Anwalt bekommen, ich soll jetzt 138 € zahlen. Es hat mich beruhigt zu sehen, dass es ganz viele betroffene gibt. Ich werde dies jetzt aussitzen und abwarten was passiert, ich werde auf keinen Fall zahlen( die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle)!!!
Liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Laura schrieb:


> Es hat mich beruhigt zu sehen, dass es ganz viele betroffene gibt.


So viele wie du dir kaum vorstellen kannst. Vermutlich mehrere  hundertausend.
Der Haupthread ist bisher fast 600000 Mal aufgerufen worden 


Laura schrieb:


> Ich werde dies jetzt aussitzen und abwarten was passiert, ich werde auf keinen Fall zahlen


Ich wage nicht dir zu widersprechen


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Content Services Ltd., Mannheim
> www.opendownload.de Kostenfallen im Internet - Verfahren des vzbv
> ....
> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde wegen unangemessener Benachteiligung der Verbraucher durch AGB sowie fehlender Endpreisangabe abgemahnt. Zudem wurde ein Verfahren wegen der Beeinträchtigung der Entscheidungsfreiheit von Verbrauchern eingeleitet, da in den Rechnungen behauptet wird, die falsche Angabe des Geburtsdatums stelle ein Betrugsdelikt dar.
> Die Abgabe der geforderten Unterlassungserklärungen wurde verweigert. Unterlassungsklage in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Laura (13 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> So viele wie du dir kaum vorstellen kannst. Vermutlich mehrere hundertausend.
> Der Haupthread ist bisher fast 600000 Mal aufgerufen worden
> 
> Ich wage nicht dir zu widersprechen


 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort:-D

liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## Kamikazi (13 März 2009)

*Brauche Hilfe bitte melden*

ich hab ne Drohung bekommen vom Rechtsanwalt das ich Geld einzahlen soll , sonst gehts vor Gericht .
aber es am nie eine Mahnung oder so nur halt dieser eine Brief vom Rechtsanwalt.
die wollen 96 euro und noch mal 42 wegen der Mahnung haben die aber niemals ankam.
die Seite heisst : opendownload.de und von der geht das ganze aus .
was soll ich nun tun?

bitte um viele Ratschläge

BBG Kamikazi


----------



## SEP (13 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hier lesen,

entspannen,

was Schönes unternehmen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bitte melden*



Kamikazi schrieb:


> bitte um viele Ratschläge


Eigentlich gibts hier nur einen Ratschlag: Alles im Thread lesen, verstehen und dann entsprechend handeln! 

Diese seltsame Briefkastenfirma verhält sich wie die Hunde im Sprichwort:
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht. Die wollen nur spielen.

Das muss jetzt aber reichen!


----------



## bernhard (13 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Eine Seite reicht. Alles wiederholt sich permanent.


----------



## Sprachlos (14 März 2009)

*opendownload*

Da bin ich wohl in guter Gesellschaft! Denn ich bin am 09.03.2009 beim Versuch einen "flashplayer" herunterzuladen, dummerweise auf die Seite von "opendownload" geraten und hereingefallen. Ich habe meine richtige Adresse eingegeben. Bereits nach 2 Tagen habe ich eine Online Rechnung über 96€ erhalten. Natürlich war ich geschockt, aber ich habe darauf sofort widersprochen, denn das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch erlaubt es binnen 2 Wochen von einem Vertrag -falls der überhaupt zustande gekommen ist - zurückzutreten. Das Häkchen - Verzicht auf mein Widerspruchsrecht - widerspricht jeglicher seriöser Geschäftspraxis. Natürlich werde ich trotz meines Widerrufes unerwünschte Post bekommen, aber ich bleibe erst mal ruhig und warte bis - falls das Eintritt - ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben kommt. 

Wenn jemand den Schriftverkehr sehen möchte, kann ich den in diesem Forum veröffentlichen. Allerdings muß ich erst bei "Computerbertug" nachfragen ob ich das machen darf. Ich muss auch erst mal prüfen ob ich eine Anlage einstellen kann und darf.
Na denn, bis auf Weiteres.:roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (14 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Es ist daher ziemlich sicher auch nicht notwendig, den Schriftverkehr hier zu posten. Denn dabei handelt es sich um immer dieselben automatisierten Standardbriefe, die uns hier seit über 3 Jahren seitens verschiedener Banden schon sattsam bekannt sind. Du bist nur einer von vielen hunderttausenden, die auf diese Masche reingefallen sind.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## agony (14 März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bitte melden*



Kamikazi schrieb:


> ich hab ne Drohung bekommen vom Rechtsanwalt ....
> aber es kam nie eine Mahnung oder so


 
Habe ich auch vor 5 Monaten bekommen.. sogar ohne vorher
eine Rechnung gekriegt zu haben. Seit dem (leider?!) gar nichts 
mehr, ..ist äußerst langweilig dieser Verein :sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Sprachlos schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den Schriftverkehr sehen möchte, kann ich den in diesem Forum veröffentlichen.


Ist nicht erforderlich!
Die dümmlichen Antworten des opendownload-Mailresponders wurde bereits in allen einschlägig bekannten Foren zur Genüge veröffentlicht.


----------



## rolf48 (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Oh je,
auch mich hats jetzt erwischt. Eigentlich weiß ich nicht wie mir das passieren konnte. Hab nach einen kostenlosen Programm gesucht. Und dann wie hier beschrieben für eine wie ich meinte kostenlose Registrierung falsche Daten eingegeben. Das einzige was richtig war ist meine Emailadresse. Hab aber nicht mal Zeit gefunden den Zugang zu bestätigen. Und als ich gestern meine Emails scheckte, waren da 2Emails von Download.de. Eins davon war eine Rechnung. das 2. die Zugangsfreischaltung, die ich natürlich nicht vornahm.
Hab gleich in Google nachgesehen und hier rausgefunden was es mit Opendownload.de auf sich hat.
Danke erstmal für die ganzen beruhigenden Infos,
rolf48


----------



## A n n a (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage ich denke das passt & ich wollte jez nicht die ganzen andern seiten durchsuchen .. um zu guggen ob es die frage schon gibt & ob sie beantwortet wurde

ich habe ein problem.. also 
opendownload.de izt das nun illegal oder nicht?

&& noch etwas also. ich habe jetzt die letzte mahnung zur bezahlung von 63 euro bekommen 3euro mehr wegen der frist oder so ich meine ich bin 13 ich kenne  mich damit nicht so gut aus 

& ich kann meinen eltern das nicht sagen die bringen mich & wenn die seite illegal wäre oder izt dann muss ich doch den betrag nicht bezahlen ich meine ich habe das nicht gelesen mit den 60 euro oda ?

ich weiß das klingt ein bisschen dumm ich hoffe trotzdem ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



A n n a schrieb:


> & ich wollte jez nicht die ganzen andern seiten durchsuchen .. um zu guggen ob es die frage schon gibt & ob sie beantwortet wurde


Es reicht, wenn du die Infos liest. Links oben auf der Seite . 


A n n a schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem.. also
> opendownload.de izt das nun illegal oder nicht?


Wenn du die Infos liest, erübrigt sich die Frage 


A n n a schrieb:


> & ich kann meinen eltern das nicht sagen


Wie alt bist du ? 

PS: Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## kuma (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



A n n a schrieb:


> ich meine ich habe das nicht gelesen mit den 60 euro oda ?


 

Da hast du wohl einen Sonderpreis bekommen 
Normalerweise verlangen die EUR 96,-- und dann kommen die EUR 3,-- Mahngebühr dazu!
Naja - vielleicht haben die ja jetzte eine kundenfreundlichere Preisgestaltung :-p:-p

LG


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Kinder zahlen die Hälfte :scherzkeks:


----------



## gasinator (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo alle zusammen
ich bin am 29.1.09 opfer von opendownload.de geworden. habe eine falsche adresse und falsche angaben zu meiner erson und alter angegeben. es kam ein mahnbescheid den ich aus angst LEIDER bezahlt ( ich idiot)habe. jetz meine frage an euch
was passiert wenn ich die zweite rechnung ignoriere und ist es vllt. möglich das geld wieder zu bekommen?
würde mich über antworten freuen


----------



## webwatcher (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gasinator schrieb:


> es kam ein mahnbescheid den ich aus angst LEIDER bezahlt ( ich idiot)habe.


Eine Mahnung oder ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid? Kann es kaum gewesen sein, wenn die Adresse falsch ist.

>>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



gasinator schrieb:


> was passiert wenn ich die zweite rechnung ignoriere


Außer Mahnmüll nichts
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



gasinator schrieb:


> und ist es vllt. möglich das geld wieder zu bekommen?


Schreib es als Lehrgeld ab


----------



## A n n a (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

yah ist oke

ich habe eben Panik bekommen .. ich warte jetz ab .


----------



## gasinator (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

es war eine mahnung per e-mail und kein mahnbescheid, entschuldigung für die falsch information


----------



## gasinator (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

was is eigentlich wenn man eine kündigung den anbietern per mail geschickt hat?


----------



## sascha (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gasinator schrieb:


> was is eigentlich wenn man eine kündigung den anbietern per mail geschickt hat?



Dann hast du Abzockern deine realen Daten in den Rachen geschmissen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## gasinator (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Aber wenn man per e-mail antwortet ham die doch auch nich mehr angaben wie davor weil die e-mail adresse haben die ja von der anmeldung schon und deshalb haben die ja nicht mehr infos?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was du den Mailrobots schreibst, ist ziemlich wurscht. Das wird eh nicht gelesen.
Wenn sie deine echte Adresse nicht haben, werden sie nicht bekommen, es sei denn,
 du lieferst  sie ihnen selber, was nicht sinnvoll wäre.

Ob das überhaupt Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften  mit Nutzzlosseitenanbietern zu schließen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## g.sepp (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

g.sepp
Bitte kannst du mir helfen? Komme aus Österreich und habe mich auch dummerweise bei opendowload.de angemeldet. Wollte nur mein Bit Torrent aktualisieren,da die Meldung kam es ist eine Aktualisierung vorhanden. Nach 2 Tagen bekam ich schon eine Rechnung von 96€ nachdem ich die Frist verstreichen lies kam vor 2 Tagen die Mahnung.
Was soll ich machen oder tun. Wer kann mir helfen?
Bitte um Antwort. Danke.


----------



## crazy_biker (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bei mir ist es heute so richtig dick reingekommen. Habe wie alle anderen das kleingedruckte nicht gesehen und blöderweise meine richtige Adresse angegeben. Nun habe ich von einem Anwalt einen Brief in die Schweiz geschickt bekommen.

Ich werde aber nicht darauf reagieren und ich denke mal das da auch nichts mehr kommen wird. Ansonsten werde ich mich mit dem Verbraucherschutz aus der Schweiz und Deutschland in Verbindung setzten.


----------



## bernhard (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Zum Kasperle-Theater gehören auch die Angstrollen "Inkasso" und "Rechtsanwalt". Die sind aber auch nur Puppenspieler.


----------



## Toxie (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich habe Samstag auch ein Schreiben vom Tanker bekommen. 
Mein Anwalt sagte auch ignorieren, wobei ein anderer sagte, ich sollte Einspruch einlegen. Werde es aber ignorieren und aussitzen. 

Blöd nur, dass meine Tochter sich mit den Daten meiner Frau (Autoeinfügen bei Firefox) bei opendownload. registriert hat, beim abschicken aber gemerkt hat, dass sie "scheiße" gebaut hat, weshalb der Regi.-Link direkt in den Papierkorb wanderte. 

Wir haben der Firma dann mitgeteilt, dass wir uns dort niemals angemeldet haben. Wir haben nichts von unserer Tochter geschrieben, geht denen ja auch nen Scheißdreck an, oder? 

Wenn man hört das mehr als 60.000 Menschen auf diesen [...] reinfallen, warum mit dennen noch groß rede. Im Nachhinein ärgert mich allein schon der erste Widerruf. 

Der Brief kam im übrigen knapp 2 Monate später und weißt auf fällige Rechnungen hin. Wir haben aber keine weiteren Mail von opendownload.de bekommen. Er droht nun, wenn meine Frau nicht zahlt, die Sache vor Gericht zu bringen. 

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen ignorieren, meine RSV sagte einen Brief schreiben, aber ich glaube dann gibt man ihm wieder Futter. Schließlich muss er meiner Frau beweisen dass sie sich dort angemeldet hat, was sie ja nicht hat. Oder war es falsch nicht direkt zu sagen, dass unsere 10jährige!!!! Tochter sich beim Musikvideos anschauen mit einer Freundin den [.......] eingefangen hat? Es geht hier im übrigen um den Flash-Player und da sie wußte dass er kostenlos ist und ich schön öfters von "Original Seiten" mit meinen Daten was kostenlos runtergelanden habe, hat sie es mir einfach nachgemacht, aufgrund unserer Browsereinstellung brauch sie aber keine Namen eintippen, sondern klickt auf das Feld und dann steht dort direkt die Auswahl der Namen. Sprich der Name meiner Frau, unsere Adresse etc. Das hat sie einfach übernommen und mir dann mitgeteilt das sie den Flash-Player aktualisiert. Hab ihr dann 1 Minuten zu später über die Schulter geguckt. :wall:

Also meint ihr weiterhin ignorieren? Ja, oder? Jeder gibt andere Tipps. Wer hat von Euch den schon mehr als einen Brief erhalten? Er droht im ersten Brief mit Gerichtlichen Schritten, was kommt danach bzw. kam es jemals zu einer Vorladung vor Gericht. Mein Anwalt sagte nein... 

Viele Grüße 

Tox. wohnhaft in Deutschland

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Toxie schrieb:


> Er droht nun, ... die Sache vor Gericht zu bringen.


Aus Sicht der Betroffenen keine Drohung, sondern der beste Weg, die Belästigung los zu werden.


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Toxie schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt sagte nein...


Guter Anwalt  :thumb:


----------



## crazy_biker (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was mich am meisten Ärgert, dass ich so blauäugig wahr und das Häckchen gemacht habe. Nun habe ich den Sch..... :wall:

Da ich aber nie eine, erste, Rechnung bekommen habe, ist für mich die Sache mit der abmahnung eh gegessen. Die können mir ja nicht beweisen das ich auf schriftlichem weg eine Rechnung erhalten habe. Die linken sich so selber, wenn die das Gefühl haben, so zu "Ihrem" Geld zu kommen.

Bis die in der Schweiz ein Rechtsverfahren eingeleitet haben, geht es ewig und kostet die ein vielfaches an dem was sie versuchen an mir zu "Verdienen"


----------



## Toxie (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Guter Anwalt  :thumb:



Ich hoffe das war nicht ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Laura (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Zusammen,
hat denn irgendjemand von Euch schon eine 2 Mahnung erhalten?
Meine erste Mahnung liegt jetzt ungefähr 2 Wochen zurück.:sun:


lg Laura


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Toxie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war nicht ironisch gemeint.


Nicht im mindesten.


----------



## Ulle (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Tja... wieder einer mehr... die sind echt gut von Opendownload.
Hat man da nicht als Gemeinschaft der Geschädigten die Möglichkeit, gemeinsam irgendwie zu klagen? Sammelklage gibt's ja wohl nicht in Deutschland. Aber schließlich müssen wir doch zu unserem Recht kommen.
Oder vielleicht gar - Schnapsidee- auf Schadensersatz klagen, schließlich rege ich mich tierisch auf und muss in ärztliche behandlung... (letzteres war Ironie).
Also: gibt's da Möglichkeiten? Wer würde mitmachen?


----------



## Laura (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

HuHu Zusammen,
mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie weit die gehen, oder schon gegangen sind........
Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass da Awälte mitmachen......
und das es keine Konsequenzen für diese Anwälte gibt.
( mir ist schon klar das es ums Geld geht und diese Anwälte gerne das Geld nehmen, egal von wem und unter welchen Umständen).

lg Laura


----------



## Ulle (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dakota56 schrieb:


> Hallo, und sorry,
> _Fullquote gekürzt, dafür gibt´s den Link_


 
Genau! so war's bei mir auch.... stöhn ... hat vorgegeben, ne 7-zip download-site zu sein.


----------



## Ulle (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Habe auf der Site:
opendownload.de - load2009.com - Content Services Ltd. - Seite 14 - netzwelt.de Forum folgende Angabe gefunden:

Zitat:



> Derzeit läuft ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen [ edit]  (opendownload) bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim. Betroffene sollten sich unter Angabe
> des Aktenzeichens 405 Js 35742/08 an die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim, 68149 Mannheim wenden und ebenso Strafanzeige hinsichtlich aller in Betracht kommender Delikte gegen [ edit] stellen


.

Hat das Sinn, sich da zu melden? Ist das seriös? Wer kann helfen?


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Um mal wieder in aller Deutlichkeit darauf hinzuweisen: Wer hier postet hat sich 
an die  Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten.
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Ulle (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Okay, sorry... seh ich ein. Ich pass da in Zukunft besser auf. Dennoch meine o.g. anfrage? Ist es sinnvoll, sich da zu melden? Ist das seriös?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll, sich da zu melden? Ist das seriös?


Ermittlungverfahren sind immer seriös bzw sollten es sein. Ob sie sinnvoll und 
erfolgversprechend sind,  ist eine ganz andere Frage. Die Erfahrungen der 
Vergangenheit lassen da nicht gerade Optimismus aufkommen.


----------



## infernus (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload oder megadownload*

Hallo,

leider bin ich auch auf opendownload reingefallen. 
Ich habe mich vor kurzem dort angemeldet, um etwas herunterzuladen.
Die Software war natürlich Opensource, also kostenlos.
Dennoch habe ich angeblich einen "rechtskräftigen Vertrag" abgeschlossen.
Ich habe natürlich sofort an deren Support geschrieben über dieses Kontaktformular und dies kam zurück:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> ...



Und heute Morgen kam auch noch diese Mahnung:


> MAHNUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> ...




Ist das Rechtskräftig?
Also sollte ich wirklich alles ignorieren was von denen kommt?


Gruß René


----------



## ALEV (17 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nach einem Brief vom Opendownload.de mit den Drohungen habe ich kalte Füße gekriegt und die Rechnung bezahlt. Kann ich mein Geld zurückbekommen und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload oder megadownload*



infernus schrieb:


> Ist das Rechtskräftig?
> Also sollte ich wirklich alles ignorieren was von denen kommt?



Lies die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) und die Fragen beantworten sich wie von selbst.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



ALEV schrieb:


> Kann ich mein Geld zurückbekommen und wenn ja, wie?


So  wahrscheinlich wie den Jackpot zu knacken. Du müßtest klagen in einer 
höchst ungünstigen Lage , da die Beweislast beim Kläger liegt.


----------



## blowfish (17 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



ALEV schrieb:


> Kann ich mein Geld zurückbekommen und wenn ja, wie?



Sagen wir mal so: Sehr schwer, denn was die einmal eingenommen haben, wird nicht so einfach wieder herausgerückt.


----------



## g.sepp (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Ulle
Danke für deine Antwoten.
g.sepp


----------



## gasinator (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload oder megadownload*

sind die mittlerweile bei der postbank stuttgart.... bei mir wars noch die sparkasse frankfurt


----------



## dvill (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Banken sind notwendige Helfer:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html


----------



## gasinator (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

können die einen finden wenn der name und der ort stimmt aber die straße falsch is?


----------



## agony (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gasinator schrieb:


> können die einen finden wenn der name und der ort stimmt aber die straße falsch is?


 
Nee, denn die wissen ja nicht das der name und der ort stimmt 
aber die straße falsch ist. Aber selbst wenn die deine Adresse
hätten, mal eben etwas Altpapier in den Mülleimer werfen,..
wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Garafa (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe den namen von einem bekannten ( dummheit meinerseits) und den ort desjenigen eingegeben. Straße un geburtsdatum sind falsch. können die mich dennoch finden oder käme so ein brief bei meinem bekannten an?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Garafa schrieb:


> können die mich dennoch finden


Du bist einer von  hunderttausenden, die drauf reingefallen sind.  Glaubst du  
ernsthaft, dass die sich die Mühe machen wegen dir großartige Recherchen 
anzustellen? Hier geht es um die  10-30% die mehr oder weniger freiwillig aus 
Angst oder Unkenntnis bezahlen. Einzelnen Usern nachzujagen wäre viel zu 
aufwendig und nicht kosteneffizient.

PS: selbst wenn, du wirst doch wohl wissen, wo euer Container für Altpapier steht


----------



## Garafa (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich mein wenn die so nen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid schicken ob der dann bei meinem bekannten landen könnte auch wenn die straße die falsche is?


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hast du häufiger solche Alpträume?  Hör auf zu zittern, mein Monitor wackelt schon.


----------



## Laura (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe Gestern einen Bericht im Fernsehen über opendownload gesehen und konnte dort ihre Briefkastenadresse sehen, in diesem Haus kennt sie niemand und die Anwohner haben diese Leute noch nie gesehen.Die Leute die Zahlen, haben echt ein Problem das Geld wieder zu bekommen.
Es wurde auch gesagt, dass opendownload zu den Abzockern des Jahres gewählt wurden sind.
Dieser Bericht hat mich bestärkt nicht zu zahlen und ich kann dies auch nur jedem Raten.

liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Sendung ist leider ungenau und unvollständig. Die fragwürdige Rolle  von Google wird 
nicht mal im Ansatz erwähnt:
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Zehntausende Menschen fallen jeden Monat auf Abofallen im Internet herein.
> Aber warum landen eigentlich so viele Verbraucher in der Falle?* Die Antwort ist so einfach wie
> erschreckend: Google. Und der Suchmaschinen-Gigant verdient an den üblen Tricks kräftig mit.*


opendownload.de  taucht als Domainname längst nicht mehr in diesen  "Werbetreffern"  auf, 
ondern mit immer neuen Tarnadressen wird  verschleiert, die aber fast alle auf opendownload führen. 
Das Beispiel von Akte mit dem Vertippern dürfte nicht mehr als wenige Promille ausmachen.
 Der Löwenanteil der Reingelegten wird über Google in die Abofalle  gelockt/gelotst.


----------



## ALEV (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Laura schrieb:


> ... konnte dort ihre Briefkastenadresse sehen, in diesem Haus kennt sie niemand und die Anwohner haben diese Leute noch nie gesehen.Die Leute die Zahlen, haben echt ein Problem das Geld wieder zu bekommen...


 
So viel ich davon verstehe, stellt das eine Strafttat (Betrug) dar.
Das ist hier die Frage: kann man Opendownload.de bei der Polizei anzeigen und strafrechtlich verfolgen? Wenn ja, dann wie?


----------



## drachen08 (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



ALEV schrieb:


> So viel ich davon verstehe, stellt das eine Strafttat (Betrug) dar.
> Das ist hier die Frage: kann man Opendownload.de bei der Polizei anzeigen und strafrechtlich verfolgen? Wenn ja, dann wie?




Wer gestern Akte 09 gesehen hat, dem dürfte spätetens dann klar sein, was man Open..... zu halten hat.
Als Reporter die befragen wollten, wollten die schnell verschwinden und rammten auch noch ihr Tor.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



ALEV schrieb:


> So viel ich davon verstehe, stellt das eine Strafttat (Betrug) dar.?



Nach Ansicht des LG Frankfurt nicht ( Die Entscheidung ist nicht das letzte Wort..)
Abofallen im Internet: Kein Strafprozess, aber auch kein Freibrief: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57269-alle-betrogenen-sind-natuerlich-selber-schuld.html


----------



## Sandra *pssssT* (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hey, ich wirklich niemanden nerven ..
Nun bin ich gestern auch darauf hereingefallen ... und habe jetzt Fragen zu meinen konkreten Fragen .. bitte schickt mir keine Links, ich hätte gerne von euch eine Antword, denn meine Mutter ist nen deftiger Angsthase und sie macht das ganze Haus verrückt, also brauche ich Klarheit.

1. Hab mich mit meiner richtigen Adresse angemeldet und alles
2. bin über 18 ..
3. hab 3 Freewares heruntergeladen ..

Was soll ich nu tun? Musterbrief? Ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Sandra *pssssT* schrieb:


> . bitte schickt mir keine Links,


*Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten. Punkt* 

Da du keine  Links willst und  offensichtlich nicht gewillt bist,  die Infos zu lesen  
geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder einem  Anwalt


----------



## Sandra *pssssT* (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

So war das nicht gemeint, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich den Musterbrief und das ignorieren auch anwenden kann, wenn ich schon etwas runtergeladen haben ..


----------



## drachen08 (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Sandra *pssssT* schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich den Musterbrief und das ignorieren auch anwenden kann, wenn ich schon etwas runtergeladen haben ..



[ edit]  Akte09 hat gestern abend noch über die berichtet und als Reporter kam, waren dies wie Kimbel auf der Flucht und haben sogar noch ihr eigenes Garagentor gerammt.


----------



## agony (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Sandra *pssssT* schrieb:


> ob ich den Musterbrief und das ignorieren auch anwenden kann, wenn ich schon etwas runtergeladen haben ..


 
Wenn du nur ein bischen freeware runtergeladen hast und dich durch die
Kosten jetzt veräppelt vorkommst.. kannst du auch zur Verbraucherzentrale
gehen, oder dir die Links anschauen


----------



## gasinator (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe diese aussage auf opendownload gefunden

*Lizenz*: 
(Freeware ist Software, die vom Urheber zur kostenlosen Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt wird) 


Diese aussage sagt doch eindeutig aus das opendownload sich strafbar macht bezüglich des urheberrechtes, da sie geld für die dateien ( zumindest für die nutzung zum download dieser dateien) beanspruchen und dies dürfen sie ja nicht weil der urheber diese software kostenlos zur verfügung gestellt hat. Einzig der Urheber könnte meines wissens nach geld für die software verlangen 


Wäre ja ungefähr das selbe als wenn ich t-shirts mit dem wappen meiner lieblingssportmannschaft bedrucken lass und dafür dann sagen wir mal 20 euro pro t-shirt verlange oder selbst freeware ins internet stell und geld für den download verlange.



was meint ihr zu dieser aussage auf opendownload.de??


----------



## sascha (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> was meint ihr zu dieser aussage auf opendownload.de??



Nix.


----------



## webwatcher (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gasinator schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu dieser aussage auf opendownload.de??


Schwachsinn kann man nicht kommentieren


----------



## dvill (18 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es lohnt sich auch nicht, über den Geisteszustand des konspirativ bandenorganisierten Banditentums nachzudenken.

Mir ist jedenfalls nach drei Jahren in diesem Forum kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein ausreichend aufnahmefähiger Mülleimer nicht ALLE Probleme lösen konnte.


----------



## klaus4044 (19 März 2009)

*abgezokt von opendownleod.de*

:wall:*ich habe die Tage das Programm, freeware Openoffice gesucht und gefunden, auf ein mal war ich (ohne es zu merken) auf einer Seite und bekam von der Fa. Content Servic Ltd. am anderen Tag eine Rechnung von 96 €, widersprach per E-mail, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das reicht?....freundlichen Gruß klaus h und danke für die aufklärungen*


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



klaus4044 schrieb:


> weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das reicht?....


Wenn du die Infos liest ( Links oben auf der Seite) und  wenigstens mal die  letzten 10 Seiten des Threads durchliest,.weißt du es.

PS: Für besonders Lesefaule reicht das hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


----------



## Ulle (19 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

schreibt:


> *Wer möchte die Gauner verklagen?*
> Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten.
> Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an [email protected] . Es handelt sich aber nicht um eine Sammelklage, sondern man muss als Verbraucher individuell auf Unterlassung klagen. Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird. Möglich ist das aber nur, wenn die Betreiber ihren Sitz in Deutschland haben. Wir nennen Ihnen auf Anfrage Anwälte, die mit solchen Verfahren bereits Erfolg hatten.


 
Ich glaub, das werd ich tun. Wer hat damit Erfahrungen? Meldet euch mal...


----------



## Winni Pooh (20 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo miteinander,

also dumm ist ja jemand der sich da reinlegen lässt. Megadumm bin ich, denn ich habe es geschafft zwei mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten mich anzumelden. Das habe ich gemacht, da das versprochene Download nicht kam. Also nocheinmal anmelden. Hab bestimmt was verkehrt gemacht. 
Shit, jetzt habe ich 2 Briefe von Ra [ edit]  vorliegen. 

Die haben wohl einen Iltis gefrühstückt. Von mir kriegen die keinen Cent. Die Sache sitze ich aus. 
Wir sollten die Betreiber mal alle gemeinsam persönlich besuchen. Die haben doch einen Firmensitz. Das wäre ja mal was. Allemann auf der Straße vorm Haus mit einem Fässchen und mit Grills, und dann Straßenparty.
Aber vorher alles vom Ordnungsamt genehmigen lassen. 
Formell alles i.o. machen
Gruß an alle Opfer von Internetbetrügern.

Winni der Pooh


----------



## Ulle (20 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

jau, gute idee... ich komm auch  müssen mal einen termin ausmachen... und rtl benachrichtigen


----------



## Sprachlos (20 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wir sollten da wirklich eine Party machen und ein großes Ofenrohr mitbringen und diese Abzocker durchschauen lassen. Auch ich gehe nach dem Lesen der Beiträge des Forums mit gestärktem Selbstbewußsein den Weg der Mahnungen und Drohungen. Besonders hat mir der Beitrag von Wiso geholfen. Ich hoffe doch, dass diese Betrüger "absaufen"!!


----------



## Ulle (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also: Wir sollten konkreter werden:

1. Wer macht mit? Hier im Forum melden
2. Wer meldet die Party an? Sollte schon in Mannheim und Umgebung wohnen.
3. Wann startet die Party? Da etliche von weither anreisen müssen, am besten an einem Samstagnachmittag. 25 April oder 2. Mai? (langes Wochenende)
4. RTL wird von mir benachrichtigt.

Grillgut und Getränke bringt bitte jeder selber mit. 

Ein schönes Wochenende, Ulle.


----------



## gasinator (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

grillparty ich bin dabei^^


----------



## Francois (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Winni Pooh schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe es geschafft zwei mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten mich anzumelden. Das habe ich gemacht, da das versprochene Download nicht kam. Also nocheinmal anmelden. Hab bestimmt was verkehrt gemacht.
> Shit, jetzt habe ich 2 Briefe von Ra [ edit] vorliegen.


Bei mir ist es änlich passiert, nur mit dem unterschied das die persönlichen Daten und Adresse stimmen aber die E-Mail Adresse ist jedesmal eine andere. Die haben das nicht bemerkt und mir auf die eine E-mail Adresse eine Mahnung geschickt mit Zahlungsaufforderrung und der üblichen Drohungen. Da ich ja das eine mal (LEIDER) schon bezahlt  habe bin ich nun gespannt was die weiter unternehmen werden. Ich hoffe die werden mich verklagen das es zu einem Prozess kommen kann , denn ich denke in diesem Fall kann man dennen bestimmt [.....] nachweisen.Was vieleicht noch interessant ist, das einmal die sparkasse Frankfurt angegeben wird und einmal die Postbank Stuttgart. Habe auch die Sparkasse angeschrieben und auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht.Habe auch antwort bekommen in der man mir sagte das sie das überprüffen werden. Habe leider keine Hoffnung und denke (will niemanden beleidigen) das den Banken dies Aktivitäten bekannt sind und wahrscheinlich egal ist wo und von was das Geld stammt. Sorry das ist nur meine personliche Meinung, nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch "Geld stinkt nicht"
Gruß Francois


----------



## Michai (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich glaub ich bin der dümmste von uns allen hier xD
Zunächst bin ich auf das hohle und doch stark tricksende System von Openload reingefallen das mir vorgaukelte das ich doch nur normale freeware erwerben würde. Aus Angst vor Spam gab ich natürlich keine echten Daten an außer der Email.
Kurz nach Anmeldung wusste ich über den schwindel bescheid dachte aber der VEtrag kommt nicht zustande sofern ich mich nicht einlogge.
Heute der Schock eine Rechnung direkt bis Montag zu zahlen, keine ZEit für fragen.
In einer Panik schrieb ich dies:
ehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am 20.03.2009, 22:45:04 Uhr habe ich mich bei ihnen angemeldet. 
Ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem, über eine andere Seite wurde ich zu ihnen verlinkt unter dem Eindruck, das es sich nur darum handele ein normales alltags-freeware Programm zu downloaden. Kurz nach der Anmeldung habe ich den Fehler bemerkt. Wie sie sich vorstellen können sind auch die Daten nicht korrekt,ich dachte es handele sich um spam, allerdings bin ich trd volljährig und so wäre in dem Fall das keine Vertragsannulation stattfände eine weiterführung kein Problem. 
Da ich aber die Agbs vorher hätte lesen können liegt die Schuld bei mir. ich suche udn will auch keinen Rechtsstreit. Ich würde wenn möglich den Vertrag annulieren habe die Zugangsdaten noch nicht genutzt. Wenn dies nicht möglich ist und auch keine kürzere Vertragslaufzeit in frage kommt will ich hiermit bereits den Vertrag zum frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen und bitte auf eine Umschreibung der Daten nach:

*wahre daten*

Ich bitte um eine möglichst schnelle Rückantwort wg Rechnung.
Und entschuldige mich für evtl. verursachte Probleme

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Schorr

im nachhinen wohl ein riesen fehler da ich ja zugebe den fehler gemacht zu haben.

Was soll ich tun müsste bis monatg bezahlen im schlimmsten fall muss ich wohl die knapp 200€ bezahlen oder?
meine größte angst ist eine Strafanzeige weil ich kurz vor dem einstieg in einen juristischen Beruf bin!!
also in die ausbildung^^
habe sonst alles gelesen udn ärger mich über mich selbst , was kann ich tun?
wie stehn meine chancen?
was muss ich befürchten bitte schnell melden!


----------



## Francois (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das mit der Party könnte klappen, nur das mit dem Betreiber besuchen habe ich meine Zweifel da es ja eine Briefkastenfirma ist. Ich hätte eine bessere Idee. Da ich bemerkt habe das die nur auf E-mail Adressen antworten, und nicht auf die persönlichen Daten und Adressen achten, müsste sich jeder von uns Internetbenutzer(geschädigter oder nicht) drei bis vier E-mail Adressen zulegen auf deren Seite sich Anmelden das die richtig viel zu tun bekommen. Die nur so mit Anmeldungen zumüllen das die viele Mahnbriefe schreiben müssen bis dennen die lust mit der Abzocke vergeht. 
Gruß Francois


----------



## dvill (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Michai schrieb:


> ... müsste bis monatg bezahlen ...


Wer durch das Kasperle-Mahndroh-Theater nicht unbegründete Angst bekam, konnte bisher sein Geld behalten. Ist jedenfalls die Erfahrung hier im Forum seit mehr als drei Jahren.


----------



## Michai (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nur wie sieht es damit aus das ich beuwsst falsche angaben gemacht habe und das jetzt auch zugegeben habe genau wie ich zuegegeben habe nicht die agbs gelesen zu haben?


----------



## dvill (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ALLE Fälle bei ALLEN Nutzlosen laufen gleich.

Wer sich nicht in Angstzustände treiben lässt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Francois (21 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Lieber Michai,
auch ich habe bezahlt aus Angst ohne zu überlegen und jetzt könnte ich mir In den A.... beißen vor Wut. Nicht über das Geld, obwohl für 96 Euro hätte ich mit meiner Familie einen schönen Tag verbringen können, sondern das ich fast vierzig bin und auf die reingefallen bin. Aber wie man in meinem vorherigen Beitrag lesen kann, habe ich noch eine Chance das die mich verklagen. Meine Rechtschutzversicherrung muss ja auch Arbeit bekommen.Ich denke deine angst ist unbegründet, bin auch kein Rechtsanwalt aber ich würde dir raten bevor du bezahlen willst noch weiter recherchieren eventuell Verbraucherschutz anrufen.
Gruß Francois


----------



## Michai (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

mhm also meint ihr obwohl ich alles zugegeben hab auch den fakt bewusst falsche angaben gemacht zu ahben kann mir nichts passieren weil die firma den sitz in eglalnd hat?
wobei da doch eu recht gelten müsste oder?


----------



## sascha (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Michai schrieb:


> mhm also meint ihr obwohl ich alles zugegeben hab auch den fakt bewusst falsche angaben gemacht zu ahben kann mir nichts passieren weil die firma den sitz in eglalnd hat?
> wobei da doch eu recht gelten müsste oder?



Warum sich über EU-Recht Gedanken machen, wenn zwei Beiträge über deinem alles steht, was man über die Mahn-Gespenster wissen muss:



> ALLE Fälle bei ALLEN Nutzlosen laufen gleich.
> 
> Wer sich nicht in Angstzustände treiben lässt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## shalom (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Guten Morgen, ist es richtig, was ich im Internet gelesen habe, das OPENDOWLOADING zum verkauf steht ??? Zumindestens der Name oder die ganze Firma samt deren Adressenmaterial ???:-?


----------



## klaus4044 (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Francois schrieb:


> Das mit der Party könnte klappen, nur das mit dem Betreiber besuchen habe ich meine Zweifel da es ja eine Briefkastenfirma ist. Ich hätte eine bessere Idee. Da ich bemerkt habe das die nur auf E-mail Adressen antworten, und nicht auf die persönlichen Daten und Adressen achten, müsste sich jeder von uns Internetbenutzer(geschädigter oder nicht) drei bis vier E-mail Adressen zulegen auf deren Seite sich Anmelden das die richtig viel zu tun bekommen. Die nur so mit Anmeldungen zumüllen das die viele Mahnbriefe schreiben müssen bis dennen die lust mit der Abzocke vergeht.
> Gruß Francois


....ich habe mit Ihnen keinen Vertrag, da Sie mich in betrügischer Absicht auf eine andere Seite gelenkt haben....siehe Computerbetrug.de da sind zich Infos. über ihr Geschäftsgebahren
werde Sie auch der Verbraucherzentrale melden.....
So habe ich das gemacht und was jetzt kommt geht mir am "Po Po" vorbei, freundliche Grüße klaus h


----------



## sascha (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



shalom schrieb:


> was ich im Internet gelesen habe



Wo?


----------



## Ulle (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

dumme idee... dann kriegste 3-4 mal psychoterror von denen.


----------



## gasinator (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



shalom schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ist es richtig, was ich im Internet gelesen habe, das OPENDOWLOADING zum verkauf steht ??? Zumindestens der Name oder die ganze Firma samt deren Adressenmaterial ???:-?


 wo hast du denn des gelesen?


----------



## dvill (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das könnte passen: "Er hat ein Software Download Portal geschrieben" - Google-Suche

Der Rest kann gut hinzuphantasiert worden sein.


----------



## shalom (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Openload.de gibt es nicht mehr. Die Domain steht zum Verkauf, bei ..gutefrage.net

 weiter heißt es  da...die Firma ist erloschen...ob das stimmt ??? In Mannheim soll auch Anklage erhoben worden sein, aber ??????
Fakt ist, das auf einmal bei openload gut sichtbar am rechten Rand, auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Ob das alles nur ..internetklatsch ..ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich hoffe nur inständig, das es diesen Anbietern endlich gründlich an den Kragen geht.


----------



## gasinator (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

da bist du nich der einzige der des hofft


----------



## dvill (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Google leitet Besucher nur mit Bezahlwerbung über Brückenseiten in die Kostenfalle:

sitependownload.de - Google-Suche


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also im Moment ist die Site leider noch ziemlich existent und "nutzbar" ...


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Google leitet Besucher nur mit Bezahlwerbung über Brückenseiten in die Kostenfalle:


Und davon jeden Tag drei neue


----------



## dvill (22 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Fängerseiten sind bei MSN gelistet: sitependownload.de - Live Search

Dann hat Google die Seiten aus eigenen Gründen geerdet. Das Problem sind die permanent wechselnden Zubringerseiten, die per Adwords eingestellt werden.

Da lernt Google nichts, leider. Evil, das.


----------



## dvill (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Neben den Banken

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html#post273913

besitzt Google den Schlüssel zum Absperren. Google schließt Werbung für die klassische Dialerei aus

https://adwords.google.com/support/...ines.cs&topic=9271&subtopic=9279&answer=47216

Das passierte nach langem Leiden. Gegenüber der heutigen Nutzlos-Mafia verhält Google sich noch ignorant

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

Helfen können nur viele Beschwerden bei Google über bezahlte Zubringerdienste zu Kostenfallen. Das Problem ist überschaubar. Unter

office - Google-Suche

und ähnlichen Listen zu max. 10 Hauptsuchworten findet man die Werbedrücker mit ihren Zubringerseiten.

Wenn Google dort absperrt, ist viel erreicht. Wer was tun will: *Google informieren.*


----------



## klaus4044 (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

_[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_

Hallo bei mir geht es los, habe heute dieses Schreiben bekommen:

_[Sattsam bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne Informationsgewinn für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## shalom (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

guten morgen klaus, ich wünsche dir starke nerven und durchhaltevermögen. raten kann man ja sehr viel, nur jeder einzelne muss diesen terror ja für sich selber durch stehen.
also, ich drücke alle daumen    shalom


----------



## bernhard (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Aufwachen, Leute!

Das ist Kasperle-Theater. Das Mahndroh-Gepupse ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.
 Riecht streng, aber tut nix.


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



shalom schrieb:


> nur jeder einzelne muss diesen terror ja für sich selber durch stehen.


Was für ein Terror? Spammail oder Müllbriefe sind kein Terror. Sind  lästig aber völlig ungefährlich. 
Hört mit der Panikverbreiterei auf.


----------



## Laura (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hat denn schon jemand von Euch mehr als eine Mahnung erhalten.........oder ist es bei der ersten Mahnug geblieben:sun:


liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## rolf48 (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ist es ratsam die Emails von Opendownload als Spam zu deklarieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es schont die Nerven, überflüssigen Mahndrohmüll schon an der Eingangstür in den Mülleimer zu befördern


----------



## kuma (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

also ich warte jetzt schon lange auf eine 2.Mahnung (oder 1.Anwaltsschreiben) oder was da auch noch immer kommen mag!
1.Mahnung kam relativ pünklich 2 Tage oder so nach 1.Zahlungsfrist, aber jetzt ware ich, obwohl die 2.Zahlungsfrist schon am 6.März abgelaufen ist :scherzkeks:
ABer naja - OD hat ja keine richtigen daten von mir, kann sein dass sie deshalb früher aufgeben als bei anderen die sie auch per post erreichen können - oder sie planen etwas :-D

LG


----------



## felixx (23 März 2009)

*nutzen oder nicht nutzen*

ich hab opera 9 free downgeloadet, und nun wollen die von opendownload 96 euro von mir haben! ich hab schon gesehen, dass es nicht rechtskräftig ist, und ich nicht zahlen muss, aber was mit opera? darf ich das jetzt nutzen?



gruß
felixx


----------



## Bergmann (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn Du Dir wirklich unsicher bist, deinstallieren und von einem seriösen Anbieter neu installieren, gibt es ja reichlich.


----------



## felixx (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

aber das war opera.de! also ist das doch richtig, oder nicht? soll ich mir das lieber nochmal bei chip oder so laden?


----------



## Bergmann (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Laura schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand von Euch mehr als eine Mahnung erhalten.........oder ist es bei der ersten Mahnug geblieben


 
Schau mal hier.


----------



## Bergmann (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



felixx schrieb:


> soll ich mir das lieber nochmal bei chip oder so laden?


 
Also jetzt mal meine ganz persönliche Ansicht. Bei *Downloads* von dem Anbieter hätte ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl. Wie gesagt, meine Befindlichkeit, mag übertrieben sein.


----------



## felixx (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

aber das war opera.de! also ist das doch richtig, oder nicht? soll ich mir das lieber nochmal bei chip oder so laden?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.


Briefwechsel mit virtuellen Nutzlosen  gibt es einen ganzen Thread

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Bergmann (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Captain mein Captain,

der Briefwechsel war einseitig (o.k., bis auf den unnötigen Widerruf) und von mir nicht zu verhindern.

Mit freundlichem Glückauf vom Bergmann

Obwohl, Dein verlinkter Schriftwechsel ist rech unterhaltsam, habe ich schon zwei mal gelesen.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bei opera.de gibts nix zum downloaden. Den Browser gibt es direkt vom Anbieter nur hier:
Opera browser: Homepage

Nochmal: Freeware lädt man immer direkt von den jeweiligen Anbietern. Seriöse Portale haben immer einen Direktlink zum Anbieter. Aber selbst in den Werbefenstern von chip.de oder computerbild sind bisweilen Links zu den "bösen" Seiten drin.

Also entweder gut aufpassen oder sich ein gefahrloseres Hobby suchen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Nochmal: Freeware lädt man immer direkt von den jeweiligen Anbietern.


und nicht von gelb hinterlegten Googletreffern , die in Wirklichkeit Aboabzockfallen sind 
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## kiwi55 (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi,

hab auch die erste Mahnung bekommen.:-D Und dank dem Forum lehne ich mich nun entspannt zurück. Überlege nur noch, ob es in den Spamfilter kommt, oder ob ich Lust habe mir die "Preisentwickung" auf folgenden Mahnungen anzuschauen und die Ausdauer zu testen.:sun:


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



kiwi55 schrieb:


> Und dank dem Forum lehne ich mich nun entspannt zurück.



Noch mehr zum Entspannen:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Amira27 (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle!
Da ich nun auch zum Club der Opendownload-Geschädigten gehöre, durchsuche ich das Internet nach allen Infos. Sorry,wenn meine Frage hier nicht hin gehört,aber ich habe gelesen,daß die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim ermittelt und würde gerne wissen,ob hier jemand Anzeige erstattet hat. Ich warte noch auf Post von unserer "Lieblingsfirma",die ja auch kommen wird und würde gerne etwas tun,da ich tierisch wütend bin. 
LG, Amira


----------



## Ulle (23 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hups, was ist das? opendownload vom netz, oder warum funktioniert die internetadresse nicht? wär ja mal ganz was neues. oder umstrukturierung?


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

funktioniert nach wie vor. ( leider)


----------



## rudi22 (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



FamilieEck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir sind auch auf Opendownload reingefallen und jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand auch schon eine Mahnung vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen??? Ich lese die ganze Zeit nur Inkassobüro, aber wir haben von einen "richtigen" Anwalt eine Mahnung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich habe eine Mahnung vom RA [ edit]  in Osnabrück bekommen. Ich werde allerdings nicht zahlen. Grüsse rudi22


----------



## Henny92 (24 März 2009)

*Hilfe, was tun bei Rechnungsbrief?*

Also vor 1 Monat hab ich mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet, mit meiner richtigen adresse (außer geburtsdatum, da hab ich irgendwas einfach eingetippt, glaub ich bin da jez 1964 oder so geboren, naja). jez hab ich gesehen (Email) das das 96€ kostet und habe natürlich angst, weil ich in echt erst 16 Jahre alt bin und nicht viel von Rechten und Gesetzen und "wann" man "was" zahlen muss, weiß...

natürlich hab ich mich schlau gemacht nachdem ich den Mahnungsbrief bekommen hab, aber die Leute die das selbe Problem haben, haben meistens ne falsche anschrift angegeben, oder haben tipps bekommen die mir nicht bringen... also hab ich erstmal (auch nach der 2. Mahnungs e-mail) nichts gemacht und abgewartet. 

so, Jez hab ich nen richtigen Rechnungsbrief bekommen wo draufsteht das ich das geld (96€ + 3€Mahnkosten + 32,50€ Geschäftsgebühr (?) + 6,50€ Auslagenpauschle (?) = 138,00€) bezahlen sollte, binnen 10Tagen. Da is auch schon ein Überweisung/Zahlsschein in dem Brief.

Wie gesagt ich bin erst 16 und brauch dringend hilfe, was ich tun soll, bin über jeden tipp dankbar!

Helf mir bitte!

mfg Henny


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was tun bei Rechnungsbrief?*



Henny92 schrieb:


> ... weil ich in echt erst 16 Jahre alt bin und nicht viel von Rechten und Gesetzen und "wann" man "was" zahlen muss, weiß...


Dann tu doch, was Natur und Gesetz dafür vorgesehen haben: *Frage Deine Eltern.*

Wenn die es auch nicht sofort sicher wissen, sollen die mal hierher kommen und lesen, was ganz oben auf der Seite steht. Dann werden sie Dich richtig vertreten.

Und so soll es ja auch sein.


----------



## Henny92 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was tun bei Rechnungsbrief?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Dann tu doch, was Natur und Gesetz dafür vorgesehen haben: *Frage Deine Eltern.*
> 
> Wenn die es auch nicht sofort sicher wissen, sollen die mal hierher kommen und lesen, was ganz oben auf der Seite steht. Dann werden sie Dich richtig vertreten.
> 
> Und so soll es ja auch sein.


 
Ich hätt halt gern ein Tipp/Ermutigung von Leuten die sowas erlebt haben oder mir helfen wollen, bitte helft ihr mir!


----------



## Katja (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe mich am 3.2 bei OpenDownload angemeldet, natürlich sofort auch die rechnung bekommen und war geschockt. Glücklicherweise habe ich dann schnell eure Seite gefunden (vielen Dank an diejenigen, die das hier alles ins Leben gerufen haben!) und war erstmal beruhigt. Ich habe mir dieses Widerspruchschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale kopiert und an OpenDownload geschickt, direkt am nächsten Tag. Man kann sich bei denen Sachen die man an ihre Internetadresse (den Kunden"service") schickt von denen selbst als Kopie an die eigene Internetadresse schicken lassen, was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Ich dachte es kann ja nichts schaden, dann habe ich einen Beweis dafür, dass ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe. 
Darauf gab es keine richtige Antwort, aber am 20.2. erhielt ich dann eine Mahnung und schließlich auch eine Email die vermutlich eine Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch darstellen sollte mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag
eingegangen.

Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das
Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert. 
Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit
Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2
BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung." 


So erst einmal wollte ich fragen, wenn man dem Verzicht auf das Widerspruchsrecht zustimmt, kann man dann nicht trotzdem noch widersprechen? Ich habe das glaube ich leider nicht richtig verstanden oder zumindest bin ich mir da sehr unsicher.

Das Zweite ist, heute habe ich einen Brief von dem Rechtsanwalt O. T. bekommen. Ich habe auf die Mahnung nicht reagiert weil ich dachte, und von dem was ich so gelesen habe, es wäre das beste. 
Aber ich weiß nicht, ich habe gelesen verschiedene Leute haben auf den Brief des Anwalts reagiert. Sollte ich dies auch tun? Oder weiterhin alles ignorieren bis ich einen Mahnbescheid erhalte? 

Es tut mir leid wenn diese Fragen bereits beantwortet wurden, ich bin nur so verunsichert, ich hatte noch nie etwas mit einem Anwalt zu tun und mache mir Sorgen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Henny92 schrieb:


> Ich hätt halt gern ein Tipp/Ermutigung von Leuten die sowas erlebt haben oder mir helfen wollen, bitte helft ihr mir!


Dann lies alle 515 Postings vor Deinem. Sind randvoll mit solchen Erfahrungsinformationen.



Katja schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid wenn diese Fragen bereits beantwortet wurden, ich bin nur so verunsichert, ich hatte noch nie etwas mit einem Anwalt zu tun und mache mir Sorgen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


man muss auch weiterhin nichts mit Anwälten zu tun haben (nun, meine Frau muss ...), aber es ist ausreichend, die Postings zum Thema hier zu lesen.

Nicht verunsichern lassen - genau das ist die Masche, die zum Ziel führen soll. Und man möchte denen doch nicht den Erfolg gönnen, oder?!?


----------



## Katja (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> man muss auch weiterhin nichts mit Anwälten zu tun haben (nun, meine Frau muss ...), aber es ist ausreichend, die Postings zum Thema hier zu lesen.
> 
> Nicht verunsichern lassen - genau das ist die Masche, die zum Ziel führen soll. Und man möchte denen doch nicht den Erfolg gönnen, oder?!?



Okay, also Sie denken ich sollte dem Anwalt lieber nicht antworten? Und auch noch selbst keinen einschalten? 

Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe habe ich mir gedacht, ich reagiere gar nicht mehr, bis ich so einen Mahnbescheid erhalte, bei dem man dann ankreuzen muss dass man nicht zahlen wird usw wie ich es hier gelesen habe, aber wie Sie sagen, Post von einem Anwalt hat etwas Beunruhigendes.
Und ...dass ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe obwohl es hieß ich habe darauf verzichtet, gilt es trotzdem?


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was tun bei Rechnungsbrief?*



Henny92 schrieb:


> Ich hätt halt gern ein Tipp/Ermutigung von Leuten die sowas erlebt haben oder mir helfen wollen, bitte helft ihr mir!


Ersten ist das als unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung verboten und  du kommst sowieso nicht darum herum dich mit deien Eltern  zu beraten


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Katja schrieb:


> , Post von einem Anwalt hat etwas Beunruhigendes.


Möcht mal wissen wie oft ich das noch posten muß: Anwälte der Nutzlosbranche 
sind die Buhmänner im Drohkasperletheater zum kleine   Kinder erschrecken. Nicht mehr


----------



## Michai (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Katja schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse
> geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie
> ...



Heißt das jetzt wer den Aktivierungslink nicht nutzt geht keinen Vertrag ein oder was oO?


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


>


@ kh 

nicht verzweifeln. Die arme Tischplatte kann nichts dafür, wenn die mee-too Poster sich weigern die Infos zu lesen :wall:


----------



## bernhard (24 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Belästigung durch Rechtsanwälte mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben ist jedenfalls kein ausreichender Grund zur Aufnahme von sinnlosen Brieffreundschaften.


----------



## bernhard (25 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Fieberphantasien abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/57426-geruechte.html


----------



## anatomi (26 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

juhu...
das kannst du vergessen.ich bin auch auf die vögel reingefallen.es gibt ein support über den du ne anfrage stellen kannst.bei meinem ersten widerruf habe ich nur ne mahnung bekommen.und auf meine zweite anfrage bekam ich ein schreiben in dem,mir erklärt wurde,das ich den agbs zugestimmt habe und auf meinen widerrufsrecht verzichtet haben soll.gleichzeit wurde mir mit gericht gedroht.inzwischen soll ich 99euro zahlen.dies ist jetzt grad mal wenige tage her.ich kann dir nur raten.lass alles so wies ist und auf keinen fall zahlen.habe inzwischen schon so viele breichte gelesen,die auf mich und viele andere zu treffen.das witzige an der sache ist.gerade vor ein paar tagen habe ich über genau diese firma einen bericht im ferseher gesehen.bei der sie die adresse verfolgt haben und nur nen briefkasten gefunden haben.also ich mache mir inzwischen keine platte mehr drumm und euch rate ich ebenfalls nicht weiter drüber nach zu denken.


----------



## dvill (27 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Buchhofen. Einem zwölfjährigen Jungen wurde über einen Rechtsanwalt eine Rechnung über 138 Euro zugestellt, wonach er bei openDownload.de einen kostenpflichtigen 12-Monatszugang abgeschlossen haben soll. Die Eltern bestreiten, dass ihr Sohn den kostenpflichtigen Dienst in Anspruch genommen hat und erstatteten Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs. Gegen den Betreiber der Internetseite, die Firma Content Services aus Mannheim, sind bereits bayernweit über 80 Strafanzeigen anhängig.


Der Plattlinger Anzeiger - Nachrichten aus der Heimatzeitung für Plattling : : Osterhofen, Moos, Niederalteich, Aholming, Künzing, Wallerfing, Otzing : : idowa.de


----------



## JoFaKom (28 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Moin zusammen, 
ich bin nicht auf der Seite von opendownload.de gewesen und habe trotzdem eine Rechnung und mittlerweile eine Mahnung bekommen obwohl ich gegen die Rechnung Einspruch erhoben habe. Als Grund des Widerspruchs angegeben habe das ich, das ich mich nicht selber angemeldet habe was der Tatsache entspricht. Ich habe die Betreiber aufgefordert unter der Angegebenen IP Adresse nachforschen zu lassen wer der Inhaber der IP Adresse zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt war. 
Ich war es definitiv nicht, da ich selber in der IT tätig bin protokolliere ich das nämlich :-D

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:
Anzeige gegen Content Services beim Amtsgericht Mannheim (über meine  meine örtliche Polizeidienststellen) Kosten 0,00 €
Ich habe noch folgendes vor :
Anzeige wegen vermuteter Steuerhinterziehung gegen 
"Content Services namentlich gegen [.........]" 
und übermittlung der Rechnung zum 
Finanzamt Mannheim  Arbeitsgebiet/eBetriebsprüfungdienste, soll sich doch der Fiskus darum kümmern und die machen richtig Druck denn ich glaubenicht das die Firma oder der Type Steuern abgeführt 
haben / hat oder abführen werden. Bei nur einmal angenommenen 10.000 Rechnungen x 96,00€ macht das 960.000 € das sind bei 19% schalappe 182.000 € die das Finanzamt Mannheim von denen zu bekommen hätte:sun:
wer mitmachen will ist dazu herzlich gerne eingeladen
Ich würde bei Übermittlung der Daten eine Exelliste oder Word document aufbereiten mit Angabe von 
Datum  Kundennummer  Rechnungsnummer   Betrag

und diese dannans FA Mannheim schicken:fdevilt:

Tippfehler sind extra eingebaut wer welche findet,  darf diese behalten.

Gruß JoFaKom


----------



## dvill (29 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Nutzlos-Mafia kommt ohne die Mitwirkung von Banken nicht an die erpressten Gelder ran. Banken müssen nicht mitwirken: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html

Die Mitwirkung erfolgt entweder aus Blödheit, Unwissenheit oder gar in Komplizenschaft. Die Openraubload-Gebrüder gehören zweifellos zu den ganz Großen im Gewerbe. Google findet

"Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd." commerzbank - Google-Suche
"Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd." sparkasse - Google-Suche
"Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd." "Deutsche Bank" - Google-Suche

Irgendwie auch eine Art Bad Bank.


----------



## gasinator (29 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

da das forum gerüchte geschlossen ist melde ich mich halt hier
hab wieder eine aussage gefunden die mir wieder mal wie ein gerücht erscheint

_[Gerüchte entfernt. Entweder nachvollziehbare Sachinformationen liefern oder andere Foren suchen gehen. (bh)]_


----------



## jjkk (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich will nicht um den heißen Brei herumreden, ich bin den opendownloadern auch auf den Leim gegangen, allerdings in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität wohl noch schlimmer als die meisten anderen.

Ich habe mir zwar schon etliche Links zu Ratschlägen u. Videos hier im Forum (großes Lob für den Service!) angeschaut, allerdings bin ich nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden ob die empfohlene Vorgehensweise (zurücklehnen und erst gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden widersprechen) auch bei einem Deppen wie mir zutrifft:

- richtige Daten inkl. Adresse angegeben
- Aktivierungslink in der email angeklickt
- auf der Seite eingeloggt und Download getätigt

Natürlich lag die berühmte 8 EUR/Monat für 2 Jahre Rechnung ein paar Stunden später im Postfach.

Frage nun: bin auch ich gut damit beraten, nicht in Panik zu verfallen? oder verhält er sich aufgrund des angeklickten Aktivierungslinks und des tatsächlich genutzen Downloads auf der Seite anders?

Vielen Dank,

jjkk


----------



## dvill (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ob man den Ratschlägen folgen will, wenn man sie schon gefunden hat, muss man dann selbst entscheiden. Kostenfallen-Abzieherei ist ein Massengeschäft. Warum will jeder von Hunderttausenden unbedingt besonders sein?


----------



## jjkk (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Ob man den Ratschlägen folgen will, wenn man sie schon gefunden hat, muss man dann selbst entscheiden. Kostenfallen-Abzieherei ist ein Massengeschäft. Warum will jeder von Hunderttausenden unbedingt besonders sein?


 Ich bilde mir nicht ein etwas Besonderes zu sein, nur leider habe ich auch nach längerem Suchen auf der Seite (ja, auch mit der Suchfunktion) keinen Beitrag gefunden aus dem eindeutig hervorgegangen wäre, dass es sich in dem Fall analog zu meinem verhält.
Sollte ich was die Sache betrifft tatsächlich nur einer von Vielen sein, so kann ich in diesem Fall damit wesentlich besser leben als mit irgendeinem Sonderstatus.


----------



## jupp11 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nicht alle der schätzungsweise einige hundertausende von Betroffenen haben hier gepostet...


----------



## agony (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@*jjkk* persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht
möglich, aber was soll an deinem Fall besonderes sein ? Persönliche 
Rechtsberatung per Telefon bekommst du z.b. bei der Verbraucherzentrale, hier:

InternetText


----------



## LindaM (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, ich wollte mal eben meine Geschichte mit Opendownload.de schildern...
Also am Samstag Abend war ich auf der Suche nach Adobe Reader und kam über google auf diese tolle Seite, dort musste ich mich nur schnell anmelden und konnte sofort auf den *kostenlosen* Download von dem Programm zugreifen. Klingt toll, ich hab schnell irgendwelche Daten in die Felder eingegeben und nur meine richtige Mailadresse, wie so viele hier. Nur was ich dann gemacht habe unterscheidet sich etwas von den anderen:
     Als am nächsten Tag die Rechnung im Mailpostfach war, und mir mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrug gedroht wurde, bekam ich Angst und schrieb eine E-Mail an den Kundensupport. Darin entschuldigte ich mich für die Umstände und gab wall meine richtigen Daten preis, weiterhin stimmte ich einer Zahlung zu. 

Später stieß mein Freund auf dieses Forum und ich hätte mich buchstäblich erschießen können. Na ja ließ sich nicht ändern, nun habe ich eine weitere Mail geschickt, mich auf mein Wiederrufungsrecht bezogen und Einspruch auf die Rechnung erhoben. Klar ist mir, dass ich nicht Zahlen werde. 

Ich danke jedoch jedem hier im Forum, auch den Betreibern, mit euren Tipps, habt ihr mir Mut gemacht, mich jetzt doch zu wehren, anstatt sinnlos 96 Euro zu bezahlen.

Jetzt hoffe ich, ohne weitere Schwierigkeiten aus der Sache raus zu kommen.


----------



## Ulle (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Tja... dumm gelaufen. Ganz schön tricky, diese sch..Organisation, wie die so den Usern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Nur schade für unser Rechtssystem, dass dem nicht schon lange ein Riegel vorgeschoben ist. So langsam können die Mühlen der Justiz doch gar nicht arbeiten? 
Bis dahin: Weiter Geduld haben. Auf jeden Fall, e-mails von og. sch...Organisation sind bei mir jetzt spam, die ich gar nicht mehr lese. Und was kommt, kommt. Und: Ein dummes, mulmiges Gefühl bleibt doch, denn wer von den vielen Usern hier, mich eingeschlossen, hat schon Erfahrung mit der Justiz? 
:roll:


----------



## namenlos67 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

"So was passiert mir nicht!" habe ich bis Freitagabend gedacht! Denkste!:sad:
Bei mir war ein kleiner Tippfehler die Ursache. Das hat alles wirklich täuschend
echt ausgesehen, ich dachte wirklich, ich bin bei Adobe gelandet. So weit so
gut. Was mich dann gerieten hat, hier meine Daten einzugeben, weiß ich nicht.:wall: Im ersten Moment war ich total geschockt. Sofort habe ich dann
per E-Mail und per Fax meinen Widerruf erklärt. Den Aktivierungslink habe ich nicht geöffnet. 

Am anderen Tage habe ich mir dann den Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale des Saarlandes aus den Netz gezogen und ihn per Fax
an diese "Firma" gesendet. Heute morgen habe die dann auch angerufen
und gefragt, was ich jetzt machen soll. Ruhig verhalten. Heute hatte ich
dann den "Wisch" mit Androhung von Rechtsanwalt in meinem E-Mail-Fach.
Ich werde mich nicht rappeln. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## LordVader71 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

  ich bin etwas in der Zwickmühle.
  auf opendownload bin ich auch herein gefallen (google earth 5.0!)
  Jetzt hat mir ein Bekannter geraten, dort Widerspruch einzulegen. Im Formular bei der Anmeldung habe ich allerdings auch eine Fake-Adresse eingegeben (Spam-Vermeidung).
  Wie soll ich jetzt aber Widerspruch einlegen, ohne meine wahre Identität zu verraten?

  Falls die Frage schon beantwortet wurde, bitte ich um Nachsicht. Ich habe recht intensiv gesucht, aber dazu hier noch keine Antwort gefunden

  Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe
​


----------



## Niclas (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LordVader71 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich jetzt aber Widerspruch einlegen, ohne meine wahre Identität zu verraten?


Überleg dir lieber mal, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht Brieffreundschaften zu knüpfen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## LordVader71 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ja das war auch mein erster Gedanke: kann man Arcor dazu zwingen, meine reale Adresse preis zu geben?
Mit dubiosen Praktiken wahrscheinlich nicht.
Jetzt ist der Rat allerdings von einem Rechtsgelehrten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. Das will ich nicht so einfach abtun.
und außerdem: wie Die Mesage in Deinem Link auch dabei ist, ist es befriedigender wenigstens irgend etwas getan zu haben als nur die lame duck zu sein


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LordVader71 schrieb:


> ke: kann man Arcor dazu zwingen, meine reale Adresse preis zu geben?


nein


LordVader71 schrieb:


> ist es befriedigender wenigstens irgend etwas getan zu haben als nur die lame duck zu sein


Wenn du Wert darauf legs, dich mit Mailrobots zu unterhalten, bitte, mir wäre das zu albern.
Als Info: Du gehörst zu schätzungweise einigen hunderttausend Betroffenen.
Individuelle "Betreuung" ist seitens der Nutzlosanbieter  nicht vorgesehen...


----------



## gasinator (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

machen sich e-mail provider strafbar wenn sie die realen adressdaten rausgeben? (wegen datenschutz un so)


----------



## agony (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LordVader71 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Rat allerdings von einem Rechtsgelehrten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. Das will ich nicht so einfach abtun.


 
Einen Vertrag zu widerrufen macht nur Sinn, wenn wirklich ein
Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Das ist laut Verbraucherschutz
bei opendownload nicht der Fall.



LordVader71 schrieb:


> ist es befriedigender wenigstens irgend etwas getan zu haben als nur die lame duck zu sein


 
Wenn du denen einen Brief mit deiner Adresse schreibst, bekommst
du zur Belohnung auch noch die Mahnbriefe vom Rechtsanwalt per Post
zugeschickt..


----------



## LordVader71 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich wollte das schon per Mail machen.
Da könnte ich mir zumindest den Absender sparen.
Wenn ich das alles aber jetzt so richtig zu Gemüte führe, ist 
a) kein Vertrag zustande gekommen
b) meine falsche Adressangabe irrelevant
c) kein Grund dafür da, dass Arcor meine Anschrift preis gibt (Begründung siehe a)


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

d) ist es reine  Zeitverschwendung, sich überhaupt irgendwelche Gedanken darüber zu machen.

Neben dem  virtuellem oder papiermäßigem Drohmüll hat es noch  keine weiteren
 auch nur im Ansatz ernstzunehmende Aktionen dieses Ladens gegeben.


----------



## LordVader71 (30 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

das ist doch mal eine beruhigende Aussage!


----------



## Scooter (31 März 2009)

*Vertrag mit Fantasiedaten?*

Hallo Leute!

U.a. bei opendownload steht in den AGB:



> 2.2. Der Kunde gibt ein entsprechendes Vertragsangebot für die Inanspruchnahme der kostenpflichtigen Angebote auf der Internetseite openDownload.de ab, indem er sämtliche für den Vertragsschluss erforderlichen Daten, insbesondere seinen Vor- und Familiennamen, seine vollständige Wohnanschrift, seine E-Mailadresse und sein Geburtsdatum in das auf der Einstiegsseite von openDownload.de bereitgestellte Formular einträgt und das ausgefüllte Formular auf elektronischem Wege über das Internet dem Anbieter zusendet.



Wie sie es denn mit Fantasiedaten aus? Im Sinne diese Regelung habe die 
die hier genannten Angaben nicht gemacht. Demzufollge habe ich im Sinne dieser Regelung kein Angebot abgegeben. Von meinen Rechtsverständnis bedeutet das, dass kein Rechtsgültiger Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde.

Ist dem so?


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit Fantasiedaten?*

Hier gibt es keine Rechtsberatung. Informiere Dich und dann denke nach.


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Akte 09 - Opendownload Abzocke

YouTube - Akte 09 - Über Opendownload, Online Content 1/2

Klasse die Fahren Mercedes...


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



LindaM schrieb:


> Klasse die Fahren Mercedes...


Nur? das ist popelig, normalerweise sind die Knaben  der Nutzlosbranche  mit 
Ferraris und  Lamborghinis ausgestattet


----------



## LindaM (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich versteh das einfach nicht, alle scheinen zu wissen, dass es sich um [.......] und Abzocke handelt, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft, ermittelt... toll wie wärs mal mit Untersuchungshaft etc. das kann doch nicht so weiter gehen...

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich noch nix gezahlt habe, sonst hätte ich sicher mit in den nächsten Ferrari investiert, oder die nächste Sicherheits Festung...


----------



## Scooter (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@Heiko:



> Informiere Dich



Habe ich gemacht aber keine Infos zur konkreten Fragestellung erhalten!
Vieleicht kenn jemand gerichtsurteile, die sich mit dieser Problematik befassen.



> und dann denke nach.



Meine Gedankengänge habe ich hinreichend dargelegt.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

In fast vier Jahren gibt ganze vier Urteile bei denen die Nutzlosbetreiber den kürzeren gezogen haben.
Deine Fragestellung war nie Thema


----------



## Kaeylar (31 März 2009)

*Hab Fragen zu www.opendownload.de*

Hi

Wahrscheinlich gibt es diese Fragen hier irgentwo schon, hab sie vielleicht Übersehen, deswegen.
Ich hab mich bie dieser Seite angemeldet und etwas Runtergeladen, daraufhin habe ich eine Mail mit der Rechnung von 96 Euro bekommen. Dann habe ich diese Rechnung auch bezahlt, nur nun bekomme ich regelmässig Mails von denen wo drinsteht dass der Überweisungsbescheid nicht vorliegt. Nun meine Fragen sind:

1. Muss ich mir deswegen irgentwelche Sorgen machen? Ich habe die Rechnung in der angegebenen Frist bezahlt.
2. Ist es Strafwidrig sich unter falschen Daten bei einer Internetseite anzumelden? Hab mich schon im Internet deswegen umgesehen, hab aber nur Antworten für Deutschland gefunden. Komme aus Österreich.
3. Soll ich diesen Mails in denen steht dass die keinen Überweisungsbescheid haben überhaupt Antworten?
4. Und, oder soll ich meine E.mail Addresse ändern und meine aktuelle löschen. Würde dass etwas helfen?

Danke im Vorraus und bis dahin mfg.


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Brieffreundschaften mit den Nutzlosen sind immer unergiebig. Man kann leichter einer Kuh den Sonntag erklären.


----------



## Kaeylar (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Aha, und auch wegen der anderen Fragen brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen? Hab mich hier durchgelesen und nach allem hätte ich nicht Zahlen sollen, dumm, dumm dumm:wall:

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Ist mir trotzdem etwas mulmig zu mute deswegen, die Mails von denen nerven.


----------



## agony (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Man ist (laut Verbraucherzentrale) nicht verpflichtet, etwas zu bezahlen, weil es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt. Du hast also in einem, genau genommen belanglosen Formular, ohne betrügerische Absichten, eine belanglose Adresse eingegeben, die nicht deine richtige Adresse ist, wen bitte schön sollte das denn interessieren ? Ich habe nicht bezahlt, und jetzt seit fast einem halben Jahr nichts mehr von denen gehört... eigentlich schade, so kriege ich meinen Altpapiercontainer nicht voll  :-D


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@all,

bin win-loads "vorbestraft:-?, ne nicht wirklich.

Klicke über google nun immer wieder mal die Anzeigen an - bin halt neugierig.

Die opendownload-Seite führt ( aus meiner Sicht immer ) ins LEERE.

Sind die endlich platt - zumindest unter opendownload.

gegoogled nach divx - adobe reader - adobe player - openoffice


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Die opendownload-Seite führt ( aus meiner Sicht immer ) ins LEERE.


aus meiner  Sicht sind sie ( leider  )  quicklebendig


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> aus meiner  Sicht sind sie ( leider  )  quicklebendig



@webwatcher

Ich bin mit firefox "unterwegs".
Und meine Wege führen zu:
ZITAT ein vom firefox:

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen  
Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.opendownload.xx aufbauen.  
Obwohl die Website gültig erscheint, konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

    * Könnte die Website temporär nicht verfügbar sein? Versuchen Sie es später nochmals.
    * Können Sie auch andere Websites nicht aufrufen? Überprüfen Sie die Netzwerk-Konfiguration des Computers.
    * Wird Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk durch eine Firewall oder einen Proxy geschützt? Falsche Einstellungen können den Web-Zugriff stören.

ZITAT aus.

firewall ja - Proxy nein.


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kan dir nicht sagen was du für ein  Zugriffsproblem hast, ich kann die Seite mit
 IE und FF  problemlos aufrufen  auf  drei verschiedenen PC über zwei 
verschiedene Zugänge


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> kan dir nicht sagen was du für ein  Zugriffsproblem hast, ich kann die Seite mit
> IE und FF  problemlos aufrufen  auf  drei verschiedenen PC über zwei
> verschiedene Zugänge



@webwatcher

Scheint dann wohl mein "Nicht-Problem" zu sein.
Das ich dann auch bestimmt nicht beheben werde.
Aber versuche auf den PC meiner Kiddies zu übertragen.:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Damit keine  Mißverständnisse entstehen, ich wäre heilfroh, wenn der Laden "abgeraucht" wäre .


----------



## magerquark21 (1 April 2009)

*opendownload.de*

hallo zusammen,

bin auch auf diese [ edit]  hereingefallen, was ich hier lese, beruhigt mich schon, allerdings nur ein bißchen...

habe auch so ein schreiben eines Anwalts bekommen, bezahlen werde ich nicht. aber soll ich wirklich gar nicht unternehmen auch keinen widerspruch oder so? 
wäre dankbar für eine antwort


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



magerquark21 schrieb:


> aber soll ich wirklich gar nicht unternehmen auch keinen widerspruch oder so?


bevor du Brieffreundschaften eingehst, lies das erstmal:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

und das noch zur Abrundung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


----------



## Silent (1 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch das Problem mit der Opendownload seite und habe die Infos hier im Forum positiv aufgenommen.:-p Allerdings hat mich Jemand auf eine Meldung durch die ZDF Serie WIZO aufmerksam gemacht.
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
Hier kann man alles über die Masche der Firma lesen und auch wie man reagieren muss. In diesem Falle raten die Ermittler gegen solche Seiten garnichts zu tun, weil kein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommen wird, da es nicht Wasserdicht ist was die da abziehen. 
Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Silent schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mich Jemand auf eine Meldung durch die ZDF Serie WIZO aufmerksam gemacht.
> ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
> Hier kann man alles über die Masche der Firma lesen und auch wie man reagieren muss. In diesem Falle raten die Ermittler gegen solche Seiten garnichts zu tun, weil kein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommen wird, da es nicht Wasserdicht ist was die da abziehen.
> Gruß


Das ist hier schon länger  bekannt und  wird auch hier so weitergegeben. Die Mehrheit 
der Foren/Blogs auch VZetten raten leider noch immer zu sinnloser Schreibselei.

Mahnbescheide sind nicht völlig auszuschließen, sind aber kein Beinbruch 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/
http://www.premiumpresse.de/woerterbuch-inkasso-deutsch-PR423970.html


----------



## klaus4044 (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



jjkk schrieb:


> Ich will nicht um den heißen Brei herumreden, ich bin den opendownloadern auch auf den Leim gegangen, allerdings in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität wohl noch schlimmer als die meisten anderen.
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _


 
Ruhe bewahren und keine Angst haben, davon leben die "[ edit] ", ein Knobelbruder von mir hat nach der 2. Mahnung gezahlt, aber nie davon gesprochen (aus Scham), jetzt wo ich auf die Seite hier hingewiesen habe und gesagt habe, dass auch ich involviert bin, kam er mit der Sprache ´raus: noch nie etwas mit einem Anwalt gehabt, Inkassofirma huch, und vielleicht Gericht schrecklich; hat lieber 96€ gezahlt und davon leben diese [ edit] , also abwarten bis gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt dann REAGIEREN UND WIDERSPRECHEN! du wirst sehen, dann ist RUHE! ----Also lese dir alles gut durch, auch der Hinweis der Zeitungen und TV ansehen und hören, also nicht verrückt werden.....alles Gute klaus h


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



klaus4044 schrieb:


> hat lieber 96€ gezahlt


Er wird mit Sicherheit nicht unbelästigt bleiben. Wenn die Aufforderung kommt, das zweite Jahr zu blechen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



klaus4044 schrieb:


> , also abwarten bis gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt dann REAGIEREN UND WIDERSPRECHEN! du wirst sehen,


Liest sich dramatisch.  Mahnbescheide von der Nutzlosbranche sind aber so häufig 
wie Hauptreffer  im Lotto und  dienen  nur dem Zweck  allgemeiner  Panikverbreitung. 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## pobe (5 April 2009)

*opendownload-opfer*

Hallo Leute,
wie ihr bereits gesehen habt bin ich auch bei opendownload reingefallen!
nur das problem ist das ich da auch was runtergeladen habe, wo ich von ausgegangen bin das es kostenlos wäre.
deswegen bin ihc grade nen bissel irritiert und weiß net recht wie ich weiter verfahren soll!

ne antwort wäre echt bombe...

LG pobe


----------



## gerhardsturm (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload-opfer*

Warum machst du dir Gedanken,[...].Diese Seite ist sowieso nur existend um uns zu [...] die wollen nur unsere Adressdaten damit sie ihre Rechnungen und Mahnungen senden können.Ich glaube nicht einmal,dass die überprüfen ob man was runterläd oder nicht und wenn die haben ja eh nur Freeware und die ist ja wohl kostenlos wie der Name(Freeware) schon sagt.Rein menschlich gesehen hättest du nur einen [...]----wen juckt´s???

_[Ausdrücke und Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## gerhardsturm (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Habe neuigkeiten:heute erfuhr ich, dass dasOLG Dresden und OLG Hamm(Beschluss vom13.10.2008-I-31W 38/8,rechtsgültig)folgendes rechtsmittel zur verfügung stelltie Banken dürfen Internetbetrügern,Abzockern und abofallenstellern das Konto kündigen.
Sollten wir uns nicht alle wehren, indem wir die Bank von opendownload informieren und um kündigung des Kontos zu bitten?
Ich habe meine e-Mail schon abgeschickt, ich alleine kann aber nichts bewirken, es sollten schon hunderte oder tausende sein um die auf trapp zu bringen--oder??


----------



## dvill (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Keine Neuigkeiten für das Forum:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html

Lesen hilft. Besonders vor dem Schreiben.


----------



## gerhardsturm (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

vielen Dank für die Masregelung,es tut mir wirklich leid dich gelangweilt zu haben.
Aber auf Grund der Entfernung meines Tumors im Gehirn bin ich leider nichtmehr in der Lage konzentriert soviele Seiten zu lesen und mir dann auch noch alles langfristig zu merken.Ich bitte nochmals un Entschuldigung werde euch auch nichtmehr belästigen.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gerhardsturm schrieb:


> werde euch auch nichtmehr belästigen.


und tschüs..


----------



## DRhyme (5 April 2009)

*Opendownload, BEZAHLUNG RÜCKWIRKEND MACHEN???*

So ich bin wie viele dumm reingefallen,
nur noch dümmer von mir, ich hab bezahlt!!!
werd morgen zur bank gehen und eine rücküberweisung beantragen!!!

Das ist wirklich notwendig, normalerweise bin ich nie auf sowas reingefallen,
nur wenn man plötzlich geld aufm konto hat und überheblich überweist, fallen erst im nachhinein die probleme auf!

ist jetzt alles vorbei? Oder kann man das trotzdem retten!?


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Zurückbuchen lassen sich nur Lastschrifteinzüge, nicht aber eigene Überweisungsaufträge! Das geht allenfalls bedingt für ganz kurze Zeit, solange die Überweisung das Bankhaus noch nicht verlassen hat.
Vermutlich wirst Du das also als Lehrgeld abschreiben müssen.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Nutzlos-Anbieter nach Ablauf der Vertragszeit wieder auf Dich zukommt, weil sich ja "...das Abo automatisch verlängert hat...".
Was dann zu beachten ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## klaus4044 (6 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Gerhard, ich finde es nicht nicht gut hier "abgewatscht" zu werden....frag ruhig weiter wenn du Probleme hast, allein Zuspruch macht einen ruhiger und nimmt die Angst, so sehe ich es jedenfalls, habe auch anfangs Fragen gestellt und bin von jemanden "abgewatscht" worden, dass ich doch alles lesen müsste usw. es gibt auch andere hier! Alles Gute klaus h


----------



## LindaM (7 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mir ist was lustiges aufgefallen. Und zwar wer sich noch ersinnen kann ich habe weiter vorn meine Geschichte mit opendownload geschrieben. Und da wars ja so, cih hab mich mit falschem Namen angemeldet und aus angst vor Strafanzeige meinen richtigen geschickt und mich entschuldigt, etc. Da dachte ich ja noch die wären seriös. Naja jedenfalls ist mir auf gefallen, das die meine Supportmeldung mit meinen richtigen Daten anscheind ncih gelesen haben und mir stadessen diesen standardbrief geschickt haben, der auf jede widerrufung zurückkommt. Na ja und so denken die immernoch ich heiße [......]. 
Schön dumm, würden die sich die Mühe machen, die Mails zu lesen, könnten sie mir die Mahnungen frei Haus senden,aber so, landet alles im Spam... tja pech für die - Glück für mich, damit wirds natürlich ncoh einfacher.:-D

Für alle anderen, ein Spam für den Hauseigenen Briefkasten wäre nicht schlecht, da könnten auch gleich die Briefe von GEZ und die Flyer der Zeugen Jehovas mit rei^n:sun:


----------



## dvill (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

*Klartext von einem, der sich auskennt:*


> Da wird über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des ausdrücklich als kostenlos angekündigten Download-Angebots arglistig hinweggetäuscht. Aus juristischer Sicht ist damit keinesfalls ein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen.





> Die Erfahrung zeigt aber: Auch wenn man nichts tut, ist von Seiten des Geldeintreibers nichts zu befürchten, da ist noch nie etwas nachgekommen.


----------



## aweber (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

...und noch ein post!

ebenfalls "opfer" ... und die dreistigkeit ... 
das ists, was so verärgert ... 
die spielen mit der dummheit und angst der menschen.

hatte mich auch registriert ... aber den aktivierungslink nie betätigt ... und morgens um 5 kam die rechnung ... um 9 hab ich alles zurückgenommen bzw. storniert, da gelten unsere konsumentenschutzgesetze ... 

und ich hab tatsächlich auf mein erstes mail ne antwort gekriegt ... ich hätte den aktivierungslink betätigt und dadurch den vertrag angenommen!

tja ... pustekuchen ... hab ich nicht

[ edit]


----------



## aweber (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

so ein schwachsinn!!!




> "Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:
> Der Kunde, kann seine auf Vertragsschluss gerichtete Erklärung (§ 1 Abs. 2 AGB: "Anmeldung") innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> Content Services Ltd.
> ...


----------



## georgius (8 April 2009)

*RA O. T., Osnabrück auch*

Hallo Leute,
nicht nur die Frau RA K.  G., jetzt auch Herr RA O. T. schreibt die Mahanbescheide. Der erste habe ich gerade gestern bekommen. Aus 96.- Euro macht er mir 138.-  Mal schauen wie sich die Geschichte weiter entwickelt. Ich habe nicht im Sinn zu zahlen! Er droht mir im Namen von CONTENT SERVICES LIMITED mit den gerichtlichen Schritten. 
Grüsse Alle in diesem Forum - eine super Idee, sonst ist man alleine und verzweifelt.
Georg


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 April 2009)

*AW: RA O. T., Osnabrück auch*



georgius schrieb:


> nicht nur die Frau RA K.  G., jetzt auch Herr RA O. T. schreibt die Mahanbescheide.


Lassen da etwa "Verlobte" auf ihre Art "grüßen"? 

Übrigens handelt es sich bei den Mails/Schreiben beileibe nicht um gerichtliche Mahnbescheide, sondern um den üblichen Mahndünnpfiff, der zur Einschüchterung aus München und Osnabrück verbreitet wird!


----------



## bernhard (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es geht ganz klar um die Ausbeutung von Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit.

Der Wechsel der anwaltlichen Mahndroh-Kasper treibt scheinbar die Kosten hoch und soll die völlig überflüssige Angst erhöhen.

Diese faulen Tricks machen Gerichte niemals mit.


----------



## Teleton (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden besteht nicht, wenn der Anbieter mit der Ausführung der Leistung innerhalb von 7 Werktagen ab Vertragsschluss begonnen hat


 Wie kommen die auf diesen Unsinn? Von 7 Tagen steht nix im Gesetz (§312d Abs 3 BGB), mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Frage des Erlöschens des Widerrufsrechtes ohnehin umstritten ist.

Egal, ist ja eh alles nur Mahngeschwurbel.


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Teleton schrieb:


> Egal, ist ja eh alles nur Mahngeschwurbel.


Wie immer ist das Mahngeschwurbel eine  wüste Mixtur aus Versatzstücken rechtlicher Normen
 und  freier Phantasie, gedacht Otto Normalo zu verunsichern.


----------



## rooster61 (8 April 2009)

*AW: RA O. T., Osnabrück auch*



georgius schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nicht nur die Frau RA K.  G., jetzt auch Herr RA O. T. schreibt die Mahanbescheide. Der erste habe ich gerade gestern bekommen. Aus 96.- Euro macht er mir 138.-  Mal schauen wie sich die Geschichte weiter entwickelt. Ich habe nicht im Sinn zu zahlen! Er droht mir im Namen von CONTENT SERVICES LIMITED mit den gerichtlichen Schritten.
> Grüsse Alle in diesem Forum - eine super Idee, sonst ist man alleine und verzweifelt.
> Georg



Also kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid - sondern nur gequirlte Sch...., also Mahndrohmüll.

Also weiter Steine legen.:sun: Ich zumindest.


----------



## bootica (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Liebe User, 

ich konnte schon sehr viel über diese [...], durch euere posts, in erfahrung bringen. DANKE !!!

meine frage, bzw mein anliegen ist folgendes : 

ich habe die richtige adresse angegeben (sowie ich auch e-mail), aber den falschen namen. wie und in welcher form kann sich das negativ für mich auswirken ?? 

das lustige bei der ganzen sache ist ja, dass ich vor einigen wochen eine reportage bei stern TV über diese [...] gesehen habe und es nich fassen konnte, wie man auf sowas reinfallen kann..nun, da habe ich mich wohl geirrt  

ich freue mich über jede antwort, die mir meine nächsten schritte erleichtern !!!  

bis dahin, stay tuned ! 

MFG, bootica

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)_


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Aber das steht alles schon so in den oben verlinkten Artikeln.


----------



## bootica (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sehr vielen Dank für diese schnelle und vor allem kompente Hilfe !!! 

Schönes Osterwochenende


----------



## dvill (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das kann ja heiter werden: easy-downloads.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die machen auch noch Werbung für Drogen! Auf drogen.net steht:


> it works


----------



## Majoschi (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ach ja, mich hats auch erwischt, und wie jeder andere sag ich auch: ich habs nicht gesehn.
Hab ich wirklich nicht, da ich auf dem blöden 17"Monitor die Kostenbelehrung ganz rechts garnicht gesehn hab, und we scrollt schon nach recht, wo eh meistens nur Werbung ist?

Rechnung kam am nächsten Morgen, Verbraucherschutzschreiben ist dann per Einschreiben rausgegangen, wobei ich immernoch auf den rückschein warte.

im übrigen ist bei mir die erste auch gleichzeitig die Letzte Mahnung, so stehts jedenfalls drin. bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht, bekomm doch so gerne Post vom Anwalt.
Ob der auch persönlich vorbeikommen würde? mich würds freuen 

Das einzig gute daran ist, das man jetuzt aufmerksamer auch mal AGB's liest.
das schlechte daran: ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich jemals wieder meinen richtigen Namen und Adresse eingebe.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Ob der auch persönlich vorbeikommen würde? mich würds freuen


Wenn er es doch nur mal täte, dann könntest  du der Presse/TV  Bescheid geben.
 Der Herr ist genau wie seine Münchner Kollegin äußerst publikumsscheu.


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Majoschi schrieb:


> , Verbraucherschutzschreiben ist dann per Einschreiben rausgegangen, wobei ich immernoch auf den rückschein warte.


Brieffreundschaften mit der Nutzlosbranche  sind wenig zielführend 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
 Selbst Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen  kein Geschreibsel mehr


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Ach ja, mich hats auch erwischt, und wie jeder andere sag ich auch: ich habs nicht gesehn.


Ob es wirklich sichtbar war, ist völlig offen. ist aber auch nicht dein Bier.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Majoschi (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Brieffreundschaften mit der Nutzlosbranche  sind wenig zielführend
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> Selbst Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen  kein Geschreibsel mehr



Also mir wurde vom Verbraucherschutz sogar empfohlen was zurückzuschicken, mit der Begründung "Vogel Strauss Taktik ist nicht, es gibt sowas wie nen Schadensminderungsgesetz" oder so. Er hats mir so erklärt, das DIE einen Teil der Unberechtigten Vorderungen auch durchsetzen könnten, wenn man garnicht auf die schreiben reagiert.


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Majoschi schrieb:


> empfohlen was zurückzuschicken, mit der Begründung "Vogel Strauss Taktik ist nicht, es gibt sowas wie nen Schadensminderungsgesetz" oder so.


Quatsch mit Sauce. Bei halbwegs serlösen Anbietern mag das eventuell  zutreffen, aber nicht für die 
Nutzlosbranche.  Noch nie  hat einer der Nutzlosanbieter in fast vier Jahren  seit dem
 Start der Nutzlosangebote seine  Forderungen gerichtlich wegen "Vogel Strauss" durchgesetzt,
 im Gegenteil in fünf  Prozessen haben sie einen  auf den Hut gekriegt.
Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



In diesem Forum wird es keine Empfehlungen  für sinnloses  Geschreibsel geben.
Es soll Foren geben, die das immer noch nicht kapiert haben...


----------



## KatzenHai (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Also mir wurde vom Verbraucherschutz sogar empfohlen was zurückzuschicken, mit der Begründung "Vogel Strauss Taktik ist nicht, es gibt sowas wie nen Schadensminderungsgesetz" oder so. Er hats mir so erklärt, das DIE einen Teil der Unberechtigten Vorderungen auch durchsetzen könnten, wenn man garnicht auf die schreiben reagiert.


Kannst du sagen, welcher "Verbraucherschutz" das war? (keine Personennamen, bitte, aber Stadt)

Ich würde da gerne ein aufklärendes Telefonat führen, dass das grundsätzlich bei Abzockeforderungen NICHT stimmt. [s. Webwatchers Zitat.]


----------



## Majoschi (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Verbraucherschutz Magdeburg, Breiter Weg ...
Nette Beratung für nur 5€ Unkostenbeitrag... wird unter Lehrgeld abgehakt.


----------



## dvill (9 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Zum Brechen:


> Sozusagen mit der Brechstange ans Geld der Empfänger seiner Briefe möchte wohl ein Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück. Er macht irgendwelche „Forderungen aus Dienstleistungsverträgen“ geltend, an die sich die Betroffenen , wie es scheint, gar nicht erinnern können.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Auf eine Interview-Anfrage bei T. erhielt unsere Zeitung keine Antwort.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> „Wir haben Rücksprache mit Experten gehalten und dann überhaupt nicht auf das Schreiben reagiert“, erklärt K.. Das rät auch die Verbraucherzentrale, die längst auf den Internetbetrug aufmerksam geworden ist.


Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Machenschaften von „Opendownload.de“


----------



## genervter User (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Schönen guten Tag zusammen.
Ich bin Neu hier im Forum und habe schon alle Beiträge und Rechtsbelehrungen gelesen, die Bezug darauf nehmen wen man in die Opendownload Falle getreten ist.

Habe jetzt noch ein paar Fragen die mir darin noch nicht beantwortet wurden, wäre über hilfreiche Antworten Dankbar.

Ich bin am Mittwoch den 08.04.2009 in die Falle getappt :wall: :unzufrieden:

Nachdem ich noch ein mal auf die Anmeldeseite gegangen bin, habe ich noch ein mal nach der Info geschaut, das man nach der Anmeldung für den Dienst etwas Zahlen muß.
Es steht dort explizit auf der Anmeldeseite, wen auch schlecht leserlich.
Habe davon einen Sreenshot, weiß aber nicht ob ich den hier einstellen darf.

Somit hätte man es lesen können, wen man gewollt hätte?

Nun habe ich mir noch ein mal genau die ABG`s durchgelesen und siehe da,
da steht auch eindeutig drin das man für 24 Monate zu einem Preis von 8€ im Monat also 96,00€ im Jahr bezahlen muss.
Somit habe ich mich doch eindeutig damit einverstanden erklärt, als ich den Butten bei der Anmeldung gesetzt habe "das ich mich mit den ABG`s einverstanden erkläre."

Oder habe ich da in den Rechtsbelehrungen falsch verstanden?

Ich habe mir auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale die Widerspruchserklärung gezogen.
Wen ich mir Die jetzt genau durchlese komme ich damit nicht konform, im Sinne: 
Auszug aus der Belehrung;
" Nach Inaugenscheinnahme Ihrer Homepage habe ich festgestellt, dass der Preishinweis versteckt ist, offenbar in der Absicht, unentdeckt zu bleiben."

Dies ist ja nicht richtig, den ich habe ja eigentlich die ABG`s gelesen und dort steht es doch eindeutig drin, dass ich zahlen muss.

Was ist den jetzt richtig?

Momentan gehe ich davon aus das Opendownload seine Internetpräsens geändert haben muss.
So einige dinge die Hier geschrieben wurden, passen nicht zu der Seite.


Gruss 

genervter User


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Abzieherei mit Kostenfallen im Internet ist ein Massenphänom.

Nach über drei Jahren mit Millionen Belästigten gibt es keine neuen Fragen und keine nicht beantworteten.

*Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.*

Die Taste "Entf" und das Altpapier-Recycling lösen alle Probleme.


----------



## luki4ka (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern Mahnung von opendownload.de bekommen.
Ich war Schockiert als ich denn Brief vom Anwalt gelesen habe! Habe auch dort angerufen und habe wiedersprochen.
Danach war ich wieder unsicher und habe einen Brief an den Anwalt geschrieben, das ich breit bin den Btrag zu bezahlen aber ohne die Mahngebühren.
Aber nach dem ich hier gelesen habe das es sich um eine falle handelt war ich erleichtert.:sun:
Nur jetzt weiss ich nicht ob es richtig von mir war so zu schreiben und was soll ich jetzt tun?
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?:roll:


----------



## genervter User (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sorry dvill, Dass ich gefragt habe!

Es ist mir schon klar das mansche Fragen nerven, aber nicht jeder hat ein Verständnis für geschriebene Worte wie ein Rechtsexperte.

Also habe ich es jetzt richtig verstanden das ich weder einen Widerruf des Vertrags einlegen werde, noch die Rechnung in Schriftlicher Form nicht akzeptiere.
Einfach Löschen und abwarten und Tee trinken!

Gruss


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn man von einem Taschendieb belästigt wird, spielt es keine Rolle, ob der eine blaue oder eine braune Hose an hat. Relevante Fragen zu den Projekten dieser Bande sind mit den Links auf dieser Seite oben erschöpfend beantwortet.


----------



## luki4ka (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo dvill,
also das heisst ich soll keine Briefe mehr schreiben und auf keine Mahnungen von dene reagieren.
Trotz das, das ich besttigt habe das ich einverstanen bin zu  bezahlen.
Alle weitere Schreiben von dene einfach vernichten und abwarten.
Sag mir bitte ob ich es richtig verstanden habe?
Und danke dir!:smile:


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Jeder Leser muss hier selbst entscheiden, was er tun will.

Die Erfahrung lehrt jedenfalls, dass die Brieffreundschaft mit Typen, die sich hinter konspirativen Adressen verstecken, bandenmäßig organisiert sind und andere mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben belästigen, wenig erfreulich und in keiner Weise nützlich ist.


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Momentan gehe ich davon aus das Opendownload seine Internetpräsens geändert haben muss.
> So einige dinge die Hier geschrieben wurden, passen nicht zu der Seite.[


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Ein weiteres Beispiel hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post274562
Niemand behauptet, dass die für opendownload.de verantwortlichen Brüder das auch so machen aber der Verdacht liegt doch sehr nahe. Können so viele Leute wirklich nicht lesen, was ihnen angeblich angezeigt wird? Zumindest berechtigte Zweifel sind durchaus angebracht. Immerhin klappt ja das Opt-in-Verfahren bei diesem Projekt hier schon nicht immer!


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet, dass die für opendownload.de verantwortlichen Brüder das auch so machen


Und warum arbeiten  sie dann mit täglich ja stündlich neuen/wechselnden  
AdsenseUmleitungs/Einstiegs-URL, oft drei/vier unterschiedliche zu einem Suchbegriff
 die  auf den wirrsten Weiterleitungspfaden zu immer derselben Nutzlosseite 
führen?  Was auf  diesen Labyrinthen alles vorgegaukelt wird, kann kein 
Mensch nachvollziehen und  braucht/muß er auch nicht.

Seriöse Anbieter haben solche Verwirrspielchen nicht nötig.


----------



## genervter User (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Webwatcher,

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt gesteinigt und aus dem Forum verbannt werde (dafür ist ein Forum ja auch da, oder nicht) stelle ich noch eine Frage, weil sie mich einfach nicht in ruhe lässt.

Mir ist schon klar dass die einzige Möglichkeit dem allen entgegen zu wirken, nicht zu reagieren ist (habe ich begriffen, werde ich auch nicht tun)
Habe mir auch alle Videos von Katzen......jens angesehen.

Trotzdem werde ich die Frage nicht los, ob ich nicht doch einen Gültigen Vertrag eingegangen bin, da ich die ABG`s nicht gelesen habe [/FONT][FONT=&quot](wer macht das schon noch)[/FONT][FONT=&quot], aber dieses dennoch bestätigt habe. 
Aber es steht doch darin das man einen Verpflichtung eingeht und bestätigt habe ich dieses ja auch noch.

Sollte dies jetzt tatsächlich bei der Anmeldung (was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann) auch so gewesen sein, kann mir da trotzdem keiner was?

Gruss
[/FONT]


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich die Frage nicht los, ob ich nicht doch einen Gültigen Vertrag eingegangen bin, da ich die ABG`s nicht gelesen habe [/FONT][FONT=&quot](wer macht das schon noch)[/FONT][FONT=&quot], aber dieses dennoch bestätigt habe.


Preisangaben und Kostenpflicht haben klar und deutlich  sichtbar zu sein und 
nicht in irgendwelchen AGB versteckt. Dies ist durch mehrere  OLG Entscheidungen bestätigt worden.


----------



## genervter User (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

DANKE für Deine Antwort!!

Gruss


----------



## luki4ka (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo an alle,
diese frage habe ich schon einmal gestellt, aber ich kann mich nicht beruigen.
Ich habe die Mahnung widerschprochen aber auch einen Brief geschrieben an den Anwalt von opendownload.de mit der einverstndnis vo mir das ich diese Rechnng bezahlen werde ohne die Mahngebüren. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob die das Recht haben das Geld jetzt zu verlangen? Habe ich d etwas bewilligt obwohl ich keine Ahnung hatte und die das Recht nicht haben?
Was soll ich nun tun? Einen Andern Brief zu schreiben und nochmal wiedersprechen, wird mir bestimmt überhaupt nicht helfen! Die ganze warterei macht mich verrückt ob wohl es schon gestern angefangen hat.
Ich habe Angst das die etwas gegen mich haben wo auch berechtigt ist!


----------



## dvill (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die hatten noch nie etwas gegen irgendjemanden.

Das ist  K a s p e r l e t h e a t e r.


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



luki4ka schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst das die etwas gegen mich haben wo auch berechtigt ist!



Du wärst der erste von mehreren  hundertausend Verbrauchern, die auf denselben  Mist reingefallen sind.
Wenn du das immer noch glaubst, spiel im Lotto, der Jackpot ist viel wahrscheinlicher  zu bekommen.


----------



## luki4ka (10 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Du wärst der erste von mehreren hundertausend Verbrauchern, die auf denselben Mist reingefallen sind.
> Wenn du das immer noch glaubst, spiel im Lotto, der Jackpot ist viel wahrscheinlicher zu bekommen.


  Ja du hast Recht, aber trotzdem wenn so was jemandem zum ersten mal passiert bekommt mann Angst. 
Ich werde versuchen mich nicht mehr verrückt zu machen, das ist das einzigste was ich zur Zeit tun kann. Und abwarten wie lange ich von denen belästigt würde.
Danke dir für deine hilfe.


----------



## Horst2206 (11 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

auch ich bin auf opendownload hereingefallen, obwohl ich immer bestritten habe, daß mir so etwas nicht passieren würde, ich könnte mich ohrfeigen.

Aber was solls, so bin ich wenigstens auf dieses Forum gestoßen, wo sehr nützliche Tipps stehen.

Habe als erstes Widerspruch eingelegt ( Musterschreiben ) und lasse, nachdem ich die meisten Beiträge gelesen habe, alles auf mich zukommen.

Ich berichte jedenfalls, wie es weitergeht.

Danke für eure vielen Tipps,

frohe Ostern wünsche ich noch allen.

Horst


----------



## dvill (11 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bei Vollmond auf dem Friedhof eine tote schwarze Katze verbuddeln hat ungefähr die gleiche Abwehrkraft wie diese "Musterschreiben". Was sollen die helfen? Die Bande hat genug davon rumliegen und es juckt die nicht.

So geht es weiter, mit und ohne Vervollständigung persönlicher Daten in fremden, unseriösen Händen:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Horst2206 schrieb:


> Habe als erstes Widerspruch eingelegt ( Musterschreiben ) und lasse, nachdem ich die meisten Beiträge gelesen habe, alles auf mich zukommen.


Dann hast du die wichtigsten Beiträge nicht gelesen oder verstanden: 
Hier im Forum gibt es keine  Empfehlung für sinnloses Geschreibsel.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659



> Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
> ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
> In WISO:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elfe552 (12 April 2009)

*O.  Tiger im T.*

Hallo,
Freitag, nun endlich bekam ich nach diversen E-Mails nun eine Postwurfsendung,sprich Mahnung, von [] :scherzkeks:
Ich fühlte mich geehrt,von ihm persönlich angeschrieben zu werden...jajaj.
Und dann habe ich ihm,weil ich ein freundlicher Mensch bin,geantwortet.
Fürchte allerdings,er wird meinen Brief nicht lesen und wenn,dann nicht hinter den Spiegel stecken.
Ich wies ihn darauf hin,daß ich schwer krank bin(Dialyse) und meine Lebenszeit dadurch evtl ziemlich verkürzt sein könnte.
Deshalb bestand ich darauf,meine verkürzte Lebenszeit nicht weiter zu verschwenden und umgehend den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erstellen zu lassen
Da ich mir keinerlei Schuld bewußt sei,würde ich darauf bestehen,daß die Mahnung vom Gericht auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit geprüft werde.
Ich stellte ihm ein Ultimatum von 24 Std.
Nach diesem Brief ging es mir besser und ich werde der Sache entspannt entgegensehen.
Hoffe,daß ich die Reaktion noch in meiner verkürzten Lebenszeit:quaengel:
erlebe.
P.S. An alle,die glauben,ich würde hier einen makabren Scherz treiben...
nei,ich bin wirklich krank und deshalb macht mich diese Abzockermafia erst richtig wütend.
Und dies ist meine Art,damit umzugehen und Luft abzulassen.
LG
Elfe


----------



## weho58 (12 April 2009)

*opendownload.de*

opendownload: auch wenn hier an einigen Stellen geschrieben wird, es wird nicht verstanden wenn Leute hier immer das gleiche schreiben, was anderen schon vorher passiert ist.
Ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet, da auf der gegoogelten Seite stand, es werden Leute gesucht, die ebenfalls in die Abzockfalle von opendownloads getapst sind. Nun bin ich hier. :roll:

Ich richtete am 2.4. eine HP ein, mein Butten Bildergalerie funktionierte mit Hw nicht, Adobe Flash Player zufügen. Da war’s passiert, ich bin getapst.:wall: Rechnung 96,-Eu. In der Re. nicht mal ersichtlich das da noch ein 2. Jahr folgt. Dies habe ich dann beim googeln gelesen und kam hier ins Forum. Ich habe alle Hinweise verstanden bevor ich hier ankam. Wollte eben nur auf die Aktualität hinweisen!!! 
Habe am 3.4. sofort widerrufen. Über Support wie die Meldung rein kam, war meine Widerruf selbstredend nicht zustellbar. Mit dem klugen Hw in`s Kundenformular einloggen. Meine damalige Bestätigungsmail hatte ich ja gelöscht, wie man das so macht wenn es nicht wichtig ist. Dies ist denen dort auch klar, denn man bekommt die Möglichkeit sich mit der Ku.- oder Re.-Nr. anzumelden. Den Text habe ich mir vorher kopiert, den Text abgeschickt = Text weg. Man bekommt zwar eine Betätigung (v) das man gesendet hat, aber eben den Inhalt nicht. Echt Spitze oder!? Bekam gar Antwort, wie sie jeder hier kennt. Obwohl nicht notwendig, 2. Widerruf das ich nicht zahle, für etwas was weder erkennbar noch von mir gewollt war. Ein Vertrag kommt für mein Verständnis nur zu Stande wenn es von beiden Seiten auch gewollt ist. Mit dem Häkchen setzen habe ich Ihnen als rechtlich sehr bedenklich geäußert. Aber das interessiert die eh nicht. Die Mahnschreiben sind voreingestellt und kommen automatisiert. 
Wie bei mir heute, zum Ostersonntag. Echt Klasse!
Die Sache ist jetzt für mich abgehakt und ich sammle schön die Mahnungen. 
Ähnliches war mir vor Jahren bei Gedichte-Server.com passiert. Da war ich aber so doof und habe bezahlt, damals waren es noch 36,-Eu, die gibt`s immer noch nur teurer!!! Wollte ein einfach Gedicht für eine Hochzeitszeitung, Preis war nicht ersichtlich, erst in den Abgas, vielleicht auf Seite 13 oder so, da ist man müde vom lesen, bis dahin kommen die wenigsten.
Aber die ließen trotz Zahlung nicht locker, wollten immer wieder das Geld. Mal ein viertel Jahr Ruhe, dann ein Jahr und es ging wieder los. Drohungen wie sie hier geschrieben stehen, ständig wechselnde Inkassobüros. Zwei hatte ich damals noch angeschrieben, dass sie mal ins Internet schauen sollen was man über Ihre Mandantin schreibt. Es ging 2 Jahre, ich habe dann allerdings auch nicht mehr reagiert. Trotz das ich mit Anzeige von Nötigung und Körperverletzung (psychisch) lässt das Gesetz zu drohte.
Das sind alles geschenkte Maßnahmen!!! Das Geld könnt ihr sparen!!!

Lehrgeld!!! 
Heute hebt mich es nicht mehr an.  Als das mit opendownload kam habe ich schnell mal gegoogelt was dahinter steckt.
Na und alle guten Dinge sind bekanntlich 3.
Diesmal etwas anders gelagert. Fastload.TV - das es kostenpflichtig ist konnte ich lesen, allerdings funktionierte damals, denke mal 2-3 Jahre her, deren Software oder was auch immer nicht. Auf alle Fälle konnte ich die versprochenen TV Senden auf dem Computer nicht empfangen. Also Kündigung noch in der Probezeit. Ich glaube die saßen in der Slowakei damals. Die wollten die Kohle da verspätet, ich widerrief am zweiten Tag, von 10 oder 14 Tagen. Die wollten auf Bauernfang und schrieben es zählt wenn es dort ankommt. Irrtum!!! Es hätte auch der letzte Widerrufstag gereicht um abzusenden. Noch besser, hätte ich es bis zur Schließungszeit nicht geschafft, dann hätte es nicht mit Gongschlag 0:00 Uhr geendet.
Dann zählt der Stempel der Post vom Folgetag. Es muss allerdings die 1. Briefkastenlehrung sein, sonst ist die Widerrufsfrist wirklich weg. Ist nicht nur deutsches, ist EU Recht!

Da gebranntes Kind, aber es passiert eben immer mal wieder :wall:, Feuer scheut und es auch noch Ausland war habe ich Übergabebrief gemacht.
Die waren so dreist und behaupteten es sei nichts angekommen.
Ha, ha, ich konnte Ihnen ja den Namen der Mitarbeiterin nennen die meinen Brief entgegen nahm. Dann war Ruhe.
So bei mir aber auch, ich mach mich vom Acker, ist etwas länger geworden, sorry.
Also denn, weiterhin Frohe Ostern!!!

Gruß Holger


----------



## Coburg-M (12 April 2009)

*Ich hab mal ne bescheidene Frage...*

Aus Neugierde war ich mal auf Opendownload.de und hab mal geschaut, was die für Software im Angebot haben (natürlich ohne Anmeldung):

1. Open-Source-Software
2. meiner Meinung nach Sinnlos-Internetexplorer-Toolbars
3. Microsoft Software (Windows XP Service Pack 3 (Bin mir nicht sicher, ob nur SP3 oder das gesamte Windows), SP2, Windows Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software, IE8)
4. Aufsätze für IE6
5. Für verschiedene Hersteller explizit (hier: TechniSat DVB-S-Viewer, ich hatte dieses Teil schon auf dem PC aber in Verbindung mit einer entsprechenden DVB-S-Karte) lizenzierte Software (Ich würde das dann als Raubkopien deuten)

Zum Punkt 3 und 5: Wenn die diese Software über ihr Portal anbieten, machen die sich doch strafbar? Jedenfalls hab ich mal Microsoft und TechniSat dezent via Mail gefragt, ob es seine Richtigkeit hat, daß Opendownload.de Programme anbieten darf.
Mal gespannt, ob sich die Firmen melden oder ob endlich Opendownload mal erfolgreich verklagt wird.


----------



## weho58 (12 April 2009)

*AW: Ich hab mal ne bescheidene Frage...*

Ich denke nicht das das etwas bringt. Denn überlege mal, du wirst ja nur auf deren Seite gelockt. Die bieten freilich auf dem Markt befindliche Softwaren an, jedoch bezahlst du nicht die Software die du anklickst sondern sie wollen dich in einen Vertrag zu ihrer "Servicseite" andrehen!
So sehe ich zumindest die Sache.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Elfe552 (12 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*

Hi Holger,
ja,ich bin auch so ein Opfer von opendownload.
Hab auch schon mega viele Mails von denen bekommen,die ich alle brav gespeichert habe...für Tage,wenns mir mal nicht gut geht.Dann ruf ich die auf,lach mir nen Fackelzug und alles ist wieder gut.
Und ein gewisser O.T. hat mir noch eine besondere Freude zum Osterfest gemacht:scherzkeks:mit seiner Postwurfsendung.
So ein Rechtsverdreherbrief kann dir echt das gesamte Wochenende versüßen!!!
Ich hoffe,der Gesetzgeber läßt sich noch gaaaanz viel Zeit,diesem Abzockerzirkus Einhalt zu gebieten.
Denn diese Spaßvögel bereichern einem das Leben ungemein:respekt:
Naja,dir jedenfalls schöne Ostern
Elfe


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de*



Elfe552 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,der Gesetzgeber läßt sich noch gaaaanz viel Zeit,diesem Abzockerzirkus Einhalt zu gebieten.


Keine Sorge, er läßt sich Zeit. Er läßt sich sogar alle Zeit der Welt, denn wie schrieb mir unsere famose Justizministerin erst kürzlich?


			
				Bundesministerium der Justiz schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


 :wall:


----------



## Horst2206 (13 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dann hast du die wichtigsten Beiträge nicht gelesen oder verstanden:
> Hier im Forum gibt es keine Empfehlung für sinnloses Geschreibsel.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659
> Die einzige, die davon profitiert, ist die Post. Das Geld was für sinnlose Schreiben
> ...


 
Ich habe es schon verstanden, habe aber trotzdem Widerspruch eingelegt um es nötigenfalls gerichtlich durchsetzen zu können.
Die Adresse hatten sie bereits, also was solls, ein Brief mehr oder weniger in meinem Briefkasten?
Der Widerspruch war das einzige Schreiben, in das ich Geld investiere.

Jetzt heißt es abwarten, was so alles passiert.

Horst


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Horst2206 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon verstanden, nötigenfalls gerichtlich durchsetzen zu können.


Was willst du gerichtlich durchsetzen? Der Laden  klagt nicht, willst du klagen und  wenn weswegen?


----------



## Horst2206 (13 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nein, nicht falsch verstehen, ich klage nicht.
Aber im Falle, wenn OD wirklich Klage erheben würde, was ich nicht glaube.
Aber das Einschreiben war es mir Wert, ich bin gespannt, ob ich überhaupt Antwort bekomme.


----------



## dvill (13 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was soll das Einschreiben dann helfen?

Böse Geister vertreiben?


----------



## klausimaus (14 April 2009)

*AW: Opfer von opendownload*



Grünlich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> ich bin auch Opfer von opendownload geworden.
> Danke für die Hilfe , die ich hier gefunden habe !
> Mein Puls hat sich deutlich normalisiert .
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich auch von opendownload verarschen lassen. Ich hätte mal vorher von diesem Forum gerne etwas gewusst. Das Problem ist, dass ich schon bezahlt habe. Gibs da ne Möglichkeit, das Geld wieder zurückbuchen zu lassen?


----------



## Niclay (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo und "Moin"!

Tja, nun hat es gestern nacht auch mich erwischt und hab "Opendownload" am Hals. Ich hab die Kosten auch zu spät entdeckt und das mit dem Verzicht auf mein Widerrufsrecht nicht gelesen.

Warum schreiben die überhaupt etwas von Widerrufsrecht auf ihrer Seite und wie man widerrufen kann, wenn man eh nur dann runterladen kann, wenn man auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet?

Ich habe bei der behördenauskunft angerufen um mir die Telefonnummer der verbraucherzentrale geben zu lassen, doch der nette Herr riet mir erstmal "Opendownload" bei google einzugeben und so bin ich nun hier gelandet. Ich bin dank des Forums hier nun beruhigt. 

Ich habe nicht alle Postings gelesen, habe aber gesehen, dass sich viele schon Mitte bis Ende des letzten Jahres bei Opendownload angemeldet hatten. Nun haben wir schon April 2009. 

Mich würde interessieren, was diese Leute bis heute mit Opendownload erlebt haben, wie lange und wie viele Drohungen, Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkasso Diensten oder Rechtsanwälten kamen, bis Opendownload endlich aufgegeben hat?

LG

Niclay


----------



## agony (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Niclay schrieb:


> Hallo und "Moin"!
> 
> ..wie lange und wie viele Drohungen, Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkasso Diensten oder Rechtsanwälten kamen, bis Opendownload endlich aufgegeben hat?


 
Nach dem Rechtsanwaltsbrief vor 6 Monaten kam bei mir nichts mehr,
.. mal abwarten, ich hoffe doch noch mal irgendwann was von open-
download zum schmunzeln zu kriegen


----------



## Markus96 (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo
Ich habe mich gestern, Montag bei opendownload.de angemeldet, ahnungslos wie ich natürlich bin hab ich die agb nich richtig gelesen und hab mir nix dabei gedacht einfach ein häckchen gemacht. Wollte eigentlich nur nen Adobe Flash Player downloaden, ich wurde zu der seite "geschickt" und hab einfach mal drauf los geschrieben:

Hab keine echte Adresse und keinen echten Namen angegeben (Hans Wurst hab ich mich genannt)...
Auch das Geburtsdatum war nicht echt...
bin ja noch minderjährig *g*
Nur leider hab ich heute vormittag ne mail erhalten das ich 96 € zahlen sollte..
warum eigentlich den Flash Player kann ich auf 1000en anderen seiten auch downloaden nur hier kostete er halt was ...

hab mich schon ein bisschen durchgelesen aber bin immer noch ahnungslos  

bitte helft mir weil ich bin echt verzweifelt...

können sie mich ausfindig machen nur durch die e-mail oder die IP?
ist es straftätig sich mit falschem namen zu registrieren?

bitte schnelle antworten bin echt verzweifelt 

meine e-mail: müsstet ihr sehen sonst kann ich sie euch auch geben 

danke schonmal

markus


----------



## webwatcher (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Markus96 schrieb:


> hab mich schon ein bisschen durchgelesen aber bin immer noch ahnungslos


Dann lies wenigstens noch dieses Posting:>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659

wenn du dich schon jeder Information (Links oben  auf der Seite) verweigerst 

Was glaubst du eigentlich, was hier in mitterweile ca  2000 Postings zum Thema opendownload 
besprochen wurde? Bestimmt keine Schönheitstipps oder Fußballkommentare :wall:

Du bist der schätzungsweise der 500. User, der zum Thema opendownload die Frage
 "was soll ich tun" stellt oder auch "ich hab keine  Ahnung" . Ganz offen es nervt!


----------



## gasinator (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

bringt es was wenn man seine e-mail adresse löscht und einfach ne neue eröffnet wenn man sowieso falsche angaben gemacht hat dann haben sie ja überhaupt nichts mehr nihmal mehr ne e-mail adresse?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn man die Mailadresse nicht mehr unbedingt braucht, kann man die natürlich löschen. Alternativ tut es aber auch ein guter Spamfilter.


----------



## gasinator (14 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich hab ne neue angelegt un die alte brauch ich nich mehr deswegen frag ich ^^


----------



## dvill (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Noch gerissener gingen die Betreiber einer Site vor, die kostenlose Zeitschriften-PDFs und E-Books bereithielt (die Site wurde inzwischen vom Netz genommen). Sie präsentierten dem Site-Besucher die Information, sein Adobe Reader sei veraltet, und er könne jetzt die neue Version herunterladen. Ein Klick auf das Hinweisfeld brachte den Anwender ebenfalls zu Opendownload.de.


Internet und Sicherheit - PC-WELT


----------



## -tom (15 April 2009)

*Nur teils falsche Daten bei Abmahnfalle angegeben - was tun?*

Hallo,

meine Stieftochter ist leider Opfer einer dieser Abmahnfallen (opendownload.de) geworden. Zuerst wollte ich einen Musterbrief einer der Verbraucherzentralen nehmen und sie widersprechen lassen, dann habe ich aber folgenden Abschnitt gelesen:



> Und ganz wichtig: Wenn Sie sich mit falschen Daten angemeldet haben (weil Sie ja von einem kostenlosen Dienst ausgingen), liefern Sie den Tätern nicht per Widerspruch Ihre richtigen Daten nach. Das ist das Dümmste, was Sie tun können. Wenn Sie in der Anmeldemaske falsche Daten eingetragen haben, können Sie zunächst einmal nicht identifiziert werden - trotz IP-Adresse.


Sie hat falsche Daten angegeben, aber leider ihre echte Mail-Adresse, da sie einen Aktivierungslink erhalten hat. Diese Mail-Adresse ist nach dem Schema [email protected] aufgebaut. Prinzipiell hat diese Firma also nun ihren echten Namen (der auch leider selten ist, aber immerhin nicht im Telefonbuch steht und auch bei Google nicht zu finden ist). 

Was sollen wir tun? Doch widersprechen oder Zähne zusammenbeißen und alle Forderungen ignorieren?


----------



## SEP (15 April 2009)

*AW: Nur teils falsche Daten bei Abmahnfalle angegeben - was tun?*



-tom schrieb:


> Was sollen wir tun? Doch widersprechen oder Zähne zusammenbeißen und alle Forderungen ignorieren?


Hier lesen (ober auf der Seite die allgemeinen Texte, oder hier im Thread die letzten Postings).

Dann zurück lehnen und das Leben weiter genießen.


----------



## erwbo (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Guten Tag,
auch ich habe mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet und dann eine Rechnung erhalten.
Habe heute bei der Postbank Stuttgart angerufen. Auf meine Frage, ob sie glücklich sind, wenn Betrüger und Abzocker bei ihnen ein Konto haben!! Antwort: über diese Firma sind schon einige Klagen eingegangen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben sich die Anwälte der Bank und sogar der Staatsanwalt der Sache angenommen. Es sei nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, dass das Konto dieser dubiosen Firma augehoben wird.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
erwbo


----------



## Markus96 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hehe joar genau so is es mir gegangen wollt einfach nur n video oder sonst was (weiß nich mehr genau was es war) gucken und denn hat der mich genau auf die seite gebracht :-D

jo im Spamfilter is die adresse jetzt drinn hoffentlich wird die firma "aufgehoben" :-p

lg


----------



## Marc1705 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, 
kaum zu erwarten aber ich bin auch ein Opfer dieser Seite opendownload.de geworden. Ich bin 14 jahre alt, habe mich dort natürlich in dem glauben es sein kostenlos regestriert und habe aus persönlichem Interesse falsche daten angegeben, außer wiedermal die E-Mail Adresse, die auch nach dem Schema [email protected] aufgebaut ist. Meine Frage ist jetzt, da ich ja 14 Jahre alt bin und somit der Vertrag ungültigt ist: Soll ich den freundlichen Herren von Opendownload dies mitteilen und besagen, dass meine Eltern nicht damit einverstanden sind oder soll ich die Herren und Damen einfach ignorieren???
2. Da ich ja falsche Angaben gemacht habe, wird da trotzdem eine Anzeige auf mich zukommen???????
3. Würden die den Schritt wagen, mich über meine IP - Adresse zu suchen??

und 4. Insgesamt: Was ist das beste, was ich in meiner Situation eurer Meinung nach machen sollte?? Denen schreiben, einfach alles ignorieren, zum Anwalt, zur Verbraucherzentrale,       wenn ignorieren und Mahnbescheide von Anwälten folgen wie reagieren???   Ich danke euch schon einmal jetzt für eure Antworten!!!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Marc1705 schrieb:


> ... Ich bin 14 jahre alt, ...
> und 4. Insgesamt: Was ist das beste, was ich in meiner Situation eurer Meinung nach machen sollte?? ...


Mach das, was Gesetz und Natur dafür vorsehen - *frage Deine Eltern!*

Lass Sie diesen Thread hier ein wenig lesen, und dann wird die Strafe erträglich sein. Vertrau mir!


----------



## Marc1705 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Mach das, was Gesetz und Natur dafür vorsehen - *frage Deine Eltern!*
> 
> Lass Sie diesen Thread hier ein wenig lesen, und dann wird die Strafe erträglich sein. Vertrau mir!


 

Okay, das ist ja nicht das Problem, die wissen schon bescheid, nur mein Problem ist das mit dem falschen Namen... Können die überhaupt legal die IP-Adresse mit deren Ihnhalten(Name, Anschrift,usw.) zurückverfolgen, oder über meine E-Mail, naja , etwas anderes haben die ja nicht....


----------



## webwatcher (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Lass Sie diesen Thread hier ein wenig lesen, und dann wird die Strafe erträglich sein. Vertrau mir!


Alles das ist schon hundertemale  durchgekaut. Es macht keinen Spass, das 
immer und immer zu wiederholen, bloß weil jemand zu faul ist zu lesen.   
Wenigstens dieses Posting wird ja wohl drin sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nes/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


----------



## Marc1705 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch lese ich hier schon 2 Stunden im Internet rum und bin mir nun durchaus meiner Rechtslagebewusst:
- Mit 14 Jahren -> kein Vertrag, Zustimmung der Eltern nicht gegeben
- Jedoch unter falschem Namen regestriert, was aber anscheinend egal est wegen der Minderjährigkeit...

Meine ganz einfache Frage: Alle raten davon ab, Kontakt mit der Internetseite .opendownload.de aufzunehmen...

Soll ich das auch machen oder soll ich denen per E-Mail(sie haben nur meine E-mail und meine IP Adresse) schreiben, dass ich Minderjährig bin, meine Eltern diesem Vertrag nicht zustimmen und damit der Vertrag ungültig ist????
Ein anderer User schreibt,dass trotz des Setzten des Häckchens das Wiederrufsrecht nocht gelte. Soll ich denen eine E-Mail schreiben und sagen das ich den Vertrag nicht möchte????


Ich bin wirklich nicht zu faul zum lesem, lediglich etwas gereizt, weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll!!!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ganz offensichtlich hast du das Posting *nicht* gelesen. Hier gibt es nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes nicht erlaubt 
Wenn die Ratschläge nicht ausreichen ( die hundertausenden Lesern anscheinend geholfen haben) 
> Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt 

PS: Was in anderen Foren erzählt wird, interessiert uns nicht. Es wird jede Menge Blödsinn 
 in den unmoderierten und von keiner  Sachkenntnis getrübten Foren/Blogs verzapft.
Die Hinweise ( Links oben auf der Seite ) sind von Juristen/Anwälten auf Richtigkeit geprüft worden.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ Marc1705: Noch einmal - *lass Deine Eltern hier lesen.* Die können das. Die wissen dann schon, was zu tun ist.

Vertrau mir!


----------



## Markus96 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

[noparse]Portable GIMP Download Sofort - Downloadarchiv mit ueber 700 Programmen zum sofortigen Download[/noparse]

achtung hab ich heut zufällig gefunden wohl eine kleine "Tochter" von Opendownload...

wollte heut gimp downloaden nur war ich so klug das bei chip.de zu machen :-D

achja also ich hab so ne support - email geschrieben und es kam nix 
wollte meine e-mail adresse ändern das ich die nich bekomm

einfach in den spamordner geben und alles is gut :-D


----------



## Markus96 (15 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Markus96 schrieb:


> achja also ich hab so ne support - email geschrieben und es kam nix
> wollte meine e-mail adresse ändern das ich die nich bekomm
> 
> einfach in den spamordner geben und alles is gut :-D



okay sry verplappert die mail war im spam ordner :wall:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie Ihres Ausweises oder Reisepasses (Vorder- und
> Rückseite) mit Angabe Ihrer Kunden- oder Rechnungsnummer zu.
> ...



jetzt schick ich ihnen den umschlag :-D

ne scherzele

lg


----------



## gasinator (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich hab noch nie von einem internetdienst gehört der zum ändern von e-mailadressen eine ausweißkopie wollen....da merkt man doch schon was das für [ edit]  sind diese opendownloadleute


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



gasinator schrieb:


> da merkt man doch schon was das für [ edit]  sind diese opendownloadleute


den Vergleich gelöscht, weil es eine Beleidigung der Volksgruppe wäre...

opendownload ist so tief angesiedelt, dass sich nur schwer Vergleiche dafür finden lassen.


----------



## gasinator (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kein problem wir wollen ja ein gesittetes forum haben^^


----------



## daniel01 (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo. Ich habe mich durch einen dummen zufall auch auf der Seite opendownload.de angemeldet. Ich habe bei Google "msn messanger" eingegeben weil ich mir dieses Chattpogramm downloaden wolle. Aber dies ist ja bekanntlich kostenlos (das msn pogramm) Und am nächsten tag kam die rechnung von opendownload :wall: 
Ich bin seiddem sehr aufgreget und habe angst davor was auch immer in den nächsten tagen passieren wird. Die anmeldung erfolgte nämlich erst am 13.04.2009. Das heißt ich habe nur noch wenige Tage Zeit und weiß nicht was ich tun soll.. Ich bin sehr verzweifelt und bitte schnell um Antwort. (bitte wenn es möglich ist noch vor ablauf der nächsten 4 tage)

mfg.

Daniel


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



daniel01 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr verzweifelt und bitte schnell um Antwort.


Und wenn du noch so verzweifelt  bist, das Lesen der Hinweise wird dir nicht erpart bleiben.
  ( Links oben auf der Seite ) 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten. 
Im Prinzip reicht dieses Posting:


myself schrieb:


> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
> 
> InternetText
> 
> ...


*wieso glaubst du eigentlich, dass nach 2000 Postings und  750000 Aufrufen 
 dein Fall  etwas ganz besonderes wäre?*


----------



## tobi2009 (16 April 2009)

*E-Mail von opendownload bekommen*

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute eine E-Mail von opendownload bekommen.....

darin steht das ich eine summe von 96 Euro in 5 Tagen bezahlen muss.....

ich habe mich dort eigntlioch nicht angemeldet und erhalte eine e-mail von einem komischen Betreiber?

Aber woher wusste der mein gweburtstdatum????

BITTE HELFT MIR, ICH BEKOMME DAS ALLEINE NICHT MEHR IN DIE REIHE


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

lies das Posting vor deinem. 

PS: Es macht wenig Sinn  für ein Thema, zu dem es hier schon 2 Threads mit zusammen 
2000 Postings  gibt,  einen neuen Thread zu starten. Daher an den bestehenden Thread angehängt


----------



## tobi2009 (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und wenn du noch so verzweifelt bist, das Lesen der Hinweise wird dir nicht erpart bleiben.
> ( Links oben auf der Seite )
> persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten.
> Im Prinzip reicht dieses Posting:
> ...


 


wollt ihr mir jetzt helfen oder nicht???? Ich habe Angst!


----------



## KatzenHai (16 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



tobi2009 schrieb:


> wollt ihr mir jetzt helfen oder nicht???? Ich habe angst!


Wir müssen nicht helfen.

Es gibt nämlich keinen Grund für Angst.

Lesen, entspannen. :sun:


----------



## tobi2009 (17 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen und habe dennoch angst. sie wollen unbedingt das geld von mir und drohen mit briefen vom anwalt unjd inkassobüros. ich lasse mich nicht einschüchtern und schaue in die mails gar nicht mehr rein... ist doch richtig, oder???????

Bitte schreibt mir zurück.


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wer sich einschüchtern läßt,  zahlt. 
Wer sich nicht einschüchtern läßt, zahlt eben nicht. 

Das Drohkasperletheater braucht niemand  ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## antronics (18 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi an alle,
ich habe mich, wie viele andere auch, bei dem Laden angemeldet. Ich habe zwar erst eine Mahnung erhalten, habe aber gelesen, dass die mit Inkasso ankommen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Inkassobüro bezahlen muss, wenn die eingeschaltet werden, auch wenn ich schon der Rechnung widersprochen habe.
MfG antronics


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bei dieser Bande musste nach meiner Kenntnis bisher niemand irgendwas bezahlen.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Wer gezahlt hat, tat dies nur aus unbegründeter Angst vor irgendwas.


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



antronics schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Inkassobüro bezahlen muss, wenn die eingeschaltet werden,


Inkassobüros sind nichts  als Schreibknechte  ohne jede besondere Funktion.  
Sich Gedanken darüber zu machen ist Zeitvergeudung.


----------



## Dietger (18 April 2009)

*Opendownload - Auf ein Neues *

Hallo!

Nach langem suchen und lesen im Internet bin ich nun etwas schlauer geworden über die Machenschaften von "opendownload.de", an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei den Leuten hier bedanken die all die Informationen zusammen getragen und veröffentlicht haben!
Warum mache ich hier nun einen neuen Faden auf?
Überall konnte ich nur von Betroffenen lesen die sich registriert haben, aber ich war weder auf der Seite noch kenne den Verein, geschweige dem habe ich mich dort logischerweise angemeldet! Dennoch stimmt meine Anschrift und meine IP !!! (habe die Angaben in der Forderung mit der meiner Fritz.box verglichen) überein!!! Wie kann das sein? Virus? Wenn es eines meiner Kinder gewesen sein soll, woher sollten die mein e-mail Passwort wissen (um den Aktivierungslink zu nutzen) auch ist kein neues Programm auf meinem Rechner installiert!

Habe ich irgendwas relevantes überlesen das mich zu dieser Themeneröffnung bewegt hat?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dietger
*
Wie dem auch sei, trotzdem wurde das Posting aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit an den schon bestehenden Thread angehängt. MOD/BR*


----------



## Elfe552 (19 April 2009)

*O.Ts:Girokonto*

Hallo an alle,
Ich weiß nicht,ob dies hier schon bekannt ist.
Ich bringe euch was zum Aufregen.
Also,ich habe nach dem Nutzlosbrief des Rechtsverdrehers O.T. an mich,sofort eine Kopie der Mahnung (Contents Limited)und einen Brief an seine Düsseldorfer Bank geschickt.
Antwort:Sie bedauern sehr und teilen mir folgendes mit.
Das Landgericht Düsseldorf hat der Sparkasse Düsseldorf mit rechtskräftigen Beschluss vom 23.August 2007 (AZ.:14d 0 103/07) aufgegeben,das Girokonto des RAs fortzuführen.
Aufgemerkt...das war bereits 2007!!!:wall:
Können die Gerichte Banken zwingen,Konten zu führen,die ganz offensichtlich für illegale Zwecke genutz werden????
Grüße
Elfe


----------



## bernhard (19 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Gerichte entscheiden unterschiedlich. Abofallendrücker haben oft sehr gute Anwälte, die gerne schnell viel Geld verdienen. Neuer ist:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html


----------



## dvill (19 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist nicht nett von der Sparkasse Düsseldorf: Firma Spielfox - Seite 2 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Ulle (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Übrigens: Brieffreundschaft bringt wahrscheinlich doch was !!!???!!!
Ich habe nämlich schon seit 2 (zwei) Monaten Ruhe, nachdem ich einen schriftlichen Widerruf mit Einschreiben/Rückschein (Musterbrief Verbraucherzentrale NRW) - Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet - an die V...bande geschrieben habe. Ich glaub kaum, dass da noch was nachkommt?
:scherzkeks: Gruß, Ulle


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass da noch was nachkommt?
> :scherzkeks: Gruß, Ulle


Freu dich nicht zu früh. Unsere Erfahrungen sprechen eine andere Sprache 
nach Monaten, sogar Jahren kann das Mahndrohgehample wieder losgehen.

Wer  sich unbedingt mit den Kaspern auseinandersetzen will, Porto  und  Beratungsgebühren 
investieren will, soll das tun. Spamfilter und  Altpapiercontainer als Entsorgung 
 sind auf jeden Fall preiswerter. 
Der Geschreibselempfehlungreflex der Verbraucherzentralen stammt noch  aus
 der Welt der ehrbaren Kaufleute und der ehrbaren Kunden...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> nachdem ich einen schriftlichen Widerruf mit Einschreiben/Rückschein an die ***  geschrieben habe.


Na prima, jetzt haben sie die  vollständige verifizierte Adresse. Die läßt wunderbar 
zu Geld machen, indem man sie an andere Nutzlose weiterverscherbelt...

PS: Noch nie ist jemand zur Zahlung verdonnert worden, der einfach nichts gemacht hat.
Die Schreckensszenarien in vielen Foren/Blogs erwecken immer den Verdacht,
 dass sie von interessierter Seite lanciert werden...


----------



## Ulle (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nun ja... schlag ich mich halt mit anderen V---erbanden rum. Geld kriegen sie zumindest keines und: Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass eines Tages das Gute - was immer auch das ist - obsiegen wird :roll:


----------



## krennz (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wer eiene gelben Kasten in der Nähe hat, kann die "Entsorgung" auch anders machen.

Ich habe in einem solchen Fall, war von den el-inkasso genervt, das Logo von den elinkies ,das an eine Haifischflosse erinnert, zu nem Hai verschönert, meine Anschrift mit nem Collimarker gepaintet und "Annahme verweigert" draufgeschrieben. Dann ab in den gelben Kasten.  Nach der dritten Rücksendung hatte ich, jetzt seit 2 Jahren, Ruhe.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> und: Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass eines Tages das Gute - was immer auch das ist - obsiegen wird :roll:


Hoff, o du arme Seele,
hoff und sei unverzagt! 
aber auch:
Hoffen und Harren
macht manchen zum Narren.


----------



## ChiT (21 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hey!!
wie viele andere wurde ich von der seite opendownload "verarscht"
weil ich natürlich nie dieses kleingedruckte lese ..
(da fast immer das gleiche zeug steht, naja leider nur fast...)

nunja zu meinem problem ...
ich hab eig keine mail oder sonstwas bekommen .. (kam in den spam? ka nich bemerkt)
aber es kam ein schriebn ...

von einem Rechtsanwahlt O.T. aus Osnabrück o.o

blablabla ..

sher gehertet .. chiT blabla ...
trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung haben sie die oben genannte Forderungen bisher nicht ausgeglichen, Namens und Vollmacht der Content Services Limited haben Sie daher aufzufordern den nachstehend bezigfferten Gesamtbetrag bis zum
xX.04.09
auszugleichen. Als verwundungszweck geben Sie bitte umbedingt ihr aktenzeichen (xXxxXXxxXXx) an 

... 138€ oO sou n sh*t ...

un das mact mich bissle mulmig ~.~
naja.. hab auch alles gut durchgelsen bisher .. zumindest die ersten paar seiten .
und habe auch die links besucht ..
un bin auf das gestoßen ...

"Was ist, wenn ich minderjährig bin?

Dann kannst du Aboverträge ohnehin nur mit Genehmigung deiner Eltern abschließen. Heißt: Wenn du irgendwas abgeschlossen hast, müssten deine Eltern dem zustimmen, sonst ist der - angeblich geschlossene - Vertrag sowieso nicht gültig. Also sprich mit deinen Eltern über die Falle, in der du gelandet bist und sag ihnen, sie sollen diese Tipps hier lesen."

und nun die eigentliche Frage ...
ich war an dem tag ... (07.03.09) noch minderjährig gewesen ,..
also ich bin diesen monat 18 geworden =) ...

gilt dies da ich damals 17 war? ...
und auch obwohl dieses schreiben gekommen ist, obwohl ich nun 18 bin?

kann ich nun sichersein un alles einfach alles ignorieren ..??
bzw soll cih nun was unternehmen?

echt blööd grad ers 18 un sowas -.-''
thx im voraus chi ^^


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ob du minderjährig bist oder nicht ist bei dieser Seite ziemlich wurscht. 

Die Ratschläge ( Links oben auf der Seite)  gelten auch für über 100jährige 
Wer sich von dem  Drohgeblöke der Herrn "Anwalt" aus Osnabrück einschüchtern läßt, 
zahlt eben "freiwillig". Wer nicht,  darf sein Geld behalten. 

PS: Anwalt in Anführungszeichen, weil  es eigentlich eine Beleidigung für den Berufsstand   ist.
Speziell dieser Herr verdingt sich als wohl hauptsächlich als Schreibknecht der Nutzlosbranche


----------



## ChiT (21 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

haha xD 
thx 
aber muss ich nun i.was unternehmen? ..doer einfach nichts machen? xD
mein dad nervt voll -.-''


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



ChiT schrieb:


> aber muss ich nun i.was unternehmen? ..doer einfach nichts machen? xD
> mein dad nervt voll -.-''


gib ihm das zu lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Altes deutsches Sprichwort:  Schreiben ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold


----------



## ChiT (21 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

haha guuuuuuuuuuut ^^
dann geh ich ma chilLen ...
ein problem weniger 
hoff ma 

alsooo thx für alles ...


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nachmittags um 15:30 gleich  vier Google-Adsensewerbelinks auf opendownload,
 natürlich alle sauber mit Tarndomains cachiert 

[noparse] 
OpenOffice 3.0.1 Deutsch
OpenOffice.neueste-downloads.com      Die neueste Version von OpenOffice. Schnell, sicher und virenfrei!
http://openoffice.neueste-downloads.com/

#
Open Office 3 Download DE
die neue Open Office Version 3.0.1,
Download in Deutsch - Runterladen!
www.Server-Download.net/Open-Office
http://www.server-download.net/Open-Office/?type=suche&keyword=open%20office

#
Open Office 3.0 - Deutsch
Hier bekommen Sie die neue Version
des Open Office Pakets , Tipp!
Download-Direkt.org/Open-Office
http://www.download-direkt.org/open-office/

#
Open Office 3.0.1
Jetzt das neuste Open Office
runterladen!
lDownload.de/Open-Office
http://www.opendownload.de/6/?web=10073&code=oo [/noparse]

Die Nutzlosbranche sendet sicher  jeden  Tag Dankschreiben  an Google für die hervorragende Marketingunterstützung und Google verbucht sicher die Werbeeinnahmen  mit derselben Dankbarkeit


----------



## Herbie37 (22 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

HALLO!

Hallo ich bin auch auf opendownload.de reingefallen wollte nur den Divx player runterladen und hab erst nach dem ausfüllen des Formulars auf der Seite gesehen das es kostenpflichtig ist.Hab auch ein wideruf an opendownload geschickt mit der Antwort:Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,


> Sie haben sich bei uns angemeldet und erhalten dafür ein Jahr Zugang zu den
> Inhalten auf unserer Homepage. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette
> Anmeldeformular mit ihrem Namen, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum und E-Mailadresse
> ausgefüllt.
> ...


 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen? Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Dietger (22 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen? Bitte um Hilfe



  Wie schon oft in diesem Faden erwähnt: einfach ignorieren!


----------



## rooster61 (22 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Herbie37 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll um aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen? Bitte um Hilfe



Für DIE bin ICH mausetot - DU auch? Würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Kleene1505 (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,
also habe heute ne tolle Rechnung von opendownloads.de bekommen, was natürlich voll die Abzocke ist, ich zahle doch keine 96€ für nichts und das für 2 Jahre oder so. 

Aber ich wollte nur mal nachhören, was ich nun tun muss, soll ich die Email nun ignorieren und nicht antworten oder ne Email mit einem Widerspruch verschicken??
Habe zwar jetzt einiges dazu gelesen, aber der eine sagt man soll nichts machen und der eine sagt man sollte sich dort per Email melden und einen Widerspruch einlegen. Was denn nun?
Vielleicht hatte ja jmd. das selbe Problem und kann mir helfen, was ich nun machen soll??
Vielen Dank


----------



## webwatcher (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Kleene1505 schrieb:


> und der eine sagt man sollte sich dort per Email melden und einen Widerspruch einlegen.


Nicht in diesem Forum > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...nes/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Schreibwütige toben sich in andern Foren aus.


Kleene1505 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ja jmd. das selbe Problem


einige hunderttausend 


> , was ich nun machen soll??


Lesen. Links oben auf der Seite


----------



## kuma (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also ich bin jetzt schon ein bisschen enttäuscht von diesen Leuten!
Hab mich am 20. Februar angemeldet und seit der 2. Mahnung mit Zahlungstermin 06.03. kam absolut nichts mehr!
Liegt es daran, dass ich offensichtlich falsche Daten angegeben habe!?!?
Hätte mir schon etwas mehr Engagement erwartet 
Aber vielleicht kommt ja doch noch mal was - lese ja gerne unsinniges zeugs!

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bestimmt sind schon 5 Privatdetektive auf Dich angesetzt, um Deine Identität zu enttarnen. :scherzkeks:
Anschließend kommt der Oberamtsinkassovollstreckungsdirektor mit dem Hackebeil vorbei und pfändet Deine Unterhosen und die Yuccapalme.


----------



## blumen (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo, alle miteinander,

ich war leider auch dusselig. hab nen neuen laptop und ein bisschen rumgeschaut. und weil ich gern fotografiere, habe ich als konsequenz 
für meine naivität diese tolle rechnung bekommen (wie so viele auch) von:
opendownload.de.
ich habe die meisten tipps gelesen und mich entschieden, nicht zu reagieren. allerdings haben die nicht nur meine e-mail-adresse, sondern auch meine richtige. dumm gelaufen. bin doch sonst nicht so blöd und 
eigentlich immer vorsichtig. aber links die  große seite mit gratis bildbearbeitungsprogrammen und rechts oben :wall: das kleine feld.
was solls. nur muss man sich im alltag schon so viele gedanken machen. dann hat das gerade noch gefehlt. wollte eigentlich schon längst abendbrot essen.


----------



## krennz (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi,

dann geh mal Abendbrot essen und lass es Dir gut schmecken.

Ich würde, wenn weiterhin was mit Postens kommt nur meine Anschrift unkenntlich machen (auf dem geschlossenen Briefumschlag) den Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" drau und ab in den gelben Kasten. Sollen die doch selber ihren Schrott beseitigen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## genervter User (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nabend zusammen,

Habe Heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen :-D
Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.

In der Ersten Rechnung stand die folgende Bankverbindung.



> Für Kunden aus Deutschland:
> Kontoinhaber: Content Services Ltd.
> Kontonummer: 5787702
> Bankleitzahl: 60010070
> Bank: Postbank Stuttgart


Und jetzt in der Mahnungsrechnung steht plötzlich was interessantes.



> Achtung!
> Seit Ihrer letzten Rechnung hat sich unsere Bankverbindung geändert.
> Bitte nutzen Sie ab sofort für den Zahlungsverkehr folgende:
> Für Kunden aus Deutschland:
> ...



Auch diese Konto bekommt kein Geld von mir :abgelehnt:
Was soll das nun wieder werden?


----------



## krennz (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Da hat Jemand der Postbank was gesteckt, nun benötigen sie ne neue Bank. Ich würde denen was stecken und die Odysse geht weiter.

Bis keine Bank mehr n Konto zur Verfügung stellt. Das wärs dann.

Grüsse 

Klaus


----------



## genervter User (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, ist ja auch erst ein paar Tage alt was die Änderung betrifft.
Muß das schriftlich sein, oder reicht da auch mal eine Anruf?


----------



## krennz (23 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich würde das schriftlich, oder per E-Mail mit elektronischer Signátut machen. Ausserdem kannst Du die auf dieses Forum hinweisen. Ist immer hilfreich.

grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Laura (24 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Habe Heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen :-D
> Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen.
> ...


 

Hallo Zusammen,
meine Mahnung ( vom 4.3.2009) da soll das Geld noch auf das Konto der Stadsparkasse in Düsseldorf eingezahlt werden..........:sun:
Habe ich da was verpasst, gibt es dieses Konto überhaupt noch:scherzkeks:
Na ja, ist ja auch egal, von mir werden die sowieso nix bekommen.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende:-D

Liebe Grüße Laura


----------



## kuma (24 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die wechseln ja in letzter Zeit ihre Bank wie ihre Unterhosen :-D
Aber in Deutschland gibts ja noch viele Banken und ich glaube, dass sich einige Banken gerne mal dumm stellen, denn die verdienen immerhin auch Geld damit ?!?

LG


----------



## stefanzocke (24 April 2009)

*opendownload was für ein mist…*

Hi 
Ich bin auf opendownload reingefallen ich wollte Opera downloaden und da steht  Anmelden nix von 96€!!!!!!:dagegen:
Ich hab denen jetzt mal eine Mail geschrieben das ich das nicht zahle!
Danach ein Email das mein Sohn/Tochter angemeldet hat…
das Problem ich bin 12:wall: und hab keinen schimmer was ich jetzt machen soll :wall: Ich will das nicht meinen Eltern sagen weil ich schon so ärger hab:wall: kann ich das irgendwie so regeln wäre toll…


----------



## Antiscammer (24 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sei bitte so gut und lies nur die letzten 3 Seiten dieses Threads hier, und die Grundsatzartikel ganz oben auf dieser Seite hier in den blauen Links, und zeige Deinen Eltern bitte auch diese Webseiten.


----------



## Elfe552 (26 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist ja ein Ding.
Meine Mahnung hatte als Bankverbindung die Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf.
Denen hab ich aber umgehend einen netten Brief geschrieben bzgl.Ihres Kunden O.T.
Leider muß die Bank auf Weisung des Landgerichts dem Herrn das Konto weitehin gewähren.
Das muß einem doch zu denken geben,oder!?
Grüße
Elfe


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Elfe552 schrieb:


> Leider muß die Bank auf Weisung des Landgerichts dem Herrn das Konto weitehin gewähren.
> Das muß einem doch zu denken geben,oder!?


und was?


----------



## dvill (26 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Manche Banken geben zu früh auf:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html


----------



## mojitogirl (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich habe mich bei opendownload angemeldet, sogar mit falschem Namen und falscher Adresse. Ich hab jetzt eine MAhnung bekommen, das ich die Rechnung bis zum 28.03.09 zu zahlen habe, ich hab die e-mail aber erst am 24.04.09 bekommen. Außerdem drohen sie mir mit Anwalt!!!
Ich hab echt Panik was mach ich jetzt???
L.g. Mojitogirl :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mojitogirl schrieb:


> was mach ich jetzt???
> :cry:



Am besten liest Du mal die ersten 5 und die letzten 3 Seiten dieses Threads.
Und die Artikel, die hier ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkt sind.
Wenn danach noch eine Frage offen ist, melde Dich wieder.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mojitogirl schrieb:


> Außerdem drohen sie mir mit Anwalt


Den kennt man schon. Der beißt nicht. Der will nur spielen.


----------



## Ulle (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hurraaa! Endlich geht's weiter. Post vom Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück. Bisher stimmen die Forentipps. Bin gespannt, wann ich Post vom Gericht krieg, und wann die betreffende 'Firma' aufgibt.

Übrigens: Ich habe mal hochgerechnet. 
WDR2 berichtet, die Verbraucherzentralen bekommen pro Tag 500 Anfragen zu opendownload. Sagen wir mal, 75 % der Geschädigten melden sich nicht, sind es täglich 2000 Forderungen, die aufgestellt werden.

Macht eine Summe von 196.000 € - Täglich.

Sagen wir, 10% zahlen sofort, macht das einen Umsatz von 19.600 € - Täglich.

In einer 5 - Tage Woche also: 98.000 Euro, im Monat 392.000; nicht mit eingerechnet diejenigen, die aus Angst nach den Anwalts bzw. Gerichtsbriefen zahlen. 

Ich schätze, unsere 'Freunde' machen pro Monat 500.000 € Umsatz. Nicht schlecht. Da kann man sich schon einen persönlichen Rechtsanwalt leisten. Die Gerichtsgebühren fallen gar nicht ins Gewicht.

Und natürlich kommen auch die Forderungen für's 2 Jahr irgendwann ins Spiel. Unglaublich :wall:

Also warte ich... und zahle nicht, schon aus Prinzip. Obwohl mir die Liebesbriefe und e-mails zum Halse raushängen.

Gruß, Ulle :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Obwohl mir die Liebesbriefe und e-mails zum Halse raushängen.:


Ein gutes Spamfilter entsorgt virtuellen  Mahnmüll, grüne/blaue Tonne ist die geeignete Endlagerung 
 für Mahndrohmüll auf Papier.
( einfach mit dem ohnehin anfallenden Werbemüll entsorgen)


----------



## Smokey (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, habe jetzt auch das selbe Problem mit den Opendownload gehabt. Habe mir vin der Internetseite www.computer betrug. de einen Brief  kopiert mit einem Widerspruch und siehe da Minuten später haben sie mir schriftlich meinen Vertrag, den ich ja nie geschlossen habe gekündigt. Wenn ihr genaueres wissen wollt, dann meldet euch. Smokey


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Smokey schrieb:


> und siehe da Minuten später haben sie mir schriftlich meinen Vertrag, den ich ja nie geschlossen habe gekündigt.


Und wo ist jetzt der Witz bei der Geschichte? Was soll ein Widerspruch bei nicht geschlossenem 
Vertrag? Die Schreibselei wird hier nicht generell empfohlen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
und bei   opendownload schon gar nicht  > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659


> Wenn ihr genaueres wissen wollt, dann meldet euch. Smokey


@ all
Auch private Rechtsberatung ist verboten, zudem aus völlig unbekannter Quelle.


----------



## Smokey (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mir ist wichtig, das ich jetzt ein Schreiben in der Hand habe, ob Vertrag oder nicht, damit ich die Rechnung die sie mir geschickt haben nicht zahlen muß. Auch wenn ich das auch nicht vorgehabt habe, brauche ich mich jetzt nicht mehr vor Mahnungen fürchten, laut Internet ist es ja bis zu Drohungen gegangen und das muß man ja zuerst aushalten. Also bin ich mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden . Smokey


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Smokey schrieb:


> Also bin ich mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden .


[ir]

Schön für dich. Deine Erfahrung/Empfehlung ist  trotzdem nicht  richtungsweisend für dieses Forum.

Wir beobachten diese Branche schon etwas länger als du und dürften auch ein gaaaanz  klein bißchen mehr Erfahrung haben. 

[/ir]


----------



## Smokey (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Habe mich ja auch bei euch anmelden lassen, damit ich vielleicht nicht mehr so böd in eine Falle renne und von euch noch etwas lernen kann, denn das glaube ich ganz sicher das ihr mehr Erfahrung habt als ich. Smokey


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Smokey schrieb:


> einen Brief  kopiert mit einem Widerspruch und siehe da Minuten später haben sie mir schriftlich meinen Vertrag, den ich ja nie geschlossen habe gekündigt


per Email? Das ist noch nicht mal das Schwarze vom Fingernagel wert.  Emails besitzen überhaupt keinen Beweiswert. Deren Drohmailmüll aber auch nicht. Wozu also die völlig überflüssige Kontaktaufnahme? 

Hoffentlich hast du den wenigstens nicht deine Adresse verraten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## genervter User (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wer kann uns den garantieren, dass hier nicht einer von Denen hier mitschreibt und das Gegenteil von unseren Tipps behauptet.


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Wer kann uns den garantieren, dass hier nicht einer von Denen hier mitschreibt und das Gegenteil von unseren Tipps behauptet.



Keine Sorge, das haben wir schon im Auge  und  reagieren ja auch entsprechend  

Wir machen das ja nicht seit gestern...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Wer kann uns den garantieren, dass hier nicht einer von Denen hier mitschreibt und das Gegenteil von unseren Tipps behauptet.


Wir.


----------



## genervter User (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Möchte mich mal an dieser Stelle für Eure Arbeit bedanken, ohne Euch würden diese Schw..... noch mehr Kohle auf kosten anderer verdienen.
:tach: und meinen Respekt!!


----------



## Frau Anja (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Ihr "überdentischgezogenenen". Bin auch darauf reingefallen, aber dank katzenjens weiß ich, wie ich zu reagieren haben - Gar nicht! Warten wir's ab was kommt, bin ja echt gespannt. . . :-D


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Frau Anja schrieb:


> Warten wir's ab was kommt, bin ja echt gespannt. . . :-D


so ungefähr 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Frau Anja (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Holla kleiner Vorgeschmack, na wenn die Dinger so aussehen?! Soll das ein Muster ergeben?? Reine Papierverschwendung. . .:roll:


----------



## Frau Anja (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Danke an diese Seite und ihre Betreiber!!!!


----------



## Torch (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich bin auch in opendownload.de reingerast und hab auch die ganzen dinge übersehen. am nächsten tag habe ich eine rechnung von 96 euro bekommen, aus angst hab ich meine email adresse gelöscht. die rechnung hab ich am 10.03 bekommen, die rechnung per post am 24 april von einem anwalt olaf tank der überall sehr bekannt ist, da die anderen auch ein brief von  ihm erhalten haben.
meine frage ist, wann genau hören die auf, die ganze zeit briefe zu schicken und mahnungen allgemein.
2 frage was ist wenn man die erste rechnung und die zweite rechnung im nächsten jahr bezahlt ist dann der vertrag zu ende.
ich hoffe es sind nicht zuviele fragen
schöne grüße an alle


----------



## Dietger (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!  Heute habe ich von "opendownload.de" meine erste Mahnung bekommen!  





> Sehr geehrter Herr [........],  leider haben Sie Ihre Rechnung RE0xxxxxxxx vom 16.04.2009 bis zum heutigen Tage nicht ausgeglichen. Durch den Mehraufwand sind uns weitere Kosten entstanden.  Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Gesamtbetrag zu überweisen:  Beschreibung:  12-Monatszugang für openDownload.de] Anmeldung vom 15.04.2009 8,00 EUR / Monat, Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus  Preis:  96,00 EUR  Mahnkosten:  3,00 EUR  Bitte begleichen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 99,00 EUR bis zum 30.04.2009 auf das nachfolgende Konto: ...... Sollte weiterhin keine Zahlung erfolgen, sehen wir uns gezwungen unseren Rechtsanwalt mit der Einziehung der Forderung zu beauftragen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen würden.  Vermeiden Sie dies durch eine rechtzeitige Zahlung!   Zu Ihrer Information teilen wir Ihnen Folgendes mit:  Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten. Der Internetprovider pxxxxxxx.dip.t-dialin.net speichert die IP-Adresse xx.xxx.xxx.xxx welche bei der Anmeldung auf der Seite openDownload.de übermittelt wurde. Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen. Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche Schritte vor.



Wie ich in meinem ersten posting schon schrieb frage ich mich (heute noch) wie die an meine Adresse, IP und e-mail kamen? Da ich mich dort nicht nicht angemeldet habe meine Kinder waren es auch nicht, da diese meine e-mail adresse und auch meine Passwörter sicherlich NICHT kennen!! Und dennoch haben die meine Daten. Komisch ist auch das ich  die Anmeldebestätigung um 21Uhr37und 22Sek bekam und laut Rechnung (von morgens um 4Uhr40!!!) habe ich mich um 21Uhr37und 18Sek an gemeldet! Das heisst ich habe mich 4 Sekunden BEVOR ich die Anmeldedaten bekam schon angemeldet.   Kann man definitiv dagegen vorgehen? Anwalt? Oder ist Ignoranz ausreichend?  MfG Dietger


----------



## dvill (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was denkt eine Eiche, wenn ein Wildschwein sich an ihr scheuert?


----------



## rooster61 (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Dietger schrieb:


> Kann man definitiv dagegen vorgehen? Anwalt? Noch Geld ausgeben? Oder ist Ignoranz ausreichend? Starke Nerven - Spamfilter - ggfs. Papiertonne sollten reichen



Und die Links zum Thema Brieffreundschaft lesen.

Vergessen: Ich bin bei der 8. Mahnung, und die Post per Postbote ( laut x.ter Mahnung ) habe ich nicht erhalten.

MailRoboter sind einfacher zu pflegen.


----------



## Dietger (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Gut! Vielleicht habe ich mich wirklich kurz beeindrucken lassen. Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die weiteren Mails formuliert sind 

ABER die Frage wie die an meine IP kamen (wird jeden Tag gewechselt!) ist noch unbeantwortet. Niemand hat sich über den Aktivierungslink angemeldet, dass ist sicher!

MfG 
Dietger


----------



## Antiscammer (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es gibt mehrere technische Möglichkeiten, wie ein Webmaster sich eine korrekte IP plus Timestamp erschleichen kann: Gewinnspiele, Werbebanner, Frames+Skripte, etc.

Aber das ist letzten Endes wurst.
Denn eine IP-Adresse beweist gar nichts.

Und die Logdaten gibts ohnehin nur auf richterlichen Beschluß.

Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)


----------



## webwatcher (27 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Dietger schrieb:


> ABER die Frage wie die an meine IP kamen (wird jeden Tag gewechselt!) ist noch unbeantwortet.


Das Trollmärchen der Nutzlosbranche ist so unwichtig wie  die Frage nach 
welcher Seite ein  Sack Reis in China umfällt 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Horst2206 (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, melde mich auch einmal wieder zum Verlauf:
Bin am 04.04.09 auf OD hereingefallen, bekam um 04:20 Uhr eine Mail, daß ich einen Vertrag eingegangen bin, am 05.04. eine Mail an OD, daß ich Widerrufe ( konnte nicht zugestellt werden).
Am 07.04. kam die Rechnung per Mail, zahlbar bis spätestens 12.04.09.

Am 07.04.09 ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort, daß ich nicht zahle und nochmals ein Widerspruch.

Bis heute weder eine Mail, noch ein Schreiben von OD erhalten.

Ich bin gespannt, bis wann ein Schreiben des Anwaltes eintrifft.

Horst


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Horst2206 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, bis wann ein Schreiben des Anwaltes eintrifft.


Je mehr man schreibt, umso mehr Müll kommt zurück. Die Anwälte der Nutzlosbranche sind
 nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte, die als böser  Buhmann  im Kasperletheater 
zusätzlich als Komparsen auftreten.

Es muß schon eine gewisser Hang  zur  Selbstquälerei  vorliegen, derartigen 
Mahnmüll auch noch zu provozieren.


----------



## aprinz (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Horst, so langsam bekomme ich Mut,einzugestehen, das ich im Januar auch auf diesen Verein herein gefallen bin.Ich habe mir einen neue PC gekauft und wollte das beliebte Skype neu installieren. Ist ja kostenlos, hatte ich ja schon auf dem alten PC. Stand auch da...Kostenlos...Also Daten eingeben, ja sicher, das Häcken am Widerspruch hat mich etwa irritiert, aber das AGB kannte ich, also habe ich das Häckchen gesetzt. Dann kam es....eine Abo für zwei Jahren hätte ich abgeschlossen. Ich war total geschockt und habe sofort alles gestoppt und gelöscht.Die Rechnungen und die gleichzeitig eingetroffene Mahnung hatten es in sich. Leider muss ich gestehen, ich habe mich so einschüchtern lassen und habe bezahlt und erst Wochen später nach gedacht und im Internet gesucht und bin jetzt hier gelandet. Seit einigen Wochen verfolge ich, was hier so geraten wird, leider zu spät für mich. Aber, ich habe soweit Mut gefasst, das ich die zu erwartetenden nächste Rate.....im Januar 2010 nicht bezahlen werde.....!!!!
Ich werde weiterhin hier alles lesen und dann gerüstet sein für die kommenden Mahnnugen und anderes bedrohliche Getue. Du bist ja auch sehr Zuversichlich das diese Leute nix machen können.
Grüße   Agnes


----------



## tonymontana (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo, auch ich hab mich quasi "vertan", habe aber nur die mailadresse richtig angegeben..

muss ich jetzt irgendwas tun? reicht es die mails mit den drohungen (die ja folgen werden) zu ignorieren?
bringt mailadresse löschen etwas ? (ist eh meine "spmadresse" und nich wichtig..)

danke für eure AWs!+gruss


----------



## Ulle (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



genervter User schrieb:


> Möchte mich mal an dieser Stelle für Eure Arbeit bedanken, ohne Euch würden diese Schw..... noch mehr Kohle auf kosten anderer verdienen.
> :tach: und meinen Respekt!!


 
Stimmt. Danke!!!


----------



## MauziDd (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bin da gestern drauf reingefallen und habe mich da angemeldet um GIMP zu laden. Heut war schon Rechnungsmail da. Falsche Adresse und namen angegeben. Das Forum hat mir sehr geholfen. leider habe ich denen bevor ich das gelesen hab geantwortet. Folgendes habe ich geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und  Herren,
> 
> auf Ihre Email vom  28.04.2009 hin mit dem Rechnungsbetrag von 96€ habe ich ich ein wenig schlau  gemacht, da ich mir eine FREEWARE geladen hatte.
> 
> ...



Hätte ich das lieber lassen sollen?
Außerdem würde mich auch interessieren ob man mit einer Klage durchkommen würde.

Lg mauzi


----------



## Niclay (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Juhu, ich habe nun heute auch meine erste Mahnung von unseren Freunden von OpenDownload bekommen. Nett, denn dadurch haben sie mich zum schmunzeln gebracht.

Ich hab noch eine andere Frage, die nichts mit OpenDownload zu tun hat, sondern mehr mit dem Inkassodienst, den sie möglicherweise einschalten.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir mal im Laden "***" etwas für 36,- Euro gekauft und mit meiner EC Karte bezahlt. Das war an einem Samstag gewesen. Am Montag wurde mir wegen etwas anderem Geld vom Konto abgezogen, so das ich nun die 36 Euro nicht mehr auf den Konto hatte. Am Dienstag, als die Bank von Laden *** sich die 36 Euro von meinem Konto holen wollte, wurde der Betrag sofort durch meine Bank zurückgebucht.

Nunja, ich habe einfach abgewartet was nun passieren würde und ca. 2 Wochen lang tat sich nichts. Keine Post von Laden ***.. Als ich mir dann irgendwann mal einen Kontoauszug holte, sah ich, dass ein Inkassodienst mir 64 Euro und ein paar Cent vom Konto abgezogen hatte. 

Meine Frage: Darf ein Inkassodienst so ohne weiteres auf mein Konto zugreifen, ohne mit mir vorher in Kontakt zu treten und ohne meine Erlaubnis einzuholen?

Ich habe damals nichts unternommen, war ja meine Schuld gewesen das ich die 36 Euro nicht bezahlen konnte. Aber merkwürdig fand ich das Vorgehen des Inkassodienstes schon...


----------



## Torch (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



MauziDd schrieb:


> Bin da gestern drauf reingefallen und habe mich da angemeldet um GIMP zu laden. Heut war schon Rechnungsmail da. Falsche Adresse und namen angegeben. Das Forum hat mir sehr geholfen. leider habe ich denen bevor ich das gelesen hab geantwortet. Folgendes habe ich geschrieben:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





anklagen würde eingentlich was bringen, viele anwälte  konnten die dubiosen firmen unter druck setzen, so dass der betroffene nichts zahlen muss.
ich hatte selbst vor einen anwalt einzuschalten..


----------



## agony (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Torch schrieb:


> anklagen würde eingentlich was bringen..


 
Möglich wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage. Das Kostenrisiko musst du dann allerdings selber tragen. D.h. wenn opendownload zahlungsunfähig wäre, und du gewinnst die Klage, mußt du trotzdem selber die Gerichtskosten bezahlen.


----------



## summertaurus (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hab mic bei opendownload angemeldet und hab eine Rechnung gekriegt. Hab aber meine namen und adresse frei erfunden. Hab auch mein alter gefälscht weil ich noch minderjährig bin. Könnten sie mich durch meine IP adresse ausfindig machen?


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



summertaurus schrieb:


> Könnten sie mich durch meine IP adresse ausfindig machen?


zum 397. Mal nein

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## summertaurus (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also sollte ich gar nichts machen und warten bis sie bei opendownload aufhören?


----------



## summertaurus (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Außerdem hab ich auch mein alter gefälscht? Ist das schlimm?


----------



## rooster61 (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



summertaurus schrieb:


> Also sollte ich gar nichts machen und warten bis sie bei opendownload aufhören?



Lass deine Eltern hier lesen - die ersten 5 oder die letzten 5 Seiten - steht immer wieder das gleiche drin.

Außerdem gibt´s oben ein paar Links.

Und der Mahndrohmüll gehört in die Tonne.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Niclay schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Darf ein Inkassodienst so ohne weiteres auf mein Konto zugreifen, ohne mit mir vorher in Kontakt zu treten und ohne meine Erlaubnis einzuholen?



Für mein Dafürhalten nicht, da sie ja von Dir keine Genehmigung zum Lastschrift-Einzug hatten.


----------



## Smokey (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Oh wie ihr alle recht hattet, die Antwort von dieser dubiosen Firma war, das mein Vertrag bis ins Jahre 2011 geht. Also warte ich jetzt auf die erste Mahnung, die dann Anfang Mai kommen wird. Hoffe ich stehe das durch, aber mit eurer Hilfe geht es sicher. Smokey


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Notfalls hilft ne gute Tasse Tee mit etwas Rum drin.

Oder, passender zur Jahreszeit: ne schöne Mai-Bowle. :sun:

Was man über Mahn- und Drohgefasel von Inkassobüros wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



agony schrieb:


> Möglich wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage. Das Kostenrisiko musst du dann allerdings selber tragen. D.h. wenn opendownload zahlungsunfähig wäre, und du gewinnst die Klage, mußt du trotzdem selber die Gerichtskosten bezahlen.



ist zwar ärgerlich mit den Gerichtskosten, aber es geht ums prinzip


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



summertaurus schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich auch mein alter gefälscht? Ist das schlimm?



die können nichts über dich herausfinden, solange du denen keine richtigen angaben gibts. damit die dich einfach in ruhe lassen, email adresse löschen und neue machen, dann gibt es keine nervigen emails von opendownload.


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe vor kurzem gehört, dass man bei einem gerichtlichen mahnbescheid reagieren soll und auf dem brief nein ankreuzen, dass man die rechnung bestreitet und nicht zahlen will.
das habe ich von katzenjens bei einem video erfahren.
ist das richtig????? 
oder kann man das auch in die tonne werfen???


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid darf man auf keinen Fall in die Tonne werfen.
Wenn die Forderung unrechtmäßig ist, muss man ihm widersprechen und ihn an das Gericht zurücksenden, binnen 14 Tagen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Torch schrieb:


> ist zwar ärgerlich mit den Gerichtskosten, aber es geht ums prinzip


Und was hast du von dem Prinzip?  Kannst du dir  einrahmen und über den 
(falls vorhanden) Kamin hängen.


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und was hast du von dem Prinzip?  Kannst du dir  einrahmen und über den
> (falls vorhanden) Kamin hängen.


da hast du recht, das geld bekommt man sowieso nicht zurück


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

sind überhaupt gerichtliche mahnbescheide bei einigen gekommen, weil die verbraucherzentrale meinte, es gäbe sehr selten einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid.
hat jemand vllt. was anderes gehört???


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid darf man auf keinen Fall in die Tonne werfen.
> Wenn die Forderung unrechtmäßig ist, muss man ihm widersprechen und ihn an das Gericht zurücksenden, binnen 14 Tagen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
> 
> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten



danke für deine information, dann kann ich mich auf so ein brief vorbereiten, wenn er überhaupt kommt.


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

MB sind sehr selten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Torch (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> MB sind sehr selten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


  ganz normale mahnbescheide bekommt man schon, aber gm das ist selten.:smile:


----------



## rooster61 (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Torch schrieb:


> ganz normale mahnbescheide ( per E-Mail ? ) oder meinst du Mahnungen ? bekommt man schon, aber gm ( Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide ) das ist selten.:smile:



In meinen jetzt 48 Lebensjahren habe ich einmal sogar den Gerichtsvollzieher gehabt. Das war vor 30 Jahren , weil eine Versicherung gepennt hat - und nicht wegen ONLINE-Abzocke.


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Torch schrieb:


> ganz normale mahnbescheide bekommt man schon,


Das sind keine  Mahnbescheide, sondern Mahnungen = Müll   ( wenn es von der Nutzlosbranche kommt)


----------



## mel-melle (30 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

OK, ok....ich habe surfe jetzt seit Stunden durch´s Net und finde nur eine Antwort auf meine Frage nicht:
Nachdem ich den Aktivierungslink geöffnet habe und auch schon ein Programm runtergeladen habe, kann ich immer noch ignorant alle Mahnungen in den Mülleimer donnern? Oder habe ich damit den "Vertrag" akzeptiert und muss zahlen? Die haben leider auch meine vollständigen Daten....war nicht ganz klar im Kopf:wall:
Hat jemand mehr Ahnung als ich? Bestimmt!
Danke im Voraus!:-p


----------



## aprinz (30 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Guten Morgen, ich bin auch auf diesen Verein herein gefallen. Aber ich muss gestehen, ich habe bezahlt, aber nicht f r e i w i l l i g , sondern weil ich mich bedroht gefüllt habe. Zu spät, erst als ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte, habe ich hier das Forum gefunden und festgestellt, das ich falsch gehandelt habe. Egal ob ich jetzt hier als blöd hingestellt werde, was openload.de mit Menschen anrichtet, ist kriminell.Aber wie heißt es so schön....Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe....oder...wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nich zu sorgen.....
Allerdings werde ich nicht n o c h m a l bezahlen, das habe ich hier gelernt.
Ein schönes Wochenende   Agnes


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mel-melle schrieb:


> OK, ok....ich habe surfe jetzt seit Stunden durch´s Net und finde nur eine Antwort auf meine Frage nicht:


Warum in der Ferne schweifen, liegr das Gute doch so nah 

Alle notwendigen Infos findest  du unter den blauen Links: ( stehen auch oben auf der Seite) 

Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzock...o-kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/)
Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/)
Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst (http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/urteile-und-recht-bei-abofallen-und-vertragsfallen/)
Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht? (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film (http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090)


----------



## Jens65 (30 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi , auch ich bei ein Opfer von opendownload.de.
Vor einigen Wochen wollte ich den Internet Explorer 8 runterladen und 
leider landete ich auf diese Seite. Stutzig wurde ich als ich eine Rechnung über 96 EUR erhielt. Dieser Forderung wiedersprach ich sofort, mit dem
Hinweis , daß kein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Eine Zahlungsaufforderung 
ignoriert ich, bis heute ein Schreiben eines Rechtsanwaltes ein Mahnschreiben
bekam (nicht Mahnbescheid vom Gericht ).
Soll ich zur Verbraucherzentrale, zum Rechtsanwalt Schreiben ignorieren oder Strafanzeige wegen
Betruges erstatten ?
Bin etwas ratlos.
Vielen Dank
Jens65


----------



## webwatcher (30 April 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es ist alles schon hunderte Male gefragt und beantwortet worden. 
Wer zu faul zum Lesen ist, kann nicht erwarten, dass es im persönlich vorgekaut
wird.  

Oben stehen  die ( blauen  ) Links zu den Infos. 

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

InternetText


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg  vom 02.01.2009  schrieb:
			
		

> Abofallen im Internet
> 
> Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?
> *
> ...




Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## rooster61 (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



mel-melle schrieb:


> OK, ok....ich habe surfe jetzt seit Stunden durch´s Net und finde nur eine Antwort auf meine Frage nicht:
> Nachdem ich den Aktivierungslink geöffnet habe und auch schon ein Programm runtergeladen habe, kann ich immer noch ignorant alle Mahnungen in den Mülleimer donnern? Oder habe ich damit den "Vertrag" akzeptiert und muss zahlen? Die haben leider auch meine vollständigen Daten....war nicht ganz klar im Kopf:wall:
> Hat jemand mehr Ahnung als ich? Bestimmt!
> Danke im Voraus!:-p



Meine Daten hat ein anderer Nutzlos-Anbieter auch.

Was passiert - Mahndrohmüll per e-Mail - Sonst bei mir NULL, NIX.

Genieß das Wochenende


----------



## Cerap (3 Mai 2009)

*Opendownload.de*

Zunächst, bevor ich weiter verwiesen werde. Ich habe mir schon andere Posts über opendownload durchgelesen konnte aber nicht meinen Fall finden.

Also ich hab nach einem kostenlosen DIVX PLayer gesucht bin auf die Seite gekommen, habe mich angemeldet, mich dann über die Seite schlau gemacht und dann den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt.

So jetzt meine Frage: "Wenn ich den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt habe, habe ich dem ganzen ja dann auch nciht zugestimmt, sonst könnte ja jeder meine Mailadresse angeben. Bin ich somit aus dem Schneider oder muss ich trotzdem Rechnungen erwarten?"

lg


----------



## Heiko (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Cerap schrieb:


> Zunächst, bevor ich weiter verwiesen werde. Ich habe mir schon andere Posts über opendownload durchgelesen konnte aber nicht meinen Fall finden.
> 
> Also ich hab nach einem kostenlosen DIVX PLayer gesucht bin auf die Seite gekommen, habe mich angemeldet, mich dann über die Seite schlau gemacht und dann den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt.
> 
> So jetzt meine Frage: "Wenn ich den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt habe, habe ich dem ganzen ja dann auch nciht zugestimmt, sonst könnte ja jeder meine Mailadresse angeben. Bin ich somit aus dem Schneider oder muss ich trotzdem Rechnungen erwarten?"


Was genau unterscheidet Deinen Fall von tausenden anderen?


----------



## ActRaiser (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe jetzt die Tage die erste Mahnung von http://www.opendownload.de erhalten, in der ich nunmehr nicht mehr nur zur Zahlung von 96 Euro angehalten wurde, sondern noch zusätzlich zu 3 Euro Mangbühren, also insgesamt 99 Euro.

Ich habe zurückgeschrieben: "Ihr wolltet doch 'n Rechtsanwalt beauftragen, dann tut's! Macht's doch! Zuviel Schiss oder was?!"

Zu schade, dass es sowieso niemand lesen wird.


----------



## rooster61 (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Cerap schrieb:


> Zunächst, bevor ich weiter verwiesen werde. Ich habe mir schon andere Posts über opendownload durchgelesen konnte aber nicht meinen Fall finden
> _fuill quote gekürzt modinfo _


Dir wird es wie mir gehen.
Die haben deine E-Mail, das reicht denen.
Mails in den SPAM / Junk-Ordnerr. Papier in die Tonne.
Raus in die Natur und die Sonne genießen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de*



Cerap schrieb:


> So jetzt meine Frage: "Wenn ich den Aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt habe, habe ich dem ganzen ja dann auch nciht zugestimmt...


Die Zustimmung ziehen die Burschen bereits aus der Eingabe der Daten auf der Anmeldeseite. Das s. g. Doppel-Opt-In-Verfahren oder auch nur das Singel-Opt-In ist denen sowas von schnurz, da lässt sich ein Lied von singen.

Mal ganz am Rande erwähnt: bei einer Anmeldung habe ich mal gesehen, dass zur genau selben Zeit die Anmeldung als auch die eMailverifizierung statt gefunden haben soll. Rein technisch geht das gar nicht und deshalb behaupte ich mal, dass die Büttelborner mehr trixen, als bislang bekannt geworden ist. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Ulle (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Seufz :unzufrieden:, wie kann man denen nur das Handwerk legen, das geht doch auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. ist zum :cry:
Und alle Juristerei soll wirklich nicht helfen?
Manchmal zweifel ich auch an unserem System.
Das a) keine Rechtsberatung in diesem Forum möglich ist
und b) keine Sammelklage in diesem unserem Lande eingereicht werden kann, lässt mich schon stutzen. Das wirkt doch fast wie Unterstützung von uns bekannten 'Firmen'.
Nun ja, ich will nicht ungerecht sein. Solange die mit einer Klage gegen einen jeden von uns nicht durchkommen, will ich zufrieden sein.
Obwohl: Es wurmt mich nach wie vor um die vielen 'wehrlosen' Opfer, die trotzalledem zahlen. Trotzdem: Sind ja irgendwie auch selbst schuld, können sich ja selber informieren.
Bin gespannt, wann bei mir die nächste Runde beginnt... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Seufz :unzufrieden:, wie kann man denen nur das Handwerk legen, das geht doch auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. ist zum :cry:
> Und alle Juristerei soll wirklich nicht helfen?
> Manchmal zweifel ich auch an unserem System.


Das geht nicht nur dir so! Was glaubst du, wie oft wir diese Problematik bereits beim Verbraucherschutz und dem Justizministerium vorbrachten! Der alte "Verbraucherschutzminister" Seehofer kümmerte sich um überhaupt nichts (die "neue" noch weniger), und von der Frau Justizministerin Zypries kam seither nur die gebetsmühlenartige Antwort


			
				Ministerium der Justiz schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


Die einzig richtige Antwort auf das ganze Drohgehabe der Nutzlosanbieter gab ja bereits Antiscammer vor kurzem hier:


			
				Antiscammer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir abgebrühten alten Hasen können uns immer nur schwer vorstellen, was an diesen Müllschreiben so schlimm ist.
> 
> Letzten Endes vertreten die doch nur eine sogenannte "Rechtsmeinung". Und die sagt: "hey, ich hab von Dir Kohle zu bekommen."
> 
> ...


----------



## johinos (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@Ulle: Nana, nicht gleich verzweifeln!

Der immer wieder angesprochene "mündige Verbraucher" sollte schon lesen, bevor er irgendwo seine persönliche Daten einträgt! 

Isses trotzdem passiert, keine Panik: Der "mündige Verbraucher" sollte in der Lage sein zu erkennen, ob er einen Bettelbrief oder eine korrekte Zahlungsaufforderung aufgrund rechtswirksamen vertragsabschlusses vor sich hat.

Gelingt ihm das nicht: Das Internet hat das Problem verursacht, es hilft auch wieder heraus. Einfach das Wort "Rechnung" und den Namen der Firma, die das Geld haben will, in eine Suchmaschine eingeben und schon klärt sich das Ganze für den, der Lesen kann und will.

Da ist doch nun wirklich keiner wehrlos!

Und was die Rechtsberatung angeht: Schon die Hinweise ganz oben auf dieser Seite gesehen - und gelesen? - Mehr Rechtsberatung braucht's doch wirklich nicht!

Wozu Sammelklage? Warum Gerichtskosten riskieren? Im Zweifelsfall gibt es "Musterklagen" und für den Fall unkorrekter Werbung die Abmahnung der Verbraucherschutzverbände. Wenn letzteres schneller greifen würde, wäre doch alles optimal.


----------



## Ulle (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



johinos schrieb:


> @Ulle: Nana, nicht gleich verzweifeln!


 
Nun... ich verzweifel nicht... Ich zweifel nur... Und was den 'mündigen' Bürger anbetrifft, der ist ein Mythos. Oder zumindest eine ganz seltene Spezies.
Also lassen wir unsere 'Freunde' weiter abkassieren und wenn's dann hart auf hart kommt, was ich bezweifel, irgendwo ins Ausland abtauchen. Da soll es ja unzählige Paradiese geben :sun:


----------



## krennz (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi Reducal, 

wie kommst Du auf die Gebrüder S. ?

Habe mal rumgefragt, soll ein A... V. aus MA sein.

Bis jetzt ist das, was die machen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und keine Straftat. Staatsanwälte sehen das jedenfalls so. Doch im § 263 StGB steht:ZITAT Wer in  der Absicht, sich oder Dritten einen rechtwswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, dass er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Einstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe........... Zitat Ende.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau das, was die Leutz mit ihrer Verschleierungstaktik des wahren Preises und der wahren Laufzeit des ABOs machen, sie verstossen gegen dieses Gesetz.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



krennz schrieb:


> Hi Reducal,
> 
> wie kommst Du auf die Gebrüder S. ?
> 
> Habe mal rumgefragt, soll ein A... V. aus MA sein.



Ein altes deutsches Sprichwort lautet: "Wers weiß, wirds wissen!" :-D

Und was ein zünftiger Nutzlosbetreiber ist, hat auch meist einen zünftigen (meist slowakischen) Strohmann.....


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die "Professionalität"  mit der bei opendownload sämliche Register der 
Verbrauchertäuschung gezogen werden inklusive exzessiver Googlewerbung,  läßt nur den Schluss
 zu, dass der angebliche Betreiber nur ein Strohman sein kann und die 
Hintermänner langjährige Erfahrung auf den Sektor  haben müssen. Die einzigen, die aus 
der Dialerära übriggebleiben sind und über das nötige know how und  Kapital  
verfügen, sind die Gebrüder S.

opendownload ist nach wie vor der unangefochte  Spitzenreiter unter den Nutzlossseiten.


----------



## HaseHarry (4 Mai 2009)

*Wie muss eine Mail aussehen für opendownload?*

Hallo Leute,
Vorab ich bin 16 Jahre und wollte mir vor ein paar tagen schnell mal openoffice runterladen und bin da wohl dann auf .opendownload.de gekommen...
Da es der original Seite irgendwie ähnlich sah und man sich da auch anmelden musste mit namen usw... habe ich dieser kurzer hand gemacht und mich einfach zwei Jahre älter gemacht.
Nun habe ich dann heute morgen beim E-Mail Lesen die " Rechnung " entdeckt...
Da ich minderjährig bin und meine Eltern nicht mit diesem Vertrag einverstanden sein werden ( ich hab noch nicht mit ihnen darüber geredet aber das ist denke ich mal klar das sie auch keine lust haben 96 Euro dafür zuzahlen was es eig free gibt ) 
So nun will ich meinen Eltern möglichst wenig stress bereiten....
Daher wollte ich dem Support eine email schreiben wo drin steht das ich noch keine 18 bin und somit der Vertrag ungültig ist...
Wie muss so eine email aussehen? oder könnte mir jmd beim schreiben einer solchen email helfen?
und was dann soll ich jede weitere Antwort / Drohung von ihnen per Post / Email ignorieren oder was soll ich tun?
Ich habe mich schon in das Thema eingelesen gibt ja einige beiträge dazu...
Am Anfang hatte ich echt schiss und dachte nur Schei*e 100 Euro...
aber ich denke ma da kann man sich wie es aussieht ja wieder raushollen oder?!
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## SEP (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Oben auf dieser Seite lesen und die letzten drei Seiten hier. Dann dürfte vieles klar werden.

Ansonsten: Eltern einschalten, ist deren Geschäft!


----------



## HaseHarry (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

öhm hab die 3 letzten seiten gelesen^^
mir ist leider nichts klar geworden^^
Soll ich dennen nu ne mail schreiben und dann einfach nix mehr tun?
Oder soll ich keine email schreiben und ebenfalls garnix tun?
oder sollte ich doch etwas tun?^^


----------



## rooster61 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



HaseHarry schrieb:


> öhm hab die 3 letzten seiten gelesen^^
> mir ist leider nichts klar geworden^^
> Soll ich dennen nu ne mail schreiben und dann einfach nix mehr tun?
> Oder soll ich keine email schreiben und ebenfalls garnix tun?
> oder sollte ich doch etwas tun?^^



4. link oben auf der Seite lesen und ab in die Sonne.


----------



## HaseHarry (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Alles klar 
danke ich werd die Briefe von dennen Verrotten lassen 
Werde hier ma in denn nächsten tagen euch bescheid sagen was bei mir alles kamm


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



HaseHarry schrieb:


> Werde hier ma in denn nächsten tagen euch bescheid sagen was bei mir alles kamm


Vermutlich nicht nötig, da ohnehin hinlänglich bekannt.

Aber *neue* Vorgänge interessieren natürlich schon.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Aber *neue* Vorgänge interessieren natürlich schon.


In vier Jahren haben sich nur die Tricks verfeinert. Das Grundprinzip ist noch immer dasselbe.


----------



## krennz (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi Captain,

mir fallen in dem Zusammenhang noch n paar bunte Vögel ein, doch soll da wohl schon die Kripo abkassiert haben. Siehe Flensburg-Konnektion oder Frankfurter Kreisel. Doch be iden fiesen Brüdern wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Da hängen die VZ schon gewaltig drin mit ihren Auskunftsbegehren und Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahren als Stufenklagen.

Übrigens, das neue Gesetz gegen Telefonterror und Internetabzocke wird wohl Ende Mai, Anfang Juni in Kraft treten. Es steht auf der Tagesordnung der 858 Sitzung des Bundesrates am 15.5. um 9.30 Uhr und brauch nur durchgewunken zu werden.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## eisbaerbraten (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo alle miteinander! 
Ich bin neu hier und wie die meisten auch auf Open Download herein gefallen. Ich spar mir die ganzen Frage jetzt ob ich das ignorieren soll oder nicht denn das tue ich bereits und die Adresse meines Wiederspruchs an Open Download gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht. Die ersten Mahnungen sind durch und der Brief vom hier bereits bekannten Anwalt ist mir Samstag auch schon ins Haus geflattert. Aber trotzdem wollte ich mal wissen ob jemand  schon Erfahrung damit gemacht hat wie das nach dem ersten Anwaltsbrief weiter geht?!...mit anderen Worten- was kommt da noch? Und dann würde mich mal noch interessieren... bei You Tube hat katzenjeans ein Video mit drunter das unter dem Titel läuft " Gerichtsurteil zum Thema Onlineabzocke und [.......] " wo er , wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe , erklärt daß irgendein Gericht in Frankfurt den ganzen Abzockerfirmen Recht gegeben hat. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



eisbaerbraten schrieb:


> bei You Tube hat katzenjens ein Video mit drunter das unter dem Titel läuft " Gerichtsurteil zum Thema Onlineabzocke und [......] " wo er , wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe , erklärt daß irgendein Gericht in Frankfurt den ganzen Abzockerfirmen Recht gegeben hat. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


falscher geht es kaum noch. Schau dir es nochmal an


----------



## eisbaerbraten (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sorry Webwatcher...hab den Link der an der Seite des Videos steht und der hierher zu dem Bericht mit der Staatsanwaltschaft führt übersehen. Da hab ich`s dann verstanden.


----------



## laravandenberg (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload*

Hallo! Mail-Adresse ist nur über die Webseite von opendownload und dann über Kontakt erreichbar. Widerspruch ist sowieso nicht vorgesehen, es gibt keinen Widerspruch.
Aber etwas Neues gibt es schon bei opendownload. Sie legen Information über eine Webseite, die man aufmachen will und geben Hinweis, dass Update vom Browser erforderlich ist, um Seite zu verwenden. Es steht "kostenloses Runterladen" in der Meldung, was es aber nicht ist. Die Meldung ist grundlegend falsch, da das Update gar nicht gebraucht wird und außerdem der Firefox automatisch kostenlose Updates macht oder anbietet.
Habe alles auf einer Webseite von Anfang an, wie die Masche funktioniert dargelegt. Man darf ja aber in diesem Forum keinen Link einbauen. Habe schon mal wegen einer anderen Abzocker-Firma Verwarnung bekommen, weil auch da eine Seite von mir existiert und ich den Link eingebaut hatte.

Gruß von Lara van den Berg aus Holland





webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern  Sinn machen, darf sehr bezweifelt werden
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> ansonsten  ist das Thema mehr als erschöpfend  behandelt. Es gibt  z.Z keine  neuen Erkenntnisse
> ...


----------



## Jens65 (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hat jemand schon Érfahrung gemacht mit einer Anzeige gegen diese
dubiose Firma O.. und gegen diesen Rechtsanwalt Olaf T. ?
Wie hier im Forum und auch auf anderen Internetseiten gibts ja sehr
viele Betroffene.


----------



## agony (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Anzeigen bei der Polizei gab es schon eine ganze Menge, kann nicht schaden, bringt aber wahrscheinlich nichts. Möglich wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage. Das Kostenrisiko musst du dann allerdings selber tragen. D.h. wenn opendownload zahlungsunfähig wäre, und du gewinnst die Klage, mußt du trotzdem selber die Gerichtskosten bezahlen. Ich habe seit dem Brief vom Rechtsanwalt seit 7 Monaten nichts mehr von opendownload gehört... ist für mich kein ernsthafter Gegner gegen den ich rechtlich vorgehen würde


----------



## Juturna (5 Mai 2009)

*opendownload opfer*

hallo erstmal alle zusammen, hab mich grad angemeldet, da ich heute post bekam woch ich insgesamt bis zum 15ten mai 138 euro zahlen soll, bakam auch davor mails mit mahnung aber habe net drauf reagiert. nu sind in der rechnung folgendes enthalten.

Hauptforderung                                          96,00euro
mahnkosten                                                3,00euro
1,3 geschäftsgebühr aus 96,00 euro also        32,50euro
auslangenpauschale                                     6,50euro

insgesamt kommt dann folgende summe raus.....138euro


war mega geschockzt als ich die rechnung heute bekam, werde auch donnerstag zur verbraucherzentrale gehen. ich werde bestimmt nichts zahlen.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Verbraucherzentrale wird Dir i.d.R. dasselbe erzählen, wie wir.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was wird weiter passieren?
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Alles, was man wissen muss, steht auch ganz oben hier auf der Seite in den blauen Links.


----------



## pia29 (6 Mai 2009)

*opendownload*

hallo : )
 Ich bin 15 also minderjährig, ich hab mich somit bei opendownload mit falschen angaben angemeldet...
Als ich dann eine Rechnung per E-mail bekam war ich schwer schockiert da ich nicht gesehen haben das der Spaß 96 euro kostet. Meiner Mutter weiß bescheidt . Ich habe mich im Internet viel erkundet da ist aber viele verschiedene meinungen gibt bin ich mir immernoch nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich mich verhalten soll. Meiner Mutter hat dann von meiner E-mail Adresse eine Wiederrufung geschickt (Musterbrief) heute habe ich dann eine Antwort bekommen in der steht das der Vertrag wiederrufen wird wenn ich eine Kopie meines Ausweisen an deren Adresse schicken.Im Internet wird gewarnt das man nicht mehr Kontakt als nötig mit den opendownload Leuten aufnehmen soll. In meinem Fall kennen sie ja nur meine E-mail adresse und die IP nummer. Und da bleibt noch eine frage offen. Die Firma schreibt etwas von Schadensersatz? Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Antworten Ja oder Nein? Wenn ja was schreiben?


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Alles, was zu schreiben gewesen wäre war schon zu viel des Guten und das mit dem Schadenersatz ist nur dummes Geplänkel von Nichtjuristen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> das mit dem Schadenersatz ist nur dummes Geplänkel von Nichtjuristen.


Gerassel mit der Klapper vom Drohkasper


----------



## mustangbln (6 Mai 2009)

*opendownload.de*

es ist ja enorm wie viele davon betroffen sind...
nun hoffe ich hier ein wenig hilfe zu bekommen!

zum fall:

gestern erhalte ich einen brief von einem RA herr ta..
ich solle bis zum 14.05. 138 euro zahlen...

mhhhh, ich war da nicht und kannte es nicht, leider aber trotz abstreiten meine tochter 13.
sie hatte die anmeldung in ihrer email :wall:nun habe ich leider auch keine rechnung erhalten, sonder direkt das anschreiben + rechnung des o.g. ra! und konnte somit keinen widerspruch auf die rechnung einleiten....

was soll ich nun machen, gar nix und warten bis evtl. der mahnbescheid kommt und erst dann widersprechen, oder trotz alledem reagieren...
wenn ja, muss ich direkt die firma anschreiben oder den ra ???

mann hat ja sonst keine probleme :roll:

danke euch und hoffe bald antworten zu lesen die mich beruhigen können.

p.s.
mein schlaues töchterchen hat zwar ihr email benutzt, aber sich mit meinem namen sowie adresse angemeldet:quaengel:


----------



## Lluvia (6 Mai 2009)

*Opendownload Falle*

Guten Tag!

Ich weiß, dass es schon viele Threads zu diesem Thema gibt, habe sie mir bereits alle durchgelesen, möchte jedoch speziell bei meiner Misere noch einmal nachfragen.

Ich hab mich natürlich auch blöderweise ohne zu lesen dort angemeldet, habe bereits eine 1 Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten (vorher nichts) und hätte auch ohne Umschweife bezahlt, wenn mein Freund nicht gesagt hätte, dass das ne totale Abzocke ist und er mir diese Seite gezeigt hat.

Jetzt hab ich aber vorher eine Mail an Opendownload geschickt und gefragt, wie das mit dem Vertrag genau funktioniert und sie haben mir zurück geschrieben: 

Ihr Vertrag mit der Kundennummer OD8655833 wird fristgerecht zum 22.04.2011 gekündigt und
es entstehen danach auch keine weiteren Kosten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen bla bla..

Hab natürlich meine richtigen Daten usw angegeben. :wall:

Was soll ich nun machen, soll ich mich jetzt ruhig verhalten oder eine Widerrufsmail schicken? 

Was vll. auch noch von Bedeutung sein könnte, ich bin aus Österreich, gelten da andere Regeln, Gesetze?

Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Danke schonmals für eure Hilfe!

Lg Lluvia


----------



## mustangbln (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ach....ich möchte nur wissen, ob ich den musterbrief der verbraucherzentrale für minderjährige nehmen kann oder der volljährigen ...

wie gesagt ---sie 13 mit ihrem emailaccount aber mit meinem namen und adresse!!!!
über solch einen fall konnte ich bis jetzt nix lesen...:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Aufmerksam lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659

Brieffreundschaften werden in diesem Forum nicht empfohlen


----------



## Lluvia (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Tja ich blöde kuh hab denen schon geschrieben, und sie mir zurück, soll ich mich jetzt ruhig verhalten und einfach nicht zahlen oder ihnen ein widerrufsschreiben schicken? ...


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ Lluvia,

genau 1 (!) - in Worten: ein (!) - Posting über Deinem ist die Antwort auf Dein Posting.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Genau. Wer einmal schreibt, muss nicht unbedingt nochmal schreiben. Das steht nirgends so drin.


----------



## Lluvia (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

okay, dann stell ich mich einfach tot und schau wie es sich entwickelt  danke für die antworten (auch wenn euch die fragen sicher schon zum hals raus hängen)

greeeez Lluvia


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Lluvia schrieb:


> ...und schau wie es sich entwickelt...



Das wissen wir auch schon. Nämlich so: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## rooster61 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Lluvia schrieb:


> okay, dann stell ich mich einfach tot und schau wie es sich entwickelt  danke für die antworten (auch wenn euch die fragen sicher schon zum hals raus hängen)
> 
> greeeez Lluvia



Totgesagte leben länger! Und behalten ihre Knete!

Ein wenig Mahndrohmüll wirst du wohl noch aushalten müssen:roll:


----------



## HBTT (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

SO schönen guten abend, 
in meiner gestrigen dummheit bin ich auf open dl reingefallen. 
es wurde gesagt das ich zum öffnen einer site die neue firefox version brauche.über den link kam ich zu opendownload.de. So um die sache schnell zu klären meldete mich an und obwohl ich erst 16 bin gab ich 18 an aber mit korrekter adresse. heute bekam ich dann die rechnung per mail habe direkt drauf geantwortet das ich nicht 18 bin und es ein irrtum war. habe ich damit falsch gehandelt und hätte es einfach komplett ignorieren sollen? was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



HBTT schrieb:


> habe ich damit falsch gehandelt und hätte es einfach komplett ignorieren sollen?



Es ist nicht direkt ein Beinbruch, wenn man sich zu einer Reaktion auf eine schwachsinnige Drohung hinreißen lässt.



HBTT schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun?



Eigentlich nicht viel. 

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## pvdf (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

  nun möchte ich als betroffener auch meinen Senf dazugeben und meine Vorgehensweise etwas beschreiben.

  Nach der ersten Mail von opendownload habe ich sofort den angeblich abgeschlossenen vertrag gekündigt, zusätzlich auch gleich mal widersprochen (alles per Einschreiben mit Rückschein).

  Dann kam irgendwann eine Mahnung, die glaube ich jeder hier kennt, und einen Brief des besagten Anwaltes bekommen *(wobei ich mich immer noch frage was dieser unter Berufsehre versteht).*

Darauf hin habe ich mich hinreißen lassen einen netten Brief zu schreiben auf dem ich ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung auf jeden Fall anstreben werde, wenn sie es nur wollen.

  Seitdem ist Ruhe, nur was mich wundert, dass ich seit diesem Zeitpunkt jede Menge Spam-Müll in meinem Postfach habe und regelmäßig meinen Schutz erweitern muss.

*Also keine Panik. 
*

  pvdf


----------



## bernhard (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Warum muss man hier das eigene schlechte Beispiel breittreten?

Die Preisgabe persönlicher Daten gegenüber nicht vertrauenswürdigen Stellen wird hier im Forum explizit nicht empfohlen.

Das Forum sammelt Erfahrungen seit mehr als vier Jahren und die Empfehlungen werden mit viel Sachverstand ausgearbeitet.

Warum man stolz sein kann, trotzdem anders zu handeln, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## pvdf (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nun, nach 82 Seiten von Betroffenen und deren Hilfestellungen war ich der Meinung, dass auch eine erfolgreiche Abwicklung des Problems hilfreich sein könnte, ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass anderslautende Erfahrungen hier nicht erwünscht sind. 


  Für die Einmischung in die Foren-Hackordung möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen. 



pvdf


----------



## krennz (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Der vzbv hat eine Abmahnung mit Unterlassungserklärung an OD geschickt. Dem hat OD widersprochen. Nun wird eine Unterlassungsklage vorbereitet.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



krennz schrieb:


> ...an OD


Gibt es dafür einen Qellbezug? Wer ist eigentlich OD? Der Anbieter nennt sich doch Content Services Ltd. mit Scheinsitz in Mannheim, obwohl ein Rüsselsheimer Unternehmen die Fäden wohl in der Hand hält.


----------



## Pascal. (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi Leute,
wie man sich denken kann, zähle ich auch zu den Leuchten die nicht vorsichtig genug waren.
Nunja bisher habe ich gehandelt wie die meisten und habe nach Erhalt der Rechnung nichts weiter getan, als einen Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an OD zu schicken.
Die nächste Email habe ich dann ignoriert und hatte fast die Hoffnung, dass alles glatt läuft.
Heute kam dann der Brief vom lieben Anwalt Olaf T.
Mit der Forderung bis zum 16.5. zu bezahlen.
Nun bin ich doch ein gutes Stück verunsichert.
Aktenzeichen ist im Brief angegeben und natürlich liegt der Überweisungsschein dabei.

Und nu? :-D


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Der belästigt ahnungslose Verbraucher schon seit Jahren mit schwachsinnigen Ergüssen. Erfahrungsgemäß löst die Mülltonne das Problem auf sachgerechte Weise.


----------



## kuma (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Pascal. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Nun bin ich doch ein gutes Stück verunsichert.
> Aktenzeichen ist im Brief angegeben und natürlich liegt der Überweisungsschein dabei.
> 
> Und nu? :-D


 

Wieso verunsichert?? Der Anwalt ist wohl das böse Krokodil vom Kasperletheater :scherzkeks: - wenn du dem einen Gefallen tun wills, dann schreibst du ihm zurück - wenn du DIR einen Gefallen tun willst, dann nimmst du den Brief zum Anheizen deines Grillers!

LG
Kuma


----------



## Pascal. (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Na dann vertrau ich mal Euren Erfahrungen und solchen Sachen wie Akte 09 - Berichten.
Ich wollte Samstag so oder so den Grill anschmeißen 

En bisl skeptisch bin ich trotzdem ^^


----------



## kuma (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Pascal. schrieb:


> En bisl skeptisch bin ich trotzdem ^^


 

Glaub ich dir - aber das legt sich:sun: Viel Spass beim Grillen:smile:


----------



## HBTT (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Reicht es wenn ich einen Widerspruch per Email sende wie ich bereits getan habe oder muss ich ein Brief per Einschreiben verschicken?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wo steht hier geschrieben, dass man mit denen überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft pflegen soll?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob ich Aktien der Post erwerben sollte - die machen an all den Einschreiben/Rückschein so richtig chic Gewinne ...

BITTE SCHREIBT ALLE, OFT - MEHR MEIN VERMÖGEN!


Wollt Ihr nicht? Ok, dann schreibt halt nicht ... *schmoll*


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob ich Aktien der Post erwerben sollte - die machen an all den Einschreiben/Rückschein so richtig chic Gewinne ...


Nu lass sie doch, sie glauben eben  fest daran, dass es  irgendjemand liest und  einen
 Abwehrzauber gegen Nutzlosdämonen darstellt. Räucherkerzen mit Beschwörungsformeln 
abbrennen hätte denselben Effekt.

Wenn die Leute schon unbedingt ihr Geld  zum Fenster rauswerfen wollen, ist es 
als milde Gabe an die Post wenigstens halbwegs sinnvoll angelegt.


----------



## Frau Anja (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo !!
Möchte mal kurz einen Zwischenstand meiner Erfahrungen von Opendownload abgeben: Am 24.04. bin ich auch in die Falle Opendownload getappt, habe dann schnell das Forum hier gefunden (gottseidank). Mir wurde nämlich auch schon ganz heiß und kalt deswegen. So. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Rechnung und vier Mahnungen bekommen. Alles Online an die E-Mailaddi. Habe natürlich auch meine Daten preisgegeben (hrmpf). Jetzt halte ich mich an die Tipps aus dem Forum und den netten kleinen Filmbeiträgen und reagiere einfach nicht. Harren wir der Dinge die da kommen. . .:sun:


----------



## Majoschi (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Und ich dachte schon es wär vorbei... 
einen Monat nach erhalt der *ersten* und 





> Wir fordern Sie *letztmalig* auf den offenen Gesamtbetrag zu überweisen:


 also letzten Mahnung kam endlich das Schreiben vom Anwalt T. aus O.
darin steht, wie jeder weiss, dass man ausreichend gemahnt hat. Wer meine letzten Post dazu gelesen hat kann sich dunkel erinnern, dass die Post an meine Freunding geht, die sich über sowas leicht aufregt, und sich etwas mit aussergerichtlichen Mahnverfahren auskennt (bla, 3 Stufig usw).
dem entsprechend schwer war es, sie beim Anblick dieses Briefes zu beruhigen, nicht aus Angst, sondern aus Wut über soviel [....] (freiwillige Zensur ).

Wie sieht das nochmal aus, die Nachweisspflicht über erfolgte Mahnungen hat der Mahner selbst? haben nämlich alle (1 bestätigung, 1 rechnung, 1 Mahnung) Mails abgespeichert und ausgedruckt, sicher ist sicher.

Ich hoffe der Anwalt schickt noch ein paar Mahnungen mehr heraus, auch wenn sich der Betrag dadurch von 96€ auf bisher 138€ gesteigert hat. Soll er doch auch wenigstens ein paar Portokosten haben.


----------



## Ulle (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mh... ich weiß nicht, ob's klappt. aber in der Plauderecke gibt's n thread für ne party (hab ich mal vor längerer Zeit angedacht).
Ursprünglich hab ich Mannheim vorgeschlagen. aber wahrscheinlich wär ein treffen in O. beim Anwalt medienwirksamer?
Wenn wir 100 Leute auf die Beine stellen könnten? Für ne Grillfete?


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Ursprünglich hab ich Mannheim vorgeschlagen


Wo? Vor einem Briefkasten im Mannheim-Rheinauer Industriegebiet, gleich vor den Bahngleisen?


Ulle schrieb:


> . aber wahrscheinlich wär ein treffen in O. beim Anwalt medienwirksamer?


Der gute Herr Diplom-Jurist ist mit diesen Geschichten bereits seit 2005 in der Medienlandschaft präsent. Meinst du wirklich, das würde ihn beeindrucken?


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was mich ärgert ist dass diese Seite immernoch Leute abzocken kann, und Mutter Staat 19% davon kassiert

aber mal *spasseshalber*, was würde passieren wenn die Bundeskanzlerin,(Daten müssten sich finden lassen, mal abgesehn von der email, da lässt sich je jede nehmen) post vom Anwalt T aus O bekommt, weil sie ihre Rechnung nicht bezahlt. Oder unsere Justizministerin oder der Witzbold mit dem Biometrischen Pass. 

*das soll keine Anregung sein sowas zu tun, Datenklau ist ein Vergehen!*

Mich würde nur interessieren wie die Deutsche regierung auf sowas reagiert, wenn sie unmittelbar betroffen wär, wenn deren Minderjährige Kinder in die Opendwonloadfalle geraten, Sie selbst Post vom Anwalt bekommen usw.

das ist eine was-wären-wenn-frage, also.... was wäre wenn?


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist schon passiert und es gibt genau null Reaktion.


----------



## Majoschi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kann man die Aktion, bzw. was genau gemacht wurde irgendwo nachlesen, evtl hastn Link für mich?

mfG Majo


----------



## Ulle (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wo? Vor einem Briefkasten im Mannheim-Rheinauer Industriegebiet, gleich vor den Bahngleisen?
> 
> Der gute Herr Diplom-Jurist ist mit diesen Geschichten bereits seit 2005 in der Medienlandschaft präsent. Meinst du wirklich, das würde ihn beeindrucken?


 
Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber medienwirksam wär's für uns und die Öffentlichkeit, und Spass macht's auch :sun:


----------



## weT85 (13 Mai 2009)

*Opendownload.de Anwaltsbrief mit Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi zusammen erstmal cool das es nen Forum hier gibt find ich gut.


Ich hab mich auch Opendownload angemeldet ohne wirklich darauf zu achten was ich da mache :wall:
Habe heute nen Brief von deren Anwalt bekommen das die 138 Euro haben wollen. Mahnungen sind per E-Mail eingegangen (bei mir im Spam Ordner) habe diese auch alle gelöscht weil---> weil Spam.
SO dann habe ich mit dennen heute Telefoniert und gesagt das ich nichts zahlen werde und das "angebliche" ABO kündige ! War das ein fehler? Die haben mir dann damit auch gedroht mit der Polizei IP usw.
Was passiert denn jetzt ?


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Opendownload.de Anwaltsbrief mit Zahlungsaufforderung*



weT85 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn jetzt ?


Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen in diesem Forum nichts, außer dass noch mindestens ein weiterer Brief kommt oder du evtl. von dir aus zahlen könntest, wenn dich ein Esel reitet. Wer standhaft bleibt und nichts weiter unternimmt, wird auch irgendwann nicht weiter belästigt und kann selbstverständlich auch sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wir raten hier auch immer wieder von Telefonaten mit solchen "Support-Centern" von Abzockern ab. Da kommt regelmäßig nix bei rum, und beweisbar ist der Inhalt eines Telefonates später i.d.R. auch nie.
Sowas kann und sollte man sich schenken.

Bitte auch nie von "Kündigung" schwabulieren, wenn es eigentlich nicht einmal einen wirksamen Vertrag gibt. "Kündigen" tut man immer nur etwas, was man auch wirksam bestellt hat, und wo man dann auch wusste, dass man bezahlen muss.

Auch von "Brieffreundschaften" raten wir hier grundsätzlich ab.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/ink


----------



## HBTT (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

So ich bin ja ausversehen vor einer Woche in die Opendownloadfalle getappt.
Und bevor ich dieses Forum gefunden habe ich aus Panik eine Email geschrieben das ich net 18 bin. So heute kam eine Mail dass der Vertrag hinfällig ist, wenn ich beweise das ich nicht 18 bin. Das aber dadurch sie schadensersatz fordern da ich mich fälschlicherweise als 18 angemeldet habe. Ich habe nicht drauf geantwortet und muss ich jetzt was in die Wege leiten oder einfach alles ignorieren?


----------



## Horst2206 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,
heute in SAT 1 gesehen:
Die Sparkasse kündigte der RA K. G. das Konto und die Anwältin K.  G. steht vor Gericht, die Staatsanwaltschaft hat Anzeige erstattet.
Habe leider nicht den kompletten Bericht gesehen.

Übrigens, meine Zahlung wäre am 12.04.09 fällig gewesen, habe bis heute weder eine Mahnung, noch sonst irgend etwas erhalten.
Nur zur Info

Horst


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



HBTT schrieb:


> ...und muss ich jetzt was in die Wege leiten oder einfach alles ignorieren?



Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Horst2206 schrieb:


> Die Sparkasse kündigte der RA K.  G. das Konto und die Anwältin K. G. steht vor Gericht, die Staatsanwaltschaft hat Anzeige erstattet.


Bitte nicht Strafrecht und  Zivilrecht in einen Topf werfen und  kräftig umrühren 

1. Zivilrecht: Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig und es wird vermutlich Berufung eingelegt 

2. Strafrecht: Die Staatsanwaltschaft "prüft". Bis zur Entscheidung steht niemand  "vor Gericht"

Dass Anklage erhoben wird, ist nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen  unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Horst2206 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Habe ja leider nicht den ganzen Bericht gesehen, hatte es aber so verstanden.
Sorry, wenn das falsch war, danke für die Berichtigung.

Horst


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Horst2206 schrieb:


> in SAT 1 gesehen


Gibbet davon schon eine Kopie irgendwo? Frau G. soll ja dort auch zu sehen gewesen sein.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Frau G. soll ja dort auch zu sehen gewesen sein.


begleitet von einem Regenschirm  wedelnden RA


----------



## Horst2206 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Katja Günther vor Gericht: Was sagt Deutschlands bekannteste Abzock-Anwältin

Ja, hier


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Pressemitteilung vom 13.05.2009 - Stadtsparkasse München


> "Wir begrüßen es sehr, dass sich das Gericht für unsere Auffassung entschieden hat und wir endlich diese belastende Kontobeziehung auflösen dürfen, die dazu missbraucht wurde, ahnungslose Internetnutzer zu prellen und ihnen erhebliche Geldbeträge abzunötigen"


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Mai 2009)

webwatcher schrieb:


> begleitet von einem Regenschirm  wedelnden RA


Das wird Fastix aber freuen, das ist doch dessen Kontrahent B. S. mit Stubenfliege-Puck-Brille! Hat die neuerlich aufgesetzte Brille seiner Mandantin eigentlich Schärfe?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Gericht: Kein Konto für umstrittene Inkasso-Anwältin: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Pressemitteilung vom 13.05.2009 - Stadtsparkasse München


----------



## christianmicha (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gibbet davon schon eine Kopie irgendwo? Frau G. soll ja dort auch zu sehen gewesen sein.



z.B. auch hier:
[.......]


----------



## christianmicha (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> 1. Zivilrecht: Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig und es wird vermutlich Berufung eingelegt
> 2. Strafrecht: Die Staatsanwaltschaft "prüft". Bis zur Entscheidung steht niemand  "vor Gericht"
> Dass Anklage erhoben wird, ist nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen  unwahrscheinlich.



Völlig richtig!
Deshalb war Frau G. auch so fröhlich.
Ihre äußerst clevere Geschäftsidee ist wohl nach wie vor juristisch unangreifbar (nach so vielen umsatzstarken Jahren!).


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hoffentlich zahlt die Sparkasse München das Lehrgeld nicht umsonst.

Angesichts des grassierenden Banditentums im Netz ist eine Prüfung von Neukunden per Suchmaschinensuche unverzichtbar. Im Netz sind noch viele konspirative Syndikate aktiv.


----------



## krennz (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Im PC_Praxis Forum wird unter *Internet - Webselling - TOP200 Gewinnspiele *ein Beitrag von Kandrr von vor 2 Tagen gepostet in dem er die Meinung vertritt, dass sich die Banken und die Inkassobutzen strafbar machen, da sie gegen das Geldwäschegesetz verstossen.

Da Die Nutzlosbranche zum grössten Teil im Ausland sitzt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dem so ist.

Da ist auch eine denkbare Vorgehensweise beschrieben.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## ch.ho (14 Mai 2009)

*Wann verjähren Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen?*

Ich habe mich bei opendownload.de angemeldet.
Dann kam eine Rechnung in Höhe von 96 €.
Ich habe dann ein Widerspruch per E-Mail an opendownload geschickt.
Die Firma besteht aber trotzdem auf ihre Forderung.
Eine Mahnung habe ich bereits auch erhalten.

Können solche Forderungen verjähren?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Eine Forderung aus angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Verbraucherverträgen verjährt mit Ablauf des 3. Kalenderjahrs nach dem Ende desjenigen Jahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist.

Beispiel:
Anmeldung angeblich am 10.2.09 erfolgt, Mahnung am 01.03.09:
==>> Forderung verjährt am 31.12.2012 um 24:00h, wenn bis dahin keine Rechtsmittel eingeleitet wurden (Mahnbescheid, Prozess).


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wann verjähren Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen?*



ch.ho schrieb:


> Die Firma besteht ...


Sicher?

Bekannt ist eine Briefkastenanschrift. Mahndroh-Schreiben mit schwachsinnigen Begründungen gibt es auch.

Wenn es wirklich eine Firma gäbe, wüsste die Öffentlichkeit gerne, wo. Sat1 würde bestimmt auch mal einen Reporter hinschicken wollen.

Bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen. Bisher kam außer den schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben aus der Ecke nix.


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> begleitet von einem Regenschirm  wedelnden RA


Der Gute scheint einen neuen Wecker zu haben, der wieder ordnungsgemäß arbeitet.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Web-Abzocker abwehren - c't


> Für den meisten Ärger bei Nutzern und Verbraucherschützern sorgt derzeit die Masche rund um Opendownload.de. Dessen Hintermänner arbeiten gezielt mit Erfahrungen und Erwartungen von Websurfern. Das Beispiel belegt eindrucksvoll, wie perfide die Gauner mittlerweile vorgehen und wie schwer dem Treiben Einhalt geboten werden kann.
> ...
> Offensichtlich sind die Hintermänner von Opendownload seit Monaten Kunden bei Google und werben mit Adwords. An jedem Klick auf die Textanzeigen verdient der Suchmaschinenriese folglich mit.
> 
> Dass Opendownload.de ein Abofallen-Portal ist, müsste sich auch bei Google herumgesprochen haben. Ob man denn nicht erwäge, diesem oder zumindest mit ihm offenbar in Zusammenhang stehenden Kunden den Vertrag zu kündigen, wollten wir von Google wissen. Der Konzern antwortete mit dem Standard-Statement: „Wir arbeiten aktiv daran, Webseiten, die in unserem Werbenetzwerk bösartige Software bewerben, zu ermitteln. Konten, die Anzeigen beinhalten, die auf Webseiten mit bösartiger Software weiterleiten, werden von uns sofort gesperrt.“ Wir wiesen darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um bösartige Software, sondern um zwielichtige Werbepartner handelt. Darauf erhielten wir keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## christianmicha (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



christianmicha schrieb:


> z.B. auch hier:
> [........]
> 
> ...weil der Link dort inzwischen entfernt wurde:
> ...


----------



## christianmicha (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das wird Fastix aber freuen, das ist doch dessen Kontrahent B. S. mit Stubenfliege-Puck-Brille! Hat die neuerlich aufgesetzte Brille seiner Mandantin eigentlich Schärfe?



fastix ist z.Zt. unauffindbar...


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

- Urteil: Sparkasse darf Konto kündigen - Nachrichten - sueddeutsche.de


> Sparkassen-Chef H. S. zeigte sich erfreut, dass "wir endlich diese belastende Kontobeziehung auflösen dürfen, die dazu missbraucht wurde, ahnungslose Internetnutzer zu prellen und ihnen erhebliche Geldbeträge abzunötigen"





> Die Anwältin war auf SZ-Anfrage nicht zu sprechen.


Ach was.


----------



## ichShane (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo:-p

habe jetzt ne ganze weile rumgeschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich noch nicht 100%ig sicher:

opendownload.de angemeldet : etwa 5.4.2009
aber direkt im anschluß eine Mail an die angegebene Service stelle geschickt, dass ich widerrufe(war mir nämlich ziehmlich sicher, das man nicht so einfach auf das wiederrufsrecht verzichten kann)
habe dann ne weile nix mehr von denen gehört, aber gestern habe ich einen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt erhalten, welcher bekanntlich angelegenheiten für opendownload.de erledigt. Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher keine Mahnungen erhalten zu haben, aber in dem Schreiben steht was von Mahnungt dem Anwalt schreiben sollten, welche ich nicht beachtet haben soll.
Bin mir sicher keine bekommen zu haben, weder per E-mail, noch per Post.

Ich würde mich gerne auf der sicheren Seite fühlen, deswegen wollte ich meinen speziellen Fall einmal erläutern.

Also, meine Frage ist, ob ich jetzt dem Anwalt schreiben sollte, Content Services Ltd. oder gernix tun muss.

Bin echt unbedarft, in rechtlichen angelegenheiten, zumindest, wenn es darum geht auf der sicherenSeite zu sein:scherzkeks:

gruß ichShane:-D


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



ichShane schrieb:


> Also, meine Frage ist, ob ich jetzt dem Anwalt schreiben sollte, Content Services Ltd. oder gernix tun muss.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

*Nicht* reagieren hat *niemals * jemanden dazu verholfen zahlen zu müssen. 
Wer zahlt, tut es ohne rechtliche Notwendigkeit. Virtueller Mahndrohmüll kann mit Hilfe eines  guten 
Spamfilters entsorgt werden, Mahndrohmüll auf Papier in der grünen bzw blauen Wertstofftonne


----------



## Tobias (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo miteinander

bin auch einer wo auf so was reingefallen ist... habe mich am 11.05.09 angemeldet und heute die rechnung bekommen,.... dies hat mich natürlich sofort gewundert und habe mal nacht geschaut und gemerkt das das mal wieder eine abzockeseite ist -,-

so nun zu meiner frage ich habe sie angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen das niregends von einem Preis die rede war und es hieß das es kostenlos sei...

hab nun das zurück bekommen


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,wir haben den Aktivierungslink und die Zugangsdaten an Ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt. Diesen Aktivierungslink haben Sie bestätigt. Daher haben Sie nachweislich den Zugang genutzt. Sie sind einen rechtsbindenden Vertrag eingegangen.Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht akzeptiert. Durch den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht haben Sie nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Ihren Vertrag zu widerrufen, Rechtsgrundlage hierfür ist § 312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB. Die Dienstleistung beginnt sofort nach Anmeldung.Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 96€ innerhalb der Frist. Sollten Sie der Zahlung dennoch nicht nachkommen, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen.Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck auf jeden Fall Ihre Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.


 was soll ich nun tun?ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könntmfg Tobias


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Tobias schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt


Lies die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) 

Wenn du einen Taschendieb fragst, dessen Finger du gerade in deiner Tasche gefühlt hast, 
ob er dich beklauen  will, wird er bestimmt nicht ja sagen.  
Was die (fehlende)  Preisangabe betrifft, wissen die Knaben ganz genau, was sie für
 Roßtäuschertricks veranstalten. Dass die das  zugeben, wirst du doch wohl nicht erwarten,
 genauso wenig wie vom Taschendieb.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Tobias (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab:
soll ich einfach nicht mehr darauf reagieren was die mir noch schreiben oder soll ich noch eine letzte nachricht schicken....:-?


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Tobias schrieb:


> oder soll ich noch eine letzte nachricht schicken....:-?


Wer viel schreibt, kriegt viel Müll.


----------



## Tobias (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ok, alles kla =)
hab mir grad noch die Videos vom Katzenjens angeschaut
mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Duplos (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo liebe Commu,

Ich bin auch auf die Falle reingefallen was ich sehr bedauere...
Habe auch in der Eile ( Ich brauchte einen Player)  von Openload geladen statt auf Chip.de zu gehen 
Ich habe alle Betreige und Hilfen gelesen und bin geteilter Meinung ob ich antworte sollte ... Ich wollte nun einen Musterbrief denen zurückschreiben wobei ich auf das Suportsystem von denen verwiesen wurde. Soll ich ein Ticket schreiben oder alles ignorieren und hoffen das die 96€ Rechnung verschwindet???

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Duplos schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Ticket schreiben oder alles ignorieren und hoffen das die 96€ Rechnung verschwindet???


Wie ich bereits zuvor postete: wer viel schreibt, kriegt viel Müll
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nachdem die Sparkasse München erfolgreich gegen den Missbrauch ihrer Dienste durch ein Syndikat von Einschüchterungsfallenstellern vorgegangen ist, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum sich in Düsseldorf nix tut:

"sparkasse düsseldorf" "14d O 103/07" - Google-Suche

Sind die blind, taub und stumm oder was?


----------



## Duplos (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Danke für deine Hilfe ...
Finde es komisch das man mit nix tun soviel erreichen kann  
ein reines Gewissen hab ich leider noch nicht da ich irgendwie im Hinterkopf die Rechnung habe ^^


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Duplos schrieb:


> ein reines Gewissen hab ich leider noch nicht da ich irgendwie im Hinterkopf die Rechnung habe ^^


Denk an den Taschendieb 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-87.html#post280323


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Nachdem die Sparkasse München erfolgreich gegen den Missbrauch ihrer Dienste durch ein Syndikat von Einschüchterungsfallenstellern vorgegangen ist, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum sich in Düsseldorf nix tut:
> 
> "sparkasse düsseldorf" "14d O 103/07" - Google-Suche
> 
> Sind die blind, taub und stumm oder was?


ohne Geruchssinn: pecunia non olet


----------



## rds-werner (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Manche Sparkassen/Banken sehen nur das Konto und nicht den Ruf des Kontos.Aber der Anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

www.dsgv.de: Gesellschaftliches Engagement


> Sparkassen arbeiten vor Ort gemeinwohl- und gewinnorientiert - aber nicht gewinnmaximierend.


Der Gewinn bei den Opendownload-Gebrüdern ist jedenfalls maximal und fließt zu einem nennenswerten Teil über die Sparkasse Düsseldorf.


----------



## Babsy (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich bin auch bei opendownlad reingefallen!!! :wall:  so eine miese abzockfirma!! mich hat erst dieser [ edit ]  und dann MEDIA INTENSE angeschrieben!! kann mir jemand helfen,was kann ich jetzt tun???


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das lesen.

Und ganz oben hier auf der Seite die Infoartikel lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.


----------



## krennz (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi, ich würd garnichts tun.

Oder ich mache meine Anschrift unkenntlich und stecke die Spams mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" wieder in den gelben Kasten.

Lehn dich zurück und lass es Dir gutgehen.

Grüsse

Klaus

PS: Kann mir mal jemand die Kontonummer bei der SSK Düsseldorf von Opendownload per PN zukommen lassen? Werde dann mal meine Kollegen informieren was da abgeht. Arbeite bei den drei Buchstaben mit der Schwalbe drüber.


----------



## Babsy (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

danke,für den link!!! hat mir super geholfen!! bin jetzt etwas beruhigter!! DANKE NOCHMAL!!!!:-p


----------



## Michael&Michael (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider auch reingefallen auf opendownload.de :wall:

habe anschließend nach Rechnungserhalt eure Seite gesucht 
und gefunden :smile:

und möchte mich nun einfach für die hilfreichen Tipps bedanken :-p

Michael&Michael


----------



## webwatcher (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Neue OZ online: Der Rechtsanwalt kassiert und kassiert und kassiert . . .


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen rät, vorsorglich dem angeblichen Vertrag schriftlich zu widersprechen.


 Die alte tibetanische Gebetsmühle, aber die Erkenntnisse halten langsam  aber sicher Einzug



> *Allerdings: Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass ein Widerspruch gar nicht nötig ist. Den Verbraucherzentralen ist bisher kein Rechtsstreit bekannt, in dem ein Verbraucher zu einer Zahlung verurteilt wurde.In einem Merkblatt der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen für junge Internetnutzer heißt es: „Du und Deine Eltern müssen lediglich die Nerven behalten und den Drohungen standhalten.“ Die Geschäftemacher und ihre Geldeintreiber haben kein Interesse, säumige Zahler vor Gericht zu ziehen. Dann geriete auch ihr Geschäftsgebaren ins öffentliche Licht und in eine juristische Prüfung. *


Fünfmal haben Nutzlosbetreiber es in vier Jahren versucht und  fünfmal sind sie  auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## ch.ho (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Opendownload ständig die Bankverbindung ändert.


----------



## bernhard (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Kein Wunder:

Gericht: Kein Konto für umstrittene Inkasso-Anwältin: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html


----------



## Bebis20 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallöchen

habe mich so eben hier angemeldet brauche etwas hilfe sowas passiert mir das erste mal habe nicht aufgpasst und mich angemeldet und heute eine rechnung bekomen über 96,- + Mwst ich könnt gleich los heulen  was soll ich nun machen hab sofort die mail gelöscht und weis gar nicht wie lange das nun her ist ich wollte eigentlich nur ein programm rutner laden freeware dazu musste ich mich hier anmelden ich krieg gleich nen anfall echt kann schon gar nicht schlafen wass soll ich jetzt nur machen bitte hilft mir doch und könnt ihr mir sagen was bei euch passiert ist und was ihr gemacht habt weis auch gar nicht was für falsche daten ich angegeben habe.. BITTEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Währe sehr dankbar um eine schnelle Antwort


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Lies den Thread und vor allem die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite)


----------



## Kleene1505 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch auf opendownloads reingefallen, nachdem OD mir ne Rechnung per Email geschickt hatte und ich nicht darauf reagiert habe, flattert mir nun ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt ins Haus. Habe ja noch nicht mal ne Mahnung bekommen und direkt ein Schrieb vom Anwalt, naja sehr komisch.  

Aber wie in dem schönen Filmchen von youtube, werde ich auch da nicht darauf reagieren. Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt, oder ob OD endlich mal Ruhe gibt, mal sehen. 
Hoffe mal das nix mehr kommt und man endlich mal Ruhe vor dem Verein hat, der Kram geht einem nämlich schon sehr auf den Geist.


----------



## Bebis20 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo danke mir gehts etwas besser  konnte echt nicht wirklich schlafen hab immer noch etwas angst mein Vater wird mich killen:bang:was man nur alles mit einem Klick anstellen kann 
Ich noch eine frage giebts den irgnd jemanden der dieses ganze teater hinter sich hat ohne eine reaktion.??? 

ich hatte mich mit einer Hotmail adresse angemeldet werde da jetzt alle personen löschen und einfach nicht mehr verwenden ? Bringt das was?
habe auch da keine Persönlichen daten angegeben alles nur mist was da steht


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hunderttausende haben das Theater hinter sich. Das ist reine Einschüchterung. Real droht nichts.

Wer der Einschüchterung zum Opfer fällt, zahlt. Alle anderen behalten ihr schönes Geld, kompostieren den eingehenden Mahndroh-Müll, und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, freuen sie sich noch heute ...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bebis20 schrieb:


> hab immer noch etwas angst mein Vater wird mich killen:bang:was man nur alles mit einem Klick anstellen kann


Er soll sich mal hier informieren. 
Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Hätte ihm genauso  passieren können. Du befindest dich, wie dvill schreibt, in 
der Gesellschaft von hundertausenden, die auch von  den Roßtäuschertricks der Nutzlosbranche 
 in die Falle gelöscht werden sollen. Roßtäuscher drohen, aber  handeln nicht 
außer der  Produktion von virtuellem Mahndrohmüll (Emails) oder  der Beautragung  eines Anwalts 
aus OS als Schreibknecht, der Mahndrohmüll auf Papier absondert.
 Dafür gibt es die grüne bzw blaue  Wertstofftonne


----------



## Bebis20 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Da ich ja keine Richtigen Namen und Adresse eingeschreiben hatte kann ich da trotzdem irgend ein Mahnbescheid bekommen????? Kreigen die Irgendwie meine adresse den raus 

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bebis20 schrieb:


> Kreigen die Irgendwie meine adresse den raus


Wenn du sie ihnen nicht selber mit überflüssigen Widerspruchsschreiben lieferst nicht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Bebis20 schrieb:


> kann ich da trotzdem irgend ein Mahnbescheid bekommen?


Die viel verbreitete  Angst  bzw Hysterie  vor gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden ist völlig überflüssig. 
Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind  in der Nutzlosbranche etwa so  häufig wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.
Selbst wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten sollte, reicht ein Kreuzchen um
es zum Rohrkrepierer zu machen. 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Bebis20 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe ja laut denen noch eine wiederspruchszeit obwohl ich das kestchen an ke klickt habe ich habemich ama montag angemeledet sollte ich es wagen oder eigenetlich nicht? Glaub das das nichts bringt 
Naja hab jetzt vor erst meine hotmail adresse leer geräut die werde ich nice wieder auf machen und dadurch angst machen was die für einen misst schreiben soll die mit sich selber laber


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die mafiöse Einschüchterungsmasche soll Angst machen, ist aber real völlig harmlos.

Er wird *N I C H T S* passieren.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bebis20 schrieb:


> Naja hab jetzt vor erst meine hotmail adresse leer geräut die werde ich nice wieder auf machen und dadurch angst machen was die für einen misst schreiben soll die mit sich selber laber


Warum schenkst du  dem lächerlichen Geschreibsel der Nutzlosseitenbetreiber soviel Aufmerksamkeit? 

Alles was die Typen können, ist täuschen drohen und  einschüchtern. Also nur 
feuchtwarme stinkende Dämpfe


----------



## Ulle (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hab jetzt auch eine e-mail an die Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf geschrieben. Vielleicht haben die ja durch das Münchener Urteil einen Anreiz gefunden, das Konto von OT zu sperren?

Vielleicht muss man ja demnächst das Geld ins Ausland überweisen? Channel Islands oder so? Mal sehen, was noch kommt. :roll:

Gruß, Ulle


----------



## Ulle (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ähhh.. sperren geht wohl nicht, aber kündigen, sorry :-p


----------



## Horst2206 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das gleiche habe ich mit der
Postbank Stuttgart gemacht, das wäre nämlich mein Konto gewesen, an welches ich überweisen soll.

Horst


----------



## namenlos67 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Habe nun auch den Wisch von O.T bekommen. Die Frist lief gestern ab. Mal sehen, was nun passieren wird. Wäre nett, wenn mir der Herr den 
Mahnbescheid bis Mittwoch, 20.05., zustellen würde. Dann könnte ich 
noch widersprechen. Bin ab da dann 14 Tage im Urlaub. Meinen Leuten
zu Hause habe ich Bescheid gesagt, dass die während meiner Abwesen-
heit die Post kontrollieren sollen, auch wenn sie nichts tun können,
da ich mir selber die "Sch...." eingebrockt habe!:wall: Ich hab auf jeden
Fall meine Lehren aus der Geschichte gezogen und werde vor allem abends
keine Downloads mehr vornehmen!


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



namenlos67 schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn mir der Herr den
> Mahnbescheid bis Mittwoch, 20.05., zustellen würde.


Wird er nicht tun. Gedroht wird damit hundertausendfach  aber  dabei bleibt es. 

Nicht immer wieder mit der Mahnbescheidshysterie anfangen. 
Das Thema haben wir jetzt zu Genüge durchgekaut.



namenlos67 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf jeden
> Fall meine Lehren aus der Geschichte gezogen und werde vor allem abends
> keine Downloads mehr vornehmen!


Und nicht mehr auf Werbelinks klicken 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html#post270766


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Drohungen der Opendownload-Gebrüder sowie der anwaltlichen Drohkasper waren immer substanzlos und gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.

Das Geschehen wird damit berechenbar. Das Schema ist bekannt.

Es wird das passieren, was immer passiert: *Nichts.*


----------



## clara52 (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Leider bin ich auch so blöd gewesen, und habe auch noch bezahlt(leider kannte ich das Forum noch nicht). Habe eine Kündigung geschickt, Antwort kam prompt und da habe ich erfahren, dass ich jetzt 2 Jahre da drin hänge:wall:. Das Geld habe ich abgeschrieben. Aber die Seite werde ich nicht mehr besuchen. Registrieren tu ich mich nur noch mit falschem Namen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



clara52 schrieb:


> Antwort kam prompt und da habe ich erfahren, dass ich jetzt 2 Jahre da drin hänge:wall:.


Das stimmt so nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Man muß nicht alles glauben, was Roßtäuscher erzählen


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo,
bin auch bei opendownload.. -.-
erst jetzt hab ich gesehen, das neben dem anmelde dingens ein kästchen ist, wo "Informationen" drüber steht, dadrunter sind die preise aufgelistet.. ist das neu???
das hab ich nicht gesehen und mich da angemeldet.
Ich bin 15, habe nichts angegeben,( nur buchstaben^^) und meine email-addy.. habe jetzt ne mahnung bekommen..
Ich hab zwar hier gelesen und so.. aber jetzt hab ich doch angst, weil in der mahnung was von rechtsanwalt steht..
LG


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Antwort steht hier: ( es bringt nichts in mehreren  Threads zu posten.  Die Antworten sind immer gleich )

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58002-wie-widersprechen-bei-rechnung-3.html#post280532


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

"Ihre IP-Adresse 212.224.123.2 haben wir bei der Anmeldung" - Google-Suche

212.224.123.2

Soviel zum Thema "Wir wissen, wo dein Kind zur Schule geht", ähh "Wir haben deine IP-Adresse".


----------



## Sunny :D (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

tschuldigung, aber ihr mods redet bzw schreibt in verschlüsselter form


----------



## dvill (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Mods kennen sich mit dem Banditentum im Internet schon ein paar Tage länger aus. Vieles wiederholt sich. Da muss man nicht viele Worte machen.


----------



## Frau Anja (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte auch noch ein kurzes Statement zum geliebten Opendownload abgeben.
Nach 5 oder 6 Mahnungen und Androhungen habe ich seit mind. 1 Woche nichts mehr erhalten. 
An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke Danke dass es dieses Forum gibt, hat mir sehr geholfen:-p


----------



## Ulle (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Soweit also zur Einsicht von Sparkassen und Banken und zu unseren Aktivitäten... 

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

gern nehmen wir Bezug auf Ihre E-Mail vom 17. Mai 2009 und bestätigen
Ihnen, von Ihren Erfahrungen mit dem Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  Kenntnis
genommen zu haben.

Bitte gestatten Sie uns den Hinweis, dass das Landgericht Düsseldorf der
Stadtsparkasse Düsseldorf mit rechtskräftigem Beschluss vom 23. August 2007
(Az: 14d O 103/07) aufgegeben hat, das Girokonto des Rechtsanwaltes [ edit]  fortzuführen.

Wir bedauern, Ihnen keine anderweitigen Auskünfte geben zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

..."  (direkte Antwort per e-mail am 18.5. auf meine Anfrage vom 17.5.)

Als wenn es nicht noch ein OLG geben würde ???? OT hätte diesen Weg mit Sicherheit genommen


----------



## Ulle (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Obwohl: Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein :sun:


----------



## Panik Pur (19 Mai 2009)

*Opendownload*

Hallo , ja ich weis es gibt schon massig solche themen aber ich hätte gerne individuelle beratung. Wie die Überschirft schon erklärt geht es um opendownload. habe da ja wie jeder ne Rechnung bekommen. Ich wollte so tun als wäre ich minderjähring und habe dementsprechend zurückgeschireben , nur mein prob ist jetzt , die rechnugse-mail ist verschuden denn es hies dann Ihre E-Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.


> Haben Sie Fragen zu unserem  Angebot nutzen Sie bitte das Kontaktformular auf der Seite
> ht*p://w*w.support-online-center.com/.  Sie benötigen hierzu Ihre Kundennummer.
> 
> Über das Kontaktformular können  wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie  dafür
> ...



und weg ist die zahlungsrechung. Ist das jetzt eher gut oder schlecht für mich rechtlich gesehen?


----------



## bernhard (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn der Müll wech ist, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Ulle (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sind uns wirklich die Hände gebunden? Banken geben sich nach der 1. Instanz geschlagen; die Drahtzieher, obwohl offensichtlich bekannt, haben Narrenfreiheit; Rechtsanwälte und -anwältinnen sind Handlanger.

Ich hätte Lust auf eine Fete vor der Haustüre von unserem Freund OT, obwohl... der ist austauschbar.

Was mir zuletzt noch einfällt: Appell an das Innenministerium.

Leute, schreibt e-mails... 

Bürgerservice Innenministerium: https://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_145/DE/Service/BuergerService/buergerservice_kontakt_node.html

aber bitte freundlich. Wenn da Tausende von e-mails eingehen, werden die vielleicht wach? - oder : Immer auch gut: Schreibt an Euren Bundestagsabgeordneten. Der ist dafür da, uns und unsere Rechte zu vertreten. Wenn bundesweit die Abgeordneten für uns sensibilisiert werden, gibt es vielleicht eine Chance, dem Irrsinn ein Ende zu bereiten.

Das werde ich als nächste Aktion angehen.

Ich zähle auf Euch

Ulle


----------



## Herbie37 (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe habe die Mahnungen von opendownload.de nicht beachtet seitdem bekomme ich keine Mails von denen.Die wussten wohl das sie einen nicht weichklopfen und Angst machen konnten mit ihren Mails.


Gruss Michael


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Eine "prächtige" Visitenkarte für eine Bank:

"Bankhaus Rautenschlein GmbH" Kontoinhaber - Google-Suche


----------



## Ulle (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Eine "prächtige" Visitenkarte für eine Bank:
> 
> "Bankhaus Rautenschlein GmbH" Kontoinhaber - Google-Suche


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es etwas nutzt, aber auf jeden Fall ist es sicher sinnvoll, o.g. Bankhaus auf seine 'Klienten' aufmerksam zu machen. Das habe ich mit einer e-mail getan. Tut das Eurige dazu, nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.

Ulle


----------



## Ulle (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Ulle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es etwas nutzt, aber auf jeden Fall ist es sicher sinnvoll, o.g. Bankhaus auf seine 'Klienten' aufmerksam zu machen. Das habe ich mit einer e-mail getan. Tut das Eurige dazu, nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.
> 
> Ulle


 
Ach ja: mein Anschreiben: nur zur Information



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren! 

Ich denke, dass ich nicht der Erste bin, der Sie auf die Kontoführung der Fa. Co... Limited hinweist. Die Firma ist einschlägig bekannt als Vertreter der sogenannten 'Nutzlosbranche' Im Internet.

Zur weiteren Information mag die Website www.computerbetrug.de  und das Video [.......] (Sat 1 Akte 09) dienen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie das o.g. Konto kündigen würden, zur Entlastung unzähliger 'Opfer'.

www.computerbetrug.de berichtet über einen ähnlichen Fall: Stadtsparkasse M ./. KG (Rechtsanwältin): 

"Das Landgericht München I lehnte die Klage der Rechtsanwältin auf Fortführung der Kontoverbindung ab und hob auch die einstweilige Verfügung auf, das Konto bis zum rechtskräftigen Urteil weiter zu führen (Aktenzeichen 28 O 398/09). Das berichtet die Sparkasse nun <IMG alt="" width=14 height=10>in einer Pressemitteilung."


Quelle: Gericht: Kein Konto für umstrittene Inkasso-Anwältin: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


"15.05.2009   04:25 Uhr





*Urteil: Sparkasse darf Konto kündigen *


Die Stadtsparkasse hat das Konto der Rechtsanwältin KG, die wegen ihrer Geschäftsmethoden heftig unter Beschuss steht, zu Recht gekündigt. Dies hat laut Sparkasse das Landgericht München I entschieden. Sparkassen-Chef HS zeigte sich erfreut, dass "wir endlich diese belastende Kontobeziehung auflösen dürfen, die dazu missbraucht wurde, ahnungslose Internetnutzer zu prellen und ihnen erhebliche Geldbeträge abzunötigen". Die Anwältin verschickt regelmäßig im Auftrag von Betreibern sogenannter "Abzock-Seiten" im Internet Mahnungen an Personen, die angeblich kostenpflichtige Dienste genutzt haben. Unzählige dieser "Kunden" erklären aber, nie wissentlich eine gebührenpflichtige Seite besucht zu haben. Gegen die Kündigung des Kontos hatte G geklagt und laut Sparkasse gerichtliche Verfügungen erwirkt, so dass das Institut die Konten nicht auflösen durfte. Die Anwältin war auf SZ-Anfrage nicht zu sprechen. beka"

Quelle: - Urteil: Sparkasse darf Konto kündigen - Nachrichten - sueddeutsche.de


(siehe auch Was sagt Deutschlands bekannteste Abzock-Anwältin)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie o.g. Konto kündigen und ggfs. einen ähnlichen Weg gehen würden, wie Ihre Kollegen und Kolleginnen aus München, für eine positive Aussenwirkung Ihrer Bank.

Es grüßt Sie herzlich

UW


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg : Vertragsfallen bei Suchmaschinen im Internet opendownload.de kassiert für freie Software


> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen, sich zu wehren. Sie fordert gleichzeitig die Postbank Stuttgart auf, die Zusammenarbeit mit dem unseriösen Anbieter von www.opendownload.de zu beenden und das Konto zu kündigen. Das haben in vergleichbaren Fällen auch schon andere Banken erfolgreich mit der Billigung von Gerichten gemacht (z. B. OLG Hamm, Beschluss vom 13.10.2008 - I-31 W 38/08).


----------



## Lenibeni (24 Mai 2009)

*Abzocke bei opendownload*

Hallo,
ich habe gesehen, dass ihr das Problem schon immer wieder angesprochen habt. Die meisten Beiträge sind aber noch aus dem letzten Jahr. Meint ihr, die von opendownload könnten ihre Nutzungsbestimmungen geändert haben?

Ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen aus Versehen bei opendownload registriert, habe aber natürlich noch nichts runtergeladen (ist ja auch größtenteils nur quatsch, was die da anbieten...). 
Man meldet sich ja so an, dass man das Passwort über e-mail zugeschickt bekommt und es dann auf der Internetseite "freischalten" muss.
Bedeutet das, dass der Vertrag deshalb "gültiger" ist?
Ich habe schon einen Widerspruch per e-mail eingelegt - obwohl ich ja anscheinend auf dieses Recht verzichtet habe...
was soll ich jetzt tun?
Kann ich wirklich mit guten Gewissen (bis auf meine Blödheit :wall einfach die Beine hochlegen und abwarten, ob da noch was kommt?
Dankeschön 
Lenibeni


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke bei opendownload*



Lenibeni schrieb:


> . Die meisten Beiträge sind aber noch aus dem letzten Jahr.


Die aktuellen Postings befinden sich in diesem Thread

Es hat sich bis zum heutigen Tage nichts  relevantes an der Nutzlosabzocke geändert.


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Abzocke bei opendownload*



Lenibeni schrieb:


> Die meisten Beiträge sind aber noch aus dem letzten Jahr.


Alle Beiträge aus mehr als 4 Jahren mit allen Betreibern von Einschüchterungsfallen berichten von der Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben, um eine "freiwillige" Zahlung zu erpressen, und nicht einer davon, dass eine der schwachsinnigen Drohungen in der Realität eingetroffen sei.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## link151 (27 Mai 2009)

*Problem mt dubioser Firma*

Hallo zusammen,

So dann fange ich mal an, 
Ich bin auf opendownload reingefallen. Das problem ist, aber ich hab 3 fehler gemacht:

Fehler 1; Ich habe mich mit einem falschen Namen, Adresse, Gebdatum etc. falsch angemeldet.

Fehler 2; Ich habe meine richtige email angegeben, also womit ich mich bei ebay, andere foren, etc. anmelde btw. angemeldet bin.

Fehler 3; Ich habe der ganzen sache wiederrufen, mit der richtigen email adresse.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll, ich habe mir sämtliche beispiele durchgelesen, aber trotzdem habe ich irgendwie muffen.
Daher meine Bitte wie soll ich weitervorgehen?

Mein Aktueller status mit dieser firma ist, Rechnung bekommen und nicht drauf eingegangen, 1ste Mahnung bekommen, wiederrufen und ein schreiben mit der Drohung des anwalts der firma bekommen.

Also ich bitte um Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Marco (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat den Betreiber von opendownload . de unter anderem wegen der "Preisauszeichnung" verklagt und gewonnen, siehe 
Verbraucherschützer vermelden Urteil gegen Content Service Ltd - teltarif.de News

Hier sieht man, was hier immer wieder gepredigt wurde, stimmt...

Gruß Marco


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 28.05.2009 - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker


> 28.05.2009 - Im Kampf gegen Kostenfallen im Internet hat der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) einen Erfolg gegen die einschlägig bekannte Firma Content Service Ltd. errungen. Sie betreibt unter anderem die Internetseite opendownload.de. Das Landgericht Mannheim untersagte der Firma, eine Klausel zu verwenden, mit der Verbraucher auf ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Außerdem darf das Unternehmen Minderjährigen nicht mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs drohen, falls sie bei der Anmeldung ein falsches Alter angegeben haben.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vertragsfallen bei Suchmaschinen im Internet - Verbraucherschutz - IT Medien - Proplanta.de Agrar News


> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät Betroffenen, sich zu wehren. Sie fordert gleichzeitig die Postbank Stuttgart auf, die Zusammenarbeit mit dem unseriösen Anbieter von www.opendownload.de zu beenden und das Konto zu kündigen. Das haben in vergleichbaren Fällen auch schon andere Banken erfolgreich mit der Billigung von Gerichten gemacht (z. B. OLG Hamm, Beschluss vom 13.10.2008 - I-31 W 38/08)


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn bestimmte Namen auftauchen, stinkt's.

heise online - 29.05.09 - Gerichtliche Schlappe für Opendownload-Abzocker


> Content Service hatte über den mandatierten Rechtsanwalt B. S. erklären lassen, der abverlangte Widerrufsverzicht sei ohnehin bedeutungslos, da unmittelbar nach Anmeldung das Downloadportal freigeschaltet werde, also die Vertragsleistung erbracht werde und damit das Widerrufsrecht erlösche. Dies sahen die Mannheimer Richter anders: Allein die Freischaltung sei noch nicht die Dienstleistung, sondern erst der Download eines der Inhalte, bestenfalls aber das erstmalige Einloggen des neuen Kunden.


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bernd der Wecker hatte kürzlich erst noch einen sportlichen Fernsehauftritt als Regenschirmfechter gegen neugierige Kameras. Der arbeitet als Spitzensportler erfahrungsgemäß nur für die TOP-10 des Gewerbes. Ein Pizza-Bäcker aus Mannheim passt da nicht hinein. Der ist wohl mehr eine Malvorlage für einen Drahtzieher einer Kostenfalle-heute.


----------



## Babbo (30 Mai 2009)

*Opendownload*

_Hallo,ich habe wie viele Andere auch übersehen,dass die Fa.Opendownload
mit versteckten Tricks arbeitet.
Ich wollte einmalig eine DVD von meiner Tochter ansehen.Leider funktionierte
das mit Windows Mediaplayer nicht.
Mein Nachbar aus dem Seniore-Computerclub sagte,Du kannst das Programm
Quictime kostenlos runterladen.Er hatte das Programm schon seit 2 monaten.Ich habe mich dann auf der Website von Opendownload am 28.05.09 registriert.
Da ich nur darauf geachtet habe wo der Hinweis Freeware stand,habe ich das obere
glatt übersehen,weil ich ja annahm,das es Kostenlos sei.
 Auch der Hinweis der AGBs mit Vericht auf mein Wiederrufsrecht war für mich
eigentlich o.K.,weil ich sowiso nur einmalig für diese eine DVD den
Dienst der Firma Opendownload in Anspruch nehmen wollte.
Als ich jedoch am 29.05.09 die Rechnung bekam,war ich doch sehr erstaunt.Mein Hinweis an die Firma ( wei oben erwähnt ) wurde nur mit
einem vorgefertigtem Schreiben beantwortet.
Die Zahlung von 96 Euro solle bis zum 5.05.09 erfolgen,da sonst weitere
Kosten entstehen werden.Ich habe daraufhin am 29.05.09 ein Einschreiben
mit Rückschein an die Firmenadresse in Mannheim geschickt.
Ich habe geschriebenas mein Vertrag durch Irreführung zustande
gekommen sei,und ich von meinem "gesetzlichen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch mache.Deshalb habe ich das Vertragsverhältnis sofort gekündigt.

Wenn die Firma es wirklich auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen will,
wäre es sinnvoll,dass sich alle Geschädigten zusammentun.
Ich habe vorsichtshalber an das ZDF ( Wiso ) geschrieben.
Babbo


_


----------



## bernhard (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Der Nachbar hat grundsätzlich recht. Bisher musste noch niemand bei dieser Bande zahlen.

Zu ertragen ist aber die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben. Ein guter Mülltrenner im Mailkonto kann da gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## Annk (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

also mir ist das gleiche wie wahrscheinlich den meisten hier in diesem Beitrag passiert :wall:

Habe mich am 28.05.2009 auf der Site opendownload.de angemeldet (in der Annahme, das Programm meines begehrens sei kostenlos), wie alle hier auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichtet und die Anmeldung abgeschlossen.

Am 29.05.2009 habe ich die Rechnung per e-mail erhalten und war erstmal geschockt  ich habe daraufhin eine Anfrage über das Kontaktformular auf der Seite www.support-online-center.com gestellt mit der Frage, welche Möglichkeiten bestehen würden, den Vertrag nach einem Jahr zu kündigen?
Mir war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar, dass es sich hier um eine üble Abzockfirma handelt und ich dachte wirklich, ich hätte einen Fehler gemacht und übersehen, dass der Vertragsabschluss mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Soll ich trotzdem eine schriftliche Widerrufserklärung an diese Frima senden? (Habe bei der Anmeldung meine richtigen Daten angegeben, von daher ...)

Allerdings habe ich das angebot von opendownload.de bereits genutzt und mir ein Programm heruntergeladen. Spielt das eine Rolle? Ergeben sich daraus entscheidende Veränderung?

Habe ich mit meiner Anfrage "eingewilligt" den Vertrag zu erfüllen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Annk schrieb:


> Soll ich trotzdem eine schriftliche Widerrufserklärung an diese Frima senden? (Habe bei der Anmeldung meine richtigen Daten angegeben, von daher ...)


Warum sollte man mit einem  Nutzlosunternehmen Brieffreundschaften eingehen?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Allerdings habe ich das angebot von opendownload.de bereits genutzt und mir ein Programm heruntergeladen. Spielt das eine Rolle? Ergeben sich daraus entscheidende Veränderung?
> Habe ich mit meiner Anfrage "eingewilligt" den Vertrag zu erfüllen?


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Lies das erst mal in Ruhe durch.


----------



## Zyrius (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit einem  Nutzlosunternehmen Brieffreundschaften eingehen?
> > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
> ...



Ein Wiederruf kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden, den normalerweise gilt ein Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. In den AGB's sind es gerade 24 Std. was laut BGB nicht zulässig ist. Ich habe auf jeden Fall wiederrufen und mitlerweile eine Mahnung auf den Mail weg erhalten. Auch dies ist sonderbar Mahnung per Mail???


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Zyrius schrieb:


> Ein Wiederruf kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden,


Ein Wi*e*derrruf bewirkt überhaupt nichts, wenn schon ein Widerruf

Nochmal, in diesem Forum wird die Schreibselei nicht empfohlen :
Neue OZ online: Der Rechtsanwalt kassiert und kassiert und kassiert . . .
die Erkenntnisse halten langsam  aber sicher Einzug



> *Allerdings: Die Erfahrung lehrt, dass ein Widerspruch gar nicht nötig ist. Den Verbraucherzentralen ist bisher kein Rechtsstreit bekannt, in dem ein Verbraucher zu einer Zahlung verurteilt wurde.In einem Merkblatt der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen für junge Internetnutzer heißt es: „Du und Deine Eltern müssen lediglich die Nerven behalten und den Drohungen standhalten.“ Die Geschäftemacher und ihre Geldeintreiber haben kein Interesse, säumige Zahler vor Gericht zu ziehen. Dann geriete auch ihr Geschäftsgebaren ins öffentliche Licht und in eine juristische Prüfung. *


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter, versteckter Preisauszeichnung kann i.d.R. davon ausgegangen werden, dass schon kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandekommt.
Wenn es aber schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund für einen Widerruf, auch keinen Grund für sonstige Schreibselei.


----------



## trusty (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

opendownload ist wohl verurteilt worden, hab ich heut in der zeitung gefunden den artikel!

Urteil gegen Opendownload.de: Gericht bremst Abzocke im Internet aus - Politik - Augsburger Allgemeine

gruß 
trusty


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Der Artikel stammt von einem der beiden  Betreiber dieses Forums 

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...liert-prozess-gegen-verbraucherschutz-090529/

die Orginalpressemitteilung des VZBV
vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 28.05.2009 - Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker


> Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband gewinnt Klage gegen Internet-Abzocker
> Verbraucherschützer fordern besseren Schutz vor Kostenfallen im Internet
> 
> 28.05.2009 - Im Kampf gegen Kostenfallen im Internet hat der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) einen Erfolg gegen die einschlägig bekannte Firma Content Service Ltd. errungen. Sie betreibt unter anderem die Internetseite opendownload.de. Das Landgericht Mannheim untersagte der Firma, eine Klausel zu verwenden, mit der Verbraucher auf ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Außerdem darf das Unternehmen Minderjährigen nicht mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs drohen, falls sie bei der Anmeldung ein falsches Alter angegeben haben.


----------



## rooster61 (31 Mai 2009)

*Gequirle Sch .....*

Nein, jetzt verzichte ich nicht auf mein Widerrufsrecht:

*Ich hab den SCH....


Ihr Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der Dienstleistung erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die Premium Content GmbH mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder Sie diese selbst veranlasst haben (z.B. durch Download etc.).*

ja gelesen.


Habe nach adobe gegoogled.

Der Sch... heißt jetzt my-download, de


----------



## Coeur (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit opendownload.de
Ich hab mich dort vorgestern angemeldet, weil ich mit OpenOffice runterladen wollte und aus Spam-Schutz nicht mein richtiges Geburtsdatum und meine richtige Adresse angegeben. Heute war im Postfach dann diese tolle Rechnung, obwohl ich gedacht habe, dass alles kostenfrei wäre. Ich hab jetzt erstmal meiner Mutter bescheid gegeben (ich selber bin unter 18), die erstmal mit ihrem Anwalt telefonieren möchte. Doch ist das wirklich nötig?
Wie genau gehe ich jetzt richtig vor? 
 - Nicht zahlen und Ignorieren.
 - Beschweren, und mit opendownload in Verbindung setzen, dass ich nicht zahlen werde und, dass ich unter 18 bin und nicht wusste, dass auf mich eine Strafanzeige zukommt (was ja nicht so ist, wie ich gelesen habe), wenn ich falsche Angaben mache, usw.
 - Zusammen mit einem Anwalt gegen opendownload vorgehen

Kommt wirklich noch eine zusätzliche Mahnungsgebühr auf mich zu, wenn ich nicht in den nächsten 7 Tagen zahlen werde?
Wie kann ich den Vertrag kündigen, ohne dass ich weiter mit Rechnungen oder Ähnlichem belästigt werde?

Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Hilfe, 
Lg Coeur


----------



## Horst2206 (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Nicht antworten, kein unnötigen Schriftverkehr.
Meine Rechnung war am 04.04.09 fällig, bis heute noch nichts bekommen, weder ein Schreiben vom Anwalt, noch eine Mahnung oder sonstiges.

Lies die Beiträge.

Horst


----------



## Coeur (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also einfach gar nicht tun?


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Coeur schrieb:


> Also einfach gar nicht tun?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Als Hinweis: Noch nie ist jemand von der Nutzlosbranche zur Zahlung gezwungen worden,
 der sich einfach tot stellt. Es wird gemahnt und gemahnt, aber dafür gibt es ja Abfalleimer  
Wer zahlt, tut dies "freiwillig"


----------



## Core2xD (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von opendownload.de ! Ich habe schon meine erste Mahnung bekommen! Ich mache mir ziemliche Sorgen um dies! Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich aus der Sache hinaus komme? Danke!


----------



## krennz (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi,

lies mal so 4 bis 5 Seiten vorher durch, da steht vieles was Du wissen musst.
 Ich würde  mich einfach "Tot" stelle nund garnichts tun.
 Ausser mich zurücklehnen und den lieben Got nen guten Mann sein lassen.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## rooster61 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Core2xD schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Opfer von opendownload.de ! Ich habe schon meine erste Mahnung bekommen! Ich mache mir ziemliche Sorgen um dies! Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich aus der Sache hinaus komme? Danke!


Müll gehört in die Tonne - die virtuelle in den SPAM, Altpapier in die blaue oder braune Tonne.
Ansonsten steht auf den ersten oder letzten 5 Seiten ALLES was man(n) / frau wissen muß.
Nicht schreibseln - ich bin seit 6 Monaten für die tot.
Wann´s aufhört - weiß keiner - mich haben die nach 6 Wochen "Ruhe" wieder per Mail attackiert.
DAS muß man aussitzen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Core2xD schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich aus der Sache hinaus komme?


Lies die Infos ( Blaue Links oben auf der Seite )


----------



## Coeur (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich werde jetzt einfach alle E-Mails von OD in den Mülleimer wandern lassen. Ich kann ja jemand sein, der einmal in Jahr in sein Email Fach guckt, wissen die Herren ja nicht.


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Die Abzieherei mit Einschüchterungsfallen ist ein Massengeschäft. Die Opendownload-Gebrüder werden sich nicht um die Befindlichkeiten der Zahlungsgenötigten kümmern.

Die Erfahrung lehrt: Niemand hatte bisher ein Problem mit der Belästigung durch schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben, der den Müll postwendend entsorgt hat.

Probleme können aus Brieffreundschaften entstehen, wenn man sich überflüssigerweise schwatzhaft äußert oder zu Vereinbarungen überrumpeln lässt.


----------



## krennz (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hier mal der Originallink zu openoffice

de: OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch)

Da wurde von den Betreibern ein Hinweis auf die Abofallensteller reingestellt.

Übrigens Version 3.1. ist online

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Jäger (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Neben den Banken
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html#post273913
> 
> ...


 
Google unternimmt doch etwas. 

Siehe
Jäger - AdWords-Hilfe


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.  Die Zubringerfallenlinks wechseln ständig und
es werden laufend neue  erzeugt.


----------



## krennz (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist richtig, aber was nutzt es deshalb den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken?

Sehen wir das mal sportlich und machen ein Wettrennen daraus, wer erwischt die meisten Badlinks? 

Je mehr von den Badlinks gekillt werden, desto schneller geht den Nutzlosen der Spass aus.

Habe mich darauf spezialisiert neue RA´s und Inkassos über ihre Kunden aufzuklären, mit bisher gutem  Erfolg. Ein RA aus Hanau mahnt nicht mehr, ein Inkasso aus dem Osten stellte seine Tätigkeit ein und ein Lastschrift-Dienstleister zieht nicht mehr ein. 

Jetzt könnte ja einer der Nutzlosen auf die Idee kommen mich wegen Geschäftschädigung zu verklagen, doch muss er damit rechnen, dass ich den Spiess umdrehe und ihn mit seinen eigenen Mitteln schlage. 

Zusagen von meiner Rechtschutz bis zum BGH habe ich.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Solange Google das ( lukrative ) Spiel mitspielt, ist das Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel ala   Don Quijote


----------



## krennz (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sieh mal den Link unten im Posting von Jäger

Jäger - Adwords - Hilfe

Google geht wohl doch gegen die Sites und die Badlinks vor, sie müssen nur wissen wen sie abschiessen sollen.  Da sehe ich eine Chance für die Leute, die besser Bescheid wissen als ich, wie man diese Badlinks findet und Google melden kann.

Was nutz es immer nur zu klagen, davon wird man nicht satt. Anpacken und aktiv werden, davon geht den Nutzlosen der Spass aus.

Sie isolieren und ihnen Inkassobüros, Rechtsanwälte, Banken usw. vergraulen bzw. aufklären, nur so kann man sie kriegen.

Ich meine, dass gerade in diesem Forum eine menge Wissen steckt um dies in die Wege zu leiten. Als Moderator, oder Helferlein, kann ich nicht nur Leute vor Schaden bewahren, sondern auch den Schädigern Schaden zufügen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Jäger (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Die Zubringerfallenlinks wechseln ständig und
> es werden laufend neue erzeugt.


 

Hallo webwatcher.
Der Kommentar ermutigt nicht unbedingt irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Bei alles was man gegen die Abzocker unternimmt ist es vielfach der gern zitierte Tropfen.

Nicht der Einzelne, sondern viele haben dazu beigetragen das einer Rechtsanwältin das Konto gekündigt werden. 

Nicht der Einzelne sonder viele haben dazu beigetragen das z.B. 99download immer wieder das Konto wechseln mußte.

Schöne Grüße,

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was glaubst du wohl warum wir dieses Forum betreiben?  Weil wir nichts besseres zu tun haben?


----------



## krennz (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was sollen wir uns hier gegenseitig um die Ohren hauen. Die gleiche Frage könnte ich nämlich auch stellen. 

Das was wir, und ich sage ausdrücklich wir, ehrentamlichen Helferlein für die Allgemeinheit tun ist schon eine ganze Menge und bewahrt viele vor Schaden. Aber ich frage mich immer wieder, wars das? Die Nutzlosen eröffnen eine Abofalle nach der anderen und die Verbraucherzentralen und die Wettbewerbszentrale scheitern an ladungsfähigen Adressen.

Warum nicht das Pferd mal anders aufzäumen?

Der Abzocker xxxx hat ein Konto bei xyz, anmailen, aufklären, xyz sperrt Konto, Abzocker muss neue Bank suchen und schon geht das Spiel von vorne los.

Abzocker beauftragt RA xxx mit dem Inkasso. Anmailen, aufklären, geht sogar bei der ZIS, Nachfolger der DIS (ok habe mit Anzeige bei der Glücksspielüberwachung gedroht, habe seitdem aus dem Thread nichts mehr gelesen) 

Naja, ist sich Polemik, dieses Pimmok, quatscht die ganze seit rum, aber hat er was gesagt?

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Zwar soll sich demnächst lt. Aussage der Staatssekretärin im Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz (die Ministerin ist wohl hauptsächlich mit Problemen der Landwirtschaft wie Milchquoten etc. beschäftigt) etwas ändern.

Die Anbieter werden gesetzlich verpflichtet, dass bei Anmeldung auf einer Seite ein überdeutlicher Kostenhinweis eingeblendet wird, den man mit Anklicken eines Buttons ausdrücklich bestätigen muss.

Aber wir wissen ja, wie es wieder kommt: 

a) Die Nutzlosanbieter werden Mittel und Wege finden, dies zu umgehen

b) Viele User klicken trotz Hinweis und schreien um Hilfe, wenn die Rechnung/Mahnung eintrudelt  :unzufrieden:


----------



## krennz (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das Einzige, was mich an den ganzen Gesetzesänderungen teilweise übereugt ist, dass der § 312 d für Zeitschriften- und Glücksspielabbos, sowie für Dienstleistungen im Rahmen des Fernabsatzes dahingehend gänert wird, dass eine Widerspruchsfrist generell gegeben ist.

Weist der Anbieter den Verbraucher nicht ausreichend in Textform auf sein Widerrufsrecht und die Folgen aus dem Widerruf hin, so verlängert sich die Widerrufsfrist bei Zeitschriften- und Glücksspielabbos auf 2 Wochen oder 1 Monat je nach Einzelfall. Die Frist beginnt aber erst dann zu laufen, wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht aufgeklärt wurde.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



krennz schrieb:


> Was sollen wir uns hier gegenseitig um die Ohren hauen. Die gleiche Frage könnte ich nämlich auch stellen.
> 
> Das was wir, und ich sage ausdrücklich wir, ehrentamlichen Helferlein für die Allgemeinheit tun ist schon eine ganze Menge und bewahrt viele vor Schaden. Aber ich frage mich immer wieder, wars das? Die Nutzlosen eröffnen eine Abofalle nach der anderen und die Verbraucherzentralen und die Wettbewerbszentrale scheitern an ladungsfähigen Adressen.
> 
> ...



Da gibts doch Möglichkeiten. Einfach nur ein eigenes Forum aufsetzen und die entsprechenden Aktivitäten darüber organisieren. Und mit der Deckung der Rechtsschutzversicherung bis BGH wird das dann schon prima laufen.
:scherzkeks:


----------



## luigi (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo leute!

ich bin neu hier in Forum,

bin  auch auf opendownload, reingefallen,  habe aber deren netten email noch nicht
erhalten, habe mich úbrigens unter falschen Namen, falcher adresse, und falcher e-mail adresse angemeldet, ich mach dass  immer so als Vorsichtsmassnahme, ich werden deren Mahnung woll nicht mal lesen können denn ich weiss nicht welche E-mail  ich angegeben habe.

Es ist aber wirklich eine Schande dass es so etwas gibt.


----------



## HaseHarry (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Leute,
ich denke mal die meisten von euch wissen warum ich hier poste und bestimmt wurde es schon 10 mal durchgekaut aber leider finde ich keine genaue antwort auf meinen Fall... Ich bin 16 Jahre und habe mich auf http://www.opendownload.de angemeldet. Wie denke ich ma jeder der hier ist habe ich natürlich die kosten nicht bemerkt. Im Vertrag steht aber das man 18 sein muss... Nun meine Frage auf die ich Leider keine Antwort finde  . Soll ich dennen Antworten ( erste Mahnung kamm ins Haus ) also soll ich ihnen Antworten und schreiben das ich nicht 18 bin? Oder sollte ich das Lieber lassen? Noch dazu habe ich mich mit Leicht abgefälschten Daten angemeldet ( spitzname aber richtiger nachname und eine hausnummer drunter ). Jedoch kamm die Mahnung bei mir an...
Was genau ist nun zu tun?
Denn ich hab mich ja mit Falschdaten angemeldet ( Alter Adresse name ) Bin aber schon 16 und deswegen schon teilweise Strafbar.

Was kann mir wann passieren? 
Ich habe schon selber versucht mich in das Thema einzulesen aber leider bekomme ich nirgends eine genaue Antwort.

In der Hoffnung mir kann hier jmd Helfen

HaseHarry​


----------



## bernhard (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Es könnte passieren, dass Du vom Blitz getroffen wirst.

Oder in China kippt ein Sack Reis um. Mehr nicht.


----------



## HaseHarry (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ah ok also ignorieren?


----------



## rooster61 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Anscheinend hast du weder die ersten noch die letzten 5 Seiten - noch die Links oben auf der Seite gelesen.
Die Videos vom Katzenjens haste auch gesehen, und deine Eltern wissen auch Bescheid?
Die müssen nämlich für dich reagieren -oder wie´s empfohlen wird-

still ruht der See.


----------



## HaseHarry (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Meine Eltern wissen bescheid und ich hab Katzenjens Videos gesehen wo er drinen rät das ganze zu ignorieren...
Ich hab in dem Thread vor dem hier mich durchgelesen und vor ein paar wochen auch ein paar von denn links


----------



## rooster61 (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



HaseHarry schrieb:


> Meine Eltern wissen bescheid und ich hab Katzenjens Videos gesehen wo er drinen rät das ganze zu ignorieren...
> Ich hab in dem Thread vor dem hier mich durchgelesen und vor ein paar wochen auch ein paar von denn links



Dann solltest du auch gelesen haben, dass Brieffreundschaften mit Maiil-Robotern vergeudete Zeit sind.

Genieß den Sommer - wenn er mal kommt.


----------



## Zyrius (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wie hast du die Mahnung erhalten?, per Mail oder per Post?. Falls per Mail, kannst du es vergessen. Falls per Post dann ist nur ein Häkchen nötig "WIDERSPRUCH", das genügt. Denn dann müssen die "Banditen" in "Vorlage" gehen und vor Gericht ziehen. Sowie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe wird dies vermutlich nicht geschehen und du kannst erstmal entspannt bleiben. Zudem bist du auch noch minderjährig, da haben die " edit " sehr schlechte Karten. Auch für dich der Hinweis auf die Foreneinträge dort gibt es schon viele helfende Artikel zu dem Thema. Also mal lesen.:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Bitte nicht durcheinanderbringen:

Mahnung = Zahlungserinnerung, kommt vom Betreiber des Angebots oder von einem Inkassobüro/Anwalt.
*Hat nichts mit Gericht zu tun.*

Der echte Mahn*bescheid* kommt von einem Amtsgericht im gelben Umschlag, mit Postzustellungsurkunde.
Nur wenn er vom Gericht kommt, ist es ein echter Mahnbescheid. Manche Inkassofirmen oder Anwalte nennen ihre Mahnungen gern "Mahnbescheid", aber das hat dann mit Gericht nichts zu tun, wenn der Brief nicht wirklich vom Gericht kam.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
So sieht der echte Mahnbescheid aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Das sollte man dazu wissen:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## sekwaf (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo leute ...
ich hab mich grad eben bei denen angemeldet ...
hab aber komplett falsche daten angegeben ...
also auch die email adresse ist falsch ... 
kamen bis jetzt auch mahnungen per post ?

gruß 
sekwaf


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn alle Angaben falsch sind: wie denn?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



sekwaf schrieb:


> kamen bis jetzt auch mahnungen per post ?


Bei denen die so unvorsichtig waren/sind auf unbekannten Seiten echte persönliche Daten
 einzugeben.  Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Entsorgung.
Virtueller Emaildrohmüll durch Spamfilter und in Papierform in die Wertstofftonne


----------



## sekwaf (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ip adresse ...

hab schonmal n brief gekriegt vom [ edit]  ... vllt kennst die


----------



## webwatcher (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



sekwaf schrieb:


> ip adresse ...



zum 871. mal: Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## sekwaf (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> zum 871. mal: Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


wirklich schon 871 mal ? 

danke für die nette und schnelle hilfe 

dann kann ich ja drauf ****** weil dann eh keine post kommt 
schönen abend noch 


gruß sekwaf


----------



## Freakymaus (15 Juni 2009)

*open donwload*

Ich brauche Hilfe
Es kam heute ein Brief von der Seite open download,nachdem ich da mich gegistriert hatte habe ich nicht mal gesehen das es kosten hat,erst als ich mich beinahe zum 2 mal angemeldet hatte..so zum brief zurück(habe email nciht wiederrufen)sie haben jetzt einne rechsanwalt das schreiben lassen,was soll ich tun,kann ich noch wieder rufen oder was kann ich machen,weil ich möchte nix zahlen


----------



## Zyrius (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: open donwload*

Schau im Forum da gibt es jedemenge Hilfestellung.


----------



## Feenix (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

sind schon lustige kerlchen....

aber es ist bewiesen, jeder kann drauf reinfallen...

auch ICH - die, die immer am lautesten gebrüllt hat...

jedes amtsgericht hat eine kostenfreie beratungsstelle, da kann man anrufen und die sind sehr hilfsbereit ... auch die sagen hier .... NICHTS zahlen - wiederrufen am besten per email und per einschreiben und danach alles weitere ignorieren...

ich habe hier allerdings ein sehr tuffiges phänomen ... - würde die vermutung mit den "2-seiten" von jemandem ne menge posts vorher verhärten...

vom laptop (von da hab ich mich versehentlich registriert) - komme ich auf die startseite und könnte mich (wenn ich das wollte, was ich aber nicht will) einloggen... - vom desktop-pc (geht über die gleiche ip online - über den selben router - alles wie beim lappi) komme ich nicht auf die seite ... er fängt an zu laden und bricht dann ab.

leider kann ich nachvollziehen, wie ich bei denen gelandet bin.... - ich habe auf der seite von "Chip" (jaaa - der computerzeitung) auf einen link geklickt um open-office zu laden (iss ja umsonst) - das war das einzige, was ich an dem tag tun wollte - hab dann aber nix geladen (gott sei dank) - weil mir 135 mb zu viel waren... - ne mail an den chip support hab ich geschickt, dass die mal ihre verlinkungen überprüfen .... - ich dachte, ich wär noch auf der chip-seite, bis die rechnung von den hiwis kam *lach*

wie bei allen erst panik, dann telefoniert, wiederruf geschrieben, abgeschickt, das forum hier und die links gefunden, tiefenentspannt....

wenn die meinen sie wären stur und ekelig, dann kennen die mich noch nicht ;D


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Deine guten Vorsätze ehren Dich.

Nur mal ne Frage:  Habe mir gerade mal bei Chip OO3.1.o in 1,56 Min runtergeladen. Völlig kostenfrei und ohne jegliche Anmeldung. Habe auf der Website Googleanzeigen gesehen die mit OpenOffice 3.1 warben, z.b. von jetzt-laden, software-loading und rLoads, wen davon hattest Du angeklickt?

Wenn ich bei Chip was laden will, klicke ich auf das Produkt und dann solange auf den blauen Button "Download" oder "Hier gehts zum download" bis sich mein Downloadfenster öffnet und der Browser den Download startet. Ich brauche hier keinerlei persönliche Daten anzugeben.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Feenix (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@klaus ... wenn ich das wüsste, dann wär alles gut...

ich hab echt keine ahnung über welchen link ich da auf die seite von od geraten bin - aber die chip-seite war die einzige, auf der ich an dem tag war (habs laptop ansonsten mit cd-ware eingerichtet und musste nicht ins netz - nur für ne office-software) - ich kann also nur über die chipseite auf deren seite gelangt sein. ich habe meine daten nur an einer stelle angegeben - und das sah optisch der chip-aufmachung so ähnlich, dass ich nicht so genau hingeschaut habe, wie sonst... ... mist - wär mein gatte da gewesen - der hätt gleich gebremst ... der kennt sich mit downloadgeschichten besser aus - und ist oft auf der chipseite (deshalb hab ich mir wohl auch NOCH weniger gedanken gemacht) ... 

hach ... nü steck ich drin - nü gugg ich die nich mehr an .... (also die heinis von od)

naja - niemand ist sicher - das wäre mal auf jeden fall bewiesen...

heute kam eine mahnung per email - die erste - mal schaun wie es weitergeht ... im ignorieren bin ich weltmeister *lach* :sun:


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es nicht zu ernst wird.
 Wenn Du Beistand brauchst, Du weisst wo Du ihn kriegst.
 Mein Antispam Proggy würde ich mit deren Mailaddy füttern, ggf. frag Deinen Mann wies geht:sun:.

Grüsse
 Klaus


----------



## Feenix (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

na - ich will ja wissen, wenn die mir was schicken - auch ich brauch was zu lachen ... und gegen spam ist der spamfilter von googlemail ganz gut - bzw. ich hab auch postini ;D

wenn ich hier richtig sehe - geben die kamaraden od i-wann auf ... da werd ich drauf baun -


----------



## Mellie (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hey,

für alle, die darauf reingefallen sind, bei der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es zwei Musterbriefe, die man den Kerlen schicken kann, wenn man antworten will - sollte wirksam genug sein, um die Kerle ruhigzustellen :sun:

Hier der Link: Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Musterschreiben zur Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen

LG Mellie


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

So wirksam, wie eine tote schwarze Katze bei Vollmond auf dem Friedhof zu verbuddeln.

Bis heute hat es bei Millionen Betroffenen keinem geschadet, dem Müll kommentarlos dahin zu schaffen, wo er hingehört.


----------



## bernhard (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



> Auf opendownload.de sowie hijack-this.de wurde bis vor kurzem auch die kostenlose Trend Micro-Software HijackThis widerrechtlich im Rahmen eines kostenpflichtigen Abonnements angeboten. Mittlerweile hat Trend Micro eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Firma Content Services Ltd. erwirkt und versucht in einem weiteren Schritt, hijack-this.de ganz vom Netz nehmen zu lassen. Mit diesen Maßnahmen möchte Trend Micro sicher stellen, dass die Software HijackThis den Kunden auch weiterhin ausschließlich kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


Pressemitteilung: Trend Micro warnt vor Internet-Abzocke und geht gegen einschlägig bekannte Firma vor


----------



## Mellie (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich wollte nur helfen :unzufrieden:
Das was diese Kerle nutzen ist die Angst der Betroffenen. Je mehr man signalisiert, daß man Angst hat, desto eher wird man mit Schreiben bombadiert. Je eher man signalisiert, daß mein keine Angst hat und sich nicht einschüchtern lässt, desto eher geben sie auf, weil sie merken, daß nichts zu holen ist. Und genau deshalb hab ich den Link gepostet  
Das hilft zwar nicht, die Firmen auszuhebeln, aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen Betroffenen....


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung: Trend Micro warnt vor Internet-Abzocke und geht gegen einschlägig bekannte Firma vor


Hoffentlich stellen die den anderen Anbietern kostenloser Software eine Musterlösung für das Schreiben an das Gericht zur Verfügung sowie die Kontaktadresse der Anwälte, die wissen, wie man das macht.

Klasse.


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@ Mellie

Die Musterbriefe können denen helfen, die sonst nicht schlafen können.
Ich vertrat auch mal die Meinung nur ein Musterbrief bringt Frieden. Irrtum, die machen unbeirrt weiter
Selbst Verbraucherzentralen, die ja die Musterbriefe initiiert haben, sind heute der Meinung: "Besser aussitzen und nichts tun" 
 Man kann immer noch dazulernen, dafür sind wir Menschen.

Grüsse
 Klaus

@ Bernhard, Devill, klasse, was da abgeht. Hoffentlich machen die anderen Anbieter von Freeware mit.


----------



## rooster61 (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Mellie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für alle, die darauf reingefallen sind, bei der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es zwei Musterbriefe, die man den Kerlen schicken kann, wenn man antworten will - sollte wirksam genug sein, um die Kerle ruhigzustellen :sun:
> 
> ...



Meine Brieffreunde suche ich mir aus - und das sind bestimmte keine Postfachadressen oder Mail-Roboter.


----------



## Feenix (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich hoffe auch, dass andere freeware-anbieter mitziehen und denen eins draufgeben....

ich hatte da auf der hotline angerufen, weil ich ne mailaddi wollte (der mann vom amtsgericht hatte ja gesagt per post [einschreiben m. rückschein] UND per email) ... - mailaddi gibbet nich nur das komische service-dingsbums - und da wollt ich nich rein - nachher hätten die mir das auch noch falsch ausgelegt ... aber zurück zum thema...

ich hatte die frau gefragt, warum ich bei denen bezahlen wollen solle um ne freeware zu laden, die ich ja vom anbieter selbst kostenlos bekomme - wäre doch wiedersinnig ... ausserdem dürfe man freeware nicht verkaufen.
kam keine antwort...

als ich ihr dann auch sagte, dass vom desktop deren hp (also die von od) und die vom service-center nicht geladen würde, riet sie mir bei google in die suchzeile "www.opendownload.de" einzugeben ... - ich tats und schwubbs hatte ich hier dieses forum und ungefähr ... wenn nicht noch mehr ... weitere ...
ich habe ihr ein paar sachen vorgelesen und hab so als letztes nur gesagt, dass ich lieber hartzIV beziehen würde, als für so nen verein zu arbeiten, der die leute abzieht und sich nicht mal ne emailadresse leisten kann *lach* ..
ich hab gehört, wie dem mädel die farbe entwichen ist ...


----------



## krennz (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@freenix,

selten so gelacht, find ich klasse, wie Du da vorgehst. Die Idee werde ich mir merken.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Feenix (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

tja - klaus, meine mama hat immer gesagt, ich wär wie ein radieschen ... klein und scharf *lach* ...

aber mein job machts mir auch einfach, anderen gegenüber so aufzutreten - wenn ich ne absicherung im rücken habe, dann red ich so gestalten in grund und boden, wenn ich die chance habe...

ich nehms jetzt mit humor - anders gehts ja nicht...

sollen se kommen, wenn se meinen sie wären hart - ich bin härter - ist ne ganz einfache sache...


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Mellie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für alle, die darauf reingefallen sind, bei der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es zwei Musterbriefe, die man den Kerlen schicken kann, wenn man antworten will - sollte wirksam genug sein, um die Kerle ruhigzustellen :sun:


Wozu den Ratschlägen von Verbraucherzentralen folgen, die anscheinend noch immer nicht
 mitbekommen haben um was für eine  Branche es sich handelt: *Die Nutzlosbranche*.
Ruhiggestellt werden sie garantiert nicht, sie kläffen in aller Regel weiter
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


*Wer sich unbedingt gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )*


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## IceDog (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Leute
ich habe heute eine email bekommen von dieser seite opendownload.de  das ich mich regestriert habe und ich soll es jetzt aktivieren.aber ich habe mich da nicht angemeldet und der name stimmt auch nicht in der email überein.

Was soll ich jetzt tun??

MFG sven


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Lies mein Posting genau vor deiner Nase


----------



## sabrina1409 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo brauche dringend eure hilfe, hane mich auch versehentlich bei openload angemeldet und denen eine e- mail direkt geschickt, in der ich mit sofortiger wirkung kündgen möchte und die echnung fristgerecht zahle... was soll ich tun???? hilfe und meine angaben bei der registrierung stimmen auch nicht


----------



## krennz (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi Sabrina, und wo ist Dein Problem?:roll:

Du sagst, Deine Daten wären nicht echt, ja und? Frag Dich mal selber was da noch kommen kann? OK.OK, die haben meine Mailaddy, ja und, nach der ersten Mail kennt die mein Spammy und jagt deren Mails ins elektronische Nirwana.


----------



## sabrina1409 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hey danke habe mir auch schon den you-tube link angeschat und werd meinen spamfilter aktivieren... meine güte was hat das jetzt meinen blutdruck aufgepushed, trotzdem verunsichert einen sowas ganz schön


----------



## Feenix (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

update: auch ich habe heute die zweite mahnung mit einer zusätzlichen gebühr von 3 euro bekommen...

auch bei mir *totlach* ... steht der hinweis auf die neue bankverbindung drinne...
die sind zu doof, ihre textbausteine und vordrucke mal aktuell zu halten ... wie soll man vor so nem verein angst bekommen *grööööhl*

jahaaa... mich beruhigt das forum hier ungemein ... aber ich stelle fest - es sind vieeeeeel mehr leute, die da drauf "reinfallen" als angenommen....

akte09 war letztens wieder bei nem heini (firma tcr media oder so) ... vllt. sollte man die der content auch mal auf den hals jagen ... *kicher*


----------



## kaktus84 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Vorhin kam die Mail mit der Rechnung von denen. hmm... und ich dacht ja schon ich bin bloede, weil ich an dem Abend wo ich das "Anmeldeformular" ausgefuellt habe da nix stand von kosten und so. 
Und auch keineswegs etwas von einer Verzichtserklaeung bzgl. der AGB`s. 
(wieso ich da ueberhaupt sowas ausgefuellt habe, ist mir absolut ein Raetsel, eigentlich weiss ich ja, das ich den Adobe Player kostenlos bekomme :wall: )

puh... also ich muss ja sagen, das ich mich nun etwas entsapnnt habe, nachdem ich die ganzen Forenbeitraege gelesen habe! Großes Dankeschoen!

Aber Tiefenentspannung ist dann irgendwie doch was anderes. 

Auf der Seite von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale gibt es eine Liste mit den derzeit aktivsten Betreibern solcher Seiten. ( http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenÜbersicht.htm ) 

Bei einigen steht, das man sich bei der Bank ueber den jeweiligen Kunden beschweren soll. Nun sind die Bankdaten in der letzten Mail andere als die auf der Seite der VsZ, sollte ich trozdem mit der Bank in Kontakt treten und mich ueber diesen "Kunden" beschweren?


----------



## Feenix (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ääh.... das versteh ich nich... warum bei deren bank über die beschweren?
was nützt das?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> ääh.... das versteh ich nich... warum bei deren bank über die beschweren?
> was nützt das?


Weil den Nutzlosbetreibern damit die Möglichkeit genommen wird das unrechtmäßig 
geforderte Geld einzusacken 

capito?

( Gerichte haben übrigens bereits bestätigt, dass Banken  nicht verpflichtet sind für 
Nutzlosbetreiber oder deren Anwälte Konten zu führen )


----------



## Feenix (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

naja - einsacken können die ja nur von denen, die doof genug sind zu bezahlen.... (so einen kenn ich auch - der hat mir geraten zu zahlen *mitfingerankopftipp* ... bin ich doof?)

egal welche bank, sie ist nicht verpflichtet, für irgendwen ein konto anzulegen... jede bank kann jedem den antrag ablehnen.... - das mal zum einen ...
zum anderen - du machst dir jetzt die arbeit, dich anderen bank zu wenden - sie aufzuklären, was das fürn truppen ist... die bekommens konto gekündigt und gehen zur nächsten... - haste nix gewonnen, weil nen konto bekommen die immer und wenn se zu ner ausländischen bank gehen - das ist denen völlig gleich...

fazit: du hast dir hinterher arbeit gemacht und die arbeit war für die katz ...

würd ich mir sparen ;D - kostet nur zeit und nerven - bewirken wirds aber nix - denke ich


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> fazit: du hast dir hinterher arbeit gemacht und die arbeit war für die katz ...
> 
> würd ich mir sparen ;D - kostet nur zeit und nerven - bewirken wirds aber nix - denke ich


Warum liest und postet du eigentlich hier, wenn dir alles egal ist? 

Mit der Einstellung gäbe es dieses Forum nicht. Denk mal darüber nach  bevor du  solchen Blödsinn postest


----------



## Feenix (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

IHR seid diejenigen, die immer sagen, man soll sich nicht zu viel arbeit machen...

ich denk halt, gegen windmühlen kämpfen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll ...

und dass mir alles egal ist, hab ich mit keinem wort gesagt.
ich wäge nur kosten und nutzen in relation zur wirkung gegeneinander ab.

denkst du tatsächlich, das ärgert die, wenn man dafür sorgt, dass die bank denen das konto kündigt? das interessiert die nicht im geringsten. warscheinlich haben die sogar noch ungenutzte konten, die aus der versenkung geholt werden.

und der satz über den mahnungen, dass sich das konto seit der rechnung geändert hat, steht warscheinlich darüber, weil leute denen das konto schon haben kündigen lassen (oder mehrere) ... die haben also gegen so was schon vorgesorgt...

webwatcher - die sind nicht blöd diese nutzlosfriemel - sonst wären die nicht so dicke im geschäft ;D

die einzige möglichkeit wäre, denen etwas strafbares nachzuweisen - etwas WIRKLICH strafbares - etwas, womit die gerichte denen das handwerk legen könnten... - aber, wie akte09 anfang der woche wieder bewiesen hat am thema tcr media (oder so ähnlich) - diese kamaraden bekommen sich überall so schick rausgeredet, dass selbst die staatsanwälte weitestgehend machtlos sind - auch wenns z.k. ist - aber so ist es nun mal.

wir können natürlich immer mal klein bisschen ärgern - durch sachen wie bank - oder mal bei diversen fernsehsendern melden und denen das tv aufn hals hetzen etc. pp. - aber wirklich weh - tut denen das nicht...


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich immer mal klein bisschen ärgern - durch sachen wie bank - oder mal bei diversen fernsehsendern melden und denen das tv aufn hals hetzen etc. pp. - aber wirklich weh - tut denen das nicht...


Tu uns einen Gefallen und verschon uns mit diesem "man kann nichts ändern" .
Das Nichtstun bezieht einzig und allein auf die Forderungen der Nutzlosen. Was du sonst 
daraus interpretiert ist völlig daneben.  Es heißt nicht, dass man die Hände in den Schoß legen soll.
 Deine  Posting stoßen sicher  bei der Nutzlosbranche auf große Zustimmung 
Bist du sicher,  nicht dazu zu gehören?


----------



## krennz (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi Feenix,

Stell Dir mal folgendes vor:  OD hat konto bei Bank xx3 und fordert Kunde auf darauf zu zahlen, Kunde sagt xx3, was OD ist, xx3 kündigt Konto. OD geht zu xy4 Bank eröffnet Konto, nennt das dem nächsten Kunden. Der geht wieder hin und sagt xy4 Bank, wer ODE ist. Wieder wird das Konto gekündigt usw, usw. Das geht heute alles innerhalb weniger Tage, zwingt aber OD immer schneller seine Konten zu wechseln. Je öfter und schneller das geht, desto schwerer wird es OD überhaupt an Kohle zu kommen. Denn Überweisungen auf geschlossene Konten gehen in der Regel, besonders wegen der Geringfügigkeit der Überweisungsbeträge, sofort an den Absender zurück. Im Sparkassenverbund ist das so und von anderen Banken weiss ich das auch.

Bei einigen Kunden dürfte das dann einen Hallowacheffekt haben und sie zahlen nun auch nicht mehr.

Irgendwann mal könnte dann auch die BAFin wegen Geldwäscheprüfung aufmerksam werden und dann könnte so einiges passieren.


----------



## kaktus84 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ja, genau das war / ist ja mein Gedanke. Das sich nichts von heute auf morgen aendern wird, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. aber bloed rumzustehen, die Arme zu verschraenken und mit dem Fuß zu tippeln bringt letztlich ueberhauptnichts. 
Und wir mein vorredner schon sagte gibt es mitlerweile bestimmte Banken die sich untereinander vernetzt haben und bestimmt solche "Listen" (what ever) fuehren. In ihrem eigenen Interesse. 

hmm... und wenig tun halte ich immernoch fuer besser als nichts zutun!


----------



## sabrina1409 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hey, zusammen. habe heute meine antwort von denen bekommen bzgl. ich habe mich da registriert udn muss zahlen sonst kommen mah nngen, oder ich höre vm rechtsanwalt... habe die als spam markiert, kann mir da jmd. nen stick darauß drehen?
gruß sabrina


----------



## Gretta (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

na sowas...ich auch...aber das dumme war, das ich unüberlegt sofort gekündigt habe..
ein Tag später die Antwort: ja geht klar zum Juni 2011...
hab jetzt Bauchweh...bin ich jetzt einen großen Fehler gemacht ??


----------



## sabrina1409 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

auf meine sofortige kündigung sind die nicht drauf eingegangen, nur das ich zahlen soll sonst folgen mahnungen und der rechtsanwalt wird sich der sache annehmen.... trotzdem mache ich mir noch etwas gedanken ob ich irgedwie belangt werden könnte


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



sabrina1409 schrieb:


> .... trotzdem mache ich mir noch etwas gedanken ob ich irgedwie belangt werden könnte



Ja. Und zwar vom bösen, schwarzen Butzemann. :scherzkeks:
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## sabrina1409 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kann mir jmd. mal erklären wieso weshalb warum die bankdaten nicht übereinstimmen bei dieser firma???? bin nun wirklich ein laie,- sorry


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ach, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken drum machen.
Bei solchen halbseidenen Unternehmen wechseln die Bankverbindungen in dem Tempo, wie andere ihre Unterhosen. Auf Beschwerden hin trennen sich die Banken oft sehr schnell von solchen "Unternehmen", und dann müssen immer ganz schnell andere Banken gesucht werden.


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Und jemehr und jeschneller sich beschwert wird, destoschneller sind sie wieder Kontenlos:-p (siehe Seite 101 Beitrag 1006) LG Klaus


----------



## carlos2308 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hey...
habe mich auch bei opendownload registriert. berits letzte woche, die rechnung kam heute. ich habe die ksoten auhc übersehen.
habe hier einiges durchgelsen und auch die links dazu größtenteils angeschaut! Bin eigentlich jetzt so weit, das ich nicht bezahlen will...

allerdings habe ich auch schon was downgeloadet... 
habe der rechnung zwar heute mittag direkt widersprochen, (auch wenn man es nicht unbedingt machen soll) aber wie siehts aus, wenn ich
da schon was gezogen hab???

danke im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



carlos2308 schrieb:


> ) aber wie siehts aus, wenn ich
> da schon was gezogen hab???



Wußtest du du zu dem Zeitpunkt, dass es kostenpflichtig ist?  Wenn nicht, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## carlos2308 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

nee, wuste ich nich! gezogen hab ich anfang der woche! also ohne wissen über anfallende kosten!
wunderbar, dann halte ich einfach mal die füße still!!!
danke für die hilfe und danke für dieses forum!

:respekt::smile:


----------



## Zyrius (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



carlos2308 schrieb:


> nee, wuste ich nich! gezogen hab ich anfang der woche! also ohne wissen über anfallende kosten!
> wunderbar, dann halte ich einfach mal die füße still!!!
> danke für die hilfe und danke für dieses forum!
> 
> :respekt::smile:


Die "Kollegen" werden sich aber mit Sicherheit nochmal melden, also wirklich Füße still halten.:wall:


----------



## carlos2308 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

kein thema... das krig ich hin!

kann mich tot stellen:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



carlos2308 schrieb:


> kann mich tot stellen:-D



Das sollte eine leichte Übung sein, abends auf dem Balkon, mit ein paar Caipirinha. 

Danach träumt man dann was schönes - und zwar vom Bi-Ba-Buhhh-Inkassobutzemann. Der leider "sein" Geld nicht kriegen wird. :-D


----------



## sabrina1409 (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich habe mir die seite von openload nochmal angeschaut, die haben die koste da sichtbar stehen.... jetzt schaut doch die sachlage anders aus, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



sabrina1409 schrieb:


> ich habe mir die seite von openload nochmal angeschaut, die haben die koste da sichtbar stehen...


 Roßtäuschertricks dieser Art sind ein Steckenpferd  der Nutzlosbranche  > 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke:  "Webseiten sind *nicht* in Granit gemeißelt"



sabrina1409 schrieb:


> .... jetzt schaut doch die sachlage anders aus, oder?


nicht die Bohne


----------



## kuma (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also ich bin ja echt erstaunt, dass in diesem Forum noch immer geschrieben wird 
Mich hat es im Februar erwischt, (falscher Name etc.) nach der ersten Mahnung kam dann bis jetzt nichts mehr :scherzkeks: 
Kaum zu glauben, dass OD noch immer aktiv ist, die Jungs habens ja mittlerweile richtig schwer und wer seine Rechnungen nicht sofort bezahlt bekommt ja meist das geld wieder rücküberwiesen, weil das Konto nicht mehr existiert - sagt mal rechnet sich das für OD überhaupt noch, wenn selbst die, die bezahlen "wollen" auch nicht mehr zahlen können


----------



## digga09 (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, 
vorweg mal herzlichen Dank an alle, die hier zur Klärung der Sachlage beitragen/beigetragen haben. Bin den angegebenen links gefolgt und fühle mich bestens beraten. Hoffe, Ihr erntet irgendwie mehr als nur Applaus und Dankesworte...

Nun ist allerdings doch noch eine Frage offen geblieben (zugegeben, habe mir nicht die über 100 Seiten der verschiedenen threads durchgelesen).
Habe verstanden, weshalb weitestgehend davon abgeraten wird, auf Post von den Seiten-Betreibern zu reagieren. Es wird als Zeichen der Angst ausgelegt und der Druck in der Regel dadurch noch erhöht. Soweit, so gut.
Ich muss jedoch gestehen, dass es mich wahnsinnig in den Fingern juckt, zurückzuschreiben. Nicht in der Hoffnung, etwas Konkretes zu erreichen, auch nicht, um mich in größerer Sicherheit zu wiegen. Nein, es ist der Drang, auf derartige Unverschämtheiten reagieren zu wollen. Frei Schnauze sozusagen, trivial, geringschätzig, vielleicht auch provozierend.
Die Frage ist, was derartiges Verhalten nach sich ziehen könnte (außer weiterem Mahn- und Droh-Spam)? Wäre es juristisch in irgendeiner Weise relevant und/oder könnte es den Forderungen seitens der Betreiber Nachdruck verleihen?

Gruß und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wembley (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

@digga09

Denen zurückzuschreiben ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie wenn du versuchen würdest, mit einem Hydranten Tango zu tanzen. Die interessiert dein Text schlicht und einfach nicht und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sie es überhaupt lesen. Dass sie von nicht wenigen Leuten gehasst werden, wissen sie eh selber und es ist ihnen vollkommen egal.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



digga09 schrieb:


> Ich muss jedoch gestehen, dass es mich wahnsinnig in den Fingern juckt,
> zurückzuschreiben.


Sich mit Mailrobotern zu unterhalten ist, wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, so ziemlich das
 sinnloseste, womit man seine  Zeit verplempern kann. 
Ein  Beispiel von jemandem, der das mal ausgetestet hat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## inna (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo 

auch ich bin in die Falle von opendownload gelaufen.
Habe mir da einen DivX player heruntergeladen.
Nun habe ich eine Rechnung erhalten die ich bis zum 24.06.09 zu begleichen habe. Habe bereits einen Widerspruch eingelegt gehabt und eine Antwort von opendownload erhalten.
Ich soll trotzdem bezahlen, da ich ihre Dienste bereits in Anspruch genommen habe.

Kann ich da noch etwas machen???????
Wie soll ich mich am besten verhalten


----------



## bernd23 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo

ich bin auf auf opendownload reingefallen. ich hab völlig übersehen das es kostenpflichtig ist und gedacht man muss sich nur zum runterladen da regestrieren.

ich bin allerdings noch keine 18 das bedeutet soweit ich es verstanden habe das der vertrag nichtig ist. bitte da nur um eine kurze bestätigung das ich das richtig verstanden habe.


mfg


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



inna schrieb:


> Ich soll trotzdem bezahlen, da ich ihre Dienste bereits in Anspruch genommen habe.
> 
> Kann ich da noch etwas machen???????
> Wie soll ich mich am besten verhalten


Lies dir die Links (blaue Schrift) ganz oben auf der Seite durch. Dann wird deine Panik verfliegen.
Nur weil die irgendwas behaupten, muss dies noch lange nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Dieser Thread hat schon mehr als 100 Seiten (einen Vorgängerthread mit sogar noch mehr Seiten gibt es auch schon. Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html) und da kannst du dir vorstellen, wieviele User da schon gepostet haben. Klar waren sie anfangs verunsichert, aber nachdem sie die Infos oben gelesen haben, waren sie beruhigt.

Kurzum: Wer als Anbieter die Preise nicht deutlich darstellt, ist verantwortlich dafür, dass die Leute einem Irrtum unterliegen und braucht dann nachher nicht herumzujammern. So ungefähr sieht es auch der Gesetzgeber.


			
				bernd23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin allerdings noch keine 18 das bedeutet soweit ich es verstanden habe das der vertrag nichtig ist. bitte da nur um eine kurze bestätigung das ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Die rein rechtliche Lage sieht bei Minderjährigen so aus:
Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung (Abonnements, Zeitverträge über mehrere Monate oder Jahre) wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Ich rate dir: Sage es deinen Eltern, zeige ihnen diese Seite, lest die Links ganz oben (blaue Schrift) durch und entscheidet selbst, was ihr tun wollt.
Wie dem auch sei: Es sieht gut für dich aus. Ganz egal, ob minderjährig oder nicht.


----------



## inna (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hi habe mich nun durch das Forum gelesen und auch die nötigen Links dazu.

Bin mir aber immernoch nicht sicher ob es nun einen Unterschied macht, da ich ja bereits die Dienste von Opendownload in Anspruch genommen habe und etwas heruntergeladen habe:wall:

Heißt es nun für mich trotzdem nicht bezahlen????????


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



inna schrieb:


> Hi habe mich nun durch das Forum gelesen und auch die nötigen Links dazu.
> 
> Bin mir aber immernoch nicht sicher ob es nun einen Unterschied macht, da ich ja bereits die Dienste von Opendownload in Anspruch genommen habe und etwas heruntergeladen habe:wall:
> 
> Heißt es nun für mich trotzdem nicht bezahlen????????


Wenn du diesen Thread gelesen hast (es genügen eigentlich die letzten Seiten), dann wirst du sehen, dass die meisten User, die hier landen, sich angemeldet *und* etwas heruntergeladen haben. Ähnlich war das früher bei IQ-Tests und Lebenserwartungstests, da hätte man auch nach der Diktion der Anbieter "die Leistungen in Anspruch genommen". Da aber die Anbieter die Preise nun wirklich nicht deutlich darstellen, haben sie dadurch schlechte Karten. Indirekt wird das auch durch die Anbieter bestätigt, denn wären sie im Recht, würden sie vor Gericht gehen. Nur die Gerichte scheuen sie, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Warum wohl?


----------



## sabrina1409 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

hallo zusammen, also ich muss mich nun auch mal digga09 anschließend diese seite ist echt spitze und hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!
Macht weiter so Gruss sabrina


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Hallo ihr lieben, bin neu hier und wollte hallo sagen und bin natürlich mit einem großen Problem hier und hoffe ich bekomme von euch geholfen.

Habe Gestern Abend im Internet gestöbert und wollte mir den Adobe Reader laden (Kostenfrei und legal natürlich).

Kam dann auf Opendwonload und es sah alles so korrekt aus. Meldete mich dort an, aber unter faslchem Namen und Adresse. Entweder habe ich rechts die Kostenfalle nicht gesehen oder sie war bei der Anmeldung nicht da. Jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht erinnern, sie bemerkt zu haben.

Nun habe ich den Salat....bekam ne E-mail, dass ich 96 € zahlen soll. Ich war natürlich erstmal geschockt. Sie haben mir schon in der ersten Mail gedroht, wegen IP Adresse, dass sie herrausfinden wer ich bin, wenn ich nicht zahle usw.

Hab echt ein bammel. Klar habe ich alles gelesen von euch, aber manche sagen, dass sie trozdem post von Anwälten bekamen.

Habe echt angst vor Gericht zu kommen.

Was soll ich machen? Hab kein Rechtschutz und bin nicht so der Großverdiener der sich ein Anwalt leisten kann.

Wie soll ich genau vorgehen?

Wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

Danke euch!


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bulli483 schrieb:


> Klar habe ich alles gelesen von euch, aber manche sagen, dass sie trozdem post von Anwälten bekamen.


Und? Vor DIESEN Anwälten hat aber, nachdem die User die Artikel gelesen haben, kaum einer Angst. Warum auch? Die schreiben Drohbriefe und nicht mehr. Vor Gericht gehen die eben NICHT. Oder in ganz, ganz seltenen Fällen, wo die Anbieter dann Watschen kassieren. Jedenfalls denke ich, dass es ungefähr gleich wahrscheinlich ist, von einem Blitz getroffen zu werden.

Bei diesem Anbieter ist uns aber sowas noch nicht bekannt (das vor Gericht gehen). Lies dir die Links ruhig nochmal durch und du wirst sehen, dass es durchaus oft vorkommt, dass Anwälte bei diesem Spiel mitmachen. Aber entscheiden tun Richter, sofern sowas vor Gericht kommt und dort haben Anbieter eben schlechte Karten.

Also kein Grund sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Also soll ich nichts tun? Nicht reagieren und un ignorieren?

Wie sollen die mir Briefe schicken, wenn ich falschen daten angab?


----------



## bernhard (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Das ist doch deren Problem, oder?


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ja schon 

Kann mir jemand Kilpp und klar sagen was ich tun soll? Am besten jemand der das gleiche problem hatte.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bulli483 schrieb:


> habe echt angst vor Gericht zu kommen.


Na und. Anwälte sind mehr oder weniger normale Menschen ohne  jede Sonderrechte, die für Geld böse Brief schreiben. Na und? 


Bulli483 schrieb:


> Habe echt angst vor Gericht zu kommen.


Warum? hast du was ausgefressen ?


----------



## Wembley (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bulli483 schrieb:


> Also soll ich nichts tun? Nicht reagieren und un ignorieren?


Dafür haben wir diesen Grundsatzartikel. Hat jemand geschrieben, der sich wirklich auskennt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Der Erfahrung nach (dreieinhalb Jahre und schon eine siebenstellige Anzahl von Betroffenen) ist mit der Verweigerung, mit denen in Kontakt zu treten, noch niemand schlecht gefahren.



> Wie sollen die mir Briefe schicken, wenn ich falschen daten angab?


Das dürfte in der Tat ein unüberwindbares Problem für den Anbieter werden.  So gesehen wirst du Drohmails kriegen, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bulli483 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Kilpp und klar sagen was ich tun soll?


Genau das ist verboten. Bedank dich dafür bei unserer Regierung und  ihrem 
so supertollen Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


----------



## Feenix (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

so - da bin ich wieder ;D

also - nochmal zum thema banken: eine bank muss aus prinzip für gar niemanden ein konto führen - die können jeden ablehnen, den sie wollen und können jedem das konto grundlos kündigen, wenn denen danach ist - so zur info (mein gatte arbeitet in dem bereich, daher weiss ich das ;D)
aber es stimmt schon - wenn die alle paar tage nen neues konto beantragen müssen, nervt das schon, auch wenns schnell gemacht ist. wobei - die haben ja diesen ominösen satz über der mahnung stehen, dass man beachten soll, dass sich die bankverbindung seit der rechnung geändert hat ... entweder haben die konten auf vorrat oder sind schon irgendwie dran gewöhnt....
und ich geb auch recht - je mehr man se ärgert, desto grauer werden deren haare ....
allerdings werden sie nicht mit ihrer praxis aufhören ... leider - das wird wohl erst passieren, wenn die menschen nicht mehr drauf reinfallen.

ich fahre jetzt massiv gegenpropaganda ... myspace, wkw - schön das blog füllen - bulletins schreiben - gruppe auf wkw gründen (oh - muss ich noch machen) und so weiter und so fort ....  - ich denk halt echt aufklärung ist das schlagwort an der stelle.

einschreiben mit rückschein (für den widerruf) kommen bei denen an - habe den rückschein unterschrieben zurückerhalten und auch prompt eine email von denen erhalten, in der sie mich nochmal auf meinen verzicht auf das widerrufsrecht durch klicken auf den aktivierungslink hinweisen... irgend nen komischen paragraphen haben die noch angegeben, aber das ist ja irrelevant - wir wissen es ja augenscheinlich besser als die ;D

in diesem sinne - finde ich halt echt reden reden reden und bei jeder sich bietenden gelegenheit die eigene geschichte erzählen, sehr sinnvoll....

alles tropfen aufn heissen stein ... aber was sind 100.000 tropfen (und mehr) auf einmal? - jawoll - ein ziemlich fetter fluss


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Was ich ausgefressen habe? Mich irgendwo angemldet unter falschen namen und wusste net mal das ich was zahlen muss, dass hab ich ausgefressen.

davor hab ich Angst.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:01:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:56:22 ----------

Achso, dass wusste ich nicht. TUT mir leid.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:02:33 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:01:48 ----------

Das TUT mir leid, bezog sich auf das, dass man mir das nicht  sagen kann was ich tun soll.


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ich will die Verbraucherzenrtrale anrufen, aber ich kann doch denen nicht sagen, dass ich mich unter falschen namen angemeldet habe oder? Die zeigen mich noch an oder?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Su unbedarft kann man nicht sein. Willst du uns auf den Arm nehmen  oder provozieren?


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Ne weder noch?

??


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Einschüchterungsfallen sind Massenphänomene.

Hier im Forum gibt es seit mehr als vier Jahren zahllose Betroffene. Insgesamt werden es einige Millionen sein.

Nicht in einem Fall - soweit öffentlich bekannt - musste jemand zahlen.

Niemand musste mehr tun als den eingehenden Mahndrohmüll unauffällig zu entsorgen.

Wer nicht zahlte, konnte sein schönes Geld behalten.

Aber jeder hatte erst einmal Angst. Keiner hatte Grund dazu.


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wo genau steht der Text?


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Sorry, aber so begriffsstutzig war hier zuvor noch niemand ...


----------



## Timster (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Bulli483 schrieb:


> Ich will die Verbraucherzenrtrale anrufen, aber ich kann doch denen nicht sagen, dass ich mich unter falschen namen angemeldet habe oder? Die zeigen mich noch an oder?


So ein Unfug. Willst Du hier absichtlich Märchen in die Welt setzen?


----------



## Feenix (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

ich denke auch, dass man eigentlich mitleid mit denen haben müsste, aber nicht genug mitleid, um denen geld zu spenden!

ich wälze ja seit einigen tagen foren um foren und egal wo ich lese, mit der ignorieren strategie sind ALLE gut gefahren.

ein bekannter von mir hat erzählt, der hat sich nen anwalt geholt riesentamtam veranstaltet (nicht od - war irgend nen anderer verein) - von sich aus ... schön blöd - DER ist 1000 euro losgeworden, aber NUR, weil ers selbst angestrebt hat, nen falschen anwalt hatte und keine ahnung. 
aber KEINER, ders ignoriert hat, musste zahlen ;D


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Danke dir feenix, ich werde dann auch Ignorieren.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wie schön , dass du jemanden gefunden hast, dem du glaubst 

Wir beobachten und stellen auf Grund der Erfahrungen Infopostings von 
hochqualifizierten Fachleute ins WWW und das  schon seit über vier 
Jahren, aber das zählt anscheinend nicht :wall:


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Tut mir leid. ich danke euch allen.

Aber versteht mich, ich bin das erste mal in solch einer Situation. Weiß mich nicht richtig zu verhalten. DICKES SORRY an alle hier.

Danke euch allen für eure zeit!

Werde einfach die kommenden Briefe, wenn ankommen sollten ignorieren und nichts unternhemen.

danke euch


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

OffTopic:

Es war einmal ...

... zu einer Zeit, als das organisierte Banditentum unerfahrene Reisenden auf den Wegen des Internet mit täuschenden Verlockungen zur Preisgabe persönlicher Daten überrumpeln konnte.

Fortan wurden die armen Opfer ausgefeilter Rosstäuschertricks mit schrecklichen Drohungen verängstigt, um sie zur Lösegeldzahlung zu nötigen, mit denen scheinbar die Bedrohung beseitigt werden könne.

Ein Teil der Täuschungsopfer bekam es mit der Ansgt zu tun und leistete freiwillig die geforderte Lösegeldzahlung.

Die Mehrheit der Täuschungsopfer informierte sich im Internet über die schwachsinnigen Drohungen, die fortan nicht mehr drohend, sondern nur noch lächerlich daherkamen.

Sie behielten ihr Geld, führten den eingehenden Mahndrohmüll umgehend einer Mülltonne zu und lebten glücklich und zufrieden für den Rest ihres Lebens.

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so freuen sie sich noch heute.


----------



## Bulli483 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Schöne Geschichte 

THX


----------



## Feenix (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

webwatcher - nicht gleich wieder so böse - werden - du bist etwas empfindlich, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ;D

ich hab vllt. nur die richtigen worte gefunden  - ka ...

MIR haben auf jeden fall EURE artikel etc. geholfen ... bzw. haben mich massivst beruhigt...
der von unserm amtsgericht hat mir zwar erst mal gesagt, wie ich reagieren soll - aber die beruhigung hab ich hier gefunden...


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> webwatcher - nicht gleich wieder so böse - werden - du bist etwas empfindlich, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ;D...


Erstens  warst nicht du gemeint und zweitens  möchte ich dich mal erleben, wenn du seit vier Jahren Tag für Tag dieselben Fragen liest, die in fast allen Fällen schon dutzende meist hundertemal beantwortet wurden. Kann mir das auch leicht machen und sagen, was geht mich das an, ob die Poster zahlen oder nicht. Mein Geld ist es schließlich nicht, was den Abzockern ihre Ferraris finanziert. 

ganz ehrlich, wann hättest du das Handtuch geworfen? denk mal ganz gründlich
darüber nach, bevor du wieder solche Kritik  losläßt


----------



## Feenix (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

fühl dich bitte nicht gleich angegriffen... - ich meine es doch nicht böse!

ich kann dich verstehen, dass es stressig ist, immer wieder das gleiche zu lesen und immer wieder die gleichen antworten zu geben...
bin mod in mehreren anderen foren - und glaub mir - ich weiss, wie du dich fühlst...
sei doch einfach froh um jeden, der dir arbeit abnimmt....
wie gesagt - ich mach schlicht mal fett propaganda gegen diese friemel
bei wkw - gibts nü ne gruppe "Nutzlosbranche=Abzocke!!" ...
damit kann ich auch dort antworten geben, die ihr hier dann nicht mehr geben müsst - bzw. die leute auf die richtigen links und zu euch verweisen.
die meisten fragereien würden sich ja sowieso erübrigen, wenn man zu allererst mal beim amtsgericht die freie beratungsstelle (hat JEDES amtsgericht) anrufen würde - die sagen einem zumindest schon, was man tun muss und wie die rechtliche lage aussieht ... dann kann man die foren zur beruhigung nutzen und muss nicht so viel fragen ;D - würde eure nerven schonen 

schade, dass die menschen meist nur in foren darüber sprechen, in denen auch betroffene sind, anstatt sich als "reingefallen" zu outen ...
es ist nicht peinlich ....

ich habe mit ein paar meiner werbekollegen die seite von od mal analysiert und selbst die haben den preis nicht gesehen ...
das ist aus werbetechnischer sicht ein ganz fieser trick, den die machen... die linken das auge des menschen ;D und das geht recht leicht.
von daher ist es keine schande, wenn man da reinfällt - aber auf jeden fall ein grund seine geschichte zu erzählen und andere davor zu bewahren... ;D


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> ich kann dich verstehen, dass es stressig ist, immer wieder das gleiche zu lesen und immer wieder die gleichen antworten zu geben...


hier haben wir das Thema mal ausführlich diskutiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## Feenix (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

habs gelesen - webwatcher - und bin da voll bei euch ...

ich kenn ja den schrecken, den ich bekommen habe, als die rechnung im mailfile war ... so schlecht war mir während der ganzen schwangerschaft mit meiner tochter nicht - und ich hab 40 wochen durchgekotzt *gg*

und bis zu dem moment war ich auch der festesteten überzeugung, dass MIR sowas nicht passieren kann - egal wie ... tja - nun bin ich schlauer - in vielerlei hinsicht.

auf jeden fall sind eure artikel und dieses forum eine megahilfe für jeden - und ich bin froh, dass die dame von der support-hotline von opendownload mich zu euch gebracht hat (JA - opendownload selbst hat mich auf euch aufmerksam gemacht - zum schiessen oder? - komme vom desktop nich auf deren seite - weil sie mir zeigen wollte, wo der kostenhinweis steht - sie sagt ich solle bei google inne suchzeile deren www eingeben und einer der ersten drei suchergebnisse, war euer forum *gröhl* - tja - schön blöde oder?)

ich versuch halt durch verbreitung euch ein wenig zu unterstützen in eurer arbeit gegen diese branche ...
und wenn viele leute da mitmachen, dann fahren die bald fahrrad und nicht mehr ferrari ;D


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle und Rückforderung geleisteter Zahlungen*

Hallo,  ich bzw. mein Mann der wenig deutsch versteht,  ist auf die Falle OPENDOWNLOAD.de reingefallen, er hat meinen Namen etc eingegeben und eine falschen geburtsdatum eingegeben...so..


da ich als jugendliche meine handyrechnung nicht zahlen konnte, habe ich mit der Schufa zu tun gehabt. Hab dieses blöde Rechnung 96 + 3 € mahnung bezahlt, weil ich wirklich keine lust auf den ganzen mist hatte!


so jetzt habe ich nen brief von [.......] erhalten, ich soll 138€ zahlen...tzzz das kann der knicken, bekommen tut er nichts mehr seit ich weiss , dass das eine falle ist.


kann ich das geld was ich letzte woche überwiesen habe, wieder zurückziehen??? das geld ist knapp und die 99 euro taten mir wirklich  weh...

LIeben Gruß Mona


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Wenn Du selbst die Zahlung veranlasst hast, dann geht eine Rückbuchung in der Regel nicht mehr.

Freiwillig wirst Du das Geld von denen auch nicht wiederbekommen, da müsstest Du schon klagen - das aber mit vergleichsweise hohem Prozesskostenrisiko


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*

Eigenlob stinkt und der Bericht von gestern ist heute schon nicht mehr zutreffend.


----------



## bernhard (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt und der Bericht von gestern ist heute schon nicht mehr zutreffend.


Passt genau: http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=softwaresammler.de&dom_whois=true


> Domain:   softwaresammler.de
> Status:      connect
> Changed:     2009-06-18T08:28:11+02:00


----------



## Wolle1992 (26 Juni 2009)

*opendownload*

Hallo,

ich bin auf diese Leute rein gefallen was kann ich dagegen tun, ich habe außerdem bei meinem Geburtsdatum gelogen

Bitte brauch schell hilfe

mfg
wolle


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload*



Wolle1992 schrieb:


> ich bin auf diese Leute rein gefallen was kann ich dagegen tun, i


man braucht eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu tun außer die Infos zu lesen ( Blaue Links oben auf der Seite)


----------



## Wolle1992 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ja und wie soeht das aus das ich bei meinem Geburtsdatum gelogen habe


----------



## rooster61 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de  ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt und der Bericht von gestern ist heute schon nicht mehr zutreffend.



Dann macht man(n( / frau als xxx.my-downloads.xx weiter.:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Wolle1992 schrieb:


> ja und wie soeht das aus das ich bei meinem Geburtsdatum gelogen habe


Falsches Geburtsdatum: Gericht verbietet Drohung mit Betrugsanzeige: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> "Die Belehrung der Klägerin darüber, dass eine falsche Altersangabe ein Betrugsdelikt darstelle und sie sich eine Strafanzeige vorbehalte, ist geeignet, den minderjährigen Kunden zur Erfüllung einer vertraglichen Leistungspflicht zu bewegen, die wegen der schwebenden Unwirksamkeit des Vertrages gar nicht besteht", heißt es in seinem Urteil (Landgericht Mannheim, Urt. v. 12. Mai 2009 - Az. 2 O 268/08 )


Opendownload wurde wegen dieser Bedrohung also vom Landgericht Mannheim abgewatscht!
Noch Fragen? 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:43:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:40:17 ----------




rooster61 schrieb:


> Dann macht man(n( / frau als xxx.my-downloads.xx weiter.:wall:


Nein - die neue Seite nennt sich wohl softwaresammler.de  

my-downloads.de ist eine andere Fakultät.

Aber sind die nicht allesamt irgendwie verbandelt? :smile:


----------



## FC1899 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo leute,

ihr könnt euch schon denken was kommt! Genau!! 
ich habe mich unter falschen angaben (außer email, das ist richtig) bei opendownload.de angemeldet, weil ich irgendeinen player herunterladen wollte. Dass das etwas kostet bzw. so teuer ist, habe ich in der eile (und auch auf grund meiner dummheit...zugegeben) natürlich nicht bedacht.:wall:

durch die drohungen mit gespeicherter IP-adresse und verzicht aufs widerrufsrecht habe ich mich doch einschüchtern lassen und die 96€ für 1 jahr im voraus halt bezahlt.

nun bin ich drauf gekommen, dass ich 24 monate vertragsbindung habe, d.h. die 96€ wahrscheinlich nochmal zahlen werde müssen.

kann ich da jetzt noch etwas unternehmen, nachdem ich für das erste jahr ja schon bezahlt habe, sodass ich mir wenigstens eine weitere zahlung ersparen kann??

Liebe Grüße

PS: ich bin aus Österreich, falls das relevant ist für rechtliche dinge.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Opendownload wurde wegen dieser Bedrohung also vom Landgericht Mannheim abgewatscht!


Die Watsche stecken die Gebrüder weg, aber mit

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/uwg_2004/__10.htm


> Wer vorsätzlich eine nach § 3 oder § 7 unzulässige geschäftliche Handlung vornimmt und hierdurch zu Lasten einer Vielzahl von Abnehmern einen Gewinn erzielt, kann von den gemäß § 8 Abs. 3 Nr. 2 bis 4 zur Geltendmachung eines Unterlassungsanspruchs Berechtigten auf Herausgabe dieses Gewinns an den Bundeshaushalt in Anspruch genommen werden.



droht der Griff in die Portokasse.


----------



## sabrina1409 (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo ale zusammen, habe heute meine este mahnung vom freundlichen openload kundendienst erhalten, und ich muss sagen die schreiben sind ja nicht von schlechten eltern- hat fast schon ein bisschen style von "der pate"; frag mich ob ich ( wenn ich nicht zahle) demnächst auch mit nem abgetrennten kopf einesmeiner haustiere im bett aufwache :sun:


----------



## Feenix (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

also - ich hätt lt. mahnung bis zum 23. zahlen sollen ...  - weitere mails kamen keine - aber mein kater ist seit zwei tagen nicht heimgekommen ... hmmmmm....

na - scherz beiseite ... - bin gespannt, ob überhaupt noch was kommt, oder ob die soooo schnell ruhe geben


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das Geschäft brummt wie in der Endzeit der Dialerei.

Die Gebrüder stellen die Geldeintreiberei zur Verfügung wie früher die Würgeschlange aus der Hauptstadt. Jeder kann als Werbedrücker (natürlich Google-Adwords und natürlich "Open Office") einen schnellen Euro machen:

globaldownload.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Das Layout als eine Grafik. Kann das noch profitträchtig sein?


----------



## Wolle1992 (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ich habe mal noch eine Frage wenn ich den aktivierungslink angeklickt habe, muss ich dann zahlen weil ich wusste nicht das ich was bezahlen muss jetz kam eben die Rechnung rein

wolle

PS:Bitte schnelle antwort


----------



## krennz (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hi Wolle,

wenn Du so etwa 10 Seiten vorher anfängst zu lesen findest Du Deine Antwort.

Der einmütige Tenor hier ist: Nicht bezahlen, aussitzen. Nerven und Geld behalten.


----------



## Wolle1992 (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



krennz schrieb:


> Hi Wolle,
> 
> wenn Du so etwa 10 Seiten vorher anfängst zu lesen findest Du Deine Antwort.
> 
> Der einmütige Tenor hier ist: Nicht bezahlen, aussitzen. Nerven und Geld behalten.



danke für die antwort......jetz gehts mir nen bissel besser


----------



## kaktus84 (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

habe heute die erste Mahnung erhalten und muss sagen, dass ich mir ernsthaft schlimmeres vorgestellt habe. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die Drohung bzgl. der Speicherung der Ip-Adresse und der evtl. entstehenden Anwaltskosten schon ziehen, aber schon der Beginn der Mahnung lies mich schmuntzeln. 

"Achtung, bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung, die
sich seit Ihrer Rechnung geändert hat!" 
...Das stimmt ja garnicht, die Daten sind die gleichen, wie in der Rechnung. 

Hmm.. hat sich eigentlich mitlerweile mal jemand mit der Bank kurzgeschlossen? (die sitzen in Stuttgartd, leider erreiche ich die Sachbearbeiterin aber nie, da ich zu der Zeit selber arbeiten bin)

Desweitern, fuer alle "Newbie's" ein Artikel aus der vorletzten Ct:

Web-Abzocker abwehren - c't

Gruß kaktus


----------



## Feenix (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

japp - kaktus - der satz steht wohl da standard-mässig - habsch schon öfter hier gelesen.
ich nehme an, dass diese firma schon öfter ihr konto "verloren" hat und der deshalb neue konten auf vorrat macht - bzw. den hinweis "sicherheitshalber" drüber, falls zwischen rechnung und mahnung wieder wer das konto hat schliessen lassen....
es hat ja niemand gesagt, die seien dumm ...

aber bei mir kam bis dato nix mehr nach dieser mahnung  - ich glaub, die geben ziemlich schnell auf ...


----------



## FC1899 (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

also nochmal:

ich hab schon einmal bezahlt fürd 1. jahr und will nicht nochmal...(24 monate vertragsbindung)
am besten alles ignorieren was da an mahnungen kommt??
aber wenn da ein brief von einem anwalt kommt, kann ich den auch einfach so ignorieren?? da hab ich schon ein bisschen bedenken!!!


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



FC1899 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einmal bezahlt fürd 1. jahr und will nicht nochmal...



lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

denke mal, dass in Ö es nicht anders  ist als in D.

PS: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ausgerechnet diese Nutzlosen in Ö konkrete rechtliche Schritte unternehmen, bei weniger als 0.0000000000000001 % liegt


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Was soll das ändern, wenn ein Komplize mit Anwaltszulassung schreibt?


----------



## winwin (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ja mich hats auch erwischt.

Ich wollte eigentlich eine andere (kostenlose) Seite besuchen.
Dann kam die "Werbung" von opendowoald darüber und ich dachte das wäre die Anmeödung für meine gewünschte (sicher kostenlose) Seite und dann gings halt nun mal schnell. (falsche Daten etc)...

Jetzt hab ich die Rechung bekommen und dann auch sofort Wiederrufen.
Ich hab mir das hier alles durchgelesen war auch sehr beruhig.

Heute habe ich eine Antwort vom "Support Center" bekommen in dem diese mich darauf hinweisen, dass ich ja den Aktivierungslink geklickt habe, dass stimmt auch, dass war aber zu einem Zeitpunkt, nämlich direkt nach der Anmeldung, zu dem ich dachte, es würde sich um meine gewünsche Seite handeln und nicht um opendownload.

Ist es jetzt schlimm, wenn ich diesen Link angeklickt habe?
Oder kann ich auch ganz in ruhe die Mahnung anwarten und warten???

Wäre um eine Antwort sehr dankbar, damit ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann


----------



## Feenix (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

winwin - die mail hab ich auch bekommen, nachdem die den widerruf bekommen hatten... - danach kam ne mahnung per mail und sonst nix...

ich ignoriere die weiter - ich habe ja fristgerecht widerrufen (lt. aussage des amtsgerichts koblenz - ist mit dem fristgerechten widerruf die sache gegessen und die können nix weiter machen ;D)


----------



## immorb (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Jetzt hab ich die Rechung bekommen und dann auch sofort Wiederrufen


 
Du hast doch falsche Daten angegeben.Warum willste dann widerrufen.Ist doch unlogisch

Außerdem
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



winwin schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schlimm, wenn ich diesen Link angeklickt habe?
> Oder kann ich auch ganz in ruhe die Mahnung anwarten und warten???


Außer dir haben es noch einige  hunderttausende andere angeklickt.

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## krennz (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ums kurz zu machen, wenn  ich meine Nerven behalte und nicht reagiere, sondern den Mahnmüll in die entsprechende Wertstofftonne entsorge, kann ich mein Geld behalten.

Auf der anderen Seite fällt mir auf: A. Falsche Daten angegeben und dann B. doch ne Rechnung gekriegt????


----------



## Katja007 (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hey Leute,

also ich bin jetzt ein weiteres Opfer von Softwaresammler.de geworden.
:wall::wall::wall:
Wie weit ist das Unternehmen denn bei euch gegangen??
Dass ich nicht Zahlen soll, habe ich jetzt zu genüge gelesen, aber wie viele Mahnungen habt Ihr bis jetzt bekommen??

Wie lang machen die denn Theater??

Bitte um eine schnelle Antwort.

Liebs Grüßle 
Katja


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Katja007 schrieb:


> Wie lang machen die denn Theater??



Das ist nicht vorhersehbar. Entspann dich und  und  amüsier dich.
>>> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

Nichts  von den bösen Drohungen wird Realität
Spamfilter gegen virtuellen Drohmüll und grüne/blaue Tonne für Mahndrohmüll in Papierform  
sind  bewährte Mittel gegen Belästigungen


----------



## Feenix (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

danke webwatcher - geiiiiiler link - der zeigt, mit humor nehmen ist neben der ignorieren strategie - ein guter parallelweg...

also - bei mir bleibts bei einer mahnung - die sind ja langweilig (kleiner scherz am rande)


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Zur Zeit schwirren Fragen und  Spekulationen darüber im WWW  ob und warum 
opendownload & softwaresammler nicht erreichbar sind.
Tatsache ist, dass beide Seiten nach wie vor registriert sind und in wechselnden Intervallen erreichbar sind. 
Z.Z sind sie es mal wieder nicht, was noch kein Anlass für verfrühte Freude ist.
Es können auch technische Probleme z.B. wegen Überlastung sein....


----------



## bernhard (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Eventuell ein Briefkastenwechsel des Netblocks: Content Services Ltd. - Austria (page 1 of 1)

Zuvor war die Firmenzugehörigkeit eventuell zu deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

scheinen  technische (Umstellungs?)Probleme  zu sein

z.Z wieder ( leider) erreichbar


----------



## tipi (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo habe eine rechnung von opendownload war aber nicht auf der seite auch niemand aus meiner familie mein kumpel ebenfalls soll alles von meiner ip adresse kommen aber der computer meines kumpels steht verschlossen in einem büro ich soll dort abends 23.00 uhr gewesen sein habe aber kein zugang dort wie kann das sein


----------



## krennz (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Denkbar ist einiges. 

Ist der Compi Passwort geschützt? Wie gut ist das Passwort? Ist ein Wachdienst im Haus? Hat irgend sonstwer zugang zum Büro?

Ich ignoriere diese Rechnung und gehe zur Tagesordnung über. Wenn Du hier die Beiträge liest, machen es viele so und sind bisher gut damit gefahren. Wenn ich meine Nerven behalte und die Mahnungen, die kommen werden, ignorieren kann, darf ich mein Geld behalten.


----------



## tipi (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

kein paßwort kein wachschutz es wohnt aber eine familie im haus der firma die nur englich sprechen und keine ahnung von computer
ich habe auf meinen rechner trojaner gefunden können die dran schuld sein


----------



## Adem002 (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin auch schon zweimal  in die Abofalle getappt. Das erste male war Online Content LTD(routenplaner)  Sie haben mir Mahnungen geschicht,Briefe von Anwälten  zum schluß sogar einen angeblichen Gerichtsurteil aus Wiesbaden.Habe Sie Ignoriert und nicht bezahlt.
Zum zweiten  eine Internetanbieter Magolino Winnerking Eintragsservice auch sie haben mir e-mail geschicht mit der Bitte die rechnung zu begleichen..Und jetzt bin ich Opendownload getappt.

Ich war am Anfang unruhig habe mich über Verbaraucherberatung beraten lassen und sie haben mir gesagt nicht bezahlen...Die ersten beiden Fälle sind damit unterm Tisch...
ALSO KEIN KOPFZERBRECEHEN EINFACH IGNORIEREN

Gruß Adem


----------



## FC1899 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hab da noch eine frage:

wie oben gesagt, hab ich einmal schon bezahlt (ein zweites mal steht wahrsch bevor). also ich hab vor, die zweite zahlung zu ignorieren. 
können da probleme aufkommen wegen der benützten bankverbindung, d.h. können die über die bankverbindung von mir irgendwas herausfinden/unternehmen/rechtfertigen??

....soweit ich bisher gelesen habe eig. nicht!!   ...oder??


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



FC1899 schrieb:


> ....soweit ich bisher gelesen habe eig. nicht!!   ...oder??


Du hast deine Frage selbst beantwortet


----------



## FC1899 (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ok, danke


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Endlich mal ein wehrhafter Mahndrohschreibenempfänger: Internet-Law: Kollege O. T. geht unsere Kanzlei direkt an


----------



## dvill (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Biallos Ratgeber Telefonwerbung: So schützen Sie sich! - AZ-Web.de


> Was fehlt, ist die Unterschrift des Bundespräsidenten und die Veröffentlichung im Bundesgesetzblatt. Die Neuregelungen sollen Verbrauchern, die sich telefonisch zum Anbieterwechsel haben überreden lassen, ebenso helfen wie Menschen, die im Internet in eine Abofalle getappt sind.





> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten und auf «ausdrücklichen Wunsch» des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist. Diese Neuregelung zielt auch auf sogenannte Abofallen, bei denen der Anbieter die Leistung nicht vollständig auf einmal erbringen kann und somit das Widerrufsrecht auch nicht erlöschen kann. Beispiel: Für Jahresverträge über wertlose Leistungen - etwa auf den abgemahnten Internetplattformen opendownload.de oder nachbarschaftspost.com - wird diese Vorschrift eine hohe Hürde.


----------



## MisterTom (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen, bin neu im Forum, und leider auch auf Opendownload reingefallen (schon ne Weile her) und das wurde ja auch schon ausführlichst hier im Forum besprochen. Ich will auch nicht weiter nerven, aber bei mir ist der Sachverhalt wiefolgt: ich habe, dumm wie ich nun mal bin :wall:, die 96 Euro fürs erste Jahr überwiesen, aber über das Kontakt Formular umgehend fristgerecht gekündigt (und zwar irgendwie mit der Wortwahl: hiermit kündige ich meinen Vertrag fristgerecht zum...). Könnte ich mir aus der Wortwahl einen Strick gedreht haben? Ich will eigentlich nur nicht den Betrag für das zweite Jahr bezahlen (das Geld fürs erste Jahr ist eh futsch, aber für das zweite Jahr will ich nicht bezahlen). Wenn es dann soweit ist, dass ich die Rechnung für das zweite Jahr bekomme (wird erst im Dezember 09 sein, wenn es den Laden bis dahin überhaupt noch gibt...), ist dann ignorieren okay, oder bin ich wirklich einen Vertrag eingegangen, da ich ja ausdrücklich den Vertrag gekündigt habe. Bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn das bereits mehrfach im Forum durchgekaut wurde, aber so wie es bei mir war (mit der Kündigung usw.) habe ich es bisher im Forum noch nicht entdeckt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 
Viele Grüße und herzlichen Dank schon mal im Voraus-


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist wie  du beim Studium der Postings sicherlich gemerkt haben dürftest  nicht erlaubt. ( Rechtdienstleistungsgesetz)

nur soviel: Der Beitrag für das erste  Jahr wäre unproblematisch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Was die  Kündigung betrifft, wäre es empfehlenswert eine Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt zu 
konsultieren, inwieweit ein Vertragschluss dadurch  anerkannt wurde.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein wehrhafter Mahndrohschreibenempfänger: Internet-Law: Kollege O. T. geht unsere Kanzlei direkt an


Was ist größer als der Schwachsinn in Mahndroh-Schreiben der Einschüchterungsfallenbetreiber?

Die Feigheit.

Sie sind selbst nicht vom Wert ihrer Forderungen überzeugt. So schnell wie die kann kein Straßenköter den Schwanz einziehen ...


----------



## Feenix (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ich stimme dir völlig zu dvill ....

wären die überzeugt von ihren forderungen hätte ich mehr als nen hinweis (nach dem widerruf per einschreiben) und einer mahnung bekommen... - hartnäckig ist echt was anderes ...


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> wären die überzeugt von ihren forderungen hätte ich mehr als nen hinweis (nach dem widerruf per einschreiben) und einer mahnung bekommen...


Der einzige Unterschied ob mit oder ohne  Schreibselei ist möglicherweise die Länge und Zeitdauer der Mahndrohmüllspammerei. Wen das nicht stört, kann sich das Porto sparen. 

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## MisterTom (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

@ Captain Picard
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das mit der pers. Rechtsberatung ist auch klar, ich dachte nur, dass es doch mehrerer Leute geben muss, die das genauso gemacht haben wie ich, also gekündigt haben. Die Erfahrungen wollte ich gerne tauschen, bzw. wissen wie die sich für das zweite Jahr verhalten.
Aber dann wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als Kontakt mit einer Verbraucherzentrale aufzunehmen. Wobei ich immer mehr denke, dass man keinen Vertrag kündigen kann, wenn er nicht rechtens ist....


----------



## tomtom89 (11 Juli 2009)

*www.opendoanload.de*

hallo,

mein kumpel hat heute einen brief erhalten, in dem er aufgefordert wird eine rechnung zu zahlen....er kann sich allerdings nicht erinnern auf der im titel genannten seite jemals gewesen zu sein....

handelt es sich hier auch mal wieder um betrug oder sollte man diese seite ernst nehmen?

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Zu  dieser Seite sind jetzt weit über 2000 Postings geschrieben worden und über eine Million  mal aufgerufen worden.
Was glaubst du wohl warum? 
 Lies einfach mal die letzten Seiten, das sollte deine Frage beantworten.

Zur Frage was tun: 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Warnung vor opendownload.de (II) [webwatcher]


> Deshalb gibt auch Opendownload.de nicht auf. Heute Abend war die Seite Hijack-this noch immer im Netz, das downloadbare Programm heißt jetzt „highjack this“ mit „gh“. Trend Micro wollte mit der gegen opendownload.de erwirkten Verfügung eine Stilllegung dieser Adresse erreichen, die Domain-Registrierungsstelle DENIC habe sich laut Th. St., juristische Vertretung von Trend Micro, allerdings geweigert, die Domain abzuschalten.
> Opendownload.de selber hat mittlerweile auch angekündigt, dass sie Widerspruch degen die eV einlegen werde. Der in der Internetbranche gut bekannte RA B. S. aus München habe sich bereits gemeldet, so Trend Micro.


Bekannt ja, gut nein.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

20 bis 30 Millionen Euro im Jahr: Teure "kostenlose" Software - SWR1 Baden-Württemberg | SWR.de


> Die Internet-Abzocker zerren aber nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen niemanden vor Gericht, denn dort würden ihre Praktiken ja durchleuchtet. Nicht zahlen ist also ein erfolgreiche Strategie.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn ein Klick teuer wird | Neue Westfälische, Nachrichten aus Ostwestfalen-Lippe, Bielefeld, Gütersloh, Herford, Paderborn, Höxter, Warburg, News, Meldungen, Informationen - Neue Westfälische - Regionale Wirtschaft


> Einer diesbezüglichen Klage des VZBV vor dem Landgericht Mannheim wurde zwar stattgegeben, das Urteil ist bis zum Ende der Berufung aber noch nicht rechtskräftig.





> Von einer baldigen Reformierung der Rechtslage, wie es sie im Nachbarland Frankreich bereits gibt, geht M. jedoch nicht aus: "Es soll Teil der neuen Verbraucherrechtsrichtlinie werden. Aber das kann jedoch dauern."
> Dauern wird es auch beim Oberlandesgericht in Karlsruhe, wo das Berufungsverfahren frühestens in ein paar Monaten beginnt.


----------



## BUmbleBee (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

also blabla bin auch auf opern download reingefallen bla bla aber mir hat man in der ersten Mahnung damit gedroht, dass man meine wirkliche Adresse ausfindig machen könnte. Ich poste es einfach mal

_Zu Ihrer Information teilen wir Ihnen Folgendes mit:

Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten.
Der Internetprovider p4FC67B18.dip.t-dialin.net speichert die IP-Adresse 79.198.123.24 welche bei
der Anmeldung auf der Seite w*w.opendownload.de übermittelt wurde.
Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den
Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen.
Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche
Schritte vor._

Können die das wirklich?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



BUmbleBee schrieb:


> Können die das wirklich?



gar nichts  können die  außer dummes Zeug von sich geben:

>>Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Mara2009 (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

huhu, also ich muss da jetzt auch mal was fragen, is wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal durchgekaut worden aber muss das trotzdem wissen 
Bin gestern auch auf die seite von softwaresammler geraten. Und habe ohne zu schauen mich da angemeldet ( da ich den neuen ie haben wollte und weis dass der kostenlos ist, hab ich erst garnix gelesen und auch gleich das häkchen gesetzt) Die kompletten angaben die ich gemacht habe sind falsch, außer meine e-mailaddy die ich aber auch selten nutze. Als ich dann auf einmal doch bemerkt habe dass das was kostet, hab ich den aktivierungslink NICHT angeklickt und auch gleich ne e-mail geschrieben um zu widerrufen. Darauf kam gleich ne e-mail dass ich nicht widerrufen kann, weil ich ja drauf verzichtet hätte. aber ich verstehe nicht: Wenn ich den aktivierungslink doch nicht angeklickt habe, dann müsste ich ja auch nicht zahlen müssen, denn im endeeffekt könnte jeder depp meine Daten und meine e-mailaddy da angeben und mich so da reinreiten...
Was soll ich denn jetz machen? Habe ein bissel angst (weil ich falsche Angaben gemacht habe) dass das jetz am schluss noch auf mich zurückfällt von wegen betrug und so. 
Einfach nicht mehr melden und ruhen lassen oder da sogar rechtlich vorgehen? 

Danke für eure antworten
Lg Mara


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Mara2009 schrieb:


> is wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal durchgekaut


so ist es 


Mara2009 schrieb:


> Einfach nicht mehr melden und ruhen lassen


>> lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## mickey mouse (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin überrascht, dass opendownload.de immer noch existiert. Seit Beginn duerfte jetzt knapp ein Jahr vergangen sein. Eigentlich sollte diese Abzocke jetzt wirklich nichts mehr einbringen.  Ist ja allgemein bekannt.

Freundliche Grüsse an das Forum und Danke, dass hier den Betroffenen immer wieder resp. immer noch geholfen wird! 

M.M.


----------



## Wolle1992 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hi ich weis ja schon das man einfach warten soll...jetz möchte ich gern ma wissen wie lang das bei euch gedauert hat bis die euch in ruhe gelassen haben...ich habe jetz nach ca einem Monat die erst mahnung bekommen

mfg
wolle


----------



## agony (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Lass dich überraschen, ich hatte eigentlich auf etwas mehr Altpapier gehofft :sun: habe seit 9 Monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört..


----------



## KoRner (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hi ich war zuerst ein Betrugsopfer bei Mega-Downloads ! und nun hat mich Opendownloads getroffen mir wurde wiedermal eine nette Rechnung von Opendownloads aufgetischt !! selber Preis wie damals bei Mega-Downloads !   mittlerweile weiss ich um was es hierbei geht *"ABZOCKE" und mir reichts ! :comphit:*ich werde solchen Mist in ferner Zukunft einfach ignorieren denn ich hatte bei solchen Fällen noch nie bezalht und dies war auch mein Glück und gutes Recht !!!!*

also weiterhin aufpassen !

Gruss 
*


----------



## millenniumstar2 (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich wollte nur kurz fragen, ob ich auch einen Widerspruch vorsorglich einsenden soll, auch wenn ich mich zwar angemeldet habe, aber den Aktivierungslink nicht bestätigt habe und damit natürlich auch nichts runtergeladen.
Sorry, falls ich die Hundertste bin die das fragt, aber bei allem was ich gelesen hatte ging man immer davon aus, dass schon eine Rechnung geschickt worden sei etc. aber ich habe seit der Anmeldung vor eine Woche und der Aktivierungsmail nichts von dem Unternehmen gehört. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Neues vom Syndikat:

Jeder Zehnte zahlt.

Die anderen können ihr Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



			
				n-tv.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Masche der Abzocker ist im Prinzip immer die gleiche: Sie locken ihre Opfer mit Internetseiten, die vermeintlich kostenlose Web-Angebote zur Verfügung stellen.


Auch hier wieder das vornehme Schweigen, wie der Lockvorgang = Fallenstellerei stattfindet: >>>
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ohne die willige Kooperation von Suchmaschinenanbieter mit Bezahlwerbung oder Banken mit der Bereitstellung von Konten würde das Banditentum im Netz nicht so erfolgreich sein können.

Die kooperierenden Anwälte sind wesentlicher Teil der Bedrohung. Ohne sie würde die Erpressung nicht gelingen.

Das Geschäftsmodell basiert auf Erpressung mit der Androhung empfindlicher Übel, die in Wirklichkeit nicht eintreten.

Wer nicht zahlt, bleibt unbehelligt. Es gibt keinen durchsetzbaren Zahlungsanspruch.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das passt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...sich-opendownload-de-gibt-auf.html#post287677


> Das Gericht kam zum Schluss, dass die Betreiber von Opendownload.de keinen Anspruch auf die geforderten 96 Euro haben.


Also erpressen, bis sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Neue Rosstäuschertricks?


> "Mein Browser hat mich dazu aufgefordert die neuste Version von Mozilla herunterzuladen. Diese Meldung sieht auf den ersten Blick einer Windows-Meldung sehr ähnlich und ich dachte klick mal auf den Button. [...]"


kLAWtext: softwaresammler.de - an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten


----------



## bernhard (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

kLAWtext: Content Service Ltd. zieht den Schwanz ein - opendownload.de knickt bei Prozess in Mannheim ein


> Der Hintergrund ist klar: Man wollte kein Urteil in die Welt setzen, auf das sich dann andere Verbraucher stützen könnten. Denn das würde natürlich dem ganzen System, das ohnehin schon auf wackligen Beinen steht, einen Stützpfeiler nehmen.


----------



## Bullet (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo user, 

mir ist ebenfalls das passiert. Mir wurde ebenso ein Vertrag hinterrücks von opendownload aufgebunden. Nachdem ich allerdings gelesen habe, dass ich nichts weiter zahlen muss, bin ich letztendlich froh. Ich habe auch schon unter der in der E-Mail angegebenen Nummer angerufen und wurde lediglich mit einem Call Center der Firma verbunden, der mich nur mit dem abgeschlossenen Vertrag vertrösten wollte.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn jeder Zehnte zahlt, könnte man mal ausrechnen, wie viele mit dem erfolgreichen Mustertext negative Feststellungsklage einreichen müssen, bis sich die Erpressungsmasche nicht mehr lohnt.

Das Amtsgericht in Mannheim kann schon mal eine Urlaubssperre einplanen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf*

Hallo!
Auch ich bin auf so eine Abzocke reingefallen. Ich wollte Firefox downloaden. Ich musste dafür Adresse und Emailadresse angeben. Leider habe ich auch angeklickt, dass ich die AGBs akzeptiere und auf mein Widerrufsrecht verzichte! Ich hatte es nicht aufmerksam gelesen. Jetzt soll ich 96 Euro zahlen. Meine Frage nun: Kann ich aus dieser Sache irgendwie wieder rauskommen? 
Lg D.P:


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun: Kann ich aus dieser Sache irgendwie wieder rauskommen?
> Lg D.P:


Einfach mal die Tipps lesen ( blaue  Links oben auf der Seite) 

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## indy (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Meine Freundin hats auch geschafft, darauf reinzufallen. Tja, jetzt kämpfe ich mich durch diesen Theoriedschungel - blicke aber schon etwas mehr durch. 
Dummerweise hat sie sich nicht nur bei softwaresammler registriert, sondern auch unwissender Weise auf 99downloads.de. Das ist erst 4 Tage her, dummerweise ist die Seite und auch die Firmenwebsite des Anbieters offline. Wie kann man jetzt noch das ganze wiederrufen? Ich würd ja gerne, hab aber keine Infos.


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Warum will man überhaupt Verträge widerrufen, welche nicht einmal welche sind? Bitte die Infobox oben lesen, dann ist man schlauer und weiss hoffentlich, dass man seine Zeit besser nutzen kann 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

opendownload.de - Seite 5 - Antispam e.V.


> Die BW-Bank ist aufgrund einer einstweiligen Verfügung des Landgerichts
> Stuttgart verpflichtet, das von Ihnen genannte Konto für die Fa. Content
> Services Ltd. zu führen und für diese den Zahlungsverkehr abzuwickeln.


Wer schützt die Welt vor diesen Banken? Nicht einmal Google können die bedienen.


----------



## Sotark (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin zwar auch reingefallen, habe aber bei der Anmeldung eine falsche Mailadresse angegeben, um mich vor nervigen Werbemails zu schützen. Somit habe ich also keine Aktivierungsmail bestätigt, und konnte kein Produkt herunterladen, habe denen aber trotzdem meine Anschrift gegeben.
Theoretisch habe ich den Dienst ja nicht genutzt. Auch deren Rechnungsmails können mich erstmal nicht erreichen. 

Muss ich mir jetzt trotzdem Sorgen machen, dass irgendwann eine schriftliche Mahnung ins Haus flattert?


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Aktuelle Zahlen:

90% schmeißen den Müll weg, 10% machen sich Sorgen.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sotark schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt trotzdem Sorgen machen, dass irgendwann eine schriftliche Mahnung ins Haus flattert?



Nur dann, wenn Du keinen Platz in der Altpapiertonne mehr hättest.


----------



## niuboy22 (31 Juli 2009)

*Gerrichtlicher Mahnbescheid*

Hey. Ich habe mich vor kurzem bei der seite Softwaresammler.de angemeldet. Natürlich habe ich eine Rechnung und vor 4 Tagen auch schon mein erstes Mahnschreiben bekommen. Das Problem ist das ich heute Abend für mindestens zwei Wochen in Urlaub fahre was soll ich tun wenn in dieser Zeit ein Gerrichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt? Bei der Anmeldung habe ich nicht meine echten Daten (Name, Adresse, usw.) angegeben, also denke ich mal das es schwer sein dürfte mir einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu schicken. Ich habe leider niemanden der mein Postfach täglich überprüfen kann. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe. Danke.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind in diesen Nutzlos-Abzock-Fällen extremst selten.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sowieso schon extremst gering, und dass nun der MB ausgerechnet in den ersten Urlaubstagen zugestellt würde und man daher nicht mehr reagieren könnte, ist noch unwahrscheinlicher, vor allem wenn das "Unternehmen" die Anschrift nicht hat.

Andernfalls gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit mit der "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand", aber das müsste man mit Anwalt machen, und die Frage ist hier sowieso äußerst hypothetisch.


----------



## Eniac (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Gerrichtlicher Mahnbescheid*



niuboy22 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich eine Rechnung und vor 4 Tagen auch schon mein erstes Mahnschreiben bekommen. Das Problem ist das ich heute Abend für mindestens zwei Wochen in Urlaub fahre was soll ich tun wenn in dieser Zeit ein Gerrichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt?



Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosen sind sehr selten und werden schon mal gar nicht gleich nach der ersten Mahnung versandt. 



niuboy22 schrieb:


> Bei der Anmeldung habe ich nicht meine echten Daten (Name, Adresse, usw.) angegeben, also denke ich mal das es schwer sein dürfte mir einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu schicken.



Na, dann ist ja alles paletti. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide können nun mal nicht per email zugestellt werden, alles was Du bekommen wirst sind weitere Mahnungen per mail, die Du getrost in die Tonne kloppen kannst.

Geniesse also Deinen Urlaub und mach Dir keinen Kopp wegen dem Quatsch.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Selbst wenn der Zugang "freigeschaltet" würde: bei der Anmeldung auf einer Webseite, wo der Preishinweis verschleiert wurde, entsteht kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag.

Strafanzeigen werden in diesen Fällen regelmäßig eingestellt, weil z.B. der Vorsatz nicht beweisbar ist etc.etc.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Eine weitere Quelle: Abzocke Firma Content Services Ltd. softwaresammler.de*-*Rechtsanwalt Anwalt Weiß & Partner, Esslingen


> In einem uns vorliegenden Schreiben des Vorstandssekretariat/Kommunikation BW-Bank heißt es wörtlich:
> 
> „Die BW-Bank ist auf Grund einer einstweiligen Verfügung des Landgerichts Stuttgart verpflichtet, das von Ihnen genannte Konto der Firma Content Services Ltd. zu führen und für diese den Zahlungsverkehr abzuwickeln. Die BW-Bank hat hiergegen bereits entsprechende rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet.“
> 
> Offensichtlich entwickelt sich diese Möglichkeit, den Banken die Verbindung zu derartigen dubiosen Firmen anzuzeigen, zu einem adäquaten Mittel den Geldfluss zumindest kurzfristig zu unterbinden. Dass Firmen wie die Firma Content Services Ltd. hierdurch –wohl schmerzlich- getroffen werden zeigt sich daran, dass sie versuchen die Kontosperrung im Wege eines einstweiligen Verfügungsverfahrens zu verhindern. Ob die Verpflichtung der Baden-Württembergischen Bank zur Abwicklung des Zahlungsverkehrs im Folgenden aufrecht erhalten werden kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Wir werden in jedem Fall weiter berichten.


Es wird der Bank helfen, die Mitwirkung am Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso durch unfreiwilliges Betreiben eines Kontos zu beenden, wenn Betroffene ihren Mahndrohmüll dorthin entsorgen. Die Bank muss derzeit die Schädigung ihres Ansehens in der Öffentlichkeit ertragen.


----------



## Bordimaus (2 August 2009)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*

Hallo, ich hab mich am 25.04.09 auch bei opendownload angemeldet....
habe gelesen das es wohl da nicht mit rechten dingen zu sich geht, deshalb habe ich die rechnung nicht bezahlt...
jetzt habe ich aber eine rechnung von einem anwalt bekommen und wenn ich das nicht bezahle dann gehts wohl vor gericht...
ich weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll???


----------



## webwatcher (2 August 2009)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Bordimaus schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich aber eine rechnung von einem anwalt bekommen


Anwälte in Diensten  der Nutzlosbranche sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne jede besondere Rechte 


Bordimaus schrieb:


> und wenn ich das nicht bezahle dann gehts wohl vor gericht...


höchst unwahrscheinlich


Bordimaus schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll???


die Infos lesen, blaue Links oben auf der Seite. Wer zahlt, tut es freiwillig zur Finanzierung weiterer  Ferraris  der Nutzlosbranche, aber nicht weil er müßte.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2009)

*AW: feel-free-sms.com HILFE*



Bordimaus schrieb:


> und wenn ich das nicht bezahle dann gehts wohl vor gericht...


Das ist bei dieser Bande nicht schlecht. Die zahlen sogar den eigenen Anwalt und die Gerichtskosten (siehe Signatur).


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nur zur Info: bei dem betreffenden Fall vor dem AG Mannheim ging es nicht um einen bereits an Opendownload gezahlten Betrag, sondern es ging darum, mit einer negative Feststellungsklage die Frage zu klären, ob dem "Unternehmen" die Forderung zusteht. Die anfangs noch selbstsicheren Anwälte haben dann zurückgezuckt und die Forderung zurückgezogen (es war noch kein Geld bezahlt), außerdem muss das Unternehmen die Verfahrenskosten übernehmen.


----------



## Kassio15 (2 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Unser Sohn hat sich auf der Seite von opendownload angemeldet und jetzt haben wir den Anwalt auf dem Hals. Dem Inkassoschreiben des Anwalts haben wir widersprochen. Dummerweise hat sich unser 16jähriger Sohn bei der Anmeldung 3 Jahre älter gemacht. Was in so einem Fall tun? Auch ignorieren? Der Anwalt will von uns einen aussagekräftigen Beleg über die Minderjährigkeit. 
Weiss jemand eine Antwort?


----------



## dvill (2 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn juckt das, was dieser Mensch will?


dvill schrieb:


> Manche Anwälte blicken auf einschlägige Traditionen zurück: law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


----------



## webwatcher (2 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Kassio15 schrieb:


> und jetzt haben wir den Anwalt auf dem Hals.


Und? Anwälte als Inkassobüttel im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche geniessen keinerlei Sonderrechte.
Was der will, ist so bedeutsam, wie die Frage nach welcher Seite ein Sack Reis in China umfällt.


----------



## dvill (3 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Anwalt schickt Luft-Mahnungen | Ibbenbürener Volkszeitung - Kreis Coesfeld


> Ob der Jurist, dessen Kanzlei in Osnabrück sitzt, weiß, dass er Forderungen eintreibt, die offenbar jeder Grundlage entbehren - mit der Antwort auf diese Frage wollen Verbraucherschützer nicht zitiert werden.
> 
> Sicher ist: Der Anwalt, der bundesweit für Schlagzeilen gesorgt hat, beziehungsweise seine Mitarbeiter gehen nicht an das Telefon, dessen Rufnummer sich auf der Mahnung findet.
> 
> Mehrere Versuche der WN, eine Stellungnahme in der Kanzlei zu erhalten, scheiterten jedenfalls: Es kamen das Besetztzeichen oder eine freundliche Stimme vom Band . . .


----------



## Hanschen (3 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hatte zum Beitrag von Kassio15 (1148 ) gepostet. Nun ist der Beitrag verschwunden!?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:44:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:43:53 ----------

Hatte zum Beitrag von Kassio15  gepostet. Nun ist der Beitrag verschwunden!?


Modinfo 
_Postings mit Werbung für bestimmte Zeitungen fliegen raus_


----------



## Kassio15 (4 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke erstmal allen für die Tipps und Kommentare.:-p
Wir werden die Angelegenheit wohl aussitzen. Ich bin sauer auf mich selbst, dass ich nicht schon eher auf diese Seite gekommen bin. Hätte mir schon viel Ärger erspart.


----------



## jan17011990 (4 August 2009)

*softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*

Hallo Leute.

Unschwer ist zu erraten das ich auch auf den [...] von softwaresammler.de
reingefallen bin. Ich hab mich ebenfalls "superschnell und kostenfrei" registriert und soll jetzt 96€ zahlen. 
Hab mir schon einige Threads durchgelesen und das mit tot stellen/Widerspruch einlegen scheint mir auch sehr sinnvoll. Allerdings ists bei mir ein wenig anders und ich weiß nicht wie ich verfahren soll. Ich hab hier jetzt eine Rechnung (138€) von einem Rechtsanwalt bekommen der sagt das ich die Mahnungen nicht beachtet habe und ich die 138€ bis zum 13.8.2009 bezahlen soll.

Das erste was ich gedacht hab als ich den brief vorhin gelesen hab war: was zum teufel wollt ihr von mir und worum geht es eigentlich 

Also bin ich auf softwaresammler.de gegangen um zu erfahren worum es eigentlich geht. Ich dachte zuerst ich hätte mir irgentein sauteures Teil gekauft und nicht bezahlt. Als ich dann drauf war dachte ich nur: "Die Seite kennste doch. Da hab ich mir schon so manches Update geladen". Und was seh ich im nächsten Moment ganz dick und fett gedruckt.    
96€ Anmeldekosten
Ich bin mir 100% sicher dass das da bei meiner Anmeldung nicht gestanden hat. Beweisen kann ichs nicht. 

Ebenfalls ist mir dann eingefallen das ich auf meinem email-acc immer ein paar Spammails hab. Meistens so Miste wie "billigFliegen" "selbstständigkeit leicht gemacht" und auch "Mahnung".   Hab ich mir halt nie was bei gedacht da meiner Meinung nach ne Mahnung nicht per mail verschickt werden sollte da sie ja immer im Spamfilter hängen bleiben kann. Könnte ich dann nicht einfach behaupten das ich seit Jahren meinen acc nicht mehr aufgerufen hab und so die Mahnungen verpasst hab?

  Mein Problem ist halt jetzt das ich nicht wie die meisten Leute nur eine elektronische Mahnung, sondern eine halt eine richtige Rechnung (Briefform) eines ! Anwalts ! hab. Hab jetzt schon son bisl Bammel aber ich werde das definitiv nicht bezahlen (und das es dadurch noch teurer werden kann macht mir noch mehr bammel).

Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Sollte ich beim Anwalt morgen anrufen und es ihm dann erklären oder im meine Meinung sagen?

Ist es nicht so das ein Vertrag 2 handschriftliche Unterschriften benötigt?

Ich hab vom Recht echt kP.


schonmal besten Dank
Jan

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (4 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



jan17011990 schrieb:


> Sollte ich beim Anwalt morgen anrufen


Das wird wohl nichts. Der Herr "Keine Zierde für den Berufsstand" ist am Telefon ungewöhnlich scheu.


dvill schrieb:


> Manche Anwälte blicken auf einschlägige Traditionen zurück: law blog Archiv  Keine Zierde des Berufsstands


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Diese Verfahren werden allesamt massenhaft eingestellt, weil der Betrugsvorsatz nicht nachweisbar ist etc.
Zivilrechtlich sieht es allerdings anders aus, das "Unternehmen" hat neulich erst in einer negativen Feststellungsklage klein beigegeben und die Forderung zurückgezogen. Zivilrechtlich sind diese Forderungen nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



dvill schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nichts. Der Herr "Keine Zierde für den Berufsstand" ist am Telefon ungewöhnlich scheu.


Und das bereits seit Übernahme des "Mandats"


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Und hier zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel, wie ein Journalist _nicht_ in der Lage ist das Problem sachgerecht zu erfassen: Gefangen in der Internetfalle - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de

Und dann wird auch noch was davon geschriebselt, dass man den Schriftverkehr mit den Burschen pflegen soll, was weder erfahrene Verbraucherschützer noch i. d. R. Anwälte oder wir Aktivisten hier so nicht unterschreiben. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nicht jeder Journalist ist im WW so erfahren wie der Mitbetreiber dieses Forums.

Immerhin wird auch einiges richtig weitergegeben:


> „Am besten reagieren Sie überhaupt nicht“, rät die Verbraucherschützerin. Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, muss der Pseudo-Kunde Widerspruch einlegen – aber weil der Schritt zum Gericht mit Kosten verbunden ist, gehen Abzocker-Firmen *selten* so weit.


*selten* ist nicht richtig, *sehr sehr selten* wäre korrekt


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Es bleibt unterschwellig übrig, als wenn Verbraucher diesen Gang zum Gericht zu fürchten hätten. Ganz im Gegenteil wäre das sehr positiv:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/58875-opfer-wehrte-sich-opendownload-de-gibt-auf.html


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Es bleibt unterschwellig übrig, als wenn Verbraucher diesen Gang zum Gericht zu fürchten hätten.


Was übrigens in fast allen Pressemeldungen immer wieder völlig falsch dargestellt wird.
Auch die riesige Schlagzeile ( fast 5 *cm* große Buchstaben) der  gestrigen  Ausgabe des 
Revolverblattes aus Hamburg suggeriert dies:  "So wehren sie sich gegen die Internet-Abzocke"

dazu gibt es Ratschläge, die aus der untersten Mottenkiste stammen.


			
				Frage schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich wurde abgezockt, was kann ich tun?"


Wieso abgezockt? Solange man nicht gezahlt hat ist man nicht abgezockt, sondern wird 
lediglich durch Mahnmüll belästigt 


			
				Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> Sichern sie Beweise. Rufen sie die Abo-Fallen erneut auf und  drucken sie die Seite als Beweis aus


 So ein hanebüchener Unfug. Nicht der Verbraucher muß etwas beweisen sondern der Abzocker.
Immer wieder wird es so dargestellt, als ob der Verbraucher sich verteidigen müsse und  
von den Roßtäuschertricks der versteckten Preise   haben sie ebenfalls  noch nie was in der 
Redaktion gehört oder gelesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## jan17011990 (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich hab diese Rechnung auch von diesem O. T. bekommen.

Also wär das einfachste den brief erstmal zu ignorieren oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Was brauchst du  eigentlich noch außer den Ratschlägen hier im Forum?

Die Entscheidung, ob du zahlen ( und ein Depp sein)  willst, ( der weitere 
Ferraris der Nutzlosen mitfinanziert)  oder nicht liegt ganz  bei dir.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und das bereits seit Übernahme des "Mandats"


Aber "fleissig" ist er. Mal nur ein Rechenbeispiel:

Angenommen, ein Mandant schreibt 170000 Rechnungen pro Woche. Da muss dann in etwa gleicher Anzahl ein bedrohliches Anwaltsschreiben hinterher versandt werden.

Bei 40 Arbeitsstunden in der Woche stehen hier 2400 Minuten oder 144000 Sekunden zur Verfügung. Pro Fallbearbeitung hat der Anwalt rund 0,847 Sekunden zur Verfügung.

In jeder Zeitspanne von 0,847 Sekunden verdient sich der Anwalt die Kosten seiner Inanspruchnahme, die Bearbeitungspauschale usw.. Von dem Stundenlohn können Zierden des Berufsstandes nur träumen ...

Na gut, er bekommt ihn auch nicht. Es wird so schlecht gezahlt.

Als Anwalt muss er natürlich nicht darüber nachdenken, warum bei seinem Mandanten einfaches Nichtzahlen in jedem beliebigen Einzelfall reicht und warum bei anwaltlicher Gegenwehr der vorgesehenen Opfer der Forderungssteller flugs auf alle Ansprüche verzichtet. Nachdenken gehört nicht zu den Berufsspflichten. Es kann ihm wenigstens nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass er über diesen Zusammenhang bereits nachgedacht hätte.


----------



## Eniac (5 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



dvill schrieb:


> Aber "fleissig" ist er. Mal nur ein Rechenbeispiel:
> 
> Angenommen, ein Mandant schreibt 170000 Rechnungen pro Woche. Da muss dann in etwa gleicher Anzahl ein bedrohliches Anwaltsschreiben hinterher versandt werden.



Besitzt der Herr Advokat eigentlich eine eigene Druckerei inkl. Kuvertier- und Frankierstrasse und eine Fahrzeugflotte zur Auslieferung an die Post?



dvill schrieb:


> Bei 40 Arbeitsstunden in der Woche stehen hier 2400 Minuten oder 144000 Sekunden zur Verfügung. Pro Fallbearbeitung hat der Anwalt rund 0,847 Sekunden zur Verfügung.



Na, mit der ein oder anderen Überstunde wird er schon auf eine ganze Sekunde pro Fall kommen. So viel Zeit muss sein.


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



Eniac schrieb:


> Besitzt der Herr Advokat eigentlich eine eigene Druckerei inkl. Kuvertier- und Frankierstrasse und eine Fahrzeugflotte zur Auslieferung an die Post?


Es kann zumindest bezweifelt werden, da meiner Meinung nach das Ganze in Hessen beim Rüsselsheimer Anbieter abgewickelt wird und nicht in Osnabrück/Niedersachsen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de // mich kriegt ihr nicht*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es kann zumindest bezweifelt werden, da meiner Meinung nach das Ganze in Hessen beim Rüsselsheimer Anbieter abgewickelt wird und nicht in Osnabrück/Niedersachsen.


Er hatte ja schon einmal eine Leitung nach Hochheim/Main. Das muss jetzt ca. vier Jahre her sein. Damals stand das "Endgerät" der 0180-er Leitung ja auf einem Schreibtisch der NewAdMedia...  

Und im Mülleimer der NewAdMedia fand man etliche Blanko-Briefbögen mit dem großen roten "T" vor.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload opfer*



Juturna schrieb:


> Hauptforderung                                          96,00euro
> mahnkosten                                                3,00euro
> 1,3 geschäftsgebühr aus 96,00 euro also        32,50euro
> auslangenpauschale                                     6,50euro
> ...


RVG - Einzelnorm


> I 2300 I Geschäftsgebühr .................................... I  0,5 bis 2,5  I
> I      I   Eine Gebühr von mehr als 1,3 kann nur gefordert    I               I
> I      I werden, wenn die Tätigkeit umfangreich oder schwierig                I
> I      I war.                                                 I               I


Wie schwierig ist denn die Beauftragung eines Serienbriefes für den Anwalt, der sein Briefpapier zur Verfügung stellt?

Am Rande bemerkt: Wie lange kann so ein Advokat mit Mahnungsempfängern am Telefon sprechen, wenn jeder 10 erst anruft?


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wer macht heute den Werbedrücker?

Z.B. 5download.de mit Google-Bezahlwerbung und dem Suchwort "mediaplayer".

Wer ist nun 5download.de? Sieht erst einmal "fremd" aus:

Site report for 5download.de

Klickt man drauf, kommt sad01.com zum Vorschein. Das sieht dann sehr bekannt aus:

Site report for sad01.com

Die Welt des Einschüchterungsgewerbes ist klein.


----------



## Eniac (7 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Site report for 5download.de



5download.de = 87.255.54.11  = [ns298.mycyberhosting.com]

Nest:

1.         5download.de
2.         Download-link.eu
3.         Download-live.eu
4.         Download-live.net
5.         Download-server.eu
6.         Downloads-de.com
7.         Jloads.de (coming soon)
8.         Kdownload.de (webmail login)
...
14.         Tattoos-2009.de


Eniac


----------



## dvill (8 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Die Adresse sad01.com hat sich bereits einen einschlägigen Geruch erarbeitet:

heise online - 16.07.08 - Werbung statt Bewerbungsunterlagen


----------



## dvill (8 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Gefangen in der Internetfalle - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de


> Die rund 6000 Anzeigen gegen Vorgänger-Firmen der Content Services, hinter der laut Staatsanwaltschaf die einschlägig bekannten Gebrüder S[...] stecken, liefen allesamt ins Leere: die Verfahren wurden alle eingestellt. Gegen Content Serivces sind seit Oktober 2008 rund 3000 Anzeigen eingegangen


Schön, wenn die Behörden auch durchblicken. Noch schöner, wenn sie auch was täten. Das werden wir leider nicht erleben.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hier handelt es sich natürlich *nicht* um das Wirken von Banditen:

Content Services Ltd. - Abofalle mahnt Stiftungs-Chef - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> Da staunte der Vorstand der Stiftung Warentest nicht schlecht: Per E-Mail verlangt die für den Betrieb diverser Abofallen bekannte Content Services Ltd. von ihm, W. B., persönlich die Bezahlung von 96 Euro für die Nutzung von www.opendownload.de. Klarer Fall: B. zahlt nicht. Auf test.de gibts reichlich Tipps, wie sich unberechtigte Forderungen abwehren lassen.





> Wenn Sie sicher sind, sich gar nicht beim fraglichen Angebot registriert zu haben, brauchen Sie gar nichts zu unternehmen.


----------



## bernhard (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

heise online - 30.08.07 - Strafverfahren gegen Abo-Fallensteller eingestellt


> Tatsächlich führten der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft zufolge alle IP-Nummern "auf von den Anzeigenerstattern oder von Freunden und/oder Familie genutzte Computer".


Dann wird er seine Daten wohl selbst eingegeben haben ...


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

WDR 2 Der Sender. - Quintessenz - Teure "Gratisangebote"


> *Nur bei gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid reagieren*
> Weil die Forderungen der Internetfirmen ungültig sind, muss auf deren Schreiben, Rechungen und Mahnungen nicht reagiert werden. Doch Abzocker sind hartnäckig, verschärfen den Ton, erheben sehr hohe Mahngebühren und schalten recht schnell einen Rechtsanwalt oder ein Inkassobüro ein. Die versuchen die angeblichen Kunden einzuschüchtern, drohen mit Pfändung oder negativen Schufa-Einträgen.Drohgebärden, die jedoch getrost ignoriert werden können.





> *Fordern sie das kooperierende Geldinstitut auf, das Konto zu schließen oder beschweren sie sich bei der Banken- und Versicherungsaufsicht, Graurheindorfer Str. 108, 53117 Bonn.
> 
> Beschweren Sie sich über die Rechtsanwaltsbüros bei der zuständigen Rechtsanwaltskammer des jeweiligen Bundeslandes. Welche Rechtsanwaltskammer zuständig ist, weiß die Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer, Littenstraße 9, 10179 Berlin.*


Kehrt Vernunft ein?


----------



## Fenoglio (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo,
ich bin auch auf diese idioten reingefallen. nach einer email indem sie mir die kosten + mahnkosten auflisten, bin ich mal ins internet und habe danach gesucht und sofort unzählige seiten gefunden, wo immer wieder von betrügern gesprochen wird.um mich gegen diese zu wehren habe ich diesen brief gefunden:



> Absender
> + Adresse
> 
> *Einschreiben mit Rückschein*
> ...


 
und jez wollte ich wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist diesen brief fertig zumachen und diesen leuten zuzuschicken. meine richtige adresse haben sie, da ich mir bei der anmeldung nix schlimmes gedacht habe.
naja würde mcih über eine schnelle antwort freuen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fenoglio schrieb:


> und jez wollte ich wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist diesen brief fertig zumachen und diesen leuten zuzuschicken. .


Wozu? bevor in Schreibselei verfällst, lies das erst mal: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

und dann noch das hier.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fenoglio schrieb:


> um mich gegen diese zu wehren habe ich diesen brief gefunden


Wozu?

Wer sind die?

Was ist der Grund, sich mit diesem substanzlosen Mahndrohgekläffe länger zu beschäftigen, als man für das Drücken der Entf-Taste benötigt?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Was ist der Grund, sich mit diesem substanzlosen Mahndrohgekläffe länger zu beschäftigen, als man für das Drücken der Entf-Taste benötigt?


Bestimmt kommte jetzt als Begründung, dass man sich viiiiiieeeel besser *fühlt*, wenn man 
sich so "energisch" gewehrt hat 

Sachlich  fundierte Gründe hab ich noch nirgends gefunden. Begründen können das auch 
die "Rechtsexperten" in bestimmten Foren/Blogs  nicht. 
Aber solche okkulten Beschwörungsrituale als Abwehrzauber gegen  böse Nutzlosgeister 
finden immer wieder begeisterte Jünger.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wer auf die anonymen Bedrohungen und das schwachsinnige Mahndrohgekläffe reagiert, zeigt, dass er Angst hat und sich mit dem Müll auseinandersetzen will.

Diese Bereitschaft, als Opfer für solche üblen Erpressungsüberfälle zur Verfügung zu stehen, ist der erste Schritt ins Verderben.

Wenn nicht eine nachvollziehbare Begründung und ein einsehbarer sachlicher Grund vorliegt für eine geschäftliche Kommunikation, gehört das alles direkt in den Müll.


----------



## Fenoglio (11 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

danke schön für die schnelle hilfe. hatte mir bloß gedacht weil auf etlichen seiten wo ich geschaut hatte, fast immer ein solcher brief oder ähnlicher form vorhanden war. naja dann heißt es jez abwarten und tee trinken.
sobald es neue probelem geben sollte, melde ich mcih nochmal


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fenoglio schrieb:


> naja dann heißt es jez abwarten und tee trinken.



Und lass dich nicht in Bockshorn jagen,  wenn weiter Mahndrohmüll  kommen sollte
so in etwa wie das hier  

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Fenoglio (11 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


 
hehe naja dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## bernhard (11 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fenoglio schrieb:


> weil auf etlichen seiten wo ich geschaut hatte, fast immer ein solcher brief oder ähnlicher form vorhanden war.


So was haben die Gebrüder schon millionenfach rumliegen. Die brauchen sicher nicht noch mehr, wenn sie es bis jetzt nicht kapiert haben.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Schau an, die Gebrüder S. sind in Grenzen lernfähig. Man muss nicht mehr unwirksam auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten und der Text zum Widerrufsrecht ist von der aktuellen Gesetzeslage beeinflusst.

Kunden behalten das Widerrufsrecht, bis sie gezahlt haben (was hoffentlich zu vermeiden ist, auch für die letzten 10%). Das sollte alle Probleme lösen, auch für Angsthasen.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Bemerkenswert einsichtig sind die Gebrüder seit einiger Zeit. Die zahlen sogar zurück:

Betreiber von Opendownloads.de/Softwaresammler.de gibt erneut klein bei - Antispam e. V.


> Diesmal wollten sie sich allerdings nicht einer erneuten gerichtlichen Schlappe aussetzen und haben daher die anwaltliche Forderung auf Rückzahlung des im Rechtsirrtum gezahlten Jahresbeitrags für das Jahr 2008 zurückerstattet.


Mehr davon.


----------



## Fenoglio (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

was heißt das jetzt im klartext??? einfach auf deren support ne meldung schreiben, dass man diesen "vertrag" widerruft???


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn Du noch nicht gezahlt hast, gilt immer noch das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wenn Du gezahlt hast und Dein Geld wiederhaben willst: =>Anwalt.
Eine Garantie dafür, dass das klappt, gibt es nicht.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

In den verlinkten Fall fand ein Anwalt die richtigen Worte. Einfach so an Privatpersonen werden die die Kohle wohl nicht rausrücken. Soviel Einsicht und Reue wäre zuviel erwartet.


----------



## Fenoglio (16 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

nee habe noch nix gezahlt.dann warte ich einfach weiter ab


----------



## bernhard (17 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

kLAWtext: opendownload.de / softwaresammler.de zahlen aus Angst vor Gerichtsverfahren sogar bereits gezahlte Jahresgebühren zurück!


> Bislang waren viele Juristen der Ansicht, die Zahlung der Abo-Gebühren könnten dazu führen, dass der (bis dahin nicht geschlossene) Vertrag durch den Betroffenen genehmigt und damit erst geschlossen würde. Dadurch wären auch weitere Forderungen für die darauf folgenden Jahre gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Diese Diskussion wollte die berüchtigte Abzocker-Firma wohl nicht gerichtlich führen, überwies deswegen die bereits gezahlten Gebühren still und heimlich wieder zurück.


Angst mal andersherum, faszinierend.


----------



## carlos2308 (17 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ich hab jetzt mal 2 monate still gehalten udn mich tot gestellt und seit zwei bis drei wochen nichts mehr gehört!
Also Jungs hört auf die moderatoren, die haben ahnung!!!!

nochmals danke:-D


----------



## Hanschen (17 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



carlos2308 schrieb:


> ... und mich tot gestellt :-D



Tod stellen und trotzdem relaxt weiterleben! Eine erfolgreiche Variante des Widerstandes gegen die Peiniger.


----------



## Fenoglio (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

so jez is der brief von deren anwalt da^^ ma guggen was als nächstes kommt bzw wann


----------



## AlexF. (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fenoglio schrieb:


> so jez is der brief von deren anwalt da^^ ma guggen was als nächstes kommt bzw wann


Hallo.
Tja nicht nur du hast Post von einem Anwalt bekommen.
Der Anwalt hat mir ein Rechnung geschickt von der softwaresammler.de mit der vollmacht der Firma Content Services Limited.
Ich muss sagen ich bin erschrocken und hab bei dem Anwalt angerufen und ihnen mitgeteilt das sie von mir kein Geld bekommen.
Doch ich befürchte das wird nichts nützen.

Die Frage ist nun was soll ich machen ????

Gruß AlexF.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



AlexF. schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin erschrocken


Völlig unnötigerweise. Anwälte im Dienst der Nutzlosbranche besitzen  keinerlei Sondervollmachten, sondern sind bezahlte Schreibknechte, die erschrecken  sollen


AlexF. schrieb:


> und hab bei dem Anwalt angerufen und ihnen mitgeteilt das sie von mir kein Geld bekommen.


Man unterhält sich nicht mit dem Köter, der einen hinterm Zaun ankläfft und gibt ihm auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen

Warum lest ihr eigentlich absolut nichts , bevor ihr immer dasselbe postet?


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum lest ihr eigentlich absolut nichts , bevor ihr immer dasselbe postet?



So ist es! Wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit nimmt und mal hier nachliest, findet man auf fast alles klare, eindeutige Antworten.


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum lest ihr eigentlich absolut nichts , bevor ihr immer dasselbe postet?


Die Frage hab ich fast ganz  aufgegeben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

immerhin haben User den Hauptthread: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html

weit über eine  Million Mal  angeklickt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn nur jeder 100. davon me-too 
( ich auch)  posten würde


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Mich hats auch erwischt:cry: Zum Glück hatte ich bis auf meine Mailadresse komplett falsche Daten angegeben.So können sie mich wenigstens nicht mit Mahnungen per Post nerven.In den Mahnmails stehen teilweise völlig hirnrissige Rechtsmeinungen.Da wird mit Pfändung und Zwangsvollstreckung durch den GV gedroht.Das dazu aber ein unbestrittener Gerichtlicher Vollstreckungsbescheid nötig ist wird natürlich dezent verschwiegen Ich werd alles ignorieren und das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## Hanschen (20 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Hansemann 1970 schrieb:


> Ich werd alles ignorieren und das schöne Wetter genießen



Das beste, was Du machen kannst - das schöne Wetter genießen und opendownload im Regen stehen lassen:-p


----------



## dvill (23 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wir hatten schon Schulbücher mit fatalem Empfehlungen.

Nun treibt Microsoft Kunden in Einschüchterungsfallen der Gebrüder S.:

Windows File Association

Link für Foxit Reader.


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wahrheit oder Eigenwerbung?


Content Services Ltd. zahlt ersten Jahresbeitrag zurück

Was haltet ihr davon?

Sehe gerade, das war schon mal Thema.


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Der Anwalt ist uns  bekannt und absolut vertrauenswürdig


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Fleyer (26 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Mir ist das selbe wie allen mit open 

 Download passiert. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die meine Adresse haben und ich sogar den ersten Jahresbeitrag bezahlt habe :wall:.
Wie ist das jetzt mit dem zweiten Jahresbeitrag?? Soll ich den zahlen oder auch nicht?? Weil die haben ja meine korrekte Adresse :-?


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Fleyer schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt mit dem zweiten Jahresbeitrag?? Soll ich den zahlen oder auch nicht??


Lies das hier, das beantwortet die Frage  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

PS: Die Frage  zweimal posten, macht es weder schneller noch gibt andere Antworten


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*Vertipperdomains*

Eine altbewährte Form der Fallenstellerei sind die sog. "Vertipperdomains". Ein kleiner Rechtschreibfelher oder ein vergessener Punkt hinter dem www führen nicht auf die (kostenlosen) Seiten der Originalhersteller sondern direkt in den Drahtverhau des Mahn- und Drohgewerbes.

Vorsicht, Falle:

www-firefox.de
www-open-office.de
www7-zip.de
www7zip.de
wwwfree-avg.de
wwwfreeavg.de
wwwopen-office.de
wwwpdfcreator.de

Also nicht mit dicken Fingern auf die Tasten kloppen.


Eniac


----------



## dvill (27 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Da ist ein Nest: www7-zip.de

Der ist "neu"

Site report for www7-zip.de

und den Betreiber hatten wir schon

Site report for sms-wahn.de


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Da ist ein Nest: www7-zip.de



Da ist noch viel mehr, über 300 domains, und die meisten davon sind nicht koscher.


Eniac


----------



## Totenkopftoast (31 August 2009)

*Softwaresammler-[...]: Wie genau vorgehen in meinem Fall?*

Hallo,

ich bin, wie viele andere, in eine [...]sfalle getappt, diesmal wars softwaresammler.de
Ich habe bei der Homepage zwar falsche Daten angegeben, aber die richtige E-Mail.
Nun habe ich mich erst gerade vor einer Stunde oder so angemeldet und hab dann zu spät in den AGBs gelesen, dass man dafür bezahlen sollte. Hab mich also mal informiert und auch schon diesen Thread durchgelesen.
In zwei Wochen wird also wahrscheinlich die erste Rechnung per E-Mail kommen, meine Frage ist also: Wie soll ich dann genau vorgehen? Ich bin erst 17, also wäre der Vertrag eh ungültig, also es gäbe drei Möglichkeiten:

a) der Rechnung widersprechen, mit der Begrüdung, dass ich erst 17 bin
b) der Rechnung einfach so widersprechen
c) einfach gar nichts tun

Ich bin vor etwa 2-3 Jahren schon einmal auf einen [...] reingefallen (ja, ich in dumm, gleich zwei Mal...). Damals hat mein Vater für mich da zurückgeschrieben und sogar meine Identitätskarte gescannt, um zu beweisen, dass ich minderjährig bin, bis sie dann von selbst aus den Vertrag als ungültig erklärt haben.

Aber offensichtlich ist sowas gar nicht nötig, also was soll ich genau tun?

Danke im Voraus,
Totenkopftoast


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



nordwind schrieb:


> Dennoch folgende Frage: Ich habe den Zugang nicht über die Mail von denen freigeschaltet, weil ichs dann doch gemerkt habe. Kommt da jetzt überhaupt Post von denen?



Ist nicht auszuschließen, wäre aber dann *noch weniger von Belang,* als wenn man tatsächlich den Zugang "aktiviert" hätte.
(Selbst dann kommt gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande, weil der Preishinweis nicht sofort erkennbar ist.)

Strafanzeigen gegen diese "Firma" werden leider regelmäßig eingestellt.
Die Staatsanwälte haben eine andere Auffassung vom gewerbsmäßigen Betrug als der durchschnittliche Internetnutzer.




			
				Totenkopftoast schrieb:
			
		

> [Minderjährig...]
> Aber offensichtlich ist sowas gar nicht nötig, also was soll ich genau tun?



Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten hier zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Alles, was man sonst wissen muss, findet sich auch in den oben auf dieser Seite verlinkten Artikeln.


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2009)

*AW: Softwaresammler-[...]: Wie genau vorgehen in meinem Fall?*



Totenkopftoast schrieb:


> , also was soll ich genau tun?


Genau das wäre persönliche Rechtsberatung, die auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht erlaubt ist.
Wenn die Hinweise ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite)  nicht ausreichen:
Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Nun treibt Microsoft Kunden in Einschüchterungsfallen der Gebrüder S.


Peinliche Sicherheitspanne - Microsoft hilft Abzockern - n-tv.de


> Microsoft hat den Fehler inzwischen korrigiert.


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim - Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche der Fa. Content Services Ltd. (www.opendownload.de) an Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt abgegeben


			
				Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche der Fa. Content Services Ltd.  opendownload.de an Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt abgegeben


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das Zitat ist doch nett:





> Im Zuge der durch die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim geführten Ermittlungen gegen die Betreiber der Internetseite opendownload.de wegen des Verdachts des Betruges hat sich ergeben, dass ein die hiesige Zuständigkeit begründender Sitz der Gesellschaft in Mannheim nicht besteht. Die Ermittlungsverfahren wurden daher an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt abgegeben und von dort übernommen.


----------



## pcad (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Mein Sohn (minderjährig, falsches Alter angegeben) ist auch in diese Kostenfalle gelaufen. 
Inkassobüro geführt durch Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  schickt nette Schreiben.
Es gibt doch ein Aufsichtsbehörde für Inkassobüros. Eigentlich sollten alle Geschädigten ein Beschwerdschreiben an die Aufsichtsbehörde senden, mit Hinweis auf Betrug. Vielleicht nützts was.

Gr. Petro:handreib:


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



pcad schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ein Aufsichtsbehörde für Inkassobüros. Eigentlich sollten alle Geschädigten ein Beschwerdschreiben an die Aufsichtsbehörde senden, mit Hinweis auf Betrug.


Was meinst du, wieviel zig-tausend Beschwerden über diese Burschen bereits geschrieben wurden!
Ich kann dir versichern: Es nützt nichts! Hier die Auffassung eines Landgerichtspräsidenten, der für die Lizenzierung in seinem Gerichtsbezirk zuständig ist:


			
				 Landgerichtspräsident schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständige Justizverwaltung kann künftig nur dann tätig werden, wenn Tatsachen bekannt werden, die einen Widerruf (§ 14 RDG) erforderlich machen.
> Gründe für einen solchen Widerruf können unter anderem vorliegen, wenn begründete Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass die registrierte Person die persönliche Eignung oder Zuverlässigkeit nicht mehr besitzt (§ 14 Nr. 1 RDG). Dies ist in der Regel der Fall, wenn die registrierte Person wegen eines Verbrechens oder eines die Berufsausübung betreffenden Vergehens rechtskräftig verurteilt worden ist (§§ 14 Nr. 1, 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 a RDG). Andere Widerrufsgründe sind etwa das Fehlen der Berufshaftpflichtversicherung, die Einbringung von Rechtsdienstleistungen über die eingetragene Befugnis hinaus, ein beharrlicher Verstoß gegen Auflagen oder keine Benennung einer neuen qualifizierten Person.
> 
> Selbst in den Fällen, in denen aufgrund einer erheblichen Vielzahl gleichgelagerter Beschwerden der Schluss naheliegt, dass systematisch sittenwidrige, überzogene oder nicht bestehende Forderungen eingetrieben werden, besteht bei der derzeitigen Rechtslage in aller Regel erst dann eine Widerrufsmöglichkeit, wenn eine rechtskräftige strafrechtliche Verurteilung oder ein Widerruf der Erlaubnis der qualifizierten Person vorliegt. In der Praxis wird daher vielstimmig eine Änderung des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes (RDL) befürwortet.
> ...


 :unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Was Aboabzocke betrifft,  ist Deutschland  einsame  "Weltspitze" .

 Einer der Hauptgründe: Das völlig ungebremste  und unkontrollierte Inkassounwesen in Deutschland,
 bei dem selbst erpresserische  Mittel und Methoden nicht geahndet werden. 

In jedem andern Land der Erde wäre denen  längst der Hahn zugedreht worden


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Daher sollte man die "Wahlkampfphase" (gääähn) nutzen und seine/n Bundestagsabgeordneten mal auf das dilettantische neue Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ansprechen. Dieses Gesetz ermöglicht es unseriösen Inkassobutzen, über Monate hinweg anzumahnen und zu drohen, ohne dass eine rechtmäßige Forderung vorliegt.

Da könnte die/der neue Justizminister/in umgehend tätig werden, denn die derzeitige Ministerin Zypries schrieb:


			
				Ministerin Zypries schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


:wall:

Diese Sauerei gibt es in keinem Land der Welt, nur in Deutschland!


----------



## dvill (5 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Reiner Zufall.


----------



## janew (5 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo! Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso diese Seite noch bestehen kann, wenn sich so viele beschweren? Eine Frechheit, echt.. Achja, und was soll das bitte dass sie jetzt auf der rechten Seite auf der Homepage hingeschrieben haben, dass du mit dem Button "Anmelden" dich bereiterklärst das Geld zu bezahlen? Das ändert aber nichts daran dass sie [.......] sind und dass wir nichts zahlen müssen oder? Was ist das für eine Welt, nur betrügen und andere (unschuldige Menschen) verarschen...

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## agony (6 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall.


 
Ist mir vor einigen Monaten auch aufgefallen: Google
Werbung von megadownloads und opendownload gab
es immer exakt abwechselnd, niemals gleichzeitig.


----------



## laura34 (9 September 2009)

*Alte Leier-Abzocke im Internet- Frage*

Hallo

auch ich  bin nun Opfer der Internetabzocke gweorden nachdem ich mich vor 14 Tagen bei softwaresammler.de angemeldet habe. NUn bekam ich eine Rechnung über 96,00 Euro und einen 12 Monatsvertrag.

Nun hab ich viel gelesen und weiß dass ich nicht reagieren soll, aber ich hab ein paar Fragen, die aufgetaucht sind und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

1. Ich habe mich nicht mit einer falschen Adresse, aber mit einer alten(Adresse vor dem Umzug) angemeldet.

2. Dadurch werden alle Briefe zurückgeschickt, aber unter Punkt 5 stand dass man bei einem 5. Mahnbescheid doch aktiv werden muss. Nun kommt das Problem hinzu , dass ich nicht in Dtl. bin und nicht reagieren kann, davon mal abgesehen, dass ich die Briefe ja gar nicht bekomme...was soll ich nun tun?

Vielen Dank im voraus an fleißige Helfer und Antworter 

Grüße
Laura


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> 2. Dadurch werden alle Briefe zurückgeschickt, aber unter Punkt 5 stand dass man bei einem 5. Mahnbescheid doch aktiv werden muss. Nun kommt das Problem hinzu , dass ich nicht in Dtl. bin und nicht reagieren kann, davon mal abgesehen, dass ich die Briefe ja gar nicht bekomme...was soll ich nun tun?


Steht Dein Name noch an der Tür oder ist dort noch ein Wohnsitz gemeldet? Wenn nicht wie soll man da was zustellen?
Mahnbescheide und erst recht Klagen sind sehr selten. Die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit z.B. auf der Strasse von einem Schäferhund in Stücke zerrissen zu werden ist deutlich höher als das Risiko Empfänger eines Mahnbescheides zu werden. 
An Deiner neuen Adresse wird es ja jemanden geben der sich um Deine Post kümmert während Du im Ausland bist, der könnte im unwahrscheinlichen Falle eines Mahnbescheides ja Bescheid sagen.


----------



## laura34 (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!!!

Wie alle bin auch ich erstmal aufgewühlt, vor allem , wenn man seine E-Mails direkt nach dem aufwachen chckt 

Grüße

Laura


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Zur Erinnerung:


bernhard schrieb:


> Das Zitat ist doch nett:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Sitz der "Gesellschaft" ist unbekannt. Keiner weiß, wer da Post annimmt oder auch nicht. Keiner weiß, wer die Drahtzieher sind. Keiner weiß, wer die Kohle einsammelt.

Aber anständige Bürger machen sich Sorgen, für konspirative Banden nicht erreichbar zu sein ...


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Keiner weiß, wer da Post annimmt oder auch nicht. Keiner weiß, wer die Drahtzieher sind. Keiner weiß, wer die Kohle einsammelt....


Mit Verlaub, das stimmt so nicht! Die StA Darmstadt, die GStA Frankfurt, die Kripo in Rüsselsheim und die Insider hier wissen das sehr wohl. Das Problem stellt sich nur immer dann, wenn betrügerische Aktivitäten strafrechtlich nachzuweisen sind, obwohl womöglich lediglich zivile Belange vorliegen. :sun:


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Mit Verlaub, so wie ich das sagte, ist das richtig.

Von denen, die unaufgefordert ein Mahndroh-Schreiben von einem Fantasie-Unternehmen bekommen, kennt niemand den Absender, den Bezug, die Drahtzieher usw..

Geschäftspost von nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern ohne nachvollziehbare Veranlassung gehört so oder so in den Müll. Sich noch Sorgen zu machen, für derartige Banden nicht erreichbar zu sein, ist eindeutig übertrieben.

Die Wirksamkeit unserer Behörden ist vernachlässigbar, ob die nun noch wissen, wie die Leute, denen sich nichts tun wollen, heißen oder nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die StA Darmstadt, die GStA Frankfurt, die Kripo in Rüsselsheim und die Insider hier wissen das sehr wohl.


Umso schlimmer, wenn sie es wissen und  sich völlig unfähig zeigen, dem Treiben der 
Nutzlosbranche auch nur das  Geringste entgegenzusetzen.
Die wenigen Male in denen Minierfolge stattfanden, werden zwar gewaltig aufgepustet,
 sind aber letztendlich aufs Ganze bezogen der Rede nicht wert.

Das Vertrauen des Bürgers in den Rechtsstaat wird dadurch nachhaltig erschüttert,
 wie  hier immer wieder in den Postings abzulesen ist. 

PS: Würde empfehlen, solche "Insiderinfos"  besser für sich zu behalten. 
Das Ansehen der Justizbehörden wird keineswegs dadurch verbessert.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die Wirksamkeit unserer Behörden ist vernachlässigbar...


So scheints, denn die Politik schläft! Der Gesetzgeber ist gefragt, doch der ist (immer) mit Wahlkampf beschäftigt.





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Umso schlimmer, wenn sie es wissen und  sich völlig unfähig zeigen, dem Treiben der Nutzlosbranche auch nur das  Geringste entgegenzusetzen.


Eben drum! So lange das BGB hier butterweich ist und eher subjektive statt objektiven Vorgaben macht, ist in der "freien Marktwirtschaft" den Untrieben unserer Internetzeit Tür und Tor geöffnet. Bei den Dialern reagierte man damals irgendwann mit Regulierung ---> hier ist niemand zu Hause, wenn es darum geht Regeln _treffend_ zu definieren!


Captain Picard schrieb:


> PS: Würde empfehlen, solche "Insiderinfos"  besser für sich zu behalten. Das Ansehen der Justizbehörden wird keineswegs dadurch verbessert.


Neeneee, das gehört in die Welt geschrien, damit die o. g. endlich mal aufwachen, damit die pathologische Starre der Politik enthemmt wird!:quaengel:


----------



## dvill (11 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim - Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche der Fa. Content Services Ltd. (www.opendownload.de) an Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt abgegeben





> Im Zuge der durch die Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim geführten Ermittlungen gegen die Betreiber der Internetseite www.opendownload.de wegen des Verdachts des Betruges hat sich ergeben, dass ein die hiesige Zuständigkeit begründender Sitz der Gesellschaft in Mannheim nicht besteht.


Für den ncht bestehenden Sitz der Gesellschaft wird weiter eingefordert:

Google

Hilfe leistet nun die "Deutsche Kreditbank AG". Ob die Sparkasse Düsseldorf erfolgreich nachgedacht hat?


----------



## dvill (11 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Internetabzocke - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Ich habe den Vorstand über die Praktiken informiert. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass die DKB sich von unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken distanziert.


----------



## dvill (11 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

NEUE PRESSE COBURG | Hinterhältige Abzocke im Internet


> Bemerkenswert: An den Brief angeheftet ist ein Überweisungsträger, der eine andere Kontonummer trägt, als auf der Rückseite des Schreibens angegeben ist. Dort steht zu lesen, "bitte beachten Sie unsere geänderte Bankverbindung, die nicht mehr mit der im Überweisungsträger übereinstimmt". Im Absatz vorher steht, "des Weiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Zahlungen, die auf Grund fehlender Angaben nicht zugeordnet werden können, als nicht geleistet gelten". Das heißt: Wer nicht aufpasst und den Brief, der auf Seite 1 abgeschlossen scheint, nicht umdreht, zahlt im schlimmsten Fall zweimal.


Der Herr "Keine Zierde des Berufsstands" blickt wohl nicht mehr durch ...


----------



## Fenoglio (16 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

wollt mich bei euch bedanken für die schnelle und konkrete hilfe... nach dem brief von deren anwalt, hab ich seit 4 wochen nix mehr gehört von denen.
Also wer sich immer noch sorgen macht---->hört auf die Jungs/Mädels!!!
die wissen wie der hase läuft...
danke nochma


----------



## thorsa (18 September 2009)

*komplexer Fall: opendownload*

Grüsst Euch! 
Gleich vorweg: Ich habe mir sämtliche Links zu diesem Thema durchgelesen, aber mein Fall ist etwas spezieller.
Ich habe mich vor 1 Jahr bei opendownload registriert wie tausend andere. 
Dann ist die erste Rechnung gekommen und nach der ersten Mahnung habe ich Idiot bezahlt. Bei der Registrierung habe ich falsche Angaben zu meiner Person gemacht. Nachdem ich das erste jahr quasi im voraus bezahlt habe, habe ich eine Kündigung abgeschickt mit meinen realen Daten. wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt ist mittlerweile die Rechnung für das zweite jahr gekommen.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich nun und worauf kann ich mich berufen?
Was soll ich machen, denn die erste Mahnung wird nächste Woche kommen!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

gruss

Thorsa!


----------



## wahlhesse (18 September 2009)

*AW: komplexer Fall: opendownload*

Da ist gar nix komplex...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Und mit den falschen Daten...
Lies Dir mal das durch, recht weit unten...
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ist zig-tausenden vor Dir passiert. Etwa 10% sind so [selbstedit] und bezahlen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass der Vertrag dadurch rechtsgültig wäre...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## thorsa (19 September 2009)

*AW: komplexer Fall: opendownload*

also, kann ich mich beruhigt zurück lehnen und weitere schreiben erstmal ignorieren, oder sollte ich etwas schreiben?


----------



## dvill (19 September 2009)

*AW: komplexer Fall: opendownload*

Wenn mich unaufgefordert ein Straßenköter ankläfft, kläffe ich normalerweise nicht zurück. Das kann aber jeder machen, wie er will.

So geht das Kläffen weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*

Wer schreibt, der gibt der Gegenseite Kenntnis davon, dass er nervös ist.


----------



## dvill (19 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Und er gibt weitere Daten preis und bietet sich der fortdauernden Erpressung zur Zermürbung an.

Die diversen Banden legen großen Wert darauf, per "Kundentelefon" und mit einer nicht nachvollziehbaren Postfachanschrift erreichbar zu sein, um Verunsicherte mit weiteren Erpressungsschreiben zur Schutzgeldzahlung zu pressen.


----------



## Cali1234 (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Also ich habe mich auch bei Softwaresammler angemeldet und sehe, hier sind viele dabei die nicht in der Lage sind diese Threads durchzulesen bis Sie Posten.
  Ich habe mir alles hier ikl. YouTube angetan und eine kleine Sache ist immer noch offen…

  Zu Mir 

  Falsche Daten eingegeben
  Email war Richtig
  Link in der Email geklickt!!!
  >Login allerdings nicht benutzt.
  Rechnung via Email erhalten.

  WAS habe ich gemacht

  I.
  Email-Adresse gelöscht, damit ich gar nicht in Versuchung komme den netten Nutzlosanbietern zu schreiben.

  II. 
  Nie einen Widerruf geschrieben bzw. in irgendeiner Form Kontakt aufgenommen.

  III. 
  Mich gefreut, das die mit meiner IP nichts anfangen können (ich arbeite bei einem Telekommunikations- Unternehmen und wusste das schon) und habe es hier oder auf Youtube mehrfach gehört.

  Also so weit so gut.

  Allerdings habe ich eine einzige Sache die mir nicht aus dem Kopf geht und zwar ist es der Link bzw. das Klicken des Links.

  Weil ich nicht mehr weiß, ob in diesem schreiben mit Link etwas von Kosten stand und ich diese ja bestätigt habe durch das klicken.

  Meine Frage (rein Theoretisch, da hier ja keine Rechtsberatungen statt finden), stehe ich wenn es hart auf hart kommt und der Anbieter durch welche dunklen Kanäle auch immer an meine Adresse kommt nun die Möglichkeit, dass er mich durch diese Art „*Double-opt-in*“ festnageln kann?

  Wichtig ist hierbei    *Double-opt-in*

  Ich bedanke mich für die tolle arbeit die hier geleistet wird!!!!!!!

  Viele Grüße

  PS. *Ja die haben meine Daten nicht* aber diese Thema wollte ich einfach mal ansprechen besonders, da dieses Verfahren leicht missbraucht werden kann...besonders wenn Leute ihre echten Daten angegeben haben….ist also mehr eine Frage aus Interesse...*Ich hoffe das man diesen Beitrag genau lesen wird um zu verstehen, dass ich keine Hilfe benötige sonder wissen will, ob diese "Anbieter" dieses Verfahren benutzen.*


----------



## wahlhesse (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Völlig falscher Ansatzpunkt. Wo kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag,  braucht man sich auch keinerlei Gedanken machen. Nicht Du, sondern der Anbieter hat einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss zu beweisen. Und wenn der Anbieter seine Vertragsbestimmungen gut versteckt, ist das auch sein Problem, nicht Deins.

Daher sagen wir hier immer wieder, bis zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, welcher im übrigen sehr selten ist, solle man den Ball flachhalten und sich stattdessen um die wirklichen Probleme des Lebens kümmern oder alternativ das Leben geniessen.

Das ist kein ironischer Spruch oder Sarkasmus pur, sondern die blanke Wahrheit.

Du hast Dir sicherlich bereits die youtube-Videos von dem Katzenknilch angesehen, die Aussagen dort stimmen immer noch.

Hier nochmal der Universallink, abgesegnet von Leuten, welche sich mit der Materie auskennen:
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Cali1234 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hierbei    *Double-opt-in*...* ob diese "Anbieter" dieses Verfahren benutzen.*


Ja, sie benutzen es. Aber es spielt auch eigentlich keine Rolle, da die Verträge (ob mit doppeltem Boden oder nicht) bereits mit dem Eintragen der Daten, dem Haken bei den AGB und der Betätigung des Anmeldebuttons ausgelöst werden.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ja, sie benutzen es. Aber es spielt auch eigentlich keine Rolle, da die Verträge (ob mit doppeltem Boden oder nicht) bereits mit dem Eintragen der Daten, dem Haken bei den AGB und der Betätigung des Anmeldebuttons ausgelöst werden.



Kleine Korrektur:
Anbieter meint, es wäre ein Vertrag zustandegekommen. Das Vertragsrecht sagt etwas völlig anderes .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Cali1234 (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe...und ich fasse zusammen.

Wenn ich mich betrogen fühle ist es egal ob ich die Leitung in anspruch genommen habe, da ich nicht von dem Preis wusste und dadurch auch keinerlei Verpflichtungen eingegangen bin!
Bzw. Man mir nachweisen muss, ob ich die Leistung in dem Wissen das es etwas kostet in anspruch genommen habe.
Und daren ändert auch das       opt-in      Verfahren nichts!

Gut dann können Die herrschaften mir ja noch weniger, als ohnehin schon.

Auch hier wieder rein Theoretisch, da ich ja keine Rechtsberatung möchte!


Danke für eure Mühen! Es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass es diese Hilfe gibt und ich bin froh das Ihr das macht!


----------



## wahlhesse (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

:thumb: Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Und wenn man den Vorgang so sieht, fällt auch sofort alle unnötige Angst von einem ab.

Als Fazit bleibt zu sagen: Immer vorsichtig sein, wenn jemand persönliche Daten haben möchte. Übrigens ist die Eingabe falscher persönlicher Daten bei einem Angebot, welches kostenlos erscheint, nicht strafbar. Das empfiehlt sogar das BSI. Die persönlichen Daten sind ein kostbares Gut. In fremden Händen kann viel Schindluder damit getrieben werden.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## agony (23 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Cali1234 schrieb:


> ..Man mir nachweisen muss, ob ich die Leistung in dem Wissen das es etwas kostet in anspruch genommen habe...


 
Das Bereitstellen von einigen freeware Programmen im Jahresabo für 96
Euro - Laufzeit 2 Jahre, würde ich nicht als Leistung bezeichnen, sondern
als Betrug.


----------



## HaffiStella (29 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo an alle Leidensgenossen!

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich auch mal in diese Reihe einordnen werde, aber leider ist es so, gestern kam die Rechnung per Mail.

Habe fleißig gelesen, habe aber trotzdem eine Frage, die eventuell auch schon gestellt wurde, aber hoffe eine Antwort (schnell ) zu bekommen.

War doch tatsächlich so blöd :wall:  und habe meine wahren Daten eingegeben! Hier ist ja immer nur der Fall beschrieben, ob es schlimm ist, wenn man falsche Angaben macht, mir stelllt sich die Frage, ob es schlimm ist, wenn man seine tatsächlichen Daten angegeben hat!?

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen, ist das einzige, was mir Bauchschmerzen macht!  

Vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



HaffiStella schrieb:


> mir stelllt sich die Frage, ob es schlimm ist, wenn man seine tatsächlichen Daten angegeben hat!?


Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass du ggf. Mahndrohmüll als Briefpost bekommst.
Grüne bzw blaue Wertstofftonne sind der geeignete Ablageort dafür. 

Mal eine indiskrete Frage: Warum um Himmels willen gibst du für ein scheinbar 
kostenloses Angebot deine Realdaten heraus?
Bist du immer so leichtfertig  im Umgang damit?


----------



## HaffiStella (29 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke, wenn es nichts weiter ist, dann befüllen wir sehr gern die Tonne damit!



> Bist du immer so leichtfertig im Umgang damit?


Eigentlich nicht, weiß auch nicht, was mich da geritten hat!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dvill (30 September 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Die "Beratung" in Zahlungserpressungsbriefen oder -mails ist falsch:

softwaresammler.de - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Da seit ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu.





> Sollten Sie bei der Angabe Ihres Geburtsdatums **.*.19** falsche Angabengemacht haben, liegt ein Betrugsdelikt vor. Eine Strafanzeige behalten wiruns diesbezüglich vor.


----------



## corpdavice9 (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage und zwar hat jemand Bekanntes den Fehler gemacht sich bei opendownload.de anzumelden und die erste Rechnung überwiesen. Danach gleich die Kündigung geschickt. Leider ist das ja aber nen "2-Jahres-Vertrag", so dass die letzten Tage natürlich die Rechnung kam mit der Forderung für das letzte Jahr zu bezahlen. Wieder 96 €.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll den Betrag jetzt auch nochmal zu zahlen (im Hinblick auf die Zahlung des ersten Jahres) und danach hat man Ruhe weil ja schon gekündigt ist oder sollte man das jetzt konsequent aussitzen und nicht zahlen? Wenn man die zweite Variante wählt, sollte man noch irgend etwas schreiben zu denen oder nicht?

Die Daten (Name, Adresse etc.) wurden bei der Registrierung alle korrekt angegeben, was wohl auch nicht so toll ist/war.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



corpdavice9 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll den Betrag jetzt auch nochmal zu zahlen (im Hinblick auf die Zahlung des ersten Jahres)


Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen bzw fremde Ferraris damit zu finanzieren ist nie sinnvoll
Lies dir das durch: >> 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## diddi4 (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

die Suchmaschin Bing von Microsoft unterstütz anscheinend "LTD und Partner". Gebt mal "Antivir download" ein. Die ersten vier Links, sogenannte gsponserte Seiten" füren in Abofallen der LTD!

Diddi


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-suchmaschine-bing-unterstuetzt-abzocker.html
Pecunia non olet


----------



## merandor (9 Oktober 2009)

*softwaresammler.de - online-downloaden.de*

hallo zusammen..ich habe am mittwoch einen brief von online-downloaden.de bekommen...dieser enthielt direkt eine mahnung..ohne jemals vorher etwas von diesem dienst gehört zu haben...sie schrieben das ich mich angemeldet hätte und 86 euro überweisen soll...

einen tag später bekam ich diese mahnung nochmal als e-mail...am selben tag bekam ich auch eine mahnung (ohne jemals vorher etwas gehört zu haben) von softwaresammler.de...beide firmen schriebn mir das sie meine ip adresse gespeichert hätten... machen die das immer so?? ...da ich mir keiner schuld bewusst bin und ich 100 pro sicher bin das ich mich nicht dort angemeldet habe bzw iwo etwas davon gelesen habe das ich dafür geld bezahlen muss.


gruß


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hoax ? Wikipedia

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Müll.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: softwaresammler.de - online-downloaden.de*



merandor schrieb:


> hallo zusammen..ich habe am mittwoch einen brief von online-downloaden.de bekommen...dieser enthielt direkt eine mahnung..ohne jemals vorher etwas von diesem dienst gehört zu haben...


kannst Du mir den Brief zukommen lassen? Oder anonymisiert einstellen?

und: hattest du mal mit einem anderen ähnlichen Problem zu tun?


----------



## merandor (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

*das ist das erste was ich jemals von solchen unternehmen gehört habe:*


> Letzte Mahnung wegen Forderung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag
> -
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r  ---,
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



			
				Open-Klabautermänner schrieb:
			
		

> Leider konnten wir noch immer keinen Ausgleich unserer Forderung aus dem unten benannten Dienstleistungsvertrag verzeichnen. I



Den Zahlungseingang werden die wohl auch weiterhin "nicht verzeichnen können". :sun:
Die können sich ihren Anspruch über den Lokus nageln.


Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Die Drohung mit der IP-Adresse ist Mumpitz. Die kriegen in diesen Fällen die Logdaten von den Providern nicht. Der Provider darf die Daten nur an den Staatsanwalt rausgeben, und auch das passiert nur bei schwersten Straftaten.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Unser Torwart, seines Zeichens "Geschäftsführer-Strohmann" der OA Online-Abrechnungen GmbH, steigt voll ins Geschäft ein 

Aber ist das nicht eine andere Fakultät, nämlich online-downloaden.de???


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2684627015#post2684627015


> Da seit ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14 Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu.


Die "Beratung" in den Zahlungserpressungsschreiben ist weiterhin falsch.


----------



## laravandenberg (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



KoRner schrieb:


> Hi ich war zuerst ein Betrugsopfer bei Mega-Downloads ! und nun hat mich Opendownloads getroffen mir wurde wiedermal eine nette Rechnung von Opendownloads aufgetischt !! selber Preis wie damals bei Mega-Downloads !   mittlerweile weiss ich um was es hierbei geht *"ABZOCKE" und mir reichts ! :comphit:*ich werde solchen Mist in ferner Zukunft einfach ignorieren denn ich hatte bei solchen Fällen noch nie bezalht und dies war auch mein Glück und gutes Recht !!!!*
> 
> also weiterhin aufpassen !
> 
> ...



Hallo! Also, nachdem das Thema "Abzocker im Internet" jetzt nun schon in vielen diversen Foren "ewig" abgehandelt" wurde, wird wohl niemand mehr die Abzocker  ernst nehmen. Gruß von Lara


----------



## Ise1987 (13 Oktober 2009)

*reingefallen softwaresammler.de*

So leut,
auch mir ist es so ergangen. Doch ich Idiot dachte mir, selber schuld! und hab natürlich die ersten 96 Euro überwiesen.
danach bekam ich weiteres und wurde stutzig. jetz hab ich mich informiert und bin hierauf gestoßen! war ja klar dass das alles betrug ist!
Aber jetz steh ich da und hab überwiesen.

Denkt Ihr ich bekomm das Geld zurück?

Hab jetz mal ein Schreiben hingeschickt und mein Geld zurückgefordert und mit Anwalt gedroht!
Wenn nichts mehr zurückkommt soll ich zum anwalt gehen oder soll ich es lassen. wie hoch sind die chancen dass ich mein geld zurückbekomme?

lg ise


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: reingefallen softwaresammler.de*



Ise1987 schrieb:


> Aber jetz steh ich da und hab überwiesen.
> Denkt Ihr ich bekomm das Geld zurück?


Freiwillig niemals!


Ise1987 schrieb:


> Hab jetz mal ein Schreiben hingeschickt und mein Geld zurückgefordert und mit Anwalt gedroht!
> Wenn nichts mehr zurückkommt soll ich zum anwalt gehen oder soll ich es lassen. wie hoch sind die chancen dass ich mein geld zurückbekomme?


Das würde sich meines Erachtens nur rechnen, wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung hast und diese dir für den Vorgang Deckung zusagt (macht nicht jede!).

Ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht.

Verbuche den Betrag als Lehrgeld. :cry:


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Liebe Forummitglieder,

leider bin ich vor einem Jahr ein Opfer Opendownloads (Registrierung war c.a. 15. Dezember 2008).
Aus lauter Angst und Verzweiflung (ich war da 15 Jahre alt, nun 16  ) habe ich meine erste Rechnung beglichen ( 96€) .
Das Jahr 2009 neigt sich dem Ende, Opendownload wird mir demnächst eine erneute Rechnung stellen.
Ich habe die Links, Videos gesehen.
Großartiges lässt sich bei mir nicht machen, oder?Das Geld zurückfordern werde ich nicht, soll mir eine Lehre sein.
Sowie ich es verstanden habe, muss/soll ich die zweite Rechnung nicht bezahlen, da keine Verpflichtung besteht (weil es im ersten Jahr "kein Vertrag gab" , wird es im zweiten auch keinen geben , auch wenn ich schon einmal bezahlt habe) .
Da bleibt mir nur das Totstellen und erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reagieren, nämlich etwas ankreuzen und zurücksenden und weiter totstellen.
Mit welchen Konsequenzen habe ich zu rechnen?Soweit ich es verstanden habe, nur mit Drohungen und Rechnungen, welche aber nie umgesetzt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich richtig liege und ihr mir ein sicheres Gefühl vermitteln könnt.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Mit welchen Konsequenzen habe ich zu rechnen?Soweit ich es verstanden habe, nur mit Drohungen und Rechnungen, welche aber nie umgesetzt werden.


Sei beruhigt.  Du hast dich richtig informiert. Als heiterer Ausblick wie sowas weitergehen könnte 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Da brennt mir noch eine Frage in der Seele:
Sollte ich zuvor was tun?Wie zum Beispiel ein Schreiben oder so...
Aber eigentlich war es 2008 Dezember, nun fast ein Jahr vorbei, da wird doch ein Schreiben sinnfrei sein, oder?

Mein Kopf zerbricht demnächst, ich kann mit meinen Eltern nicht darüber reden und ich weiß nicht, wo man sich beraten kann (Wolfsburg Stadtmitte).Gut schlafen konnte ich leider letzte Nacht nicht, obwohl ich die Videos und Links gründlich gelesen/angeschaut habe.


----------



## agony (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Mein Kopf zerbricht demnächst, gut schlafen konnte ich leider letzte Nacht nicht, obwohl ich die Videos und Links gründlich gelesen/angeschaut habe.


 
Tsss, wo ist dein Problem ? Ich habe mich auch 2008 bei Opendownload angemeldet, natürlich nicht bezahlt, und seit 13 Monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört. Wo bleibt das Altpapier für den Winter :-D ? Ok, du könntest denen jetzt noch einen Brief schreiben, ich denke allerdings nicht das den irgendjemand lesen würde.. Ich persönlich würde keine Brieffreundschaft mit diesem Verein eingehen.


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich meine Log-In Daten einmal benutzt habe oder nicht.
Dann hatte ich noch das Firefox runtergeladen.
Befinde ich mich deswegen im krieg/Gefahr? 
Dass ich einmal bezahlt habe, war einfach pure Dummheit meinerseits, schöner Denkzettel für mich :wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Der erste Link funktioniert nicht .´
Die Videos von Katzenjens sind klasse.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Der erste Link funktioniert nicht .´


Nimm den hier 
Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das Lesen beruhigt einem ,das Beruhigungsvideo Jens´ auch.
Es ist schon krass, wie sich sowas auf jemandem auswirkt, der sich nicht informiert hat (war/ist bei mir auch so) .
Zwar bleibt das mulmige Gefühl,aber ist normal (mehr oder weniger : ) ) .
Kann es sogar kaum erwarten, mehr Schmierpapier zu bekommen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn  man das seit über vier Jahren  mitverfolgt ( so lange gibt es schon die Nutzlosbranche) 
gibt es nur noch selten etwas Neues. opendownload ist nur deswegen bemerkenswert, weil es
vermutlich den absoluten Rekord an Betroffenen hält: schätzungsweise  mehrere  hunderttausend 
Geht man von konservativer  Schätzung aus, dass etwa 10% bezahlen, spült das Millionen in deren Kassen.


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Kann es sogar kaum erwarten, mehr Schmierpapier zu bekommen.


Was hübsches für Nikolaus draus basteln Origami Deutschland e.V.

Du bist ja minderjährig. Da bist Du über die "üblichen" Einwendungen hinaus noch besonders geschützt. 
Doppelter Grund für :Keine Sorge.
Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Teleton schrieb:


> Du bist ja minderjährig. Da bist Du über die "*üblichen" Einwendungen* hinaus noch besonders geschützt.
> Doppelter Grund für :Keine Sorge.
> Schau mal hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


 
Thanks a lot.
Ich habe deinen Beitrag zitiert und das hervorgehoben, was mir unklar ist.
Selbstverständlich habe ich deinen Link durchgelesen, Daumen hoch an den Autor.
Aber wie es aussieht, werden meine Eltern sowieso Wind davon bekommen, also erzähle ich es ihnen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## wahlhesse (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Aber wie es aussieht, werden meine Eltern sowieso Wind davon bekommen, also erzähle ich es ihnen in den nächsten Tagen.



Am besten Du weihst sie mit dem Link zu diesem Thread ein. Das wird dann auch kein Donnerwetter geben, weil auch genügend Erwachsene reinfallen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich habe es ihnen über ein Jahr verschwiegen und heimlich 96€ von meiner Spardose überwiesen.

Aber was solls, ich weiß, dass die Wahrheit am längsten währt und ich auch darauf Wert lege, Lügen diesbezüglich sind sinnlos.


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Ich habe deinen Beitrag zitiert und das hervorgehoben, was mir unklar ist.


Da habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Schon bei Erwachsenen gibt es viele gute Gründe an der Wirksamkeit von Abofallenverträgen zu zweifeln.Z.B.: Keine übereinstimmenden Erklärungen, Sittenwidrigkeit, arglistige Täuschung, die "üblichen Einwendungen" halt. Bei Minderjährigen kommt halt noch der §108 BGB dazu.

Deine Eltern einzuweihen ist sicherlich eine gute Idee. In so eine Falle zu tappen ist keine Schande. Ich wäre da nicht auf meine Kinder sauer sondern die Fallensteller. Es würde mich ausserdem freuen wenn sich meine Kinder mir bei echten (oder scheinbar echten) Problemen anvertrauen.


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Seinen Eltern die Situation zu schildern fällt immer schwer, ich gehöre auch dazu.

Eine Frage habe ich da dennoch zur Unmündigkeit:
Zur Zeit der Registrierung war ich 15 und nun bin ich 16.
Eine Person ist minderjährig zwischen 0 und 17, oder ?
Im Januar(14.01. ) , also kurz nach der Rechnung/Mahnung ,
werde ich 17.
Bin ich also zur Zeit des "Vertrages" (ich setze es bewusst in Anführungsstrichen, da ich mir bewusst bin, dass kein Vertrag bei Opendownload besteht).
Oder ab wann wird "gemessen",ob man mündig/unmündig ist?
Zum Zeitpunkt der Registrierung?


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Eine Person ist minderjährig zwischen 0 und 17, oder ?


Bis zum *18*ten Geburtstag bist Du minderjährig, solange entscheiden Deine Eltern. Das 17te *vollendet* ist das Stichwort.


----------



## Sad_Childi (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Dann bin ich beruhigt.
Was heißt hier beruhigt?!
Auch Volljährige kommen aus dieser Sache unbeschadet heraus,aber mein Gewissen sagt mir:
Nerven zusammenhalten, lass dir nichts anderes einreden.
Die Videos Jens´,das Computerbetrug-Forum, die Seite des Verbrauchesschutzes haben Recht.Mit einem Anwalt unsererseits zu reagieren ist geschenktes Geld.
Da kann man mir noch mit Anwalt [.......],Inkasso blubb drohen,nun sieht die Welt doch viel lustiger aus.
Nur reagieren, wenn gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.
Schicksal, dass es bei mir alles kurz vor Weihnachten ist. :- )
Ich danke allen hier nochmal, natürlich ersetzen die Beiträge keinen richterlichen Rat etc. ... doch kann ich diese Nacht besser schlafen,alles aus der Seele gefragt/geschrieben/geschmunzelt.
Ich denke, dass bei mir (wie bei anderen ) nicht viel getan werden muss/kann und somit einfach nur auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (wenn überhaupt) warten.


----------



## agony (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Was von meiner Anmeldung 2008 eventuell übrig geblieben ist, kann
ich jetzt nur noch in meinem Spam Ordner finden. Damals ging
es fast zeitgleich mit nigeria scam mails, und anderen dubiosen
Kram los.. mein Spam Ordner ist immer gut gefüllt.. nur opendownload
schreibt mir nicht mehr :sun:


----------



## Jane++ (15 Oktober 2009)

*Content Services Ltd-rechnung bezahlt was tun?-->Softwaresammler.de*

Hallo erstmal
Ich habe vor kurzem eine rechnung über 138 euro(mahnung ) bekommen.
Vor Angst nach noch höheren Mahnungen zahlte ich den betrag ein!
Ich suchte danach im internet nach Content Services Ltd und entsetzt las ich das diese firma so zusagen[ edit] bzw abzocker sind
Wa soll ich nun machen?
kann ich das geld i.wie wiederbekommen?
und ich werde ja für die anderen 12 monate noch eine Rechnung bekommen soll ich diese nicht einzahlen?
lg


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Wenn der Köter für das zweite Jahr wieder eine Wurstsemmel will:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Theoretisch besteht die Möglichkeit, das Geld, das man im Rechtsirrtum gezahlt hat, gerichtlich wieder einzuklagen.
Das hat auch verschiedentlich mal geklappt:
Betreiber von Opendownloads.de/Softwaresammler.de gibt erneut klein bei - Antispam e. V.
Eine Gewähr dafür, dass das immer so reibungslos funktioniert, gibt es allerdings nicht.


----------



## SvenEric (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nabend, 

ich habe heute nochmal auf die Seite von Softwaresammler geschaut, nachdem heute der erste Brief von einem Anwalt kam ( übliche "Anmeldung" leider mir richtiger Adresse...) und dort istg mir aufgefallen, dass sie mittlerweile uaf ein Widerrufsrecht hinweißen. Wird es dadurch für die eher möglich das Geld wirklich einzutreiben, der Hinweiß auf die kostenpflichtige Mitgfliedschaft ist weiterhin sehr klein. 
Auch die andere Seite scheint dazu zu lernen, wann ist denn der Punkt erreicht wo wir uns nicht mehr auf unlauteren Wettbewerb beziehen können erreicht?

schöne grüße


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



SvenEric schrieb:


> Wird es dadurch für die eher möglich das Geld wirklich einzutreiben, der Hinweiß auf die kostenpflichtige Mitgfliedschaft ist weiterhin sehr klein.


Was die  nachträglich reinbasteln ist unerheblich.  
Merke:* "Webseiten  sind nicht in Granit  gemeißelt"*
das kann Sekunden später schon wieder verschwunden sein 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



SvenEric schrieb:


> ...dass sie mittlerweile uaf ein Widerrufsrecht hinweißen...



"Hinweisen" auf der Webseite reicht nicht. Es muss nachweislich eine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform dem Verbraucher zugegangen sein, d.h. mindestens per e-Mail mit anschließendem Ausdruck am eigenen Drucker (hierüber müsste sich der Anbieter vergewissert haben).

Gibt es keine wirksame Zustellung einer Widerrufsbelehrung, hat auch die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen begonnen.

Ohnehin kommt bei solchen Angeboten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, so dass der Widerruf nur in zweiter Linie überhaupt interessant ist.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Region - Kelheim - Kelheim :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de


> Abo-Falle: Sturheit siegt über dreiste Forderung
> ...
> Er marschierte, mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung im Rücken, zum Anwalt, ließ sich von diesem ein
> Schreiben formulieren, wonach eine Zahlung nicht infrage komme.


Den Gang zum Anwalt hätte er sich sparen können


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Region - Kelheim - Kelheim :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de
> 
> Den Gang zum Anwalt hätte er sich sparen können



_Hoffentlich hatte er Rechtsschuitzversicherung, sonst wäre es hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Das aufgesetzte Schreiben landet genauso im Abfall, wie die Schreiben von der Abzockfirma. Wer macht sich denn einen Kopf wegen 96 EUR. Selbst, wenn es zu einer Verhandlung käme und die Abzocker würden Recht bekommen, würde sich alles im Rahmen halten. Aber wie soll es zu einer Verhandlung kommen.Würde sagen, man wird eher 5 x vom Blitz getroffen, als wenn man einmal mit den Abzockern vor Gericht sitzt. Ist doch völlig undenkbar. Was soll Hinweis auf Anwalt. Soll das etwa nachgeahmt werde. Ich hoffe, das keiner diesen Aufwand betreibt.:wall:_


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das keiner diesen Aufwand betreibt.


Wir raten nicht dazu, noch nicht mal zu Schreibseleien 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Es gibt allerdings Menschen, die brauchen diese Sedativa,  auch wenn es nur Placebos sind


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Sad_Childi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich beruhigt.
> Was heißt hier beruhigt?!




Was willst Du mit richterlichen Rat? Frage 10 Richter und Du bekommst vielleicht 10 unterschiedliche Antworten. Mache das, was hier im Forum steht. Mahnbescheid - wäre kein Problem für "die". Kann jeder machen, wird ja vom Gericht nicht geprüft. Vielleicht bekommst Du einen:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:. Wäre doch mal eine Abwechselung in diesem Forum. Aber zu diesem "Lacher" wird es leider nicht kommen. Dann schöne :tannenbaum:


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2684630784#post2684630784


> Am 11.10.09 richten Sie eine unbegündete Forderung an eben meine email-Adresse. In der Annahme Sie hätten sich beidesmal in der Adresse geirrt, ignorierte ich diese Schreiben. Daraufhin sandten sie mir eine Mahnung mit Androhung erheblicher Rechtsnachteile, die auch schon in den beiden erwähnten Schreiben angedeutet wurden. Dies erfüllt m.E. den Straftatbestand nach § 240, BGB.
> 
> Bisher habe ich mit der Bearbeitung Ihrer Anschreiben zwei Stunden gebraucht. Mit der Zusendung weiterer Schreiben, per Brief- oder elektronischer Post oder sonstigen Anfragen, erklären Sie sich unwiderruflich bereit, mir meine Bearbeitungszeit mit € 200.--/Stunde zu vergüten. Sie erklären gleichzeitig, dass die Bemessung des Zeitbedarfs ausschliesslich mir obliegt.


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Hallo! Also, nachdem das Thema "Abzocker im Internet" jetzt nun schon in vielen diversen Foren "ewig" abgehandelt" wurde, wird wohl niemand mehr die Abzocker  ernst nehmen. Gruß von Lara




Da hast Du wohl Recht. Manche sind aber eingeschüchtert und wollen persönlich , was eigentlich hier geschrieben steht, noch mal in Kurzform hören. Zwei Sätze sagen alles aus, um mal das Forum zusammenzufassen:  Ignoriere jeden Posteingang von Abzockfirmen, sie können Dir nicht ans Leder! Außer Drohungen und Mahnungen wirst Du nichts von denen bekommen. Wo finde ich denn die anderen Beiträge von Dir. Benutzername  .........kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Manche sind aber eingeschüchtert


10-30% der Betroffenen zahlen nach Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.
Was das bei zigtausender Betroffener bedeutet, kann sich jeder mit dem Taschenrechner ausrechnen.


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Manche bekommen gar nicht mit, dass sie auf Abzocker reingefallen sind. Sie schieben die Schuld auf sich selber, nachdem die Rechnung kam und sie sich noch mal die Seite angesehen haben und plötzlich die Kosten sehen und zahlen willenlos.
Die Anderen erkennen die Abzockmethode. Informieren sich auch, aber die Angst ist größer und spätestens nach der 2. Mahnung wird gezahlt.  Die Angst ist auch durch die Foren bei dieser Gruppe nicht zu nehmen. Es will ihnen einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass die Abzocker außer Mahnungen nichts unternehmen. Wenn dann noch eine Mahnung von einem Rechtsanwalt kommt, drehen sie durch. Wahrscheinlich wird es diese Gruppe  immer geben. Und das Geld, was diese Gruppe "denen" bringt, ernährt sie sehr gut.
Die Mahnungen von den Firmen und Rechtsanwälten sind nur "Versuche". Entweder es funktioniert oder es funktioniert nicht. Sie regen sich keine Sekunde über einen Zahlungsverweigerung auf. Ein Nichtzahler wird einfach nach den Mahnungen abgehakt. Bloß das muss erst mal in die Köpfe der "Abgezockten".  d.m.d.W.t.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Leider war dies auch bedingt durch die Interesselosigkeit unserer Justizzypresse, die wohl am kommenden Mittwoch endlich ihren letzten Arbeitstag als Justizministerin hat und seither "keinen Handlungsbedarf" sah, dem Treiben der Nutzlosbanden und deren angeschlossenen Inkassobutze bzw. -anwälten Einhalt zu gebieten.

Die designierte Justizministerin hat sich jedenfalls das Vorgehen gegen Internetabzocker auf ihre Fahnen geschrieben. Das ist sogar im Koalitionsvertrag festgehalten.

Hoffen wir also, dass den Worten auch wirklich Taten folgen!


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (26 Oktober 2009)

Und vor allem Dingen, wie der Begriff "Abzocker " ausgelegt wird, wann jemand als Abzocker eingestuft wird. Mit geringer Umstellung ihrer Webseiten, können sie wieder durch Gesetze schlüpfen, die sowieso erst mal erstellt werden müssten.



KoRner 26.07.2009 schrieb:


> Hi ich war zuerst ein Betrugsopfer bei Mega-Downloads
> ...



Also, Dein Beitrag ist ja schon älter. Ich bin hier neu im Forum und lese mir mal so die Beiträge durch. Bloß ich kann nicht umhin zu sagen, 2x auf Abzocker reinzufallen = krass!!!! Denke, wenn  es einmal passiert ist, dann sollte man schon mal die Augen aufmachen. Megadownload und Opendownload, da muss man stutzig werden, wenn man beide Seiten ansieht, ähneln sich wohl "etwas" oder haben sich geähnelt. Mega hat ja die Kostenangabe jetzt "unübersehbar"  dargestellt. d.m.d.W.t.


----------



## bernhard (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Dann mal für Forenneulinge einige Hinweise: Userschelte ist hier unüblich. Beiträge sollten zum Informationsgewinn beitragen. Für Plaudereien haben wir eine eigene Ecke.


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Dann mal für Forenneulinge einige Hinweise: Userschelte ist hier unüblich. Beiträge sollten zum Informationsgewinn beitragen. Für Plaudereien haben wir eine eigene Ecke.



Oh, ....Entschuldigung, aber 2x......., passiert eben alles.  d.m.d.W.t.


----------



## laravandenberg (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl Recht. Manche sind aber eingeschüchtert und wollen persönlich , was eigentlich hier geschrieben steht, noch mal in Kurzform hören. Zwei Sätze sagen alles aus, um mal das Forum zusammenzufassen: Ignoriere jeden Posteingang von Abzockfirmen, sie können Dir nicht ans Leder! Außer Drohungen und Mahnungen wirst Du nichts von denen bekommen. Wo finde ich denn die anderen Beiträge von Dir. Benutzername .........kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Schönen Sonntag.


 
Ja, Du hast doch eine Belehrung bekommen, wo man hier noch Beiträge erstellen kann. Die Anderen Beiträge von mir findest Du in der Plauderecke. Oder gebe einfach mal bei google laravandenberg ein, dann wirst Du mich finden und kannst mehr über mich erfahren. Kommst so auch auf meine Webseiten. Um  aber in der Plauederecke herumzuplaudern, da ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Beiträge, die jetzt in der Plauderecke stehen, nicht unbedingt nutzlos sind. Habe ja auch auf ein Programm hingewiesen, mit dessen Nutzung  es nicht passieren kann, dass man zwei mal auf einen Nutzlosanbeiter reinfällt, worüber Du Dich ja indirekt lustig gemacht hast. Aber, Du hast Recht, auch ohne dieses Programm fällt man nicht zwei mal auf die Nutzlosanbieter rein. Ich zweifle stark an, dass das wirklich passiert ist. 
Aber, wer schaut auf dieses Thema , was jetzt in der Plauderecke steht. Gruß, Lara van den Berg


----------



## laravandenberg (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



bernhard schrieb:


> Dann mal für Forenneulinge einige Hinweise: Userschelte ist hier unüblich. Beiträge sollten zum Informationsgewinn beitragen. Für Plaudereien haben wir eine eigene Ecke.



Hallo! Habe mir mal den bei Dir unten aufgeführten Link als Navigationspunkt auf meine Seite gezogen. Wird wohl niemand etwas dagegen haben, oder?
Denke der Inhalt sagt "alles", was jeder wissen sollte, der Hilfe sucht. Gruß, L. v. d. Berg


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> .. Wird wohl niemand etwas dagegen haben, oder?
> Denke der Inhalt sagt "alles", was jeder wissen sollte, der Hilfe sucht. Gruß, L. v. d. Berg


Verlinken ist ausdrücklich erwünscht :dafuer:.
Den Text zu kopieren und als eigenes verkaufen ist allerdings nicht gestattet. Haben wir auch ab und zu mal. Aber Google ist da gründlich und petzt. 

Und wenn der besagte Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
nicht reicht, gibts hier:
Infos und Grundsatzartikel
alle weiterführenden Informationen. Dort sollten dann keinerlei Fragen mehr offen bleiben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## laravandenberg (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ist schon verlinkt! Der Link wurde so übernommen, wie er dort steht. Ich denke, wie erwähnt, dass der Inhalt alles, was wichtig ist aussagt. Und ich will eigentlich meine Seite nicht noch mehr ausbauen. Meine Seite zeigt ja den Wertegang einer Abzockmethode und wie ich darauf reagiert habe. Dieser Link ist ja allgemein gehalten und gibt Hinweise für alle, die in die Falle getappt sind. Der Inhalt ist eine schöne  Zusammenfassung, was zu tun ist, wenn man auf die Abzocker reingefallen ist. Vielleicht müsste vom Forum aus etwas auffälliger auf diesen Link aufmerksam gemacht werden. Gruß, L.v.d. Berg


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> .....aber, wer schaut auf dieses Thema , was jetzt in der Plauderecke steht. Gruß, Lara van den Berg




_Hallo! Danke erst mal für das Passwort für die  von Dir gesperrte  Piratenseite. Ich schreibe jetzt extra hier und nicht in der „Plauderecke“, um „Nützliches „ doch vielleicht mal der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen. Du hast ja hier im Forum  die Breitseite bekommen, weil Du auf Deine Seite aufmerksam gemacht hast. Aber ich darf doch auf Deine andere Seite [noparse]www.abzocker-im-internet.npage [/noparse]aufmerksam machen. Oder darf man das auch nicht. Diese Seite wurde von anderen Foren und auch von dem, von Dir erwähnten Programm WOT, als „nützlich, informativ und unterhaltend“ eingestuft. WOT schreibt noch, …eine Seite, die gegen Abzocker kämpft. Mir gefällt vor allem, dass wirklich alles „unterhaltend“ dargestellt wurde. Es kommt keine Langeweile auf, obwohl die Darstellungen umfangreich, vielleicht zu umfangreich, dargestellt sind. Die Art und Weise, wie auf die Abzockerseite gelockt wird und welche Falschaussagen von den Abzockern gemacht werden und dann, unter Druck, die Methode wieder geändert wurde, habe ich in keinem Forum so bildlich dargestellt gesehen. Abgesehen, wie Du mit den Abzockern umgehst, sind auch die allgemeingültigen  Hinweise, wie man sich verhalten soll, eingebaut, auch die verschiedenen Videos sind sehr hilfreich. Noch ein Wort zu dem von Dir erwähnten Programm WOT, was kostenlos im Netz runter geladen werden kann. Ich habe es ausprobiert und es funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei. Selbst, wenn eine Seite aufgerufen wird, die mit Abzocke nichts zu tun hat und sich eine unseriöse Werbung drüber legt, springt das Programm an._
_Habe auch Deine Beiträge in der Ecke zum Plaudern angesehen. Sind doch auch ganz informativ. Wie ich gelesen habe, wurden sie in die Plauderecke verschoben. Aber sie weichen doch nicht vom Thema ab. Das große Thema ist doch Abzocke. Bloß beim Lesen dieser Beiträge stellte ich fest, dass Du Dich revidiert hast. In Deiner Webseite sprichst Du noch vom „Verkauf“ von Freeware. Jetzt sagst Du, dass die Abzocker sich als „Dienstleister“ fühlen, die nur Freeware bereitstellen und man ihnen deshalb auf gesetzlichen Weg nicht ans Leder kann. Wenn Du Deine Meinung geändert hast, dann stelle es auf Deiner Webseite richtig . Und erläutere Deine Meinungsänderung.  Irgendwo wird es schon reinpassen._
_Na mal sehen, wo mein Beitrag landet. Vielleicht auch zu viel geplaudert?!_
_.Gruß, die.mit dem.Wolf tanzt_


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch zu viel geplaudert?!


so ist es


----------



## laravandenberg (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> _Na mal sehen, wo mein Beitrag landet. Vielleicht auch zu viel geplaudert?!_
> _.Gruß, die.mit dem.Wolf tanzt_



Du meinst es zwar gut,  aber lass die langen Beiträge, sie bringen nichts und sind hier nicht unbedingt erwünscht.  Es gibt sowieso nichts Neues, in Bezug Opendownload und Softwaresammler, zu berichten. Wenn Du was von mir willst, dann nimm die mail-Adresse aus meiner Webseite. Für meine Seite brauchst Du keine Reklame zu machen, sie ist  bekannt, dass sehe ich an den laufenden Zuschriften.   :-D  Lara v.d. Berg


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

:wall:Hallo Zusammen

Ich selbst bin auch reingefallen.

War aber sehr dumm von mir eine Teilzahlung zu erwarten von die dubiosen Anbieter.

Jetzt haben Sie mir eine Teilzahlung erlaubt.

Soll ich jetzt einfach ignorieren für diesen 3 Monate..oder was soll ich tun???  Ich habe Angst, dass Sie mich danach wieder suchen werden.

Hilft mir...soll ich das jetzt ignorieren??

Danke und Gruss

miichii


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> Jetzt haben Sie mir eine Teilzahlung erlaubt.



Hast Du irgendwas unterschrieben? Eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung? - Wenn ja: dann geh zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherberatung.

Wenn nein: dann können die Dir gar nichts. 
Irgendwelche weiteren Brieffreundschaften solltest Du Dir verkneifen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwas unterschrieben? Eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung? - Wenn ja: dann geh zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherberatung.
> 
> Wenn nein: dann können die Dir gar nichts.
> Irgendwelche weiteren Brieffreundschaften solltest Du Dir verkneifen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


 

ooh nein sie haben mir eine Forderung brief per e.mail geschickt. habe schon unterschrieben, dass ich eine Teilzahlung machen, möchte mus ich jetzt zum Verbraucherberatung.
Was ist genau ein Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> ooh nein sie haben mir eine Forderung brief per e.mail geschickt. habe schon unterschrieben, dass ich eine Teilzahlung machen, möchte mus ich jetzt zum Verbraucherberatung.
> Was ist genau ein Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung
> 
> danke für deine hilfe




Wenn Du keinen Ratenzahlungsvertrag unterschrieben hast, dann mache es auch nicht. Weiter brauchst Du nichts zu machen! Lara


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Wenn Du keinen Ratenzahlungsvertrag unterschrieben hast, dann mache es auch nicht. Weiter brauchst Du nichts zu machen! Lara


 
also ich habe nur ein Brief unterschrieben und habe geschrieben, dass ich in 3 Monat die Rechnung zahle. Sie haben dies erlaubt.
Es ist sowie eine Teilrück zahlung.

Ich verstehe aber nicht was ein Ratenzahlungsvertrag ist kannst du mir dies erklären??

danke


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Was genau hast Du unterschrieben? Einen Text der Gegenseite, Deinen Brief mit der Bitte um Zahlungsausschub?





> Was ist genau ein Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung


Ein eigenständiger Vertrag über Teilzahlungen der dann u.U. Anspruchsgrundlage einer Forderung (unabhängig von der ursprünglichen Aboforderung) sein kann.
Ist auch noch kein Beinbruch, aber Du brauchst dann professionelle Hilfe von Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Zeige lieber das, was Du geschrieben hast, zur Sicherheit nochmal bei einer Verbraucherberatung.

Solange man aber nicht ausdrücklich geschrieben hat, dass man die Forderung anerkennt, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Nächstens bitte vorher erkundigen, bevor man an die Gegenpartei irgendwas losgackert.


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Teleton schrieb:


> Was genau hast Du unterschrieben? Einen Text der Gegenseite, Deinen Brief mit der Bitte um Zahlungsausschub?Ein eigenständiger Vertrag über Teilzahlungen der dann u.U. Anspruchsgrundlage einer Forderung (unabhängig von der ursprünglichen Aboforderung) sein kann.
> Ist auch noch kein Beinbruch, aber Du brauchst dann professionelle Hilfe von Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt.


 
also ich habe ein brief: Bitte um Stunden eine Forderungsbrief 

nur ich habe unterschrieben.
was passiert wenn ich dies unterschireben habe???


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das muss jemand vor Ort angucken, das können wir hier nicht über das Forum machen.


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> also ich habe nur ein Brief unterschrieben und habe geschrieben, dass ich in 3 Monat die Rechnung zahle. Sie haben dies erlaubt.
> Es ist sowie eine Teilrück zahlung.
> 
> Ich verstehe aber nicht was ein Ratenzahlungsvertrag ist kannst du mir dies erklären??
> ...



Ja, was hast Du unterschrieben. In Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung steht, wie Raten gezahlt werden, Summe, Termine usw. Ob Abbuchung, da müsstest Du dann ja Kontonummer angegeben haben. Schon die Überschrift müsste aussagen, was es ist. Schau doch mal bei google Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, da sind Vordrucke vorhanden. Gruß Lara


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das muss jemand vor Ort angucken, das können wir hier nicht über das Forum machen.


 
seit ihr aus der schweiz??

kennt ihr irgendwo ein Verbrauchersberatung??


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nochmal, dass führt hier zu weit, alle genau zu erklären. Suche bei google nach Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, dort ist alles erklärt. Gruß


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Nochmal, dass führt hier zu weit, alle genau zu erklären. Suche bei google nach Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, dort ist alles erklärt. Gruß


 

danke ich habe sie jetzt im google gelesen.

habe jetzt verstanden..

in meinem brief wo ich geschickt habe, dass ich nur eine bitte um die rechnung zu einer späteren zeit zhalen kann. nur ich habe sie unterschrieben.

doch bei einer ratenzahlungsvereinbarung geht es doch um verkäufer und käufer.


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nach Deiner Aussage, hast Du den Brief selbst verfasst. Hast nur geschrieben, dass Du in 3 Monaten bezahlst und sie haben geantwortet, es ist i.O., sinngemäß. Das ist doch kein Vertrag! Schreibe einfach noch mal, dass Du Dich revidierst, mal sehen, was als Antwort kommt. Gruß


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Das ist doch kein Vertrag!


Klar ist das einer, aber wie gesagt kein Beinbruch


Suche Dir eine Verbraucherberatung in Deiner Nähe. Kommst Du aus der Schweiz?


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Teleton schrieb:


> Klar ist das einer, aber wie gesagt kein Beinbruch
> 
> 
> Suche Dir eine Verbraucherberatung in Deiner Nähe. Kommst Du aus der Schweiz?


 

jaah aus der schweiz

weiss jemand wo ein verbrauchersberatung hat

ich bin noch minderjährig....nur dass ihr mit bekommt.


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> danke ich habe sie jetzt im google gelesen.
> 
> habe jetzt verstanden..
> 
> ...




Na, ja, es geht schon auch darum, das Schulden auf Raten beglichen werden. Schreibe denen, Du hast es Dir anders überlegt und warte, was als Antwort kommt, dann komme noch mal ins Forum. Lara


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Aussage, hast Du den Brief selbst verfasst. Hast nur geschrieben, dass Du in 3 Monaten bezahlst und sie haben geantwortet, es ist i.O., sinngemäß. Das ist doch kein Vertrag! Schreibe einfach noch mal, dass Du Dich revidierst, mal sehen, was als Antwort kommt. Gruß


 
wie kann ich revidieren... also wie kann ich schreiben??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:49:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:48:33 ----------




miichii schrieb:


> wie kann ich revidieren... also wie kann ich schreiben??


 

okk ich probiere mal


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> jaah aus der schweiz
> 
> weiss jemand wo ein verbrauchersberatung hat
> 
> ich bin noch minderjährig....nur dass ihr mit bekommt.



Also minderjährig...., dann können wir alles vergessen!


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nö, da können die Anbieter alles vergessen wie sie ans Geld kommen


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Nö, da können die Anbieter alles vergessen wie sie ans Geld kommen


 

und wie jetzt???

diese anbieter wissen, dass ich minderjährig bin.. doch sie sagen, dass ich trotzdem die rechnung zahlen muss... damit ich keine problem mit anwalt von ihnen bekomme


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Schreibe denen, Du hast es Dir anders überlegt und warte, was als Antwort kommt,


NEIN,schreibe denen *nicht*nochmal im Alleingang.
Wenn Du minderjährig bist bist Du möglicherweise (wie in Deutschland) besonders geschützt. Beichte Deinen Eltern, die sollen entscheiden wie es weitergeht und ggf Konsumentschutz oder wie das bei Euch heisst aufsuchen.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

konsumentenschutz.ch :: Startseite

Das ist Eure Anlaufadresse.

Die Rechtssituation von Minderjährigen in der Schweiz ist, so weit bekannt, ganz ähnlich wie in Deutschland geregelt.
Geschäftsfähigkeit ? Wikipedia


> Wer nicht urteilsfähig ist, vermag unter Vorbehalt der gesetzlichen Ausnahmen durch seine Handlungen keine rechtliche Wirkung herbeizuführen (Art. 18 ZGB).


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Nö, da können die Anbieter alles vergessen wie sie ans Geld kommen




Na, so habe ich es wohl gemeint! Gruß

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:16:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:09:56 ----------




Teleton schrieb:


> Klar ist das einer, aber wie gesagt kein Beinbruch
> 
> 
> Suche Dir eine Verbraucherberatung in Deiner Nähe. Kommst Du aus der Schweiz?



Hat jetzt nichts mit dem speziellen User zu tun. Aber doch mal eine Frage, da es ja nach Deiner Meinung ein Vertrag ist. Bei Euch in Deutschland sind die Gesetze demnach so, ich frage bei einem Hersteller an, ob ich ein bestimmtes Handy kaufen kann. Er antwortet ja. Also bin ich einen Vertrag eingegangen und muss das Handy kaufen. Also, wenn sie dort anfragt, ob sie Ratenzahlung machen kann und der Abzocker antwortet, ja, dass können sie, dann ist das ein Vertrag? Deutschland hat seltsame Gesetze! Lara v.d.Berg


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ein Vertrag besteht aus zwei gleichgerichteten Willenserklärungen, und aus Angebot sowie Annahme. Das alles ist in dem Fall für meine Begriffe erfüllt.
Es kommt aber darauf an, ob nur eine "Anfrage" gestellt wurde, oder ob eine konkrete Absichtserklärung geäußert wurde.
Vertrag ? Wikipedia


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

vielen dank für eure unterstützung

ich werde mich nochmals melden wenns etwas gibt

vielen dank

gruss miichii


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

die haben mir zurück geschrieben

und drauf steht, dass ich eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben haben.. jetzt muss ich eben doch zahlen....ich finde kein audweg mehr... hilf mir


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Aussage, hast Du den Brief selbst verfasst. Hast nur geschrieben, dass Du in 3 Monaten bezahlst und sie haben geantwortet, es ist i.O., sinngemäß. Das ist doch kein Vertrag! Schreibe einfach noch mal, dass Du Dich revidierst, mal sehen, was als Antwort kommt. Gruß


 
kannst du mir weiter helfen'?

die haben mir zurück geschrieben

und drauf steht, dass ich eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben haben.. jetzt muss ich eben doch zahlen....ich finde kein audweg mehr... hilf mir 

danke


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Gar nichts musst Du.
Wenn Du minderjährig bist, kannst Du (auch als Schweizer) so eine Vereinbarung nicht abschließen. Gilt nicht.

Aber wie Du willst. Wir haben es Dir bereits lang und breit gesagt, was Du machen sollst.
Wenn Du nicht willst und zuviel Taschengeld hast, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
So ein bißchen hat man auch den Eindruck, Du willst uns hier veräppeln. Oder?

Warum fängst Du mit denen wieder eine Schreiberei an, obwohl wir gesagt haben: lass es? - Wer nicht hören will...
Aber das ist doch alles nur Bluff.
Es gibt eigentlich überhaupt keinen Grund für Angst. Die Angst macht man sich selbst mit der überflüssigen Brieffreundschaft.
Eigentlich können die Dir gar nichts. Schon gar nicht in der Schweiz.


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Gar nichts musst Du.
> Wenn Du minderjährig bist, kannst Du (auch als Schweizer) so eine Vereinbarung nicht abschließen. Gilt nicht.
> 
> Aber wie Du willst. Wir haben es Dir bereits lang und breit gesagt, was Du machen sollst.
> ...


 

nein ich meine es total ernst..:cry:

also wie du meinst, heisst das ich soll gar nichts machen??? ich habe mich schon bei den Konsumenten schutz gemeldet...aber ich möchte nur sicher sein, dass mir nichts passiert wenn ich nicht zahle... weil auf mein Vereinbarungsbrief steht, dass ich zahlen werde. und ich sogar unterschrieben habe... das heisst dann doch ich bin wie schon verloren...:cry:

(mit meinen unterschrift habe ich bestätigt....diese anbietern können auch sagen, dass ich dies bestätigt habe und somit ich bezahlen muss...)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:25:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:23:11 ----------




miichii schrieb:


> nein ich meine es total ernst..:cry:
> 
> also wie du meinst, heisst das ich soll gar nichts machen??? ich habe mich schon bei den Konsumenten schutz gemeldet...aber ich möchte nur sicher sein, dass mir nichts passiert wenn ich nicht zahle... weil auf mein Vereinbarungsbrief steht, dass ich zahlen werde. und ich sogar unterschrieben habe... das heisst dann doch ich bin wie schon verloren...:cry:
> 
> (mit meinen unterschrift habe ich bestätigt....diese anbietern können auch sagen, dass ich dies bestätigt habe und somit ich bezahlen muss...)


 

ich habe nie mehr mit ihnen geschrieben, als ich erst heute gelesen habe, was ihr mir geschrieben haben. die haben mir nur geantwortet, was ich vor ein paar tagen geschrieben habe...


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> nein ich meine es total ernst..:cry:
> 
> also wie du meinst, heisst das ich soll gar nichts machen???



Du hast Dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet.



miichii schrieb:


> (mit meinen unterschrift habe ich bestätigt....diese anbietern können auch sagen, dass ich dies bestätigt habe und somit ich bezahlen muss...)



Nochmal: Du bist nicht volljährig. Was Du da unterschrieben hast, ist für die Abzocker total wertlos. Das könnte auch Euer Wellensittich/Hamster/sonstwer mit einem Küttel unterzeichnet haben.

Kapiert?


----------



## pustekuchen (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo liebe betrogene,
ich bin auch so einer. Allerdings schon im 2. Jahr.
Die Rechnung für´s erste Jahr hab ich bezahlt, ( 96 € ) den Zahltermin für´s 2. Jahr hab ich verstreichen lassen. Jetz gab´s Post vom lieben Herrn Tank. Der will jetzt schon 138 € (!!). Danach machte ich eine Anfrage zur Ratenzahlung. Antwort: 183 € (!!!) in 3 Raten. Soweit zum Sachverhalt. Meine Frage: 
Macht es Sinn den Tank pol. anzuzeigen?? Und kann ich eventl. die 96 € aus dem 1. Jahr zurückbekommen?? Wäre schön wenn da jemand einen Rat für mich hat.
Gruß, pustekuchen


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Du hast Dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:-p:-p:-p:-p aaahh!!!:-p
das heisst mir passiert nichts.... einfach nur abwarten, was diese Anbietern so tun...und fertiig!!!

vielen dank....jetzt bin ich beruhigt....

bist du aus der schweiz???


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nein, ich bin ein waschechter Dytscher. 

Aber ich kenne diese Abzockerszene jetzt seit 4 Jahren, zusammen mit den anderen hier beobachten wir das. 
Es gibt seit diesen 4 Jahren sicherlich einige Hunderttausend Schweizer und über eine Million Deutsche, die auf diese Abzockerei reingefallen sind.

Aber 90% davon zahlen nicht. Und die meisten davon reagieren auch nicht. Auch die Schwyzer nicht. Grad die können nämlich ganz schön dickfellig sein.
Oder? 

Und denen geht es richtig gut dabei. In den ganzen 4 Jahren haben wir auch noch von keinem einzigen Prozess der Abzocker in der Schweiz gehört. In Deutschland gab es 6 Prozesse, aber alle von den Abzockern verloren.
Was will man mehr?

Die trauen sich kaum vor deutsche Richter, in der Schweiz erst recht nicht. Da kriegen die die Hucke voll.

Also. Nur keine Panik.


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

wooow du machst einen gleich leicht

ich fühll mich total besser...wenn noch etwas ist schreib ich dir sicher okay???

z.B. wenn diese dann wieder bei mir melden , werde ich dir dann bescheid sagen...vielen dank noch für deine hilfe!!!!:-D

jett kann ich in ruhe schlafen....hahahhaha


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> die haben mir zurück geschrieben
> 
> und drauf steht, dass ich eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben haben.. jetzt muss ich eben doch zahlen....ich finde kein audweg mehr... hilf mir



Also, ich musste heute Hals über Kopf weg. Habe mir jetzt mal die Beiträge, die noch kamen, angesehen. Also ich habe mich mit den Abzockern intensiv rumgeschlagen, habe sogenannte Brieffreundschaft gepflegt, aus ganz bestimmtem Grund. Aber innerhalb einer Stunde habe ich nie Antwort bekommen. Es lagen immer Tage dazwischen. Die Abzocker sind mit den Sachbearbeitern nämlich minderbemittelt. Das meiste läuft per Generierung über ihr Computersystem.Das ist ja wohl bekannt. So eine schnelle Antwort ............??? Ungewöhnlich ist es jedenfalls. Lara


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



miichii schrieb:


> kannst du mir weiter helfen'?
> 
> die haben mir zurück geschrieben
> 
> ...



Also, ich seh nicht mehr durch. Erst hast Du geschrieben Du hast angefragt. sie haben "erlaubt" . Jetzt schreibst Du sie haben zurückgeschrieben, das Du Vertrag unterschrieben hast. Aber lassen wir dass, da Du angibst, dass Du minderjährig bist, hat sich sowieso alles erledigt. Als ich Deinen ersten Beitrag gesehen habe, wollte ich eigentlich anfragen, wie alt Du bist. Weil die Ausdrucksweise es eigentlich hergibt. Entweder noch nicht sehr alt, dachte ich, Ausländer oder jemand der uns "drauf richten" will, wenn der Ausdruck Dir bekannt ist. Jedenfalls hast Du inzwischen Antwort, was zu tun ist. Ich konnte aber nicht umhin, noch mal ein paar Worte zu dem Vorgang zu schreiben. Lara


----------



## miichii (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

danke für deine hilfe....ich kann jah jetzt auch nur warten, und mit ihnen nichts mehr schreiben..das ist alles was ich zu tun haeb,,,oder hahahaha

habe mich selber angst eingejaggt..es tut mir wirklich leid euch den ganzen tag zu stüren... melde mich dann wieder wenn etwas neues kommt, dass ich nicht verstehe oder hilfe brauche.. ich hofffe ihr werdet dann mir dabei helfen

vielen dank noch an allen die mich geholfen haben

gruss miichii:-p


----------



## laravandenberg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

miichii! Irgendwie fühle ich mich v.............ert! Lara


----------



## miichii (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> miichii! Irgendwie fühle ich mich v.............ert! Lara


 

also du meinsh verehrt??? 

wenn jaah ds stimmt....du und die anderen haben mir so geholfen...

ich glaube ohne euch könnte ich vielleicht mein Geld wegen die Rechnungen verschwenden....


und auch, dass ich jetzt weniger Panik habe... hahahah


danke euch allen und du auch lara:-D


----------



## laravandenberg (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nein, nein, liebe miichii, Du weißt schon genau, was ich sagen will. Dein erster Beitrag hat mich am Alter zweifeln lassen oder an der Herkunft. Die anderen Beiträge aber an was ganz anderem. Wenn Du in diesem Stil an die Abzocker geschrieben hast, und Du behauptest das ja, dann hätte der dümmste Abzocker gemerkt, dass da etwas nicht stimmt. Und, da Du ja geschrieben hast, Du hast Antwort bekommen, dann müssen "die" ja auch Deinen Brief gelesen haben. Und, ....bitte Hilf mir .... ,den Ausdruck gebraucht man nur, wenn man schon "halb versunken ist". Schon dieser Ausdruck in Deinem ersten Beitrag, hat mich zweifeln lassen.  Lara


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> miichii! Irgendwie fühle ich mich v.............ert! Lara


damit könntest du recht haben ....


----------



## miichii (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

okay jetzt komme ich nicht so nach....

ic hbin nicht so lange in der schweiz....vertehe jetzt nicht was du da genau meinst?? ist das jetzt schlecht oder gut??:unzufrieden:


----------



## laravandenberg (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ach, lassen wir das Thema. Wer hier Hilfe sucht, bekommt sie. Und zum Inhalt Deines Anliegens wurde alles gesagt. Ob es für Dich nützlich ist oder nicht, ist jetzt völlig egal. Andere User, die wirklich ähnliche Probleme haben, können die Ratschläge, die Deine Anfrage betrafen, auf sich anwenden. Lara


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ferrari nur noch halbvoll tanken oder härtere "Bandagen" im Kasperleinkasso? Scheinbar Letzeres ...

Google


----------



## laravandenberg (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



pustekuchen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe betrogene,
> ich bin auch so einer. Allerdings schon im 2. Jahr.
> Die Rechnung für´s erste Jahr hab ich bezahlt, ( 96 € ) den Zahltermin für´s 2. Jahr hab ich verstreichen lassen. Jetz gab´s Post vom lieben Herrn Tank. Der will jetzt schon 138 € (!!). Danach machte ich eine Anfrage zur Ratenzahlung. Antwort: 183 € (!!!) in 3 Raten. Soweit zum Sachverhalt. Meine Frage:
> Macht es Sinn den Tank pol. anzuzeigen?? Und kann ich eventl. die 96 € aus dem 1. Jahr zurückbekommen?? Wäre schön wenn da jemand einen Rat für mich hat.
> Gruß, pustekuchen




Hallo! Hat eigentlich hier mal jemand geantwortet? Durch das Disput mit miichi ist wohl diese Anfrage untergegangen - oder? Ich würde sagen, die 96 EUR sind "natürlicher Schwund", ohne großen Aufwand nichts mehr zu machen. Und selbst da ist der Ausgang ungewiss. Auf alles Andere würde ich nicht reagieren.Keine Ratenzahlung, absolut tot stellen.   Tank pol. anzuzeigen, in dem Fall - kommt nichts raus. Was willst Du als Anzeigegrund reinschreiben. Das er Dir Mahnschreiben geschickt hat? Bringt doch nichts! Lara


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Die Rückforderung eines im Rechtsirrtum gezahlten Jahresbeitrags war gegen genau diesen Anbieter bereits einmal sogar außergerichtlich erfolgreich:
Betreiber von Opendownloads.de/Softwaresammler.de gibt erneut klein bei - Antispam e. V.

Es ist allerdings beileibe nicht gesagt, dass das immer so reibungslos klappt. Es kann ebenso gut sein, dass der Anbieter das Geld nicht auf den Anwaltsbrief hin freiwillig rausrückt. Und dann wird man klagen müssen. Das ist immer mit einem gewissen Prozesskostenrisiko verbunden.


----------



## laravandenberg (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> einem gewissen Prozesskostenrisiko verbunden.



Stimmt, deshalb habe ich gesagt, wie es ausgeht, ist ungewiss. Deshalb würde ich die 96 EUR an seiner Stelle abhaken, aber keine weiteren Zahlungen machen. Gruss Lara


----------



## pustekuchen (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb habe ich gesagt, wie es ausgeht, ist ungewiss. Deshalb würde ich die 96 EUR an seiner Stelle abhaken, aber keine weiteren Zahlungen machen. Gruss Lara




Hallo, 
danke erst mal für die Antwort, das mit Michii war auch ganz interessant.
Na ja, sind die 96 € halt als Lehrgeld zu verbuchen. Als Grund für die Anzeige dachte ich an versuchten gewerbsmäsigen Betrug. Sicher, Mahnungen kann jeder an jeden verschicken, aber doch nicht mit diesem Hintergrund. Die bei der Polizei haben doch auch Internetfahnder, die sich über den Tank und seine Auftraggeber erkundigen können oder?? 
Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist, das diese Konsorten noch so frei agieren können. Wenn unsereins einen Kaugummi klaut ....................     .
Man muß denen doch das Handwerk legen können !! ?:kotz:
Gruß Pustekuchen


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



pustekuchen schrieb:


> . Als Grund für die Anzeige dachte ich an versuchten gewerbsmäsigen Betrug.


Strafverfolger, Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte sehen keine  strafbaren  Handlungen trotz zigtausenfacher Strafanzeigen.

Stelle dir anheim,  die obengenannten zur Einsicht zu bekehren


----------



## laravandenberg (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Strafverfolger, Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte sehen keine  strafbaren  Handlungen trotz zigtausenfacher Strafanzeigen.



Ja, da hat er Recht. Nach den bestehenden Gesetzen ist nicht viel zu machen. Lara


----------



## pustekuchen (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Na gut, den riesigen Apparat werde ich kleines Licht auch nicht zum Erleuchten bringen. 
Warum soll man auch handeln wenn tausende [........] werden. 
Also stell ich mich zur Strafe ToT bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ( falls es soweit kommt ) . Bei der nächsten Post vom Tank drohe ich Ihm die Anzeige an.
Danke,  pustekuchen


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



pustekuchen schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Post vom Tank drohe ich Ihm die Anzeige an.



Solche Drohungen entlocken den Inkassowinkeladvokaten nicht mal mehr ein müdes Ar...runzeln.

Lass es einfach. Brieffreundschaften mit denen bringen nichts. Ist das Porto nicht wert. Das ist wie Konversation mit einer Parkuhr.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ist wie Konversation mit einer Parkuhr.


Doch so informativ


----------



## laravandenberg (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Lass es einfach. Brieffreundschaften mit denen bringen nichts. Ist das Porto nicht wert. Das ist wie Konversation mit einer Parkuhr.



Im Grunde genommen bringen sie auch nichts. Selbst auf konkrete Anfragen kommen nur allgemein gehaltene vorgefertigte mails. ...haben Sie Fragen, wenden Sie sich an unseren Support ..... steht in ihren Webseiten. Und das habe ich absichtlich gemacht. Scheint bloß keinen Support zu geben, der auf Fragen eingeht.  Irgendwie merken sie dann doch schnell, dass sie mit keiner Bezahlung rechnen können. Sie reagieren dann  auf keine Provokation mehr. Dann brechen *sie* die Brieffreundschaft ab. Habe es bei 3 Abzockern probiert. Innerhalb ca. 3 Wochen war Funkstille. Ist aber alles Zeitverschwendung, denn dann landen die mails "an" die Abzocker in den Papierkorb. Wie gesagt, es kosten ihnen kein .A.....runzeln, ob einer mehr oder weniger bezahlt, ist ihnen dann egal. Deshalb immer wieder der Rat, nicht zu reagieren, dann verlieren sie von alleine die Lust. Wer denkt, er kann mit mails sie aus der Reserve locken und denkt, die ärgern sich über irgendwelche Provokationen, der irrt. 
Auch die Rechnungen werden ohne Prüfung verschickt. Alles übers System erzeugt, sonst würden nicht so viele Rechnungen im Internet auftauchen, die sie an ihre eigene Adresse geschickt haben, weil sich jemand bei ihnen unter deren Adresse angemeldet hat. Hier sieht man, dass sie sich nicht einmal die Mühe machen, ihr System so zu bereinigen, dass das nicht vorkommen kann. Es ist ihnen völlig egal, dass das passiert, es wird einfach weg gesteckt.  Und an diesem Beispiel kann man auch ahnen, wie viele Rechnungen täglich verschickt werden, sonst müssten solche Fehler auffallen. Lara


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Tatsächlich ist alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem ...


----------



## die.mit.dem.wolf.tanzt (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem ...



 Wenn das mal keine Aufforderung war .............?! Soll ich ....??


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn eine  gewisse Anzahl vom me too Postings erreicht wird,  schließen wir 
gelegentlich solche Threads, so wie hier z.B den ersten Thread zu dem Thema,
 nachdem  auch alles schon x-mal  gefragt und beantwortet wurde. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559
Ingesamt sind das jetzt ca *2600* Postings! 

Das Thema  ist erschöpfend behandelt, beantwortet und  erklärt worden.
Und deswegen ist jetzt hier auch mal Pause 

EOT

PS: Wer meint, er hätte was gaaaaanz neues auf Lager, kann mir oder einem der andern Mods 
dies  per PN  mitteilen,  ob es sich lohnt, dafür das Thema wieder zu öffnen.


----------



## flipper1983 (7 November 2009)

*DivX download bei kino.to / Rechnung bekommen*

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht einen Film bei kino.to anzusehen. Bereits Wochen zuvor hatte ich mir mal von einer anderen Seite den DivX-Player kostenlos downgeloadet. 
Das was jetzt folgt, scheint etwas zu sein, was man leicht umgehen kann, wenn mans eben weiß.

Kino.to soll grundsätzlich kostenfrei sein, deshalb wollte ichs dort mal testen.
Als ich den Film starten wollte, ging ein Fenster auf mit der Nachricht, ich müsse meinen DivX-Player updaten, da dieser nicht auf dem neuesten Stand sei. Hierfür wurde ein Download Link angezeigt. Den klickte ich an, mußte meine Adressdaten angeben und der Download startete.

Heute bekam ich eine Rechnungs-Mail von desktop-downloads.de über 12x 8 Euro, die Gesamtsumme von 96 Euro sei diesen Monat in eins zu überweisen.
Ich habe nie willentlich etwas kostenpflichtiges abgeschlossen.
Ich bin dann nochmal auf die kino.to Seite. Wenn man so verfährt, wie oben beschrieben, gelangt man eben auf diese Seite, die einem einen Download des Players anleitet. Dort steht nun tatsächlich in klein in einem Fenster, dass dies kostenpflichtig ist.
Das ist mir damals nicht aufgefallen und ich bin nicht blind, muss gegenteilig davon ausgehen, dass ein durchschnittlicher User der über den Nepp noch nicht Bescheid weiß, dies auch kaum wahrnehmen würde.

Ich bekam nach der Eingabe meiner Adressdaten eine Bestätigungsmail mit Zugangsdaten. Von Kostenpflichtigkeit wird in dieser Mail nichts erwähnt. Auch wurde ich zu keiner Zeit in irgendeiner Form über ein Widerrufsrecht informiert.

Ich habe dies heute desktop-downloads.de per Mail mitgeteilt und verlangt, meinen Zugang dort sofort zu kündigen.

Wie siehts nun mit der rechtlichen Vertretbarkeit ihrer Forderung aus? Es wird immer gesagt, es müsse klar und deutlich erkenntlich sein, wann für etwas was zu zahlen ist. Das dumme ist eben, dass "klar und deutlich" eine weiche Forumlierung ist. Ich habe es nicht gesehen und auch eben ist es mir auf den ersten Blick nicht in die Linse gefallen. Definitiv bekam ich keine weiteren Informationen über Kostenpflichtigkeit und Widerrufsrecht per Mail oder Brief oder sonst irgendwie.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Es ist leider bekannt, dass kino.to gern zu den Abofallen verlinkt.

Es gelten aber die Hinweise, die schon auf vielen, vielen Seiten hier im Thread gegeben wurden. Kostenhinweise haben sofort und deutlich erkennbar zu sein. Wenn aber Hunderttausende den Hinweis übersehen, dann ist der Hinweis eben "gemäß allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung" (so sagen es die Juristen...) nicht sofort sichtbar. Denn Hunderttausende können nicht alle blöd sein, oder blind, oder zu faul zum lesen.

Also gelten die üblichen Hinweise zu Abofallen.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.


----------



## obelix1305 (8 November 2009)

*Softwaresammler*

Hallo zusammen.
Ebend bin ich dummerweise auf Softwaresammer.de gelandet um mir den DIVX Player zu laden. Ihr wisst ja was dann passiert. Ich bin einen Vertrag von denen Abzockern eingegangen.
Nach der Email musste ich ja den Link anklicken um zu bestätigen. Das habe ich gemacht und dann habe ich mir den Player runtergeladen. 
Später viel mir auf was ich gemacht hatte.
Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit zu wiederrufen aber ich habe schon geladen....
Kann ich noch wiederrufen?

Da steht:



> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Kunde sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


Was heisst das???

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



obelix1305 schrieb:


> Ich bin einen Vertrag von denen Abzockern eingegangen.



Wieso das? Bei Webseitenangeboten mit verschleierter Preiskennzeichnung kommt gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung kein wirksamer kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande.



obelix1305 schrieb:


> Was heisst das???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heisst für Dich erstmal gar nichts. Das bezieht sich auf das angebliche Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts bei sofortiger Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung (§ 312d BGB).
Man kann aber nicht mit dem Setzen eines Häkchens auf sein Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Absoluter Blödsinn. Vorher hätte eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugehen müssen, und beide Vertragsparteien hätten Ihre Leistung bereits vollständig erbracht haben müssen. Gilt also nur dann, wenn Du bereits bezahlt hättest.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## obelix1305 (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wieso das? Bei Webseitenangeboten mit verschleierter Preiskennzeichnung kommt gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung kein wirksamer kostenpflichtiger Dienstvertrag zustande.
> ...




Habe ich die Dienstleistung denn nicht schon in Anspruch genommen wenn ic den DIV X Player schon heruntergeladenHabe? Das macht mir sorgen...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Es geht nicht darum, ob du es in Anspruch genommen hast.  Hast du es im vollen Bewußtsein 
und  in Kenntnis der angeblichen Kostenpflichtigkeit getan?


----------



## obelix1305 (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Natürlich nein...


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## obelix1305 (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich hatte eben dein Satz falsch zitiert:
*Das bezieht sich auf das angebliche Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts bei sofortiger Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung (§ 312d BGB).*


Ich meinte das das Widerrufsrecht erlischt wenn ich die Dienstleistung, also das Downloaden, vollbracht hätte.


Vielleicht verstehe ich das auch nicht richtig...


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



obelix1305 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das das Widerrufsrecht erlischt wenn ich die Dienstleistung, also das Downloaden, vollbracht hätte.


Ein Widerspruchsrecht macht nur Sinn, wenn  überhaupt ein Vertrag  zustande gekommen  ist.

Lies, was antiscammer geschrieben hat und  versuch es zu verstehen
So macht die Diskussion keinen Sinn


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Naja, die Feinheiten des Vertragsrechts sind ja auch nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen.

Das Widerrufsrecht ist ja überhaupt nur dann interessant, wenn man überhaupt annimmt, dass ein wirksamer, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Vorher interessiert das schon mal sowieso niemanden.

Wie schon gesagt: es kommt hier kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande. Der versteckte Preishinweis wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil. Basta.

Das gilt auch dann, wenn eine angebliche "Dienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen wurde. Wenn der Verbraucher sich nicht darüber im klaren sein musste, dass die Nutzung des Angebots kostenpflichtig ist, dann ist die Nutzung nicht als Anerkenntnis eines Dienstvertrags zu werten.


----------



## obelix1305 (9 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hat sich alles erledigt. Habe eine Email erhalten das der Widerruf akzeptiert wird und ich aus allem raus bin.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Die zivilisieren sich doch nicht etwa???


----------



## dvill (10 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Die Dreistigkeit ist unendlich: heise online - Notorische Abzocker in Wien verurteilt

Quelle hierzu: AK - Portal - Klare Preisangaben im Internet

Das Urteil als PDF-Version: http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/bilder/d109/Urteil.pdf

Die geben nur nach, wenn genügend Druck vorhanden ist.


----------



## Maus_1 (14 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

hier mal wieder ein neues Opfer von opendownload.de :wall:
Ich habe mich schon in sämtlichen Foren schlau gemacht und auch mit der Verbraucherzentrale telefoniert. Jeder sagt ja NICHT zahlen und aussitzen. Mache ich gerade :-D Die erste Mahnung habe ich schon bekommen.
Meine Frage: Ich habe die falsche Adresse angegeben und die Verbraucherzentrale meinte, dass ich keinen Wiederspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen soll, weil sie sonst meine Anschrift haben. So. Sollte es nun nach einiger Zeit zu einer gerichtlichen Mahnung kommen, wie stellen die den gelben Zettel denn zu? Weil per Post geht ja nicht bzw. er kommt dann bei jemand anderem an? Gegen diesen Gerichtszettel muss ich ja Einspruch einlegen, aber wenn ich ihn nicht per Post erhalte bzw. wenn ihn jemand anders erhält? Zufälligerwiese gibt es die Adresse wirklich irgendwo, nur der Name ist halt falsch. Die Frage also, wird der dann auch per Email zugestellt?
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## dvill (14 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Maus_1 schrieb:


> Ich habe die falsche Adresse angegeben und die Verbraucherzentrale meinte, dass ich keinen Wiederspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen soll, weil sie sonst meine Anschrift haben.


Die Verbraucherzentrale ist lernfähig. Wenigstens das. Die haben jahrelang Betroffene in die Fänge dieser Banden getrieben, weil man sich dort angeblich "melden" müsse.


Maus_1 schrieb:


> wie stellen die den gelben Zettel denn zu?


Man muss sich nicht den Kopf dieser Banden zerbrechen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Maus_1 schrieb:


> , wie stellen die den gelben Zettel denn zu?


Die Frage ist hypothetisch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist geringer als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## dvill (14 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Falle softwaresammler. de? - Nickles


> Da ich zur zeit nicht zahlungsfähig bin,wollte ich eine ratenzahlung vereinbaren. Doch im büro von herr tank erreiche ich seit zwei tagen niemanden. Was soll ich tun?


Service-Wüste Deutschland: Erst zur Zahlungsbereitschaft pressen und dann nicht sagen, wie.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Diese Antwort gefällt mir besonders. (alle anderen   sind die   nur bekannten und  richtigen
 Antworten "zahle nicht und  ignoriere es" )



			
				REPI schrieb:
			
		

> Mr.Blik schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: Mr. Blik hat jedenfalls keinen Durchblick: Ratenzahlung :wall:


----------



## Maus_1 (15 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke, das beruhigt mich schon etwas. Ich mache mir ja auch nicht Gedanken für Herrn Tank, sonder weil es die Adresse wirklich gibt. Nur der Name ist falsch und ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Post zustellt, ob denen die richtige Adresse reicht oder ob Name und Adresse übereinstimmen müssen (wovon man ausgehen sollte, aber wenn ich an meinen Postboten denke :roll. Am Ende bekmmt ganz wer anders Ärger. Hab ne rießen Stadt genommen und kann ja ned Ahnen, dass es diese verfi... Straße da wirklich gibt


----------



## webwatcher (15 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Das ist nicht dein Problem. Außerdem gehen die Nutzlosen so gut wie  nie über 
virtuellen oder papiermäßigen Mahnmüll hinaus

Betrifft opendownload Spam:  
opendownload.de - Seite 6 - Antispam e.V.


> Mittlerweile sendet man Rechnungen bereits via Spam an anscheinend wahllos zusammengeklaubte oder geratene Adressen:


----------



## ~tuanna~ (16 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht ist ja überhaupt nur dann interessant, wenn man überhaupt annimmt, dass ein wirksamer, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Vorher interessiert das schon mal sowieso niemanden.


 
Also ich verstehe es nicht!
Die Verraucherzentrale sagt, man muss *einmal* Widerruf einreichen, wenn man eine Rechnung bekommt. Und viele andere sagen man soll keinerlei darauf reagieren. Was denn nun?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

1) Müssen tut man gar nichts.

2) Wenn, dann heißt das nicht Widerruf, sondern Widerspruch mit hilfsweisem Widerruf, so wie in den Formschreiben.

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind sich selbst nicht immer einig. Ältere Kommentare empfehlen noch die Widerspruchschreibselei. Das ist dann sinnvoll, wenn man sich unbedingt gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte. "Um ein besseres Gefühl zu haben."
Aber: weniger Mahnungen bekommt man deswegen danach auch nicht. Und, egal ob man schreibselt oder nicht: vor Gericht gehen die Abzocker nicht. Das ist das entscheidende.

Neuere Kommentare der Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen ebenfalls die "Aussitztaktik":
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg sieht das inzwischen genauso.

Denn: bei Webseiten mit verschleierter, nicht sofort erkennbarer Preisauszeichnung kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Nutzlos-Abzocke - schreibseln oder nicht - Antispam Wiki


----------



## ~tuanna~ (18 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

@Antiscammer
Danke für die aktuellen Infos. Davon wusste ich nichts.

Ich habe damals leider die Überweisung vorgenommen:wall:. Nun 1 Jahr vergangen - eine neue Rechnung  
drauf seht folgendes: 
Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies ineinem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport1998 ) entschieden. 

Hat jemand zufälligerweise die oben genannte Zeitschrift gelesen?
Zahlen werde ich definitiv nicht!

Kann es auch sein dass, das Anwaltsschreiben per email zugeschickt wird?

Schöne Grüße
Tuanna


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



~tuanna~ schrieb:


> Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig.


Quatsch mit Sauce >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html
Das Urteil des AG  ist völlig irrelevant, was immer da drin stehen mag.
 Es werden von der Nutzlosbranche mit Vorliebe Urteile in völlig unzutreffendem 
Zusammenhang gebracht.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Genau derselbe Betreiber hat neulich erst auf einen bösen Brief eines Berliner Anwalts hin sogar den ganzen irrtümlich für das erste Jahr bezahlten Betrag *zurückerstattet*. Aus lauter Angst vor einer neuen negativen Feststellungsklage. Denn so eine hatte er erst kurz vorher verloren.


----------



## Helmut01 (18 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich möchte mal alle etwas beruhigen, auch ich bin schon auf Opendownload und Softwaresammler reingefallen.
Allerdings habe ich mich nicht unter meinem Namen angemeldet da
die ja schonmal keine sichere Seite dazu anbieten.
So, bezahlt habe ich nie und von Opendownload kam noch nichtmals eine
Mahnung per Mail, anders bei Softwaresammler die mahnen nach ein Paar
Tagen mit Mahnkosten von 3,- € aber auch da werde ich nicht bezahlen
und meine Anschrift und Namen haben die auch nicht. 
Und wenn bei jemanden ein Mahnbescheid in Haus flattert, diesen als
unbegründet ablehnen fertig:abgelehnt:

Gruß:tach: und schlaft alle wieder ruhig


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Helmut01 schrieb:


> Und wenn bei jemanden ein Mahnbescheid in Haus flattert,


Der Jackpot im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher


----------



## kitten (23 November 2009)

*Mahnung von opendowload.de*

hallo ihr lieben!

habe mich letztes jahr dort angemeldet und leider das mit den mitgliedsbeiträgen überlesen...habe mir dann openoffice runtergeladen, was aber nicht richtig funktioniert hat! habe letztes jahr zwei mahnungen bekommen die ich auch gezahlt habe...blöd...ich weiß! danach habe ich aber sofort meine kündigung geschickt! darauf kann nur ein schreiben das das nicht ginge!

nun zum problem...habe nun wieder eine mahnung bekommen...vorher aber sicher keine rechnung! die mahnung war im spam-ordner und sollte bis heute bezahlt werden!

meine frage! reicht es nicht darauf zu reagieren? oder krieg ich dann probleme weil ich ja beim ersten mal gezahlt habe??

freue mich über eure antworten! ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von opendowload.de*



kitten schrieb:


> oder krieg ich dann probleme weil ich ja beim ersten mal gezahlt habe??


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Ansonsten bitte den Thread lesen. Du bist ( leider) nicht die erste,  die mit dem  Verein  das  zweifelhafte "Vergnügen" hatte


----------



## althaus (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Nun muss ich doch noch einmal eine Begebenheit schildern, die mir neu erscheint.
Am 30.10. um 16:18 Uhr habe ich mich ausweislich einer Nachricht von Telekom bei *Softwareload* angemeldet und die Freeware "Internet Explorer 7.0" heruntergeladen.
Am 14.11. bekam ich eine Rechnung von *Softwaresammler* mit dem Hinweis, ich hätte mich am 30.10. um 16:18 Uhr dort angemeldet.
Da ich nur einen PC besitze, ist das ja praktisch nicht möglich.
Kann es sein, das Softwaresammler sich Kundendaten von Softwareload
besorgt oder gibt es noch eine andere Erklärung?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Vielleicht mal wieder eins von den "Datenlecks", von den  die Telekom ja schon häufiger betroffen war...


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Das beschäftigt auch die Justiz. Allein gegen die Mannheimer Firma gibt es mehr als 6000 Anzeigen. Der Fall liegt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt - ein Hinweis darauf, dass mutmaßliche Hintermänner in ihrem Zuständigkeitsbereich wohnen. "Wir befinden uns noch in der Prüfungsphase, es geht um Betrug und um Verstöße gegen das Urherberrecht und das Markengesetz", sagt ein Sprecher. Bei der betroffenen Firma gab es gestern telefonisch keine Auskunft. Eine Mitarbeiterin der Hotline erklärt, Anfragen seien schriftlich zu stellen - an die Postadresse auf der Rheinau.


 :-D


> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät auf ihrer Internetseite ebenfalls, "auf keinen Fall" zu zahlen


Quelle: "Nicht zahlen lautet der wichtigste Rat"


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



			
				morgenweb.de schrieb:
			
		

> schon gerichtliche Mahnbescheide seien extrem selten, und auch vor Gericht lande kaum ein Fall, heißt es auf der Internetseite.


Man vergißt zu erwähnen, dass selbst diese extrem seltenen Prozesse ( ein halbes Dutzend 
in über vier Jahren bei hundertausenden ev sogar im Millionenbereich Betroffener ) 
mit Ohrfeigen für die Nutzlosbetreiber endeten.

Es wird immer noch nicht deutlich genug gemacht, dass sich der gesamte Mahndrohmüll 
ohne jede juristische  Rechtfertigung  abspielt.
Warum unter solchen Umständen einige VZ noch immer die tibetanische Gebetsmühle 
des Schreibseln empfehlen, ist kaum noch nachzuvollziehen.


			
				morgenweb.de schrieb:
			
		

> Um ganz sicher zu gehen, rät D.  aber zu Widerruf, Anfechtung und Kündigung
> - etwa mit dem Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale (


Vergleichbar mit einer Reiseausfallversicherung für den Fall heftiger Schneestürme in der Sahara.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

"alle Angaben ohne Garantie" und Wert.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



dvill schrieb:


> "alle Angaben ohne Garantie" und Wert.



Der user orginal ist ein echtes Original. Soviel Blödsinn in so wenigen Sätzen ist schon "orginal"...


----------



## dvill (29 November 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wieder ein "schöner" Trick aus der beliebten Reihe "Lügen und Betrügen".


----------



## presi (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ehm hi an alle! 

mir ist auch das gleiche mit opendownload passiert. aber irgendwie lief das alles völlig an mir vorbei, dass es sich hier um eine abzockefirma handelt. habe dann auch einen teil der rechnung bezahlt: 49,95€ weil ich das auf raten machen wollte. habe seit dem nur noch einmal eine aufforderung erhalten, dass ich die zweite rate in der selben höhe bezahlen solle. 
doch dann bin ich auf dieses forum hier gestoßen. kann mir denn jemand einen tip geben, wie ich jetzt weiter verfahren soll? soll ich einfach nicht mehr darauf reagieren, was eigentlich nach dem was hier alles im forum gesagt wurde am logischsten wäre. wäre es klug mein geld dass ich diesen leuten bereits überwiesen habe wieder einzufordern?

gebt mir bitte einen tip.

grüße presi


----------



## sascha (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> gebt mir bitte einen tip.



Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## yvonna (3 Dezember 2009)

*softwaresammler was tun??*

hey

also ich habe so komische mails bekommen von dieser firma das ich denen geldschulde und doch bitte 96 euro zahlen soll nur weil ich flashplayer rundergeladen habe??? also was soll ich tun ? die kommen mit der IP adresse und sagen die koennen mich ermitteln . ich meine ich wohne sowieso nicht da wo ich das gemacht habe war in deutschland bei eltern zu besuch lol aber will ja auch nciht das denen was passiert . also hat jemand einen rat was ich jetzt tun soll?

mfg

yvonne:=)


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von hunderttausenden anderer. Es gelten die gleichen Ratschläge, wie sie hier immer wieder gepostet und verlinkt werden.

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.


----------



## beowulf1979 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hi leute habe das selbe problem wie jeder andere hier!!!  habe letztes jahr bei opendownload ne software runtergeladen und auch diesen ganzen quatsch ausgefüllt und zu meinem leidwesen auch die ersten 96,- euro gezahlt!!  habe seid dem gar nicht mehr an diese geschichte gedacht und stehe jetzt vor dem problem das diese gauner jetzt die nächsten 96,- euro haben wollen !!!  
wie verhalte ich mich jetzt am besten ?? muss ich jetzt zahlen oder lass ich es drauf ankommen??

gruss beo


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Cool bleiben und den Mahndrohkasperkram geniessen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## beowulf1979 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke!! und dann harre ich der dinge die da noch kommen mögen!!

gruss beo


----------



## obrel (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist das selbe vor einem Jahr passiert, ich hab die erste rechnung erhaltten über 96 euro, hab ich nicht gezahlt, dann habe ich ne mahnung bekommen, hab immer noch nicht gezahlt, dann kam post vom rechtsanwalt olaf tank aus osnabrück, dann wurde mir komisch und dann habe ich einfach das geld gezahlt, is zwar blöd als azubi, aber was willst machen...kenne mich mit den ganzen rechts-sachen nicht so aus.
habe dann auch nichts weiter unternommen, hab die sache eigentlich vergessen...
dann habe ich wieder eine mahnung bekommen, dann  am 7.dez wieder den schönen brief von olaf tank...so nun stehe ich da, was soll ich machen??

ich werde morgen zur polizei mal gehen und mich informieren, Anwalt kann ich mir als Azubi leider nicht leisten...:-(

Hätte mir die Sache so vorgestellt, ich bezahle die 138 euro und schicke zugleich eine Kündigung an die Firma per Einschreiben/Einwurf und zugleich eine an den Anwalt als einschreiben/einwurf...

könnt ihr mir Tipps geben?? Bitte, ist wirklich dringend, so etwas frisst mich innerlich auf:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



obrel schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir Tipps geben?? Bitte, ist wirklich dringend, so etwas frisst mich innerlich auf:wall:


Bevor du in unsinnige operative Hektik verfällst lies das hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559


----------



## obrel (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo, habe dem tollen anwalt heute mal einen schönen brief geschickt, mal schauen was darauf zurückkommt...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



obrel schrieb:


> hallo, habe dem tollen anwalt heute mal einen schönen brief geschickt,


warum?


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

[noparse]http://www.softwaresammler.de/impressum.php
http://www.top-of-software.de/impressum.php[/noparse]

Anderer Briefkasten, gleich Rufummmern


----------



## goldenunicorn (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo..

ich bin leider auch draufreingefallen, schon vor einem Jahr! damals war ich noch nicht Volljährig und hatte Angst vor rechtlichen Schritten und zahlte einfach. Hab mich da auch nicht im Internet informiert, leider!
Nun ist heute die Rechnung wieder gekommen weil es ja angeblich ein 24Monate Vertrag ist. Meine Frage nun soll ich zahlen oder nicht, weil ich hab letztes Jahr schon bezahlt oder einfach lassen und Musterbrief senden oder ignorieren??

danke...lg


----------



## webwatcher (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



goldenunicorn schrieb:


> Meine Frage nun soll ich zahlen oder nicht, weil ich hab letztes Jahr schon bezahlt oder einfach lassen und Musterbrief senden oder ignorieren??


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## muc089 (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Opendownload erstattet bereits bezahlte Gebühren zurück*

hallo...

hab was, was ich hier noch nicht gefunden habe bis jetzt zu opendownload...!

also ich hab mich auch vor nem Jahr "angemeldet". Hab dann die Rechnung bekommen und sofort an den Kundensupport geschreiben dass das doch gar nicht sein kann und widerspruch eingelegt. Keine Antwort bekommen. Dann habe ich denen nohcmal geshcrieben. Wieder nichts...bis heute nichts.
Dann habe ich gezahlt weil ich doch bammel bekommen habe. naja. war so blöd erst danach mich im Internet zu informieren und hab mich na klar wahnsinnig geärgert.

So...jetzt hab ich die Rechnung für das zweite Jahr bekommen. Da steht folgendes unteranderem drin *"Sollten Sie den oben genannten Betrag nicht innerhalb der Frist überweisen, entstehen Ihnen zusätzliche Mahnkosten.
Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig.
Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
1998 ) entschieden."

**Muss ich jetzt zahlen????*
Ich habe aber auch noch die alten Widerspruchsmails...

Bitte helfen!!!!


danke schonmal!


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Opendownload erstattet bereits bezahlte Gebühren zurück*



muc089 schrieb:


> So...jetzt hab ich die Rechnung für das zweite Jahr bekommen. Da steht folgendes unteranderem drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch mit Sauce >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## muc089 (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hört sich gut an...denk ich mir ja auch. aber man kann sich ja irgendwie nie sicher sein...hab jetzt auch noch nen befreundeten anwalt gefragt...mal schaun was der sagt...


----------



## manv (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

So,

bin ja normalerweise ein vorsichtiger und erfahrener PC-User. Letztens war allerdings ne Bekannte von mir da. Sie musste mal kurz meinen PC zwecks Emails nutzen und sagte so beiläufig, dass es da ein neues Programm gibt, welches voll nützlich ist. Sie wollte dann besagtes Programm bei top-of-software runterladen und hat alles brav ausgefüllt mit meinen Daten. Dann meinte sie ich müsse jetzt nur noch in meinem Postfach den Link bestätigen und dann hätte ich das Program :cry: (ohne Kommentar!).

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Ich hab den Aktivierungslink natürlich nicht angeklickt und mich natürlich nicht mit meinem Passwort angemeldet. Dann habe ich am nächsten Tag den Kunden"Support" geschrieben, dass ich mich niemals bei Ihnen angemeldet hätte und sie sofort meine Daten löschen sollen, da ich nicht vorhabe ihr Angebot zu nutzen.

Reicht das aus, oder soll ich am Montag nochnen Brief per Einschreiben und Rückschein losschicken, oder ist das dann zu auffällig und überreagiert. Rein rechtlich bin ich ja auch wenns mein PC war auf der sicheren Seite, oder? Ich hab mich ja schließlich nicht angemeldet!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Warum willst Du mit den Gesellen Kontakt aufnehmen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Warte ab, ob überhaupt ne Rechnung kommt... Wenn nicht, gut. Wenn doch, den obigen Link beachten. Rechnungen schicken kann jeder. Ob sie rechtsgültig sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und den Beweis für einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag hat der Anbieter zu beweisen, was ihm extrem schwer fällt.

Lies mal etwas hier im Thread, lang genug ist er ja 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## manv (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ok, Brief ist wirklich übertrieben. 
Aber durch das Ausfüllen des Kontaktformulars mit Kopie an meine E-Mailadresse habe ich zumindest was in der Hand, dass ich sofort erklärt habe, das Angebot nicht zu nutzen (Widerruf). Und solange ich mein Konto bei Ihnen durch klicken des Links aktiviert habe, habe ich auch nie irgendwelche Leistungen bekommen. Bei top-of-software steht soweit ich gelesen habe, dass man wirklich innerhalb einer Woche widerrufen kann.


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Neuer Hoster für den Müll?

Netcraft What's That Site Running Results
Netcraft What's That Site Running Results

http://www.markosweb.com/hosting/Dragonara+Alliance+Ltd./


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn man so sieht, wie die Reputation des Hosters ist, steht der wohl auf einer Stufe wie IP69


----------



## an1212 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe mich bei softwaresammler.de, im Glauben, dass alles kostenlos sei, angemeldet um Firefox kostenlos herunterzuladen. Erst kam die Rechnung und dann kam die Mahnung, deren Betrag ich bis zum 31.12.2009 begleichen solle. Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und habe daher ein falsches Geburtsdatum (dafür muss man ja 18 Jahre sein), und eine falsche Adresse angegeben. Lediglich mein E-Mail Adresse und mein Name stimmt. Und die behaupten, dass die meine IP haben, womit sie ja nicht viel anfangen können. Aus diesem Grund war ich heute bei meinem Anwalt. Der setzte dann ein Schreiben auf, wo nicht viel handfestes drin steht. Stattdessen sagte er mir noch, dass die gegen mich Strafanzeige wegen Betruges stellen könnten! 
*Stimmt das? Können die wirklich Strafanzeige stellen nur, weil ich ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben habe?*


----------



## bernhard (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Bei den letzten tausend Wortmeldungen zu diesem Thema haben die jedenfalls nichts gekonnt, außer dämlich schreiben.


----------



## an1212 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Aber wäre ich dafür denn rein theretisch für die Angabe falscher Daten zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen?


----------



## bernhard (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich sagte gerade: Die konnten bisher nichts als dämlich schreiben. Was ist daran unklar?


----------



## an1212 (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

nene alles klar...


----------



## Teleton (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Frage Deinen Anwalt mal wo er den erforderlichen "Zechprellervorsatz" sieht, wenn gar nicht erkennbar war, dass es Zeche kostet. 

Wir kennen keine derartige Anzeigen von Preisversteckern.


----------



## Mokame (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo bin neu hier.

ich habe mich leider vor etwas über einem Jahr bei Oendownload angemeldet udn ebenfalls übershen das es was kostet.
Habe dann so doof wie ich war das geld gezahlt, aber denen geschrieben das ich kündigen will und nie eine antwort bekommen, ich war nur so doof und hab es nicht als Einschreiben geschickt.
Nun kam vor einer woche wieder eine rechnung und heute die Mahnung.

Ich habe hier einiges gelesen, nur ich depp habe ja schon einmal gezahlt, daher kann ich das nun einfach verweigern, einfach die Emails ignorieren?

Ich schwimme nicht gerade in Geld, und das ist schon ne menge geld für mich was die wollen.


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?

Cool bleiben und den Mahndrohkasperkram geniessen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HerrBastian (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Mokame schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier....
> 
> Ich habe hier einiges gelesen, nur ich depp habe ja schon einmal gezahlt, daher kann ich das nun einfach verweigern, einfach die Emails ignorieren?



Es nützt nichts zu zahlen. Wenn Du zahlst, dann zahlst Du für immer und ewig!


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



HerrBastian schrieb:


> Wenn Du zahlst, dann zahlst Du für immer und ewig!


Unsinn. Einmalige Zahlung ist zwar unötig und unklug, verpflichtet aber zu nichts 

Lies das hier  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Willigo (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hi Leute

bin auch auf opendownload.de reingefallen, man lernt nie aus, habe jetzt Post von ihrem " Anwalt " bekommen mit Zahlschein!! Frage: Einfach ignorieren oder eigenen Anwalt einschalten?
Persönlich tendiere ich dazu die Sache einfach laufen zu lassen und nicht zu zahlen wie hier empfohlen wird. Wie lange werde ich dann noch Post bekommen oder kommen da noch dickere Kaliber ( Inkasso, Gericht )??
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße Willigo


----------



## bernhard (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

So geht das weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Willigo schrieb:


> oder eigenen Anwalt einschalten?


Was soll der Anwalt? 


Willigo schrieb:


> Persönlich tendiere ich dazu die Sache einfach laufen zu lassen und nicht zu zahlen wie hier empfohlen wird.


:dafuer:


Willigo schrieb:


> Wie lange werde ich dann noch Post bekommen


Kann niemand vorhersagen


Willigo schrieb:


> oder kommen da noch dickere Kaliber ( Inkasso, Gericht )??


Als dummdreisten Mahnmüll


Willigo schrieb:


> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


Hundertausende, die mit leerem Mahnmüll belästigt wurden/werden ohne dass je mehr passiert

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten ..


----------



## Willigo (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Danke für die Antworten!!

Sarkasmus an : Ich warte auf das gerichtliche Mahnschreiben, dem ich dann wiederspreche : Sarkasmus aus
Naja dann werd ich wohl in nächster Zeit viel Papiermüll haben!!

Nochmals Danke

Gruß Willigo


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Willigo schrieb:


> Naja dann werd ich wohl in nächster Zeit viel Papiermüll haben!!


Darauf kannst du dich sicher einstellen. Aber wofür gibts die grünen (oder gelben) Mülltonnen??

PS: Google mal nach dem betreffenden "Anwalt".....


----------



## losbonos (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch auf diese Zocker reingefallen. nun meine frage:
da ich bei solchen sachen, meine richtigen daten nicht gerne angebe, habe ich bei der registrierung einen fiktiven namen und adresse angegeben. aber eine korrekte mail-adresse.
wie soll ich nun vorgehen:
- mails ignorieren? (briefe können sich ja wegen der falschen anschrift erst mal nicht schicken)
- die mitgliedschaft trotz falschem namen widerrufen? (aber da muss ich erst auf die bestätigungsmail bzgl der mitgliedschaft warten. blöd nur, wenn diese per post und nicht per mail kommt)
- anwalt einschalten?

an sich würde ich mir jetzt keinen kopf machen. aber da ich falsche daten angegeben habe, mach ich mir schon meine gedanken

wäre dankbar für jeden tipp


----------



## dvill (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



losbonos schrieb:


> wie soll ich nun vorgehen


Im Thema lesen?


----------



## losbonos (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

naja, nur das ich fiktiven namen und adresse angegeben habe und nun nicht weiss, ob das zu problememn führen kann


----------



## losbonos (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

aber da das anscheinend egal ist, ignorier ich die einfach


----------



## Rebreak (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



losbonos schrieb:


> aber da das anscheinend egal ist, ignorier ich die einfach



Somit hast Du die beste aller möglichen Entscheidungen getroffen.


----------



## b-ball-93 (2 Januar 2010)

*Auf kino.to und opendownload reingefallen*

Hallo,

bevor ich zu hören bekomme ich soll die Suchfunktion benutzen möchte ich sagen, dass ich einige Fragen habe, die in den anderen Beiträgen nicht beantwortet wurden.

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen auf Kino.to die Angabenfelder komplett falsch ausgefüllt, falsche adresse, falsche e-mail. Ich habe das Häkchen gesetzt, dass ich auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichte:wall:. Nun habe ich mich zwar angemeldet, aber den Player darauf hin nicht runtergeladen, weil mir Zweifel kamen.

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die haben weder meine Mail-Adresse, noch meine normale Adresse, und -wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, können die mir auch über die IP nix anhaben.

Was würdet ihr jetzt machen? Treten die Kosten erst nach dem Download auf oder schon nach der Anmeldung? Ich habe natürlich noch keine Rechnung bekommen.

Vielen Dank für Antworten, lg b-ball-93:-D


----------



## Rebreak (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wie wollen die Dir was zustellen ohne Adresse oder Mail-Addy?? Etwa über Buschtrommeln oder gar in einer Raviolidose?
Du hast absolut nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## b-ball-93 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Rebreak schrieb:


> Wie wollen die Dir was zustellen ohne Adresse oder Mail-Addy?? Etwa über Buschtrommeln oder gar in einer Raviolidose?



Warum nicht :scherzkeks: ?

Spaß beiseite, okay danke.

Wenn ich die mail-addy angegeben hätte, hätte das dann en Unterschied gemacht, ob ich den player gedownloadet habe oder nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Bei Webseiten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande. Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob bei der Anmeldung richtige oder falsche Daten angegeben wurden. Es ist ebenfalls unerheblich ob die "Dienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen wurde oder nicht.


----------



## b-ball-93 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei Webseiten mit verstecktem Preishinweis kommt kein kostenpflichtiger Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande. Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob bei der Anmeldung richtige oder falsche Daten angegeben wurden. Es ist ebenfalls unerheblich ob die "Dienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen wurde oder nicht.



Stimmt Dazu kommt dass ich erst 16 bin.

Von daher wäre der Vertrag doch auch ungültig oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

"Ungültig" ist nicht die exakte Bezeichnung. Es heißt: "schwebend unwirksam".

Die Erziehungsberechtigten können solche Verträge mit Minderjährigen bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit im Nachhinein für nichtig erklären.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite


----------



## b-ball-93 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Ungültig" ist nicht die exakte Bezeichnung. Es heißt: "schwebend unwirksam".
> 
> Die Erziehungsberechtigten können solche Verträge mit Minderjährigen bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit im Nachhinein für nichtig erklären.



Das setzt voraus, dass ich von den Abzockern Post bekomme, die haben jedoch weder meine e-mail addy noch meine Adresse :-D



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
> Allerdings ist es eigentlich unnötig, überhaupt irgendeine Brieffreundschaft mit diesen "Unternehmen" anzufangen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
> Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.
> ...



Ja, ärgerlich ist es jedoch allemal.

Die Abzocker gehen doch so gut wie nie vor Gericht oder? ich habe gehört dass es zu 2 Urteilssprüchen kam, jeweils zu Gunsten des unfreiwilligen Kundens.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Wenn die weder eine gültige Mailadresse noch Postadresse haben, dann wird das Mahngeblöke halt leider ungehört im Vakuum verhallen. :-p
Ist nicht Dein Problem.

Der "Betreiber" hat sich tatsächlich vor mehreren Gerichten ein paar Schlappen eingefangen und wird bestimmt so schnell nicht versuchen, die Forderung gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Selbst wenn: dazu bräuchte er erstmal eine Anschrift.


----------



## b-ball-93 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn die weder eine gültige Mailadresse noch Postadresse haben, dann wird das Mahngeblöke halt leider ungehört im Vakuum verhallen. :-p
> Ist nicht Dein Problem.
> 
> Der "Betreiber" hat sich tatsächlich vor mehreren Gerichten ein paar Schlappen eingefangen und wird bestimmt so schnell nicht versuchen, die Forderung gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Selbst wenn: dazu bräuchte er erstmal eine Anschrift.



Hehe gut gesagt :-D

Jaa eben, nicht mein Problem:sun:.

Vielen Dank


----------



## basti1932 (4 Januar 2010)

*Wichtig-wichtig-wichtig*

Hallo, mein pc ist sehr lahm, ich konnte nicht alle seiten lesen, daher kann es sein, dass meine Frage nicht neu ist!

Aber sie ist SEHR SEHR WICHTIG!

Also ich habe bei top-of-software den Flasplayer downloaden wollen!
Habe in die Kontanktdaten nichts richtiges eingetragen (auch nicht E-Mailadresse). --> daher habe ich auch keine Bestätigungsmail.

Ist der "Vertrag" bei denen trotdem gültig? Was soll ich machen, bei top-of-software kann ich 2 wochen lang wiederrufen. Aber können die sich jetzt überhaupt bei mir melden? Wenn ich nichts an die schreibe, haben die dann Kontaktdaten? Und wenn ich denen schreibe: 
Ich habe mich unter 1kdnfmd   ksdfjsdfk  slsdkfkfstraße etc. bei ihnen angemeldet, können die dann den wiederruf ablehnen, weil ich "betrügen" wollte und falsche Daten angegeben habe? Bitte schnell antworten, die zwei wochen sind in 5 Tagen abgelaufen!

Danke!!!!!
firefighter1932


----------



## famousnerd (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

hi,

zu anfang...ja ich hab den fehler gemacht und für erste Jahr bei Opendownload gezahlt.

Nun hat ichaber gelesen das dadurch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und ich fürs folgende Jahr (dieses Jahr) nicht bezahlen muss.

Heute aber seh ich in der mail folgendes:





> Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung
> ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig. Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in
> einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
> 1998 ) entschieden.


Kann das i-jemand bestätigen? Fürchte nämlich das ich jetz doch bezahlen muss. (Hab schon bei Google bisschen gestöbert aber nix konkretes gefunden)

Bitte um schnelle Antwort da ich bis zum 12.01. zahlen soll 

Mfg Nerd


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Den Quark haben wie schon dutzende Male beantwortet.
halt dich an das hier, das stammt von echten Juristen, nicht aus irgendwelchen
 Zusammenhängen gerissenen  Urteilen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



> Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in
> einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
> 1998 ) entschieden.


Wer so zitiert hat das Urteil grade frisch erfunden. Weder Aktenzeichen noch Fundstelle/Seitenzahl sind angegeben. Der NJW Rechtsprechungsreport ist ein monsterdicker Schinken mit tausenden von Urteilen jährlich. Davon dürften 1998 dutzende aus Düsseldorf stammen. Aboabzocke gabs damals noch nicht. Herr Schmitz aus Köln kann das übrigens  bestätigen (Zeitschrift "Neues Telefonbuch von Köln 2009")


----------



## Mags (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

habe mich gerade angemeldet, da ich eine Rechnung von opendownload und top of software bekommen. Ich kenne diese Seiten überhaupt nicht und jetzt kennen die meinen Namen und Adresse und wollen jeweils 96€ von mir.
Werde das Geld nicht überweisen aber mit was muss ich rechnen, da sie meine Daten haben??? Bin deswegen etwas besorgt und weil ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe....

Bitte helft mir.

Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus! :-D


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Mags schrieb:


> aber mit was muss ich rechnen, da sie meine Daten haben???


Mit Mahnmüll in Briefform. Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen sind doch wohl bei euch vorhanden? 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

im übrigen wäre es empfehlenswert den Thread zu lesen. Es ist alles schon hundertmale durchgekaut worden.


----------



## Mags (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Mit Mahnmüll in Briefform. Grüne/blaue Wertstofftonnen sind doch wohl bei euch vorhanden?



klar ist die Tonne vorhanden 



webwatcher schrieb:


> im übrigen wäre es empfehlenswert den Thread zu lesen. Es ist alles schon hundertmale durchgekaut worden.



ich habe schon versucht mich durch fast 200 seiten zu opendownload zu kämpfen aber nirgends finde ich einen Beitrag, wo jemand seine richtigen Daten angegeben hat. 
Tut mir leid, ich suche aber gerne weiter.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Mags schrieb:


> aber nirgends finde ich einen Beitrag, wo jemand seine richtigen Daten angegeben hat.


Das ist völlig wurscht, ob die die Daten haben oder nicht. 

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> * Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


----------



## Mags (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich danke dir. Und warte jetzt auf meine tolle Post


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hi

bin auch opfer von opendownload

war so dumm und hab das erste mal gezahlt, nachdem ich 2 mahnungen per email und post ignoriert hab (was dann nur noch teurer wurde in meiner dummheit, dank anwaltskosten)

dieses, das zweite jahr, kam dann gleich nur nen unverschämter brief+überweisungsträger und die behauptung, ich sei bereits per mail verwarnt worden, was nicht der fall ist

also vor allem die seite der verbraucherschützer war sehr beruhigend, dennoch hab ich ein paar fragen:

selbst wenn die kerle mir eine mahnung nach der anderen schicken und ich angeblich nicht zahlen muss

was ist mit den kosten, die der anwalt berechnet?

hab eigentl keine lust, dass nach der 10 mahnung oder so die polizei vor der tür steht und ich nen paar tausend tacken abdrücken muss

einfach nur ignorieren, weiß nich, ob ich dafür die eier hab (ums mal flapsig zu sagen)

also meine angaben warn alle korrekt und somit wärs kein ding für die, hier jmd vorbeizuschicken


lg


----------



## webwatcher (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> hab eigentl keine lust, dass nach der 10 mahnung oder so die polizei vor der tür steht und ich nen paar tausend tacken abdrücken muss


Du siehst zuviel schlechte Pseuodokus im Privat-TV 

sorry   aber auf solchen Schmarrn  reagieren wir hier langsam "algerisch"

Lies den Thread  und die Infos bevor du noch mal postest
(was du offensichtlich nicht mal im Ansatz bisher getan hast)


----------



## eengell (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo!
Meinem Vater ist es jetzt auch passiert. Er hat sich bei top-of-software angemeldet und seine kompletten Daten eingegeben, weil er dachte, dass es kostenlos ist. Bis 15 Tage später die Rechnung kam...
Wieder mal die selbe Leier werden sich die meistens bei meinem Beitrag denken. Aber  ich habe mir schon einige Informationen bezüglich solcher Seiten durchgelesen und wie man reagieren soll.
Mich interessiert eher folgendes:
Bei der Verbraucherzentrale steht z.B., dass es nicht rechtens ist, wenn der Preis nicht deutlich ausgezeichnet ist. Doch bei der top-of-software steht der Preis in einer normalen Schriftgröße genau neben den Anmeldeformular (das hat mein Vater leider trotzdem übersehen). Was meint ihr? Gilt das etwa schon als versteckter Preis? Oder ist die Seite trotzdem Abzocke, weil zuerst mit kostenlosen Produkten geworben wurde?


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



eengell schrieb:


> Doch bei der top-of-software steht der Preis in einer normalen Schriftgröße genau neben den Anmeldeformular (das hat mein Vater leider trotzdem übersehen). Was meint ihr? Gilt das etwa schon als versteckter Preis?


der alte Roßtäuschertrick: 

 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Merke: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


----------



## mihi82 (8 Januar 2010)

*Brauche hilfe bei onlineabzocke!??? OpenDownloade.de*

Hallo

Hab folgendes Prob.
Bin letztes jahr auf die abzocker von OpenDownloade.de reingefallen und hab nach viel hin und her :argue: und mahnungen schließlich die 96 euro gezahlt weil sie mir mit anwalt und inkasso drohten!:wall: wußte da aber noch nich so richtig was das fürn verein ist.Nun haben die sich wieder gemeldet und wollen das geld für das zweite jahr.
Wie sollte ich mich verhalten? ignorieren(was mir lieb wäre) oder weil ich das erste jahr bezahlt hab dies schweren Herzens wieder tuhen ! 

Bitte schnell um hilfe!

Mfg Mihi82


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?
> 
> Cool bleiben und den Mahndrohkasperkram geniessen.


...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Es gab schon tausende solcher Anzeigen, auch gegen die Software-Lumpensammler. Alle Verfahren wurden eingestellt.

Die meisten deutschen Staatsanwälte sind mehr an der Verfolgung von Ladendieben als von Internetkriminalität interessiert. Hier wird meistens die Meinung vertreten, das Geschäftsmodell sei kein Betrug, weil der hier erforderliche Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar sei. Denn immerhin stehe auf der Webseite ein wenn auch leicht übersehbarer Preishinweis. Es sei dem Anbieter nicht nachzuweisen, dass er den Hinweis aus Vorsatz genau so angebracht habe, damit er übersehen wird. Möglicherweise habe er versucht, einen gut sichtbaren Preishinweis anzubringen, es sei ihm aber leider nur nicht besser gelungen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## lobbos (14 Januar 2010)

*opendowload*

Hi liebe Community,

folgendes Problem stellt sich mir:
Ich bin wie viele andere auch auf den netten Opendownload "Anbieter" hereingefallen. Ich war allerdings auch noch so dumm und habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung bezahlt und die 2te wird mir irgendwann im Hause stehen. Habe damals auch eine Widerrufserklärung die von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale ausgehändigt wurde abgeschickt.
Die Frage die sich mir nur stellt:
Muss ich die 2. Rechnung (die ja kommen wird) nun bezahlen? Die erste wurde von mir ja bezahlt und demnach logisch gesehen ist dies ja die annahme des Vertrags, allerdings wird dieser auch immer weiter laufen wenn ich sie bezahlen werde :/.
Habe bisher keine wirkliche Antwort auf diese Frage gefunden.
Danke schon einmal im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



lobbos schrieb:


> Muss ich die 2. Rechnung (die ja kommen wird) nun bezahlen? Die erste wurde von mir ja bezahlt und demnach logisch gesehen ist dies ja die annahme des Vertrags, allerdings wird dieser auch immer weiter laufen wenn ich sie bezahlen werde :/.
> Habe bisher keine wirkliche Antwort auf diese Frage gefunden..


Dafür gibt es schon seit langem eine  Standardantwort, die schon mindestens  einige
 hundert mal verlinkt wurde und  über 30000 mal gelesen wurde: >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Wer suchet, der findet


----------



## lobbos (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ei dann hab ich echt nicht genug geschaut gehabt, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort dann werd ich das ganze mal plätschern lassen.


----------



## Mags (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo,

wie ich schon 2 Seiten weiter vorn geschrieben habe, bin ich auch darauf rein gefallen.

Nun habe ich den Tipp von einem Bekannten bekommen, das ich sie anzeigen soll. Da ich damit aber keine Erfahrung habe wollte ich mich gern bei euch beraten bzw. vielleicht hat jemand das schon versucht?!

LG Mags


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Mags schrieb:


> Nun habe ich den Tipp von einem Bekannten bekommen, das ich sie anzeigen soll. Da ich damit aber keine Erfahrung habe wollte ich mich gern bei euch beraten bzw. vielleicht hat jemand das schon versucht?!


tausende. Die Erfolgsausichten sind ziemlich gering, da deutsche Strafverfolger auf rund  chronischer 
Sehschwächen keine strafbare Handlung erkennen können. 

Mit den Forderungen hat es eh nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mags (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

MMhhh gut da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als mich Tod zustellen  obwohl ich mir dadurch mehr erhofft habe


----------



## xenia (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload ( me too Postings )*



Downer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wurde ebenfalls ein Opfer von opendownload.
> [ edit]


Hallo, dann dürftest du eigntlich nichts mehr von den fiesen A. [edit]  erhalten.Ich habe leider und dummerweise meine richtige Adresse angegeben,meinen Account,Email Adresse,habe ich gelöscht.Nun kann ich mir vorstellen,dass die mich per Post anschreiben werden.Hätte ich bloß nicht meine richtige Adresse rausgerückt


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



xenia schrieb:


> .Nun kann ich mir vorstellen,dass die mich per Post anschreiben werden.Hätte ich bloß nicht meine richtige Adresse rausgerückt


Na und. Habt ihr keine  grünen/blauen Wertstofftonnen ?


----------



## xenia (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Ich bin echt überrascht,wieviel Betroffene es hier gibt.Da müssen wir wohl alle durch  Es gibt eine super Seite,die mir sehr geholfen hat Ruhe zu bewahren: Geht mal auf die Seite Rechtsanwalt Thomas Meier 

LG Xenia

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:47:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:46:27 ----------

Hi hi ,.... doch haben wir  

Lg xenia


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



xenia schrieb:


> Ich bin echt überrascht,wieviel Betroffene es hier gibt.


Insgesamt dürften  es einige hundertausend sein. Der Hauptthread zu dem Thema ist mittlerweile 
weit über eine Million mal ( 1175195 Hits ) aufgerufen worden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.html


----------



## DefinitelyMaybe (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo zusammen,

gleich kommen sicher wieder Sätze wie "Alle Beiträge durchlesen" etc.
Ich habe mir die meisten durchgelesen, habe aber leider nicht meine Frage gefunden :-?

Und zwaar, ich habe eben auch eine E-mail von Top of Software erhalten, bezüglich einer Rechnung von 96 Euro. 
Ich war bei "betreten" der Homepage nicht bewusst, das es sich dabei um Abzocker handelt :/ und habe auch den Link in der E-mail bestätigt.
Kann ich dort irgendwie meinen Account löschen?

Aber nun denn, ich habe weder meinen richtigen Namen angegeben, noch meine Adresse. Eben nur meine E-mail Adresse.

Da ich zusätzlich unter 18 bin und meine Eltern mir sicher den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich denen davon erzähle, würde mich nun interessieren ob ich mit Post rechnen kann. Können die irgendetwas über meine IP einleiten?

Oder eben nur mit Mahnungen per E-mail?
Denn ich habe nicht vor irgendetwas zu bezahlen oder darauf zu antworten,
mich eben auf "tot" zu stellen und meine E-mail adresse nicht mehr zu verwenden.

Ich hoffe ich habe das alles verständlich ausgedrückt und ihr könnt mir helfen :-?


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Dann kann das Forum leider nicht helfen. Verständiges Lesen wird jedenfalls gefordert.


----------



## b-ball-93 (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



DefinitelyMaybe schrieb:


> Da ich zusätzlich unter 18 bin und meine Eltern mir sicher den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich denen davon erzähle, würde mich nun interessieren ob ich mit Post rechnen kann. Können die irgendetwas über meine IP einleiten?



Wenn du die ganzen Links gelesen hättest, wüsstest du die Antwort darauf.

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Einfach durchlesen.

Und ich würds deinen Eltern sagen. Du wirst wahrscheinlich E-mails bekommen, aber ich würde nicht darauf reagieren, es sei denn es kommt ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht.


----------



## DefinitelyMaybe (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,
und ich sagte eben nur "die meisten" :-? :-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:06:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:02:00 ----------




b-ball-93 schrieb:


> Und ich würds deinen Eltern sagen. Du wirst wahrscheinlich E-mails bekommen, aber ich würde nicht darauf reagieren, es sei denn es kommt ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht.



Aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, das ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



DefinitelyMaybe schrieb:


> Aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, das ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt?


Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher als das Kindererschreckschreiben
 eines Nutzlosbetreibers  zu Gesicht zu bekommen
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## DefinitelyMaybe (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Okay, noch einmal vielen Dank für die Infos und Links.
Dann werde ich jetzt wohl erst einmal nichts machen, 
abwarten und Tee trinken, per Post kann nichts kommen und die Mails werde ich einfach ignorieren..

Werde dann allerdings mal Freunde und Bekannte auf das Forum und die Abzocke aufmerksam machen, bevor irgendjemand eine Rechnung zahlt.


----------



## b-ball-93 (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



DefinitelyMaybe schrieb:


> Dann werde ich jetzt wohl erst einmal nichts machen,
> abwarten und Tee trinken, per Post kann nichts kommen und die Mails werde ich einfach ignorieren..



Ist das Beste, was du machen kannst.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



DefinitelyMaybe schrieb:


> und die Mails werde ich einfach ignorieren..


Und nicht nervös werden, wenn es so weitergeht  
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

Am besten ist ein gutes Spamfilter, das den Mahndrohmüll  bereits vorher aussortiert.


----------



## DefinitelyMaybe (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und nicht nervös werden, wenn es so weitergeht
> Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.
> 
> Am besten ist ein gutes Spamfilter, das den Mahndrohmüll  bereits vorher aussortiert.



Ich glaube das ich so einen Spamfilter ding nicht habe, liegt mehr daran, das ich wohl wenig Ahnung davon habe :wall: :-D

Aber ich glaube das kann ich bei mir auch einstellen, werde mich da gleich mal durchwühlen. 

Und zum nervös werden, ich glaube jeder wird da nervös :-D  Aber ich weiß jetzt genug, und da nicht zu zahlen oder mich einschüchtern zu lassen :fdevilt:


----------



## diddi4 (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

also, ich habe auch bei opendownload software geladen, meine komplette Adress eingegeben und sogar die Email zum downloaden bestätigt. Natürlich kam nach 14 Tagen die Rechnung mit dem Hinweis, dass die Einspruchsfrist verstrichen sei.

Ich habe einen der Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentralen an "opendownload" als Einschreiben mit Rückantwort geschickt. Der ist angenommen worden! Darauf kam noch einmal eine Email, dann ein Brief von Olaf Tank (habe die Annahme verweigert). Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Das ganze ist jetzt fast 4 Monate her.

Was auf jeden Fall fehlt, ist die Widerspruchsbelehrung und Kostenhinweis in der "Bestätigungsemail", die muss vorliegen. Es reicht nicht der Hinweis und das Bestätigen auf der Webseite!


----------



## Tschigl (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Hallo und Grüazi
Würde mich auch interessieren was die Polizei macht,das Schlimme ist dass die das nur machen dürfen dazu noch mit Anwalsbüro,das macht aber laut Telefonbeantworter Ferien bis Ende Merz.Da Pfeift auch der Kukuk.
Tschüss:dagegen:


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

Da es zum selben Thema einen neuen Thread gibt:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...re-de-softwaresammler-de-opendownload-de.html

TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE  ist alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen sprich ist 
opendownload.de softwaresammler.de   in neuer Verpackung 

Ab jetzt bitte dort posten


----------

